# Rosario+Vampire



## Prince Leon (Aug 26, 2007)

*Rosario+Vampire
ロザリオとバンパイア*
​


> By a bizarre coincidence, Tsukune Aono has accidentally gotten himself admitted to a youkai acadamy, a school attended by monsters (youkai). Just when he thinks he'll run away from there, he meets the beautiful girl Moka and his mood turns ultra happy. However, she transforms into her true form when the rosary on her chest is taken off, she's a super vampire!



I'm surprised this thread didn't exist already. 

This is a great manga authored by Ikeda Akihisa that was serialized in MSJ along with Claymore and will be moving to Jump Square come November 2nd.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 26, 2007)

For a second I thought there was going to be an anime. Got confused in which section I was in.  

I read a few chapters awhile back but really lost track as there came to be a considerable length in between release times. 

None the less this is a good read.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 26, 2007)

Is this a new series or something never heard of it?


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 26, 2007)

^This has been out for quite some time.



-Doc- said:


> For a second I thought there was going to be an anime. Got confused in which section I was in.
> 
> I read a few chapters awhile back but really lost track as there came to be a considerable length in between release times.
> 
> None the less this is a good read.



There's going to be an anime next year.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 26, 2007)

For real? 

Will be a must watch when and if the time comes around.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmm Ive caught up pretty damn good read.....


----------



## Acidblood7 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wish there were more then 13 chapters out subbed . I kinda like this series. Netsuki enjoying the necking ^_^.


----------



## Batman (Aug 27, 2007)

Oooh chapter 13 came out. I kinda like this book. The different monster facts are interesting.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Aug 27, 2007)

Batman said:


> Oooh chapter 13 came out. I kinda like this book. The different monster facts are interesting.



Ya I read some monsters I never knew about.


----------



## G@R-chan (Aug 27, 2007)

Just finished reading the 13 chapters and I really love this manga. Normally, I don't like the male character, but I think Tsukune's pretty cool and well balanced.  Moka is just too awesome, and the concept of a monster high school is great.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 27, 2007)

A Monster highschool is fucking awesome imo.....


----------



## Batman (Aug 27, 2007)

MY only problem with this series is, wtf are the faculty doing?   >_<


----------



## Kameil (Aug 27, 2007)

Batman said:


> MY only problem with this series is, wtf are the faculty doing?   >_<



Feasting on Human flesh....


----------



## Acidblood7 (Aug 27, 2007)

Its not just how to be Human High School, lol its a survival school, if the students run amock that much. lol


----------



## Kameil (Aug 27, 2007)

I assume Teachers can't control their human cravings.....:S


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 27, 2007)

Forget the Faculty. 

I most admit that Neko-sensei is awesome though.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 27, 2007)

I want a doujin of that neko teacher....>_>


----------



## Akatora (Aug 28, 2007)

A good serie, clearly one of my favorits.
I want to be able to understand the raws... There's so much happening in the 9 volumes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> I'm not hiding them. I just...try to gather attention to great stuff at the most opportune time.


Send me a link whenever you find these sort of things 

*finishes work on latest sig...just needs an avatar*




The first two volumes were really entertaining. I'm trying to save Volume 3 for a rainy day but I'm giving into temptation since I want to find out what happens with the Public Safety Commission. 

And Yukari sure is cute


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Send me a link whenever you find these sort of things



You need to be on MSN more frequently then! 

But, yeah, I'll keep you posted. 



			
				~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> *finishes work on latest sig...just needs an avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nicely done sig. 

oh, and check your pm box.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 28, 2007)

November is the return of it's monthly run in Jump Square. The anime is scheduled for release next year probably in the spring.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmm time for a Rosario theme for me...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2007)

The last volume was really interesting. Didn't quite know that humans can temporarily gain vampire powers. That's a nice twist on a classic and one hell of a way to get Aona out of danger. Volume 4 seems very interesting as well


----------



## spaZ (Aug 28, 2007)

Whats the latest chapter for this manga? I read on wiki that its a monthly manga and started in 2004 so should have like 40ish chapters right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm not sure about the chapters but it's currently on Volume 9 and there's usually 4 chapters per volume thus far so I'm assuming 36ish


----------



## Kameil (Aug 28, 2007)

That Neko Shizuna teacher is holding out on us. I know she has some fight in her I hope to see her kick someone's ass....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

^LOL...I'm satisfied with the current storyline featuring Yukari ^___^

Human world does have it's share of super natural phenomena  


*finishes new sig*


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> That Neko Shizuna teacher is holding out on us. I know she has some fight in her I hope to see her kick someone's ass....



If there comes a time where she gets some spotlight I think she'll kick ass all over the place. She seems to be one of those always happy kind of people who, when provoked, will go completely ruthless on your ass in an instant.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^LOL...I'm satisfied with the current storyline featuring Yukari ^___^
> 
> Human world does have it's share of super natural phenomena
> 
> ...


Nice Loliness you got thar....


Prince Leon said:


> If there comes a time where she gets some spotlight I think she'll kick ass all over the place. She seems to be one of those always happy kind of people who, when provoked, will go completely ruthless on your ass in an instant.



Indeed thats why she's one of my instant favors. It'll rain tomorrow and Ill be rereading the manga out of fun....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> Nice Loliness you got thar....



I swear it's just a coincidence that Yukari's my favorite character


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I swear it's just a coincidence that Yukari's my favorite character



One big ass coincidence nobody can't ignore....

 *tries to refrain from laughing from looking at Yu's sig*

Yukari doujin, Shizuna doujin.....


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

I think my favorite character is very easy to guess.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> I think my favorite character is very easy to guess.



Moka....... 

I need a Shizuna avy *glares at Kira*  shame I dunno CJ that much though...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> Moka.......
> 
> I need a Shizuna avy *glares at Kira*  shame I dunno CJ that much though...



All I need is the stock/picture of Shizuna to use


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> All I need is the stock/picture of Shizuna to use



I PM'ed you already but Ill do it again....


----------



## Acidblood7 (Aug 29, 2007)

They definitely stretched the truth of becoming a Vampire a little, there is no such things as temporary.

Unless your Carnage from spiderman where the blood disintegrates when not connected to hosts body.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah I guess....>_>


----------



## Batman (Aug 29, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> *They definitely stretched the truth of becoming a Vampire a little, there is no such things as temporary.*
> 
> Unless your Carnage from spiderman where the blood disintegrates when not connected to hosts body.



Lol I didn't realize that Vampires were factual creatures.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

oh wow......


----------



## Arazial (Aug 29, 2007)

Aww man..  

I'm always just a little too late on my signatures, heh.   I was about 75% done with the exact same picture that Leon is using for his new sig.   

Anyways, can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> They definitely stretched the truth of becoming a Vampire a little, there is no such things as temporary.
> 
> Unless your Carnage from spiderman where the blood disintegrates when not connected to hosts body.



Well, the author likes to be creative once in a while and I thought that what he did was great. He doesn't have the follow the stereotype letter for letter.

Besides, it's still unclear as to whether the transformation really is as "temporary" as it appears to be.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with liberal views on an old myth 

I don't remember creators being bound by a strict set of guidelines for monsters. In fact I like the new take on an old classic.  

*finishes Shizuka set*


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *finishes Shizuka set*



I suppose that'll be making an appearance soon.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 29, 2007)

This looks like multiple win...that avy of yours Prince Leon has already got me hooked.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> This looks like multiple win...that avy of yours Prince Leon has already got me hooked.



It's quite an enjoyable read. It takes some time to get started but when it does it's great stuff. I heard that the later volumes are even more awesome than the first few ones as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> It's quite an enjoyable read. It takes some time to get started but when it does it's great stuff. I heard that the later volumes are even more awesome than the first few ones as well.



The story got good around volume 2 and the battle with the Public Saftey commission  

Aona X Moka fight against the leader was made of pure win  



Prince Leon said:


> I suppose that'll be making an appearance soon.



I made two diffferent sigs for that character, so I'm not sure which one he'll use


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The story got good around volume 2 and the battle with the Public Saftey commission
> 
> Aona X Moka fight against the leader was made of pure win



Yeah, the PSC issue was the first big thing for R+V. Those guys are still around though so it'll be interesting to see what repercussions will come about in later volumes.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> I suppose that'll be making an appearance soon.





~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The story got good around volume 2 and the battle with the Public Saftey commission
> 
> Aona X Moka fight against the leader was made of pure win
> 
> ...



Both were win it was hard to choose but the second had that wonderful pose....


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 29, 2007)

This looks really interesting, but I kinda have to commit total genocide on my hard drive before doing any more DL's.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2007)

Well Aside from them always pointing out Mokka is a >Super< Vampire this serie is really good. Good thing they don't do that as much later in the serie.
Also i still can hardly wait to get the story translated, the Pictures are so nice.

Best Chapter Picture: (imo)



And Chapter 36 is the last vhapter of Volume 9


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

Kamina Prinny said:


> This looks really interesting, but I kinda have to commit total genocide on my hard drive before doing any more DL's.



You know you want to do it....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

Moka being emphasized as a super vampire can get tiring after awhile, but it got a well needed fresh dose, when Moka was shown to have the ability to transfer her powers to Aona. Because sooner or later Aona would have had to defend himself and doing so without powers would have been very difficult.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

There should always be a male vampire anyhow. Shizuna my, my since we've seen staff possess such rare abilities Shizuna must have something especially being club leader of the newspapers. However I wonder if Yukari can teach Aona some magic skills....>_>


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2007)

...I so want to tell a spoiler, but i shall keep from it.

There's just so much interesting stuff happening in the remaining volumes.

Not to forget the new characters

Just so sad i can't read it, but only look pictures -_-


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

Akatora said:


> ...I so want to tell a spoiler, but i shall keep from it.
> 
> There's just so much interesting stuff happening in the remaining volumes.
> 
> Not to forget the new characters



Go ahead tell a spoiler after all you must be forgetting that theres a spoiler button....


----------



## Akatora (Aug 29, 2007)

nearly forgot since i alway use quick reply.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsukune Become a seemingly permanent monster and no not a Vampire
He get supprisingly strong and... He can't control himself, he just want to beat up everyone around friend or foe
The Monster Tsukune become...
...

*Spoiler*: __ 



A Ghoul(And a vastly powered up one)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, it's like every time Tsukune saves a girl, that girl loves him to the fullest 

*envies Tsukune


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Wow, it's like every time Tsukune saves a girl, that girl loves him to the fullest
> 
> *envies Tsukune



I hate that bastard damn his attractiveness....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Wow, it's like every time Tsukune saves a girl, that girl loves him to the fullest
> 
> *envies Tsukune



Same old formula of totally average guy scores with all the girls  

He even has a loli in his harem


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

With Loli's you have the ultimate power over people....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> With Loli's you have the ultimate power over people....



Damn right...that's why I'm happy the latest arc features Yukari. I wonder what that other witch has planned?


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

His plans probably come out of the usual "finding someone else like you after such a long time" list.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Damn right...that's why I'm happy the latest arc features Yukari. I wonder what that other witch has planned?


I sense the witch's scent may be of Uchiha.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> His plans probably come out of the usual "finding someone else like you after such a long time" list.



But you'd think he would play nice with his own kin 



~Ryuk~ said:


> I sense the witch's scent may be of Uchiha.....



Ah...yeah, I forgot that not all families are loving. Yukari lacks hatred


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2007)

Magic Mangekyou mind rape in magic form....


----------



## CocoPuffs (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the reccomendation, I just finished reading to the most recent chapter and I really love this manga!


----------



## Blackmasta (Aug 31, 2007)

Ditto. Quite the read.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad to see that more and more people are starting to read R+V. 200+ downloads and counting.


----------



## Botzu (Aug 31, 2007)

ooo im going to have to check this out later tonight looks cool


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 1, 2007)

Alright I'm going to give this a try because I like female leads and the concept of monster high school cracks me up.  Hope it's as good as you say it is.


----------



## Kiro (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone know when 14 is coming out??


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 1, 2007)

There is no set time for future releases.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 1, 2007)

I was wondering if I should give this one a shot, but I'm kind of tired of the typical protagonist in his harem series so...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 1, 2007)

Well...I've read the first 2 volumes and this series is entertaining but I've never been a big fan of the harem type manga.

Edit- Ok it gets better in the third volume but it's frustrating having so few chapters.  I look forward to the power of a really strong Witch.  Here's hoping this is the first opponent who isn't completely outclassed by the Super Vampires...


----------



## ricc (Sep 1, 2007)

Fun manga with some hot girls, but soooo predictable plotwise.


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2007)

well damn them >_>;

but this manga is good

sooo any raws?

or are there only scans?


----------



## ricc (Sep 2, 2007)

Muk said:


> well damn them >_>;
> 
> but this manga is good
> 
> ...



Tokyo Tosho has the raws up to volume 9.


----------



## artik (Sep 2, 2007)

Seems nice. Downing V1


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope Chapter 14 comes out soon, I want to see her sexy neck biting skillz again


----------



## tgre (Sep 3, 2007)

I was a tad disappointed... every chapter: OMG! VAMPIRE! RUNS! OH NOES!

The girls are well drawn, Gin reminds me of a Battle Royale sketch... but the storyline has been done over and over (the main harem themes anyway) the monster academy thing started out with great potential but fell under expectations for me anyway...

I know alot of other people like this, and I hope I'm not putting any of you off this manga... it does have a lot of fanservice... and even a loli character for you loliphiles 

But like I said... its just my perception...

Then again... I do have a thing for Seinen mangas more than Shounen/Shojo -_-


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 3, 2007)

looks interesting!
*subscribes*


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a question : Was there volume 10 released yet ??? I'm asking about raw version ^^


----------



## Kameil (Sep 3, 2007)

ZiBi21 said:


> I have a question : Was there volume 10 released yet ??? I'm asking about raw version ^^


No not yet......


----------



## Akatora (Sep 3, 2007)

tiger said:


> I was a tad disappointed... every chapter: OMG! VAMPIRE! RUNS! OH NOES!
> 
> The girls are well drawn, Gin reminds me of a Battle Royale sketch... but the storyline has been done over and over (the main harem themes anyway) the monster academy thing started out with great potential but fell under expectations for me anyway...
> 
> ...




If that's all then you should hang on, it'll get better and not as small events
Characters evolve and Villains gets more time

I agree though that the >"SUPER"< vampire thing got alittle over used at the3 first part of the serie(I don't think they use it that much later, but well it's raw= I can't read it)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 3, 2007)

It would be cool if Tsukune had vampire powers since he's always getting his blood sucked by Moka  Then again, that probably would ruin the idea of Tsukune being the only human at the academy 

Damn, the anime adaptation won't be out til 2008


----------



## Kameil (Sep 3, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> It would be cool if Tsukune had vampire powers since he's always getting his blood sucked by Moka  Then again, that probably would ruin the idea of Tsukune being the only human at the academy
> 
> Damn, the anime adaptation won't be out til 2008



Shizuna will shine I tell you...


----------



## tgre (Sep 3, 2007)

It better not be a fucking Shakugan no Shana rip-off... the main character surrounded by gorgeous and insanely powerful girls... while he's getting bitchslapped all over the place... he might as well have his penis cut off, because his display of "manliness" is not going to get him squat.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2007)

Didn't someone say he's a Ghoul and not really a human?


----------



## tgre (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't ghouls get stepped on in every walk of life? That's worse than human.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2007)

tiger said:


> Don't ghouls get stepped on in every walk of life? That's worse than human.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Depends on the ghoul.  Not really interesting if he's not really a human though isn't it?




Chu.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 3, 2007)

There's a reason for spoiler tags



*Spoiler*: __ 



He ain't a Ghoul to begin with, he becomes one. The Spelling Ghoul in english was on a page where he transformed and went berserk.
He Get's somekind of chain around his arm that keeps him from transforming(rosario?)
Still it seem he has become a ghoul, corse i don't see a normal human effortlessly punch a crater ~30 cm2 in a stone wall


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd have liked to seen how a human would have managed in that kind of situation myself...


----------



## Akatora (Sep 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



understandable.
But he ain't transforming permanent right away.
There's still a good read till that point

Well i could also be wrong, since the only words i understand is the english ones that appear once a monster show up.
the rest is like it was in kindergarten, watching pictures and try to form a story


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2007)

Well the girls are cute, but that's not really enough.  *Goes back to reading Nekojump*


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 3, 2007)

^It's a pity but each chapter is worth the wait once they're released.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Tsukate becomed a Ghoul but his ghoul form is sealed in this chain , well the chain allows him to use the power of ghoul (without transformig) but ithink the chain has its limit and every useage of this power costs one cell , and after using the last one Ithink he will die 

And a question at the last chapter of volume 9 there is a black haired girl who comed to tsukates school but who is she ?? sister or childchood friend ?? does anyone know ?




hmmm I think that the teacher of the class knows that Tsukate is a human ^^ becouse she warned at the very begining about humans in this school (execution) and then she mentioned that the school is about coexist between monsters and humans ^^ so Tsukate is a test sample XD they want to see if a human can live with monsters etc.  
So I think that she mentioned about killing every human discovered at the school that tsukate would undestand that he has to keep his identy hidden (even she took him to a separete paper group ^^ so if there are less students then less danger that the identy would be exposed)


----------



## Botzu (Sep 4, 2007)

heh after reading ch 10 this manga got very very very good. i kinda knew it was coming but i loved the way they executed it =D yay what a great read.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 19, 2007)

Pity this thread died time to bump....


----------



## Sarkile (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn, thought a new chapter had been released.


----------



## CocoPuffs (Sep 20, 2007)

Sarkile said:


> Damn, thought a new chapter had been released.



I did too, then I clicked the thread and died a little inside


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 20, 2007)

What chapter was the last one [39] ????  

Anyway Is there a new chapter ? It should be released with Shonen jump issue 41 but I cant find it


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wait this series is up to Chapter 39? Is it translated?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I founded chapter 39 raw (13 chapters was translated so far) but I read that there was a chapter in issue 41 of Shonen jump but I dont know if it was chapter 40 or higher -__- if someone knows then pls say it


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Bah I so need to learn how to read Japanese so I can get the RAWs and read them.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 22, 2007)

if you know about lurk then you can find volume 6-9 on that.


----------



## CocoPuffs (Sep 24, 2007)

^SWEET!!...now if only they were translated...


----------



## Acidblood7 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well even though I don't speak Chinese/Japanese,  I think pretty much figured out the current plot, world domination over humans, very unoriginal.


----------



## shadowbane91 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks so much for introducing this manga ,a really unique approach to thing....except the ecchi parts...
 I just can't wait till the next volumes are translated 
 ..I've tried thinking up monster school storylines before but was never able to fit it together like this one mmm... anyway thanks for sharing  ,keep us updated yeah? xD


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

didn't really like it too much, but ill continue reading it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 26, 2007)

w00t?! i love it!


----------



## Oposo501 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Awsome*

Wow, started reading this series last night... I can say with 100% certainty that I am hooked, line and sinker.  Must say, I find the idea of a "monster" high school a hilarious setting.  Some very well drawn beauties, with a generous helping of love-triangle (though I predict more may come) comedy, and a good deal of action and fighting..... all with a supernatural kick.... 

Only other thing I could have wished for was a warning label that would have went a little like "*WARNING*: Do NOT start reading this at 9pm on the night before an exam you haven't even started studying for"


----------



## ricc (Oct 1, 2007)

Link removed FUCK. YES.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2007)

ricc said:


> Link removed FUCK. YES.



Wow, I can't believe their turning this series into an anime :S

Not that I'm complaining


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get Rosario+Vampire chapter 40 RAW ? It was realeased in one of the latest Shonen jump but I cant find it (


----------



## Kameil (Oct 1, 2007)

Moka has pink hair hmm and that girl with the stockings....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 1, 2007)

lolz great news!


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 1, 2007)

Prince did make mention of an anime being done. 

I am personaly rather excited to see it being done. Can't wait.


----------



## G@R-chan (Oct 1, 2007)

Rosario+vampire anime 
Watch some clips and Moka with pink hair is cool. The new chick, (only read the first 13 chapters) seems badass and cool, I like her chara design.
I'll watch this show for sure.


----------



## kahlmoo (Oct 2, 2007)

GOD, BUDDAH, KAMI-SAMA! Please pleaseeeee don't let the anime suck! 

edit: I was afraid it would be poorly done, but just saw that trailer on the site and the production quality looks gooooood. vamp-Moka was kinda scary lookin' =o....still 100% awesome though.

Can't wait to see Kurumu animooted =3...


----------



## coolx (Oct 3, 2007)

who's the blue-haired girl ???


----------



## Oposo501 (Oct 3, 2007)

coolx said:


> who's the blue-haired girl ???



That would be Kurumu.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2007)

is the manga still out only up to ch. 13 translated,  has that fourth chick in the anime been introduced in the manga


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 7, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> is the manga still out only up to ch. 13 translated,  has that fourth chick in the anime been introduced in the manga




Yeah  it's still  only up to chp 13  translated  and up to 39  raw .


Yes the fourth girl   has  been  introduced in the manga .


----------



## Myrddhin (Oct 8, 2007)

we definetly need more translator on this one ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 10, 2007)

^ sugoi!!


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 19, 2007)

Is it me or does this look stunningly familiar?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> Is it me or does this look stunningly familiar?



I don't get it. Isn't that suppose to be Moka?


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope... It's a manga called NeedLess


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2007)

huh? that *is* Moka! 

lawl, copy and paste. 

like yesterday, i saw this game where the main characters looked exactly like Simon and Nia from gurren lagann. (okay, they did not look exactly like them but they dressed the same way and the girl even had the same hair as Nia!)


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 19, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> huh? that *is* Moka!




No it really isnt.  <poke>


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 20, 2007)

Doesn't look like Volume 10 Raw has been posted here. So here it is:

SkipBeat...

Looks like it has come to an end...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay not really but looks like their going to the next grade.


----------



## Predator (Oct 27, 2007)

Can someone post the volumes 4-9 plz =D They are invalid on the other page >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2007)

Predator said:


> Can someone post the volumes 4-9 plz =D They are invalid on the other page >.<



Are you referring to the raw chapters?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 27, 2007)

I wish this manga was more popular.


----------



## AgentMarth (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, me too. It will most likely pick up though when the anime comes out.

I haven't looked at any raw's, but is it difficult to edit? Or is it really just a lack of translator like always? I appreciate Zombie Scans doing it, but it becomes a tease when you get a release so far apart.....


----------



## spaZ (Oct 29, 2007)

well theres like alot of pages thats why.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2007)

where is the raw of this avaliable, at this point its better than nothing


----------



## Akatora (Nov 6, 2007)

It's November!
= New raw chapter out


Page 481(no there ain't that many Rosario pages, it's the mag page) is win XD


----------



## spaZ (Nov 6, 2007)

Not everyone reads the raws though..


----------



## Akatora (Nov 6, 2007)

Well i don't read em, I look at em ^^'

You know kinda try to recall how i read comics before i learned to read, kind refreshing.

The anime i'll get more out of since a few words stick from other animes, text... I know the sign for Ban in Bankai that's all -_-


----------



## AgentMarth (Nov 7, 2007)

Unless if it is a fight heavy orientated manga, I will not bother to check out the raws. At least not more than the basic weekly spoilers.

Something like Vagabond, well, you can get the jest of. Something like this, not so much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

unless its hentai, theres no point reading the raw


----------



## spaZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you even know what a suggestion is? because what your stating is facts not suggestions..


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 8, 2007)

R+V just started its new run in Jump Square along with other titles like Claymore. That's a likely reason for the title.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Do you even know what a suggestion is? because what your stating is facts not suggestions..



arent they opinons actually


----------



## Akatora (Nov 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Do you even know what a suggestion is? because what your stating is facts not suggestions..



^^'
I suppose i should had picked another word such as "Option" insted


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2007)

Finally been waiting for this lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's been awhile since I read the most recent chapter and it had me wondering what would happen to Yukari.
Awesome chapter with a new character introduced to the group.
I should have seen the Aono Vampire Hybrid coming a mile away in this chapter but since it's been so long since I last read a chapter, I nearly forgot.

And it shouldn't come as a surprise to Aono that tons of guys would swarm over all those girls.
LOL@ the otaku's who we're into Yukari's _cosplay_


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 22, 2007)

yay!!

*downloads


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 22, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> LOL@ the otaku's who we're into Yukari's _cosplay_



Maybe that's why Yukari was so scared of the human world in the first place


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Maybe that's why Yukari was so scared of the human world in the first place



I would be scared of those lolicon Otaku's too xDD
I also hope Ruby becomes a main stay of the series


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 27, 2007)

i thought it was a good chapter, and am looking forward to the next few, im curious about the person who is in charge, the one that gave ruby? the orders
oh by the way  i would have figured a witch could tell monsters apart from humans, but ruby - didnt know that one was a vampire and one a succubus, she called the whole group humans


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, didn't expect another scan out so fast :S

*Spoiler*: __ 




This chapter just reminds me why I think Yukari's so cute 
I absolutely loved this chapter 
The scene where the group came out of the bus looked hard core xDD

I hope that mage didn't really kill Ruby ;__;

And just who is that bus driver? O__o


----------



## G@R-chan (Nov 29, 2007)

Really good chapter, young witches are made of WIN, only old witches are FAIL.

Damn those humans!!! They only make cute witches wanting to do a revolution.

I should make an association of defense of cute witches persecuted by evil human beings.

And Kurumu is always hugging Tsukune's chest?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 4, 2007)

New raw chapter out, But I can't find the file not broken


----------



## spaZ (Dec 4, 2007)

Theres no point in even reading that for me if I don't even know how many chapters there are of the first part lol.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, I had forgotten that I had the first volume to this series THANK GOD I had a peaceful day of nothing to do. SUBSCRIBES


----------



## coolx (Dec 5, 2007)

ch.16[Nibo]

I wanna ask, what's the difference in season 2 ?
I still not yet to read it..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm surprised to see another chapter out so quickly xDD


The story time and time again has shown just how compassionate, understanding, self-sacrificing and empathetic Aono is truly is...
As usual, it almost came back to devour bite him 

It was good to see Moka's other personality come to light and kick some serious ass (as well as Kurumu and Yukari)  

It ended on such a cliff-hanger


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 5, 2007)

yay!!

*downloads!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 5, 2007)

coolx said:


> ch.16[Nibo]
> 
> I wanna ask, what's the difference in season 2 ?
> I still not yet to read it..



"Season II" basically signifies the continuation of the series in the new magazine Jump Square.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf wtf wtf wtf!?!?! 
 

that was a massive cliffhanger!!


----------



## spaZ (Dec 5, 2007)

nice 16 is out thanks for the links


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2007)

id like for tsunke to get some ability of his own
the last chapter was pretty good, its nice to see the chapters coming out more steadily now


----------



## Akatora (Dec 6, 2007)

Only problems i have with this serie are minor stuff.

Such as How Moka always kick, seriously she's gotta be the female version of Chuck Noris.

Also how they made her not just a vampire but a "Super" Vampire... sound weird, but hey the show is great and gives a good mood.


----------



## coolx (Dec 6, 2007)

I think in this manga, their team always wins in last page...
i think if story goes better..
because, all the time I read this, it always follow the same ways...
transform to strong mode and then wins...

@Prince_Leon
thanx for your explanation


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2007)

i think its more of a romantic comedy with action thrown in, so the action isnt overly done


----------



## Akatora (Dec 8, 2007)

^^' just corrected a mistake in my othe post.
Moka not Lala ^^'

2 series i follow both with a female pink haired central character.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2007)

Why is it the villains final attempt is always merging their hordes of monsters into one super being? 
Well, it was a parasitic type monster, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.
For a second there I thought Ruby had bit the dust for good, but I'm glad that she's still alive.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 22, 2007)

i am TOTALLY CONFUSED HERE, are these chapters Season 2 of the manga we're talking about here? Or still season 1? If it's season 2, could someone please compile the list of chapters and put it on one post? I'm getting tired(physically) of searching through the posts xD.

EDIT: NVM, so it's first season still, WOW, you guys are far behind, sorry, I can read CHinese, so I finished first season already, on 2nd season right now xD. *plans to work on this* xD Lol.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 23, 2007)

That my first try making a scan from the translation I've found in MH.It's chapter 18
[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru71

hope you enjoy it


----------



## mosdvious1 (Dec 23, 2007)

NICE new chapter. I really have to catch up currently just on chp. 6 Does Tsukune ever confess to Moka?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not a bad way to start off the new semester. A new character right off the bat (Shirayuki).
I heard of some women who we're considered frigid, but she takes it literally


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 29, 2007)

DDLs for their release:


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Dec 29, 2007)

Leon, are the links in the front page working?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 29, 2007)

Thx for posting the link, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally we se my favorit Ownage^^




I can say that the RS link i used at the link posted by Leon worked fine for me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn,out of all people, Moka and Aono get asked to bring back Shirayuki 

But damn, that Kotsubo-sensei is a real big time douche. An octopus seemed fitting for him. It's been awhile since we've seen Aono in vampire mode but it was pretty good opportunity to see it in action.


----------



## coolx (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah, shirayuki now is being titled as "stalker"...
I like her....


----------



## DKFize (Dec 31, 2007)

Edit: INCREDIBLY AWESOME CHAPTER UOEFJHWUIOEJGFIOEWG


----------



## spaZ (Dec 31, 2007)

damn these chapters sure are coming out fast


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2007)

More new eneimies and Moka's blood is certainly having a side-effect on Aono.
I wonder what long term effect it will have on him for future chapters?
In any case it was beneficial in the sense he was able to transform without Moka having to inject him with her blood.


----------



## coolx (Dec 31, 2007)

i wonder if aono will become independent vampire....


----------



## spaZ (Dec 31, 2007)

I wish he would become a vampire that would be pretty cool and its not like moka can't go out into the sun and stuff lol.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Dec 31, 2007)

So I was looking around on wikipedia and noticed on the # of volumes released that there's 10 volumes in season 1 and there's a season 2.< any one that's further into the series wanna clarify on this?


----------



## ricc (Jan 1, 2008)

mosdvious1 said:


> So I was looking around on wikipedia and noticed on the # of volumes released that there's 10 volumes in season 1 and there's a season 2.< any one that's further into the series wanna clarify on this?



Second year / next grade of monster school.


----------



## notme (Jan 1, 2008)

ricc said:


> Second year / next grade of monster school.


Is that true?

I know season two of the manga started when Rosario switched magazines from Monthly Shounen Jump to Weekly Shounen Jump in October (though it is still only released once a month), but did it also coincide with the next year of school?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 1, 2008)

Just a heads up, the links on the front page no longer work


----------



## spaZ (Jan 3, 2008)

is out


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2008)

i was hoping tsukune would also become a vampire on his own, but the effect seems to be something negative, reminds me of inuyasha - when he got the full demon upgrade, but the author went and made it a negative thing


----------



## tersalius (Jan 3, 2008)

i started reading this manga and it seens to be good so far. 
so i was wondering the releases are getting faster now, can we expect it to catch up with the raws?maybe?
oh and in exactly what chapter is this manga in japan?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

It's interesting to see a group of hybrid ayashi criminals, albeit not too original 


Kind of ironic they want to kill someone who is as far as a pure breed as they come


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2008)

im still thinking tsukune is not human, theres the werid bus driver who always acts like he knows something, and i find it werid that his parents would find out about this school, id wager its a high possiblitity later on in the series its revealed that he is somekind of monster, even though i dont know what he could possible be , maybe a crow demon like in love monster, they are pretty badass


----------



## spaZ (Jan 3, 2008)

A nun or whatever dropped the flier for the school and I wouldn't be surprised if she knew about the other world and such.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

im just saying if it follows typical shounen, in this type of manga the main character is usually something special about them


----------



## spaZ (Jan 4, 2008)

Nah I don't think so this time doesn't feel like there was anything special about him. Though he might turn into something later on in the series for all we know.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 4, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> im just saying if it follows typical shounen, in this type of manga the main character is usually something special about them



There's nothing really special about him at the start but...I guess you can say he's slowly changing into something special.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 4, 2008)

Loving this steady progress of releases.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I can't see how anyone can complain about the lack of scans for this series. And just in time for the anime series.
FH is also doing a great job with Kekkaishi releases as well.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn that was a pretty good chapter and looks like Tsukune has transformed into something different than his usual vampire self.


----------



## Sarkile (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, FH is doing a pretty good job.  Like the steady releases too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2008)

It's going to be interesting to see how Aono performs under that new state he's in.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 5, 2008)

fh always does high quality work, im also interested in the new form of tsukene, reminds me of the cursed seal from naruto, i think this might also lead to the discovery that he wasnt originally human, thats why the werid transformation


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, he technically should be dead due to not only Moka's blood constantly destroying his body but the damage he's also taking in the current battle and yet his new state says otherwise.


----------



## ricc (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome chapter! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was pretty heartbreaking having to see Moka fight Tsukune to the death but it's a good thing that he was exorcised. And, Rubi is back!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so whats the outcome, will he be able to revert to being a human, and what happens the next time a fight occurs


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn, well, instead of destroying Aono Physically, Moka's blood is destroying his mental state. Poor Aono's turning into a killing machine 
I knew Ruby would show up eventually. Thank goodness she showed up when they needed her the most.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder. Is that priest the same one mentioned in the first chapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2008)

It's possible. But from here on out Aono isn't some normal human any more :S


----------



## Akatora (Jan 7, 2008)

New raw chapter out, Yay.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another Vampire appear one that Moka already know, and seemingly is in love with Moka's other self
Another girl is add



*Spoiler*: __ 



And she's willing to do ALOT to make Moka transform





Seriously how many Girls is Tsukune Going to have around him? I suppose he is getting around Rito lvl


----------



## spaZ (Jan 7, 2008)

thats for season 2 right? yeah we won't see that chapter for a while probably.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 8, 2008)

Chapter 24 is out:


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 8, 2008)

how far ahead is the raw, compared to the scans
-im really curious about the bus driver, what if hes like the principle of the school, i dont think weve seen the principle yet


----------



## coolx (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah, I'm downloading it right now....


----------



## Akatora (Jan 8, 2008)

Well there's atleast 1 memorable arc/case comming up before we go to 2'nd season. And if i recall right it's atleast as long as the one we're in atm.
Don't recall if they're conected that well, especially when all im doing is looking at pictures, since im unable to read it ^^'


The name to appear in my mind for next villain 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Possibly heavy spoiler
*Spoiler*: __ 



Aizen


----------



## coolx (Jan 8, 2008)

when I've finished read ch.24, I want next chapter...


----------



## Kuroro (Jan 8, 2008)

The bus driver keeps on getting weirder and weirder. I _really_ want to know who he is and why he keeps on keeping tabs on Tsukune. I like! 

I'd like to know though what the mangaka intends to do with Tsukune's regenerative powers. It's a reoccuring topic and ayashi are constantly amazed at Tsukune's regenerative capability. I wonder if more than what meets the eye is currently happening to Tsukune right now besides the side-effects of Moka's blood.



Prince Leon said:


> Hmm, I wonder. Is that priest the same one mentioned in the first chapter?



I wasn't the only one who thought that? The priest in the first chapter was "creepy", and the guy shown in the recent chapter happens to be "creepy" as well. And he happens to know the bus driver as well. 

Talk about "coincidence".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2008)

Something tells me that Holy Lock won't stay on for too long


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 8, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Something tells me that Holy Lock won't stay on for too long



I think that suspicion is justifiable


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2008)

New enemy who loves manipulating her victims might be the main reason


----------



## spaZ (Jan 8, 2008)

I wish that Tsukune would just become a vampire, its better than being a ghoul. Though hes pretty much not human anymore though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, but this makes things much more difficult. Having bad ass powers without any drawbacks is way too cheap.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 8, 2008)

Van Hellsing ftw.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 8, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, but this makes things much more difficult. Having bad ass powers without any drawbacks is way too cheap.



Most definitely


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 8, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, but this makes things much more difficult. Having bad ass powers without any drawbacks is way too cheap.



He has a huge drawback. Take off that holy lock and he's as good as dead.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> He has a huge drawback. Take off that holy lock and he's as good as dead.



That's exactly my point 

I was referring to the part about just being a vampire instead and having tons of cool powers to go along with it. 

With that Holy Lock on, we pretty much know at some point he's going to unseal it. It's almost a given. And it's up to plot no jutsu to justify how he some how doesn't end up permanently dead.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 8, 2008)

... i forgot i was going to read this like two months ago...

well... i'll get to work...


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 9, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's exactly my point
> 
> I was referring to the part about just being a vampire instead and having tons of cool powers to go along with it.
> 
> With that Holy Lock on, we pretty much know at some point he's going to unseal it. It's almost a given. And it's up to plot no jutsu to justify how he some how doesn't end up permanently dead.



Ah, I read that sentence wrong then. It sounded like you were saying that he didn't have any drawbacks.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 9, 2008)

I think that Neko sensei, driver and the creepy prist know about Tsukane being human from the very start maybe they want to check if a human can coexist with monsters (tsukane become a ghoul so mission failed XD ) well now Tsukane cant become a vampire so he needs to stay as ghoul 

Heh I wish that they could translate it little faster since there is season 2 onging ;]


----------



## Wesley (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe if he kills Moka, he can purge the vampire blood from his body?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Ah, I read that sentence wrong then. It sounded like you were saying that he didn't have any drawbacks.



Well, I never thought of dying as a drawback so it's all good  

Thank goodness Kurumu stepped in and saved Aono when she did >_<

But seriously...even though Mako isn't a strong fighter in terms of direct attacks, why not just attack Aono when he's alone, thus controlling him and ordering him to kill himself? :S

Her strategy were filled with too many holes, IMO.

And it's good to know that Moka having two consciousness really paid off in terms of resisting Maka's orders.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 9, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, I never thought of dying as a drawback so it's all good







			
				~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> Thank goodness Kurumu stepped in and saved Aono when she did >_<
> 
> But seriously...even though Mako isn't a strong fighter in terms of direct attacks, why not just attack Aono when he's alone, thus controlling him and ordering him to kill himself? :S



I think she didn't do that because she, uh, "gets off" on having others kill her targets. 



			
				~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> Her strategy were filled with too many holes, IMO.
> 
> And it's good to know that Moka having two consciousness really paid off in terms of resisting Maka's orders.



Some psychos tend to overlook some parts of their plan it seems. 

Too bad her overlooking lead to her _Knowing Her Place_.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah good, so the other arc i thought I recalled, was part of this one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I think she didn't do that because she, uh, "gets off" on having others kill her targets.


She should get that checked, because she won't last for long with that kind of gameplan  



> Some psychos tend to overlook some parts of their plan it seems.
> 
> Too bad her overlooking lead to her _Knowing Her Place_.


I used to think Moka's signature kick was a bit redundant but paired up with her trademark "know your place" line, I say it's gotten to be pretty epic  

And yeah, I guess the enemy should have at least one fatal weakness or the protagonists would have died ages ago. Or the author would have pulled one hell of a plot-no-jutsu


----------



## nimaime (Jan 9, 2008)

read them all.. now i'm just sitting here with an empty feeling  cant wait for the next


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 9, 2008)

im waiting for moka to do something other than punch or kick, where are the  other vampire powers like shapeshifting, control of animals, oh well
ice girl is suprsingly level headed at tiimes


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 10, 2008)

i just did catch up... and this series has taught me how sexy a bite can be ...


----------



## Godot (Jan 10, 2008)

nimaime said:


> read them all.. now i'm just sitting here with an empty feeling  cant wait for the next



i had that exact same feeling yesterday


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 10, 2008)

I am such a douchebag.....


----------



## spaZ (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ wow can you like change your sig its like 4mb big...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 10, 2008)

It's awwright with me... lol...

it really is big though XD...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 10, 2008)

two hundred forty some frames will do that


----------



## Godot (Jan 10, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I am such a douchebag.....



Yes, yes you are


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 17, 2008)

I started reading it after watching the first two anime ep. Damn, I got addicted far more than Naruto and just can't wait for chapter 26! I really liked Tsukune Vampire's mode.

But why did they start translating the second season when there's still 3 volumes of 4 chapters each, left?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2008)

Who knows there idiots I hate it when people do that. They should work on stuff thats not complete yet and not skip chapters.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2008)

wow. this manga series is awesome! 

i finally caught up ( i think.. i stopped at chapter 25.) 

this baby is interesting!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 18, 2008)

It's pure bloodsucking fun


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 21, 2008)

I needed a chapter to lift my spirits


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 21, 2008)

yay, new chapter!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome, chapter. We got to see Kurumu and Moka become closer and actually battle together without the other Moka coming out. It was a bit refreshing, but that new enemy still has me worried. I wonder what he has in store for them next?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 21, 2008)

^ that was exactly what this chapter was! It was refereshing! no other moka! It was becoming monotonous. (lol, maybe not but.. yeah.)

that new guy seems pretty strong but i dont think he's anything the other moka cant handle!


----------



## Godot (Jan 21, 2008)

Great chapter. You can almost sense the yuri between Moka and Kumuru


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 21, 2008)

Last night, I watched ep 3....It is just me or is the anime's version more focused on the comedy than the actions?! I mean, the fan-services is great and all but they skipped like 3 chapters and I didn't feel "True" Moka battle at all. 

Now what's going to happen with the 4-tails Fire Fox battle? I wonder if they'll tone it down.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2008)

They skipped the introduction of the wolf in favor of Yukari, although I do think they'll have him in the anime, but just decided to push it back a bit. The anime's on a slippery slope with it's forgoing the action for more comedy, but we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jan 21, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> They skipped the introduction of the wolf in favor of Yukari, although I do think they'll have him in the anime, but just decided to push it back a bit. The anime's on a slippery slope with it's forgoing the action for more comedy, but we'll see how it turns out.



yea, episode 6 is titled "newspaper club + vampire", so he has to be in that one (judging by wiki anyway, can't confirm if this is true or not)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

oh god... did you see that?...

o/ _ \o now it's getting scary... and the plot thickens ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2008)

^ did we see what??


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 30, 2008)

I was about to.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 30, 2008)

Time for more bloodsucking fun


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks Prince!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 30, 2008)

That was a great chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like "locked" Tsukune has powers and urges of that of a vampire. I was pretty shocked that he cracked the wall when he slammed his first into it. 

Still though, that priest/exorcist has suddenly become more suspicious than he was before. What exactly is his deal? Did he test Tsukune just for the sake of doing so or is there something more sinister behind it?




Argh, I want more chapters!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2008)

hey PL, can i get a MediaFire link for this chapter? MU is giving me crappy speeds.


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 30, 2008)

I never expected Tsukune to unlock his power THIS SOON. Great chapter!!

Arrgghh!! Now I have to wait another two weeks for the next one!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 30, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> hey PL, can i get a MediaFire link for this chapter? MU is giving me crappy speeds.



Mediafire


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 30, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> That was a great chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He can still become a ghoul, just in a more controlled state


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2008)

thank you, PL!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

hmmm, the priest is an interesting character, i think he is still good because he/she knows the bus driver
i think theres some plan those two, or a bigger group has in mind, they seem to have been watching aono for a while, even before the ghoul thing, leading me to speculate theres something else unique about him, i dont like the name ghoul - it makes him seem really weak despite, being pretty powerful in that form, i like lich instead


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 30, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> thank you, PL!!



No problem. 



Pringer Lagann said:


> That and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky bastard. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though I'm guessing that he's slightly weaker in his controlled state.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 30, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be safe to assume. It'll be interesting to see how Tsukune will cope with these new developments.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 30, 2008)

So what do you think about the priest/exorcist's intentions? Was he just testing out Tsukune's limits or is there something more dark behind what he did?


_*I think the chapter has been out long enough now to not use tags*_


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jan 30, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> So what do you think about the priest/exorcist's intentions? Was he just testing out Tsukune's limits or is there something more dark behind what he did?
> 
> 
> _*I think the chapter has been out long enough now to not use tags*_



i believe it somehow is linked to the bus driver testing Tsukune somehow (afterall he did say the bus driver asked him) ; so if the exorcist is a bad guy then that must mean the bus driver too is a bad guy (how ironic if he was the leader of the outcasts)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 30, 2008)

wow. this manga just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, but just wait till the anime version wreak havoc and ruin it!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

hmm, the bus driver i dont think is a bad guy, hes just one of those guys made to look intentional bad so you dont see it coming when hes good
-i actually think he is working for someone else, have we seen the principle of the school yet, you would think that he would have to know something
-question, does this mean tsukune will know stop aging, althugh hes a ghoul hes still a vampire , so will his regular from be effected as well


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jan 30, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> hmm, the bus driver i dont think is a bad guy, hes just one of those guys made to look intentional bad so you dont see it coming when hes good
> -i actually think he is working for someone else, have we seen the principle of the school yet, you would think that he would have to know something
> -question, does this mean tsukune will know stop aging, althugh hes a ghoul hes still a vampire , so will his regular from be effected as well



in this story vampires aren't really immortal so to speak, but due to their healing rate they were referred to as immortal (it was mentioned in one of the battles by the enemy ; i think it was the student police guy not sure)

edit: it was the student police guy who says it, chapter 10 page 25 , that their "called immortal" but not actually are


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2008)

That Holy Lock is starting to make Aono's Ghoul abilities kinda haxxed :S

But on the flip side he's craving Moka's blood. 
Whose the real vampire in this relationship


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

I think what the lock does is not completely seal the blood in him but at times of crisis lets him use the blood but probably reverts him back right away. Kind of like Naruto and the kyuubi I guess.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

At this rate they'll feast on each other...

if you catch my drift ...

and i wonder how much he can endure it... cause he's a newbie at this "holding back on bloodthirst"... then again... Moka has been a Vampire all her life... and she just bit Tsukune the moment they met because his blood seemed tasty... XD

She did hold back when she was on the human world before going to the academy though ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2008)

I still find it rather amusing that Aono and Moka are both craving one another's blood 

This should make for a rather interesting series from this point forward. Now, why can't the anime version be this good?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 30, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> This should make for a rather interesting series from this point forward. Now, why can't the anime version be this good?



Because of GONZO?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

There really is no such thing as a good manga to anime adaptation unless its bleach naruto or onepiece.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 30, 2008)

spaZ said:


> There really is no such thing as a good manga to anime adaptation unless its bleach naruto or onepiece.



What are you talking about? 

There's a lot of great manga-to-anime adaptations out there (Hunter x Hunter, D.Gray-man, Claymore...the list goes on). And out of those three you mentioned...only One Piece qualifies with Bleach in a distant.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

i forgot to add etc...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 30, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> At this rate they'll feast on each other...
> 
> if you catch my drift ...
> 
> ...



BI, that sounds like a bad hentai


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2008)

^PL's dead on, when he mentioned series like HXH and D.Grayman. If the anime version of Rosario had even half the dedication, we might have seen a great series. Right now all we have is another Mahou Sensei Negima (the first anime series failed to live up to it's manga counterpart)


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 30, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^PL's dead on, when he mentioned series like HXH and D.Grayman. If the anime version of Rosario had even half the dedication, we might have seen a great series. Right now all we have is another Mahou Sensei Negima (the first anime series failed to live up to it's manga counterpart)



I could only wonder what would have happened if someone like MADHOUSE got R+V instead. I mean, I'm not a hater of GONZO or anything but what they're doing now is just keeping R+V a fanservice-fest. Still, I hope that it isn't like that straight to the end but...=/

And I'd give anything to see a remake of MSN with little to no filler.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I could only wonder what would have happened if someone like MADHOUSE got R+V instead. I mean, I'm not a hater of GONZO or anything but what they're doing now is just keeping R+V a fanservice-fest. Still, I hope that it isn't like that straight to the end but...=/



Yeah, I liked some of Gonzo's earlier works, but this one just didn't live up to the hype. Perhaps, it was my fault for setting my expectations to high. 



> And I'd give anything to see a remake of MSN with little to no filler.


That would never happen because it would make fans happy =/


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 30, 2008)

No, it's their fault for being GONZO.


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 30, 2008)

FUNimation should had been the one to do it! They experts in action packed animes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2008)

^dubbed anime perhaps


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 30, 2008)

Huh?! only dubbed?!! Now I feel dumb...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 30, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> No, it's their fault for being GONZO.


I've adopted this Philosophy since i watched Burst Angel... if you put the fanservice in that series in a graph... it'll rise with every episode... while at the same time the overall quality and the story plummets to the depths of an abyss of incoherences...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 30, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I've adopted this Philosophy since i watched Burst Angel... if you put the fanservice in that series in a graph... it'll rise with every episode... while at the same time the overall quality and the story plummets to the depths of an abyss of incoherences...



I agree, even though I liked Bakuretsu Tenshi


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2008)

That was pretty much one of the only good shows that they have made.


----------



## AznSup3rman (Jan 30, 2008)

Where can i dl volume 3? Am I missing where it is on the first post?


----------



## Akatora (Jan 30, 2008)

Well Gonzo did made it look good, but story get's messed. Same was the case with Trinity Blood, I had no idea there was done so much about explaining the stuff before reading about the novels.
And to be honest it's just weird how much they changed Seth's appearance. Come on now changing a person supposed to look like 14½ year old of appearance into a 6 year old... Never even hear of that kind of mistake before.

Still Sound and visuals and voices were great, same seem to be the case of Rosario, just... much diffrant then expected.


To be honest i think the to love ru anime will have less fanservice then this :S


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2008)

well i didnt mean necessaryily immortal, but it seems to me that the monster have a lot longer lifespans than humans, rubi's master was a few hundred years old and she was a witch - not even considered a full monster
so whose to say that vampires dont live for thousands of years, they never said anywhere that they age normally


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the priest was testing his control. He most likely new he would have these kind of cravings and wanted to see if his will could maintain the demon lock.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jan 31, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> well i didnt mean necessaryily immortal, but it seems to me that the monster have a lot longer lifespans than humans, rubi's master was a few hundred years old and she was a witch - not even considered a full monster
> so whose to say that vampires dont live for thousands of years, they never said anywhere that they age normally



i'm also not sure on that one, Rubi's master merely says she was over a 100 years old. Its not exactly unheard of for people to live past 100


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah but she didn't look like a wrinkle old hag that much, its probably because of the magic that they could live that long.

Also for all we know Moka could be really old but who really cares Tsukune just needs to tap that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 31, 2008)

^ well seeing as it has not been conclusively said one way or the other, for now ill assume they dont have the same lifespans as this is the norm, i can really only think of one or two mangas were a vampire character had a normal lifespan
-and you cant exactly use a realistic argument if you already note, that magic and the like exist

^screw moka, tsukene needs to tap the ice chick, or both


----------



## spaZ (Jan 31, 2008)

Its been from day one that vampires live for a extremely long time you can't watch no movie anime or anything were a vampire is not really old or there are old ones in it. 

Nah Moka is the best for Tsukune though they both really need to tell each other how they feel.


----------



## Kuroro (Jan 31, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> I think the priest was testing his control. He most likely new he would have these kind of cravings and wanted to see if his will could maintain the demon lock.



I would like to know what exactly the Exorcist did to Tsukune. I find it unusual that Tsukune has still retained his abnormal regenerative power, enhanced strength, and thirst for blood.

I would really like to know what the Exorcist and Bus Driver are up to.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^ well seeing as it has not been conclusively said one way or the other, for now ill assume they dont have the same lifespans as this is the norm, i can really only think of one or two mangas were a vampire character had a normal lifespan
> -and you cant exactly use a realistic argument if you already note, that magic and the like exist
> 
> ^screw moka, tsukene needs to tap the ice chick, or both



both tapped at once sound gd to me 
but 'without rosario' moka ftw


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I agree, even though I liked Bakuretsu Tenshi


I never said I didn't like it did I? ...


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 5, 2008)

CH28 is out! Grab it over at Franky House:


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 5, 2008)

W00t!! It didn't take forever this time!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 5, 2008)

Moar vampires


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

yay!!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, So Tsukune is still terminally screwed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Prince Leon, can you upload it on your Rosario+Vampire folder on MediaFire?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 5, 2008)

[LonE]​_Kiyoura​_Natsumi​_-​_Spice​_and​_Wolf​_OP​_Single​_-​_Tabi​_no​_Tochuu​_[w​_scans]​_(FLAC).rar


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

thank you!!  

+reps


----------



## Kev (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's a DDL Mirror for chapter 28 by Franky-House


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 5, 2008)

You know what annoy me?! Is that I already read the second season chapter 1, THINKING that it was the follow up of chap 26! So I kind of know the outcome of all of this.


----------



## Godot (Feb 5, 2008)

An interesting chapter. It would of been nice if Tsukune's abilites were ultra haxx'd, but i guess that's just not to be. The exorcist is doing the usual business, confusing the hell out of me.



Centeolt said:


> You know what annoy me?! Is that I already read the second season chapter 1, THINKING that it was the follow up of chap 26! So I kind of know the outcome of all of this.



you accidently spoiled yourself with season 2? That is major fatality.


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 5, 2008)

Indeed...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

awesome chapter if i do say so myself. i need moar!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 5, 2008)

great chapter... and I really don't trust anyone anymore XD...

oh yeah... lol.Omake...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

^ lol, me too! is that principal male or female?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2008)

It was a pretty decent chapter. Aono was able to bring out his powers by sheer will (& the desire to save his friends), I hope there's a way that exorcist can help him from completely breaking that lock.

And the exorcist is the board chairman?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2008)

or chair _lady_!

that was a shocker to be honest. 

and about the lock, maybe he has to keep the power under control by his own will for the locket to not break.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm I knew that the lock would let him seap out his power and such, hopefully in the future though he can get a special lock that will lock and unlock with his pure will so that he can us that vampire power.


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's seems the locks true purpose is to allow Aono to slowly master that power. I bet when the lock breaks he will have evolved or something. After all the exorcist seems to be grooming him for something.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 6, 2008)

I doubt it, once the lock breaks most likely he will turn into a ghoul since the lock was not really meant for him like the exorcist said.

And isn't the exorcist human but just has spells and such lol?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2008)

agreed with above, i believe by the time the locket breaks he will be able to control the vampire powers normally, who knows he might eventually just become a regular vampire, otherwise if he turns into a ghoul, guess what the manga is pretty much over
-and i am not shocked in the least about the excorist, i figured the bus driver was likely candidate for the posistion , and thats not to far off
-id say the excorist is a woman, and if she was simply a human with power, her face would not be covered 
-what was up with the antithesis crap, at first i was like isnt that just the half breeds, what happened to the half breeds, and then the reveal that antithesis = half breeds and i was like why did they just use that name from the start


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Heh  the omakes after the last chapter .   Poor  poor  Tsukune    so much temptation  .  Water Water everywhere  and can't  drink a drop .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2008)

^who says he cant, im pretty sure if tsukune was like kurmi or ice girl let me drink your blood, theyd be like no problem, hes just being foolish and holding himself back


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 7, 2008)

After watching ep5, I confirmed that the anime version is fan-service only! The 10 sec battle was....I don't know...WACK!! The bat-like thing is not helping with his cute face all over the screen.

The only thing that I liked beside the overdose of F-S, is the new ending, which seemed liked the real opening for the anime, and FINALLY, even for just a split second, there was actualy BLOOD for the first time in one of the scene, after 5 ep.

I so hope this get better. Since the School Police will soon appear.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 8, 2008)

btw, does anyone have the full OP? i absolutely love the song!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I doubt it, once the lock breaks most likely he will turn into a ghoul since the lock was not really meant for him like the exorcist said.



I wonder if he/she was speaking the truth though. And if it was going to break, then I'm really wondering what her comment that the lock is "growing well" was all about. And if the lock isn't /ultimately) meant to help him control his powers, then I don't know why he/she apparently keeps putting Tsukune in these dangerous situations. And as for whys she/he'd lie? Well, personally I think that if he/she lied to him about it, then it was his/her way of giving him a choice: he could either abandon the monster school and return to the human world, meaning that with the lock, he'd be able to avoid danger and live a normal human life, remaining human as well - or stay in the school, which meant facing more danger and putting himself at the risk of becoming something not quite human as well...

Well, could turn out either way; either he's going to become something not quite human once the lock breaks - the first ghoul who can maintain his self, perhaps, or possibly some kind of vampire/semi-vampire, considering his new urges (it occurs to me that Moka did mention that vampires were much like Ghouls at first a long time ago - so perhaps their way of eventually solving it was locking away their powers and mastering'em little by little too?) or he'll just gain a new, stronger lock when the old breaks, one custom-made for him or something. We'll see...


----------



## Sarkile (Feb 10, 2008)

Chapter 29's out.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice thanks for the link


----------



## Kev (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the chapter

.zip"]Here's a DDL mirror for it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I kinda expected something considering the guy looks like Aizen, lol.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew the president of the committee would be a member of anti-thesis. I just didn't think he'd be the president *I though he might have been just the mole, until that other guy showed up* xDD

Who knew they'd get a mole-like creature to be the mole


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2008)

whos to say the lock doesnt break even if he goes to the human world, personally i think sending him to the human world now would be blood bath sometime in the future, so i think even though the excorist said ill expell, its more likely they would execute him or something


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 10, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Holey Moley


----------



## spaZ (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol at least we know now who the final villain of this arc will probably be.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 10, 2008)

hey is the other guy with the prez 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the new vampire someone mentioned from the second season, he looks like tsukene in vamp mode


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 11, 2008)

Kev said:


> Thanks for the chapter
> 
> .zip"]Here's a DDL mirror for it.
> 
> ...





Sarkile said:


> Chapter 29's out.



thanks!!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 11, 2008)

Aizen-look-alikes sure are popular these days.. <_<.

BTW, I heard that there's three chapters out for Rosario + Campire season 2 so far? But I've only found one so far (the first), so anyone who can tell me where to find the others?


----------



## Akatora (Feb 11, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> hey is the other guy with the prez
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The new vampire in the second season is a girl.






They resemble Aizen and Gin alot though alrady knew from watching the raws.




As for where to get the raw chapters of the second season: 

I can't ensure you they're still there, but they've had em.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

Well for the second season Rosario has 4 chatpers so far. You can find those raws at mangahelpers but you need to search little ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for the new vampire girl in season 2 (she apperars from chap3) well she is Mokas younger sister (moka has 4 other sisters from different mothers [moka is the second oldest] so that vampire girl is the youngest among sisters) and it appears that she has big sister love (maybe complex XD) but only for the vampire-mode-moka [without rosario] the other moka she hate... hmmm if I remmeber that girls name is Cocoa  (she kinda annoyes me couse she is selfish and dont liten to others well maybe for now xD [there were only 2chatper with her so its kinda small amount]




Anyways is the manga only in month issue ?? does anyone knows that ?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 11, 2008)

awesome chapter!  

Tsukune is just awesome and gar! 

@Zibi: second seaon? wtf??


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep second season of rosario (manga) ^^ well the first season has 10volumes (40chapters) and from October (if I remmember) there appeared the second season ^^ currently 4chapters but it lookes like Rosario II is similar to AMG ^^ (1chapter per month T__T )


----------



## Godot (Feb 11, 2008)

ZiBi21 said:


> Yep second season of rosario (manga) ^^ well the first season has 10volumes (40chapters) and from October (if I remmember) there appeared the second season ^^ currently 4chapters but it lookes like Rosario II is similar to AMG ^^ (1chapter per month T__T )



RVII is a monthly manga? 

Ok, now i hope they slow down the scan releases for this season then lol


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 11, 2008)

ZiBi21 said:


> Well for the second season Rosario has 4 chatpers so far. You can find those raws at mangahelpers but you need to search little ^^



Found'em, thanks a bunch! 



ZiBi21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> As for the new vampire girl in season 2 (she apperars from chap3) well she is Mokas younger sister (moka has 4 other sisters from different mothers [moka is the second oldest] so that vampire girl is the youngest among sisters) and it appears that she has big sister love (maybe complex XD) but only for the vampire-mode-moka [without rosario] the other moka she hate... hmmm if I remmeber that girls name is Cocoa  (she kinda annoyes me couse she is selfish and dont liten to others well maybe for now xD [there were only 2chatper with her so its kinda small amount]




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, her name's Kokoa (her name consising of the kanji for "Heart" and "love"). Well, she rather admires the vampire-mode Moka, yeah - and she sort of blames Tsukune & co for "having made her weaker", as she puts it in chapter 4  (her comment "The imagine of big sis within me is crumbling..." is rather hillarous XD ). Ah well, I imagine that her bratish attitude will improve after spending some time around Tsukune & co ^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 11, 2008)

I've come to realize the real bad guys are the ones that looks the nicest...

so...

The Teacher is probably the Final Villain ...


----------



## notme (Feb 11, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I've come to realize the real bad guys are the ones that looks the nicest...
> 
> so...
> 
> The Teacher is probably the Final Villain ...


The teacher is the nicest?  The same teacher who scratches the face off of students for little to no reason?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 11, 2008)

see!.. it proves my point... who's the nicest person (monster) in the manga?...

*looks at normal Moka* mmm...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, wouldn't normal Aono be the final Boss if we're going by the nicest character?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2008)

hmmm i think the final boss is not introduced yet, but it is a harem comedy dont forget as well, so fighting is not that intergral


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 11, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, wouldn't normal Aono be the final Boss if we're going by the nicest character?



oh shi-... PLOT JUST MADE A 360?... XD...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 11, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, wouldn't normal Aono be the final Boss if we're going by the nicest character?



That remark reminds me of SnS


----------



## AznSup3rman (Feb 11, 2008)

Around when is this released each month? First week? Last week? I keep losing track and stuff :[

Also, anyone know when Claymore releases?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 11, 2008)

^ Releases come at random intervals since scans haven't exactly caught up with the raws


----------



## Godot (Feb 12, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, wouldn't normal Aono be the final Boss if we're going by the nicest character?



going for the metaphorical ending here:

aren't humans the worst monsters of them all?


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 12, 2008)

^ Now where did I hear that before...?


----------



## Akatora (Feb 12, 2008)

In the news obviously


Men have killed near limitless numbers, and can surely kill you in reality, Monsters might, but do they exist other places then the mind? That has yet to be proven.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hehe I'm wondering if we will be able to see Mokas other sisters ^^ heh at that time Tskune will have a hard time ;] 4vampires and he alone (3more blood suckers XD) maybe Moka will be protecting Tskune from other sisters (since Tskune is hers and only she can suck his blood XD she wont hang out her every day yummy drink so easily [sister rivality] ). Well maybe Tskune could visit mokas home XD and meet her familly XD it would be funny ^^




ehh I searched but it lookes like Rosario II is coming out in monthly shonen jump so it kinda suckes (but well each chapter is about 40 pages and every volume has 4-5chapters max) now we need to wait till March to get next Rosario II raws... ehhhh

For current chatpers well they have 11chatpers left till ending season 1 of manga and each release is for about 1-2weeks (max) so it will be aout 3months till they will end translating 10volumes (40chatpers). 

But really waiting month for 1chatper is longgg (since I like this manga ;] its even harder to wait) , I wished that it could be a chatper each 2weeks (2chapters for a month ^^)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Moka's other sisters?? wtf?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 12, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Moka's other sisters?? wtf?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, here:

She says "Among my four sisters, she (Kokoa) and I are the 2th and 4th" (in terms of age, I guess)


----------



## evil_kenshin (Feb 12, 2008)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 One of the sisters does get involved in the story BUT rather than liking Tsukune (atleast for now) she's very protective of her sister. But to be specific their not full sisters, Moka's sisters are all half sisters (the mum had different men over a period of time) which is also the reason Moka has gone to the academy. The mum up and left them, so Moka plans to go to the human world to find her mother . But i can see all sisters being introduced eventually


----------



## Akatora (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thx for telling, So this is why her family never showed up when at the school family party.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm... I wonder, if different fathers... then who is to say any have a vampire father... If this is the case much more evolution should be possible i guess


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so moka is half human?


----------



## evil_kenshin (Feb 12, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so moka is half human?




*Spoiler*: __ 



thats unknown at this stage, we know her mum was a vampire; as for her father (or any of her step fathers) thats not been mentioned/revealed


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 12, 2008)

evil_kenshin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> One of the sisters does get involved in the story BUT rather than liking Tsukune (atleast for now) she's very protective of her sister.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll be VERY surpised if Tsukune doesn't manage to win over Kokoa eventually as well. Maybe as early as within the next 1-2 chapters  .






evil_kenshin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so Moka plans to go to the human world to find her mother




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mm-hmm. Makes me wonder if you need some sort of certificate or something similar to travel the human world freely as a monster - then it'd sort of make sense why Moka goes to the school, whose main point is to teach monsters how to live and act within the human society...






evil_kenshin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But i can see all sisters being introduced eventually




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed. And poor Tsukune if that were to happen, as I guess that he'll be very attractive to all of'em because of his "delicious blood"... 
Like...:

Sister 1: Mmm... you seem to have a VEEERY delicious blood. Let me taste it...

Moka: *pushes her away* NOOOO! He's mine, big sis!

Sister 2: Oh, come on, oneesan. We're all sisters here, so we should share, right!? 

Konoa: Exactly! 

Moka: NOOOOOOOOOOO! >_<

Tsukune: *soul getting ready to leave body*


----------



## Godot (Feb 13, 2008)

I take it then, the above spoilers are about season 2?


----------



## evil_kenshin (Feb 13, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I take it then, the above spoilers are about season 2?



yep  season 1 finishes off the plot with the ANTI-THESIS , season 2 goes back to the more light hearted feel


----------



## Wesley (Feb 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ewww.  Humans and monsters can actually breed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 13, 2008)

Wesley said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.  Humans and monsters can actually breed.



what's so "eww" about it?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 13, 2008)

unfortunately, no.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2008)

hmm i hold my judgment on the anime until at least 10 episodes are out, hell if you judged an anime based on five episodes i think half the people would have dropped naruto because the beginning of the anime is so bad

how much longer does season one last, someone mentioned its till the end of the antithesis, but that still seems a good bit away


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 13, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> unfortunately, no.


Damnit 


Kira Uzumaki said:


> hmm i hold my judgment on the anime until at least 10 episodes are out


Even though i do agree with you that alot of good animes have a slow start it's pretty clear where the Rosario-anime is heading.
Although i'll probably check out how they did the stalker-gir (forgot her name) in the anime.
And hopefully someone will murder that fuckin chu-bat...


----------



## Wesley (Feb 13, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> what's so "eww" about it?



Would you mate with something that sees you as a form of sustenance?


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 13, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Would you mate with something that sees you as a form of sustenance?


You have to see it as a adventure


----------



## Wesley (Feb 13, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You have to see it as a adventure



A crusade is more interesting than an adventure.  "Purge the demons!"  *Reves chainsaw*


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 13, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Would you mate with something that sees you as a form of sustenance?



As long as it doesn't kill me, I'd be fine with it, really 
Especially if it was someone as cute as Moka or Kurumu


----------



## Wesley (Feb 13, 2008)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> As long as it doesn't kill me, I'd be fine with it, really
> Especially if it was someone as cute as Moka or Kurumu



By definition, sex with Kurumu would kill you and it's not even guaranteed to be an enjoyable experience.  It's not like she'd be able to get advice from her other consorts.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 13, 2008)

Wesley said:


> By definition, sex with Kurumu would kill you and it's not even guaranteed to be an enjoyable experience.  It's not like she'd be able to get advice from her other consorts.



Might still be worth it  . And there's certainly worse ways to die than in the arms of a cute girl too ... 
Just gotta make sure I writte my Last Will before doing it..


----------



## Wesley (Feb 13, 2008)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Might still be woth it  . And there's certainly worse ways to die than inthe arms of a cute girl to...
> Just gotta make sure I writte my Last Will before doing it..



Except she isn't a cute girl.  She's a predator that sees men as nothing more than possesions and pieces of meat, except for her mythical "Destined One" she uses as bait to weaken men's resolve and play to their romantic ambitions.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 13, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Except she isn't a cute girl.  She's a predator that sees men as nothing more than possesions and pieces of meat, except for her mythical "Destined One" she uses as bait to weaken men's resolve and play to their romantic ambitions.



Okay, a cute succubus then 
And she isn't really like how you describle her these days too...


----------



## Wesley (Feb 13, 2008)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Okay, a cute succubus then
> And she isn't really like how you describle her these days too...



So...she's given up on Tsukune and actually dates and gets to know men before pressing her enoromous, but useless breasts against them?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 13, 2008)

Wesley said:


> So...she's given up on Tsukune and actually dates and gets to know men before pressing her enoromous, but useless breasts against them?



Nah, but as far as I see it,s he doesn't see men as pieces of meat or playthings these days, nor does she "play on anyoe's romantic ambitions" tas well - if I remember correctly she does mention to herself at some point that she used to di stuff like that, though that was before she meet Tsukune...


----------



## Wesley (Feb 13, 2008)

...It's not like she's changed.  She's just got a target she's focused on.  

If Tsukune, heaven forbid, ever gave up his harem, she'd go right back to her evil, inhuman ways.  Disgusting devil.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 13, 2008)

Wesley said:


> ...It's not like she's changed.  She's just got a target she's focused on.
> 
> If Tsukune, heaven forbid, ever gave up his harem, she'd go right back to her evil, inhuman ways.  Disgusting devil.



You, sir, have obviously got the right personality for a vampire/monster hunter!  

But I guess you might have a point. Whether she has actually changed or not would have to be determited by how she'd be like if she ever gave up on Tsukune or he on her - or if he just disappeared out of her life somehow...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2008)

well it looks like tsukene gave up on everyone except moka, and i think kurmi knows this, i think all that matters is that she still likes him, she sorta reminds me or ryoka for some reason


----------



## Wesley (Feb 14, 2008)

Once you've had a main character, you can never settle for anything less.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

That sure went by fast I thought it would take a couple of chapters for them to get to that part lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't expect Hokuto to be discovered so soon...before the festival. 

Now that everything's in full swing, I can't wait to see how the fight develops X3

Something tells me that with Kiria kidnapping Moka, we may see a temp retreat before the big battle.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! ...

*rages for revenge* ...


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 17, 2008)

What's up with all the kidnaping business?!

Anyway, I knew that Hokuto, being the "Big Boss", couln'd be defeated so easily. He's not even hurt after receiving Kurumu's sharpen claws! 

The plots are as good as when I was watching Death Note.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I bet you Aono will be feeling a ton of guilt over not believing in Moka and now having her kidnapped by the enemy


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2008)

oh shi~!!

new chapter!? fuck yeah!! spaz

edit: oh noes.. 

can someone please upload it on MediaFire for me?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2008)

*Mediafire*
*Rosario+Vampire_30_[FH].zip*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2008)

you're my hero!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2008)

^That chapter was well worth it. It even manages to build up even more excitement for chapter 31


----------



## Akatora (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah good stuff and thx for the release.

I look forward to get words on the pictures, Is it a blessing or a curse to have looked through the raws without understanding the text i wonder...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 17, 2008)

Good chapter, although i always hate it when the good guys get down on their knee's crying "If i only was stronger blablabla".


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2008)

Moka-san!! 

I felt for Tsukune in _that_ scene.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 17, 2008)

Centeolt said:


> What's up with all the kidnaping business?!



This is one manga that thrives on kidnapping...



@lk3mizt said:


> oh shi~!!
> 
> new chapter!? fuck yeah!! spaz
> 
> ...



It was already up on MF. Do you check the folder regularly?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, forgive meh, PL. 

i just thought.. since you hadn't replied when Kira put the FH links, i was thinking maybe you hadn't seen the chapter yet. 


btw, what's with _Aizen_?  he did get hit, didn't he??


----------



## Kev (Feb 17, 2008)

.zip"]Here's a DDL mirror for 30 by Franky-House


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2008)

hmm i thought the antithesis arc would last at least for another 15 chapters, but with the cat out of the bag i dont see this going more than five chapters, the second in command of antithesis looks like a wildcard though


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, more bloodsucking fun


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 18, 2008)

^Wrong section dude


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 18, 2008)

No, I just happened to get the chapter very late


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2008)

^The other post was in reference to a post I just deleted. Don't mind kLoWn


----------



## Sarkile (Feb 20, 2008)

Chapter 31.


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 20, 2008)

damn can't read it till I get home


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2008)

hahaha!!

YAY!! 

*awaits MediaFire link.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 20, 2008)

New chapter, fuck yeah


----------



## Godot (Feb 20, 2008)

Releases are speeding up. But that means that there will be a point where we will have to wait a month for each chapter


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2008)

we'll cross that bridge when we reach it.


----------



## Godot (Feb 20, 2008)

An exciting, action packed chapter. Makes you think wtf the anime are doing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So it appears the exorcist is one of the 3 demon lords or whatever they are. It's probaly safe to assume that the bus driver is one too. Though i honestly do not believe the exorcist will die any time soon; probably has a trick up it's sleeve that'll suprise Houkuto-san.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2008)

hey can you upload that chapter on mediafire for me?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2008)

yay!! 

thanks!

you're hotlinking though..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 20, 2008)

awesome chapter!!  

Tsukune is awesome!

and lol, i agree with what Hermit said.


----------



## Sarkile (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm starting to wish I hadn't spoiled myself with the RAWs.


----------



## Godot (Feb 20, 2008)

Sarkile said:


> I'm starting to wish I hadn't spoiled myself with the RAWs.



There, there. Centeolt knows how you feel


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 20, 2008)

I realized how much I hated Tsukune for being so confident on others...

but it seems that thanks to that betraying him also triggers his badass side lol...

that crazy expression was really nice XD...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2008)

Hokuto played everyone quite well, and even calculated Aono's actions.
Aono is quite a pacifist and relies on his friends. I knew something was up and he was caught so easily. 
All that just to get close to the board chairman. 
This is why I love the manga and why the anime disappoints me so...
I can't wait to see the great showdown between Aono and Hakuto


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah looks forward to read it since already spoiled myself with the pics...

Kiria(sp?) had some weird eyes at a picture, don't recall seeing someone with a Horizontal and a vertical Predator pupil at the same time


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm so glad Tsukune's man crush is finaly over. I like where things are heading right now.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Feb 21, 2008)

Akatora said:


> Yeah looks forward to read it since already spoiled myself with the pics...
> 
> Kiria(sp?) had some weird eyes at a picture, don't recall seeing someone with a Horizontal and a vertical Predator pupil at the same time



well probably because his a hybrid, so no doubt his yokai form is something quiet interesting (we know its fast and thats about all)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweetness, I really needed this


----------



## Godot (Mar 3, 2008)

yay! omake time


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 3, 2008)

mediafire link, please! X3


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 3, 2008)

oh shi- she actually did it! ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 3, 2008)

well, that was a surprise! 

i wonder what will happen to her!

and lol @ Tsukune.. i thought 
*Spoiler*: __ 



his throat got slit wide open!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 3, 2008)

Wonder how Tsukune will pull through this one


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2008)

hmmm good, i am curious as to what kind of hybrid he is as well, i am actually curious about that, do basically all the monsters inbreed, because i mean theoritically tsukene and any of the girls except for moka would be somekind of werid hybrids, unless its some kind of prolonged deal where the hybrids have mixed so much through several generations, they cant maintain a single form
^by the way whats the thing with the girl going crazy over the panada bears, it looks funny


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 3, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> hmmm good, i am curious as to what kind of hybrid he is as well, i am actually curious about that, do basically all the monsters inbreed, because i mean theoritically tsukene and any of the girls except for moka would be somekind of werid hybrids, unless its some kind of prolonged deal where the hybrids have mixed so much through several generations, they cant maintain a single form
> ^by the way whats the thing with the girl going crazy over the panada bears, it looks funny



This is where my gif originated from:
 Kimiaru ~They Are My Noble Masters~


----------



## Akatora (Mar 3, 2008)

A Good chapter, and also a nice fight in the latest Raw, Hopefully we can get a good episode of the anime this week then.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsukune broke his opponent hands off in the latest Raw, Yay Ghoul brutallity


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 3, 2008)

heres a LQ scan of chapter 33 in english Byus, its very LQ though


----------



## spaZ (Mar 3, 2008)

damn that was a good chapter didn't expect moka to take off her rosario like that I though it would just come off because she wanted to protect tsukne.


----------



## Godot (Mar 4, 2008)

wow. that LQ scan was really something, wasn't it 

But that chapter was awesome, regardless of quality!


*Spoiler*: _ch. 33 spoilers_ 



 I didn't see Hokuto's secret coming. So he's exactly like Tsukune, except 2-3 times stronger, and his true form looks more awesome than Tsukune's Ghoul form. Looks like next chapter might be the conclusion of the fight though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2008)

I wonder what the consequences will be for Moka forceably removing the roasrio? 
All in all, an excellent chapter where both characters are taking huge gambles in their current state.


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 4, 2008)

hopefully hokuto is a vampire hybrid in his true form. the strongest monster hybrid should be part vampire after all


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 4, 2008)

Hokuto being a vampire hybrid would be awesome..

we just need to find a wayto explain away his 'hand-splitting' antiques?


----------



## icemaster143 (Mar 4, 2008)

Some interesting secrets.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another human in the school?

It seems they have been trying to create someone like Tsukune and Hokuto was a failed attemped that became bitter.


----------



## kash3d (Mar 4, 2008)

Next chapter is out.


----------



## Godot (Mar 5, 2008)

kash3d said:


> Next chapter is out.



any links?


----------



## kash3d (Mar 5, 2008)

lemme find, my friend told me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2008)

Chapter 33 can be found on Manga Traders

as well as season II


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2008)

yay, new chapter!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2008)

that 33 is extremely crappy quality


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2008)

Why not I can complain all I want if some noob put it together. 

And no 38 is the end of season 1


----------



## Godot (Mar 9, 2008)

yes, that LQ was posted on the last page.

For n00b quality, i consider it quite good


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2008)

Franky House release of 33.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 9, 2008)

My jaw has dropped ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2008)

i haven't been able to close mine since!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm liking this


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2008)

i dont understand how a ghoul can be stronger than a vampire, i mean had he not fought tsunkene and then had to fight two on one, he could prolly beat moka
and i think tsukene is past the point of no return at this point, hes basicallly a vamp/ghoul now, so going back to the city would be impossible


----------



## Kev (Mar 24, 2008)

34 by Franky-House DDL


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 24, 2008)

Here we go 

@lk, I'm uploading as we speak

EDIT: H E R E


----------



## xpto (Mar 24, 2008)

Started reading this some days ago and i've read up 'till chapter 24. Even though sometimes it's repetitive and most fights are short, THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME. Then again, i haven't read many mangas. 

Vampire/Ghoul Tsukune is .


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 24, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Here we go
> 
> @lk, I'm uploading as we speak
> 
> EDIT: Mediafire



lol, you know me too well. 

thanks!


----------



## G@R-chan (Mar 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 34_ 



KNOW YOUR PLACE!​
I never get tired of this. 

Good conclusion with friendship powa saving the world. 

So was Kiria really defeated by Moka? Apparently he's a vampire too. 
He's jealous of Tsukune about Hokuto.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 25, 2008)

G@R-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: _chapter 34_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Nahh after reading this chapter im pretty sure Kiria ain't a Vampire, he might bite and inject his blood. But the form or H... Aizen look alike indicate Kiria isn't a vampire.

Was nice to see this trnslated, H... might be my fav character of the serie, though the typical bad childhood ruined a bit.





Thx for the release


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 25, 2008)

Bitches don't know about their place ...


----------



## evil_kenshin (Mar 25, 2008)

Akatora said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



prehaps he is vampire, but is hybrid vampire but unlike Hokuto is half vampire and half...dragon? (all i could really think when looking at Hokuto's form, it resembles a bones dragon from Heroes of Might & Magic 3) , leading to Hokuto having a weird form.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking to, hes half vampire than half something else.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Mar 25, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Thats what I was thinking to, hes half vampire than half something else.



exactly, he has to be atleast part vampire, being that there aren't any other known creatures that can inject blood (Moka being the only other one, who is also a vampire thats known to inject blood)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2008)

Hokuto was very much like Aono, but he didn't have such friends when coming to the academy, which is why he turned out so different 

I any case, it was nice seeing a nice ending to this arc.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm does anyone else think that Kiria might come back and turn out to be like a major villain later on in the story? He kind of gave me that vibe a little.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 15, 2008)

Chapter 35 by Mab is out:
chp 16 - biting in front of dance door


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 15, 2008)

awesome ... he totally went from 0 to Ghoul on someone who deserved to be owned... without hesitating...

if it only were like that instead of waiting until someone (including himself) gets hurt...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2008)

MAN finally this came out, i went ahead and read ch 1-4 of season 2 because it was taking so long, by the way i totally approve of kurmi and mizore's parents 
actually i see kiria maybe coming back as either an ally, or one of the those netural like character who pretends to work for the bad guys but helps out the hero, he just didnt strike me as inhernetly evil 
- and i thought he was at least part vampire from the beginning, i havent see the anime yet, but in the manga he looked like tsukene when he went completely vampire the first time


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks to @lk

DDL link
Download it here.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 15, 2008)

@Kira: lol, i thought chapter 34 was the end of season 1! 

season 2 is awesome.. especially the first chapter!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> @Kira: lol, i thought chapter 34 was the end of season 1!
> 
> season 2 is awesome.. especially the first chapter!



I don't recall ever saying 34 was the end of season 1


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 15, 2008)

not your Kira, I was talking to *Kira Uzumaki*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2008)

lol, i knew it had around 40ish after reading something somewhere, but i mean it took a few weeks for 35 to come out so i was like screw this  and i have to approve of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 moka's sister in apperance, but her attitutude sucks(i could make a pun joke here) 



all im saying is tsukune should ditch moka, because out of the main four i rank her last 
1)mizore
2)ruby
3)kurumi
4)moka
if i inlcude the mothers 
1)mizore's mother
2)mizore
3)kurmi's mother
4)ruby
5)kurumi
6)moka


----------



## notme (Apr 15, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> lol, i knew it had around 40ish after reading something somewhere, but i mean it took a few weeks for 35 to come out so i was like screw this  and i have to approve of
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, Moka just isn't that interesting.

Also, the mothers are indeed smoking hot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2008)

Kurumu's mother was incredibly hot 

I don't think the same would apply to Mizore's mom. She's more of a cool beauty


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 16, 2008)

Season 1 is about 38 chapters, if I remember correctly. So I'm not the only one who's fond of Mizore's mother


----------



## xpto (Apr 16, 2008)

Man, i laughed so hard this chapter! After what had happened with Mizore's and Kurumu's mother's, i was expecting for Yukari to say Tsukune was also married to her but she just introduced her parents, lol. And nice pwnage from Vampkune.

OMFG, MOKA! pek


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 16, 2008)

Great chapter.  Must have been a real tough choice for Tsukune: "Marry my daughter or get a blade of ice through the throat."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2008)

I loved Moka's expression when Aono said "no one's around right now, so let's do it" 
Of course he meant, gold fish scooping


----------



## Godot (Apr 16, 2008)

Sashiburi, R+V manga 

and this time, Moka's thoughts are making it R-rated


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I loved Moka's expression when Aono said "no one's around right now, so let's do it"
> Of course he meant, gold fish scooping



and the men are always getting blamed for being pervets

my list was preference not hotness perse, i just prefer my ladies to be ice cold

i would have laughed if i forget the little witches name, was like mom dad, this is moka and tsukene, i want to sleep together with both of them, i would love to see their reaction , especially if the mom said something like, okay go for it
-kurumis mom had me cracking up when shes like, you can forceable take her

mind you though although moka is on the bottom of my list, even when ranking Indian Jones, somebody has to be at the bottom (temple of doom still kicks ass)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 16, 2008)

^lol yeah... Tsukune's expression when he's given permission of taking her is priceless ...


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 16, 2008)

I've got a question, with the Series already well into it's sequal with 6 or so chapter's, how come no one has done the last 5 chapter's of the first Season. 36-40, I've looked everywhere, but no one seem's to have them.


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 16, 2008)

Ah, Thank you, I managed to find the raw's of all of "season one", as well as the raw's of chapter 5 and 6 of "Season two". So far Franky House and a group known as "Blipy" have scantlated up to chapter 35. 36 Is expected to comeout sometime this week.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2008)

^nice im curious to see the resolution of the festival in chapter 36, or is there only one chapter on the festival?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 16, 2008)

Did anyone else notice that the art changed in 35?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2008)

really, looked the same to me, do you mean they drew the characters different? maybe moka and kurumi , but the rest look the same to me


----------



## evil_kenshin (Apr 17, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^nice im curious to see the resolution of the festival in chapter 36, or is there only one chapter on the festival?



multiple chapters i would guess, in season 2, they refer to a "riot in the school festival", which we haven't as such seen yet lol (doubt the riot is referring to the parents)


----------



## xpto (Apr 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Did anyone else notice that the art changed in 35?



Yeah, the characters looked a bit different, nothing too significant.


----------



## Holloww (Apr 18, 2008)

i lobe it when moka sucks his blood im like u should stop now common lol


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2008)

what in the name of everything that is holy is up with rosairo vamp II, ch 5 had someone taking over half way with medicore at best translation, and then the request for a new translator, i thought this was being translated by a big time group, that aside is there gonna be a new thread for RVII, or is just gonna be part of this thread, or maybe temp a new one until RV is done and then someone merges them


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

yea i dont knock the guy, it was okay for one chapter, but he really needs help for later chapters


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 19, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> yea i dont knock the guy, it was okay for one chapter, but he really needs help for later chapters



I hope he can find someone to help him.. *considers doing so myself...*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 6 was rather fun too XD . I loled when the doppelganger notices "his" own breat and burst out as he was noosebleeding "Oh damn, this is the first time I've changed into a womans body!" - as well as at several other places in the chapter!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

alas alot of us have no ability whatsoever in these type of things
btw whered you read ch 6 at


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 19, 2008)

Rosario is pretty good. I wish they'd stop with that "I need to leave so no one gets hurt anymore!" shit though. I think (I can't rememeber) they did this 5 times in a row each with a slightly different storyline and perhaps a different character. Other than that it's awesome.

I wish they'd finish with Rosario I before they moved onto Rosario II, though. It's kind of like waxing one half of a car, then getting in it and driving away.


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 19, 2008)

Ah, Kira, Kichiku is talking about chapter 6's raw. There is no translated version yet. But the raw can be found either at Franky House or Manga Helper's.

*Spoiler*: __ 




But speaking of that Yeah, it was pretty hilarious.
Lol, he uses her breast's to stop Tsukune in his track's lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2008)

nice hopefully the translation will be out soon, but i would like them to finish the first series, its kinda werid reading the second season before the first is done


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 20, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> nice hopefully the translation will be out soon, but i would like them to finish the first series, its kinda werid reading the second season before the first is done



Well, if no one has done a translation yet, I suppose I can kill some time here by doing at least some of it:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 1
Moka: Don't you reknogize me?

Moka: Tsukune!

Moka: ...  It's no good. The vampire blood inside Tsukune is running wild.

Moka: At this it will already be...

Moka: P... Please...

Page 2

Moka: Don't go. Come back, Tsukuneee....

Text: Things aren't looking good for Tsukune

someone: .........

someone: So, where, is Tsukune and Moka?

page 3:

someone: (I think it's Kumuru-chan): If you don't tell us where they are, then be prepared to have that information forced out of you by us!

Doppelganger: ... My kind/species

Doppelganger: is one that doesn't have much in terms of battle power/strenght.

Doppelganger: Therefore we must do what little we can to make ourselves stronger.

Doppelganger: One way to do that is to "mastering battle techniques". Therefore I have by myself learnt the ways in which humans fight.

Doppelganger: Karate, Kung Fu, Boxing... I've mastered all of those.

Doppelganger: I think I'm quite well-preapred for an attack by you-

Page 4:

Kumuru: ... So what about it?

Kumuru: Instead of wasting time, just give up! (could also be "There's no time to waste, so just give up!"

Doppelganger: Oho.. Quite fast!

Doppelganger: In both speed and power, you're probably better than me.

Kumuru: Eh...? Now what..?

Doppelganger: Well, let me continue my talk from before.

Doppelganger: I have one more triumphcard to become stronger.

Page 5:

Yukari: ...!!!

Mizore: Uh.. This is..

Doppelganger: While my kind/species isn't suited for fightning, we do on the other hand have the ability to change into other people...

Doppelganger: Using that, we can copy the face and body

Doppelganger: and even the nature and special skills of those we copy.

Doppelganger: Thus by changing into a kind/species more suited for battle, I become much stronger.

Page 6:

Doppelganger: I'm a Doppelganger! One of the kind/species that steals people's lives and shape!

(I'll skip the explaination on the Doppelganger species to the left, okay?)

Mizore/Yukari: Ooh! Our enemy's shape...

Mizore/Yukari: Became Kumuru-chan!

Kumuru: ...!

Kumuru: I... it can't be... This is... Me?

Page 7:

Doppelganger: Heh... One wouldn't know from the human body, but it would appear that you had wings.

Doppelganger: When I copy someone, I copy everything from that person, even the things they hide.

Doppelganger: Hmm? But something is moving strange/making strange moves...

Kurumu: .......

Doppelganger: Uwaaah! What's this!? 

Doppelganger: What are these overgrown breasts!?

Kurumu: Don't say rude/insulting things about others bodies!

Doppelganger: Oh damn, this is the first time I've changed into a womans body!

Kurumu: Don't caress/rub/touch them! Those are my breasts!

Page 8

Kumuru: Arrgh, I hate this!

Kumuru: What the hell do you think you're doing!

Doppelganger: I'll later on do various experiments with this body in order to overcome my dislike for women!

Kumuru: No, you don't!

Doppelganger: Oh, yeah, from today on I'll become you.

Kumuru: ....

Doppelganger: I said it, right? "We Doppelgangers kill those we hose we have copied" (could also be "Those we copy who has seen us will die" - something like that anyway).

Kumuru: I.. Can't hit him...

Doppelganger: Therefore, you, the orignal, will have to disappear/die.

Mizore: Don't mess around, Kumuru!

Page 9

Kumuru: Mi... Mizore!

Mizore: Keep your head cool and don't so easily give in to the enemy's taunts.

Mizore: What the hell do you think we've been training the last half year for?

Kumuru: So... sorry.

Doppelganger: ... Heh...

Doppelganger: So this time it's a monster/yokai who controls cold, eh?

Doppelganger: Good, then.

doppelganger: It will be interesting to change into a monster/yokai like you.

Page 10

Mizore: ... You/he said it, right? (I'm here not sure if she's speaking to Kumuru or the Doppelganger)

Mizore: He's just imitating your abilties/Your ability is just to imitate.

Kumuru: Yeah, an/the imitator can't be stronger than me.

Text: If we're both attacking, then you can't win!

Doppelganger: ... Imitate?

Doppelganger: You guys don't get it.

Page 11

Doppelganger: I told you, right? I've mastered various martial arts.

Doppelganger: Thus, I can use my tool (meaning the body he copies) to 100%.

Page 12

Yukari & co :........

Mizore: Impossible...  he countered/stopped both our attacks at the same time and then also counterattacked at the same time...?

Mizore/Kumuru: What skill... This guy... is really strong.

Doppelganger: Uh-un... Better that you don't try to resist.

Doppelganger: You should already know that it's impossible for you to win, right?

Ruby: !..... Wait, I'm your next..!

Doppelganger: Please just die

Page 13 

Everyone: !!!!

Doppelganger: Damn.

Doppelganger: I wondered who had appeared this time...

Doppelganger: You..... are still alive, eh?

Page 14

Kumuru: Tsukune!

Kumuru: ... That's great, you're alright...

Kumuru: Tsukune....

Kokoa: I... it can't be... This youki is the same as us vampires.

Kokoa: So it's true? Big sis did really inject vampire blood into Tsukune-san's body!?

PaGe 15:

Doppelganger: ... Quite a feat. If you were able to come here then

Doppelganger: You defeated the guardian?

doppelganger: .... won't answer, huh?

Text: Is he just measuring me and calculating... calmly? No, this is...

Doppelganger: ... You'd better stop.

Doppelganger: You're just a normal person, Tsukune-kun.

Page 16: 

Text: ... Whoa

Text: Quite fast.

Tsune: Ohhh

Tsukune: Ooohhh!

Text: However, it seems like it's nothing more than a telephone-punch (never heard this term before, but that seems to be what it says). He's a normal normal person after all.

Page 17:

Text: The next punch should be like before, in a downward direction which I'll push upwards and then counter by stabbing his chest with my blades.

Ruby: O... Oh no! This is...

Yukari: Ruby-san?

Text: Good... As I thought! Now I'll push it upwards

Text: U... Upwards....

Page 19: 

Tsukune: Oooooohh!

Tsukune: Oooohhh!

Yukari: Tsu.. Tsukune-san!

Ruby: So the vampire power was running wild after all and is dominating Tsukunes conciousness!

Kumuru: Tsu.. Tsuku... ne

Doppelganger: Guh...

Text: Wha... what a power!

Text: I didn't think he'd punch past my defense...

Text: Looks like I get to regret that I thought it'd be simple to just dodge it...

Doppelganger: Damn you...

Page 20

Doppelganger: Wa... wait a minute, hey?

Doppelganger: Timeout, okay?

Doppelganger: UWAAAAH!

Tsukune: Haha

Tsukune: Hahahaha

Tsunune: AHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Page 21:

Ruby: No goood... Tsukune-san is losing control at a rapid rate. If this goes on, he'll turn completely into a ghoul with no possibility of returning to his human state.

Ruby: Assist me, Yukari-chan. We must do something to stop Tsukune-san!

Text: In any case, I can't seem to stop his moves...

Text: Does he have no weak point!? Isn't there anything I can do to make him...

Tsukune: Oh oh oh

Text: ....! Weak point...?

Kumuru: Tsukune, noooo!

Page 22

Doppelganger: Now stop!!!

Kumuru !!?

Tsukune: ...

Doppelganger: Uh...

Page 23:

Tsukune: Ugahh

Ruby: He stopped!

Doppelganger: I get it, all men have this weakness when it comes to women!

Kumuru: Idiot! What the hell are you doing with my body, idiooooot!?

Yukari: Ruby, this is our chance.

Ruby: Right, Yukari-chan

Ruby: Please...! Come back, Tsukune-san.

Page 24

Text: Magic seal barrier!

Kumuru: Tsukuneeee

Doppelganger: Heh

Kokoa: ... Where are you going?

Kokoa: You still haven't returned big sis.

kokoa: So therefore you won't eascpe so easily!

Doppelganger: Uwaa

Page 25

Doppelganger: Guh... One after the other...

Text: Am I out of time...? Then I'll just have to abandon my comrades and the money and retreat here.

Kokoa: Wait!

Kokoa: Are you running away?

Moka: !

Moka: Kyaaa

Doppelganger !!?

Doppelganger:: ... Damn.

Doppelganger: Who is it this time-!

Kokoa: W... wait, damn you!




I'll update it now and then so check it now and then, though I might be held at bay at some places. I'm just an amateur after all... 
Also, do tell me if another translation by the regular guys comes up..


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 20, 2008)

Text limit reached, so I'm posting the rest here...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Page 26

Everyone ( I assume): !!

Kokoa: ... wha.

Doppelganger: Hehe

Doppelganger: Hahahahaha! Wonderful! I didn't think I'd meet this plain-looking woman!

Doppelganger: When we meet my senses were tingling for some reason

Doppelganger: Telling me "There's something about this woman. It'd be best to change into her".

Doppelganger: Loook!

Doppelganger: Looks like my hunch was right!

Kumuru-chan: It can't be...! This huge Youki.. This is...

Kumuru/Mizore/Kokoa (Hard to tell which <_<;: This can't be...

Page 26

Doppelganger: Who could have thought that this woman would have such a hidden power.

Kumuru/Mizore/Kokoa: Moka!

Kumuru/Mizore/Kokoa: No way... This time the enemy became the other/reverse Moka!

Page 28:

Mizore: This is bad...

Mizore: When he changed into you he was already quite powerful and now that he has changed into the other/reverse Moka...

Doppelganger: Heh... that cross/rosario is a magic sealing item, right

Doppelganger: Who could have imagined that you'd sealed away that much power though?

Doppelganger: Well, no matter. From now on I'll be using your powers instead.

Doppelganger: And as you can imagine, I'm not gong to need to seal it away.

Doppelganger: So therefore, you can die now already.

Kokoa: How dirty!

Kokoa: I don't want you in my big sister's stead!

Page 29

Kokoa: Ah...

Kurumu/Mizore: Kokoa-chan!

Doppelganger: Ahaha! Incredible, incredible! This body!

Doppelganger: It's like near-limitless strenght/power is gushing out.

page 30

Doppelganger: No one can stop me any longer!

Text: We can't win. Against him... We can't win...

Text: .... Strong...! Martial arts and the reverse/other Moka's power/strenght ... Truly the worst possible combination.

Text: ....! Disappointing isn't it...

page 30

Doppelganger: No one can stop me any longer!

Text: We can't win. Agaisnt him... We can't win...

Text: .... Strong...! Martial arts and the reverse/other Moka's power/strenght ... Truly the worst possible combination.

Text: ....! Disappointing isn't it...

Page 31

Text: "You want to defeat me someday, right? Then don't be so easily defeated by a fake like this..."

Text: "How weak..."

Text: "You're just all talk after all"

Kurumu: Damn you!

Doppelganger: Die.

Kurumu: Shi...

page 32

Ruby: The sealing was a success...

Yukari: He's back...

someone: Tsukune!

Page 33 

Doppelganger: Hmp... You again?

Doppelganger: But what's this? The only change seems to be that your power has dropped, making it seem like you're an entirely other person.

Doppelganger: And now my power is even more powerful than yours was a few moments ago!

Tsukune: U...uuuh

Doppelganger: No one can defeat me now.

Doppelganger: I'm unbeatable!

Doppelganger: DIEEEE!

Page 34

Kokoa/Mizore: !!?

Doppelganger: ......

Doppelganger: Eh... What? 

Doppelganger: What is this...? My "power/strenght"...is... 

Doppelganger: Being sapped!?

Doppelganger: Why!? My power/strenght is disappearing...!

Page 35

Tsukune: Vampires 

Tsukune: May seem unbeatable, but like many monsters they have a weakness.

Tsukune: Moka-san also has that weak point which serves as a seal of her power/strenght.

Tsukune: And that is having a cross/rosario on her body like this.

Text: ... This is! The seal that was on that woman...

Tsukune: I will not allow you

Tsukune: to hurt others in Moka-san's shape any further.

Page 36:

Doppelganger: Damn it... You intend to seal my power/strenght?

Doppelganger: Stop it! Let go of me!

Kumuru/Mizore: .... You're an idiot.

Kumuru/Mizore: Did you think we'd miss an opportuny like this?

Kumuru/Mizore: Just you wait. We created this thinking to use it to defeat the other/reverse Moka.

Text: Beat reverse/other Moka Ougi (Ougi means Last/final/inner or even succession technique)

Page 37: 

Text: Blackwhite duett number nine!

Doppelganger: Gah!

Text: Impossible, I can't be beaten... By these little... girls...

Page 38

Doppelganger: ... I'm still a criminal pro who has faced death many times over.

Doppelganger: You guys are no trouble for me.

Doppelganger: And don't you forget! I'm unbeatable now! (pant) 

Doppelganger: As long as that cross doesn't touch me, I can kill you at any time! (pant)

Tsukune: Nope. With the damage we have doen to you now

Tsukune: We don't think you can win.

Doppelganger: !!?

Kurumu: Exactly! It's regrettable, but we'll leave the rest to her.

39

Tsukune: This cross/rosario here.

Tsukune: When I take it off Moka-san, it releases her sealed power.

Doppelganger: .......... Im... possible.

Reverse/Other Moka: ... What's up? Your face looks rather pale.

Reverse/Other Moka: Didn't you say that you as a doppelganger have to kill off those you copy?

40

Doppelganger: DON'T GET COCKY YOU LITTLE GIRLS!!!

Reverse/other Moka: You're quite spirited.

Reverse/other Moka: Perhaps you shouldn't have held them in such contempt?

Page 41

Text: Know your place!

Text: The true/real one triumphs!




There, all done! Enjoy and feel free to tell others about this translation. Of course, I'm still taking credit for it  . I'm also aware of that, as the amateur I am, I'm sure to have done plenty of mistakes and the like...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

woot rv 36 is out, and tsukune just keeps on keeping on


----------



## tersalius (Apr 21, 2008)

so a question
i was waiting to read this manga for quite a long time because we were so far behind the raws.
so now are we up to date with the raws or not yet!
and the plot gets better as it progress
thanks for attention


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2008)

last chapter...

First I lol'd...  

then I GAR'd...  

and in the end I was left in so much need of the next chapter ...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 21, 2008)

tersalius said:


> so a question
> i was waiting to read this manga for quite a long time because we were so far behind the raws.
> so now are we up to date with the raws or not yet!
> and the plot gets better as it progress
> thanks for attention



What you can't wait a couple of weeks for each chapter to come out till they caught up with the raws? They are pretty close like 4 chapters or so.


----------



## tersalius (Apr 21, 2008)

spaz 
never said i cant wait
im just asking if we are or arent up to date with the raws?
by your answer i think ill wait a little bit more (hope is not too long) and read everything in one try.
anyway thanks for the answer
oh and the groups scanning it will not suddenly stop it right?
i ask this because it already happened before with some of the mangas i was reading
an that IS horrible


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 21, 2008)

They are indeed very close, as he said 4 chapter's, 37-40 for first season, and only chapter 6 of second season as 7's raw is due out around first two week's of May I'd say.
But right now, I've got so many diffrent manga's that i'm up to date with, that it get's mind boggling trying to remember wth is going on in each series lol.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

^even if you just keep uptodate with the main series its still alot
so who thinks we will she 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tsukii's cousin in the second season, she is nice comic relief


----------



## tersalius (Apr 21, 2008)

lordandross
care to tell me some good mangas that you are reading
right now im tryig to find any good manga to read, and i have to say its kind of hard
any manga with action a bit of romance and good plot woul be enough
oh and above all that is up to date with raws
if you wouldnt mind telling me i would appreciate the help


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, i'd need to know what exactly you've got so far, but something that matches those requirement's would probably be Mahou Sensei Negima! Good action although a bit far between, plenty of "fanservice" great art, hilarious, and all around one of my favourite's, from Akamatsu Ken, genius mangaka of Love Hina. And to Uzu Kira, as there's two of you I'm aware of. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah I like her, perhap's with how deep they've already ogtten her character, she'll mostl ikely stay and become another for tsukune's harem lol. But i'm hoping for some good reaction's from her if Tsukune really does go Full Vamp.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

^LA 
*Spoiler*: __ 



shell prolly just think its makeup or something crazy like that, shes strikes as so dense she rivals tenma tsumokoto



question to all do you think eventually at some point tsukene will just become a full out vampire, no ghoul, no locket, i just cant see him permananetly wearing the locket, but i cant see him going back to human either


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2008)

LAWL@36

I was wondering when we'd see someone use a gun. I mean guns kill...people or monsters 

And I knew Aono was part of some Yakuza group


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

^would the gun really kill a vampire though?

well tsukene is a vamp, why not join the yakuza as well


----------



## Godot (Apr 22, 2008)

It was an ok chapter. I wanted to see Tsuki (i'll call him that from now on, mainly because thats what his cousin calls him, and its also the japanese version of my name ) go vampire form in front of Kyou-chan


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2008)

^ i would like to see whatever your sig comes from
-we still might see it actually the chapter ends with the attack by the big creature so tsukii might still have to go vamp
by the way rv2 ch 6 is out translated


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^would the gun really kill a vampire though?
> 
> well tsukene is a vamp, why not join the yakuza as well



Well there are the silver bullets.  But animes to tend to stay away from the normally old vampire weak points.

New Mab guy is epic, 36 already out, Season 2 already has 4 chapters scanned.

Seriously, why don't Moka and Tsukune just get it fucking on?


----------



## bravin_time (Apr 22, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Seriously, why don't Moka and Tsukune just get it fucking on?



cos that would make all the other girls jealous


Tsukune is actually taking the smart route with this, he's biding his time.............. then, when the opportune moment arises... *BAM*.... sixsome


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

bravin_time said:


> cos that would make all the other girls jealous
> 
> 
> Tsukune is actually taking the smart route with this, he's biding his time.............. then, when the opportune moment arises... *BAM*.... sixsome



Yet they allow Moka and Tsukune to have some free-time (Which they could pretty much do anything). 

They seem to have the romantic scenes when the other girls are going to interrupt, why not when the other girls ARE not going to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Well there are the silver bullets.  But animes to tend to stay away from the normally old vampire weak points.


This series has already proven that it goes against the norm, so I wouldn't be surprised if bullets can do a lot more damage to monsters than what we'd normally expect. 



> New Mab guy is epic, 36 already out, Season 2 already has 4 chapters scanned.



I believe FH came out with 36 first, and season 2 has 6 chapters scanned 



> Seriously, why don't Moka and Tsukune just get it fucking on?



Because the tension would be all gone xD


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> This series has already proven that it goes against the norm, so I wouldn't be surprised if bullets can do a lot more damage to monsters than what we'd normally expect.



True, since it seems they disregard sunlight issue. 




~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I believe FH came out with 36 first, and season 2 has 6 chapters scanned



Yeah I just checked.  




~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Because the tension would be all gone xD


, yet its soooo blatant.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2008)

Even though season II scans has a few issues in terms of translation, and typesetting, I'm still reading it  

*saves chapter 6 for after work tonight*


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 22, 2008)

Of course, I can't wait for a better quality one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2008)

even though it disregards some norm, tsukene has taken several fatal wonds that would have killed him was he not a semi-vamp, hell he has been ripped apart
-i think that guy was really just blowing smoke out of his ass
-sixsome? whos the sixth - moka, kurumi, mizore, rubi, im guessing you mean the little witch, and is the sixth 
*Spoiler*: __ 



moka's little sister or tsukii's cousin


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2008)

just finished reading ch 6 rvII
so basically 
*Spoiler*: __ 



moka's sister is also a leisbian, when the doppleganger exposed his chest, she had a nosebleed while yukari was drooling


----------



## LordAndross (Apr 22, 2008)

Lol Kira

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lesbian's are good too, I mean she probably has the whole "I REALLY love my sister" complex. 



Looking forward to next month's chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2008)

That doppleganger was pretty good. The fact that he knew all types of martial arts only served to further supplement his fighting style. Too bad they share the same weaknesses


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2008)

^that was pretty lame imo , how easily he got beaten considering all the potential oh well


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2008)

Bring back the wolf man!!!

Gin + Full Moon >>>> Vampire

*Howls at the moon*


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 25, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bring back the wolf man!!!
> 
> Gin + Full Moon >>>> Vampire
> 
> *Howls at the moon*




Vampire >>>>>> Gin - moon


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2008)

nah the wolf guy is pretty lame, if i had to say they should be bring back any character is the fox guy, kitsune powers always kick ass


----------



## Glued (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh please, he was certainly more interesting the ice chick and we certainly didn't need another witch in the story.

Seriously, Gin was badass and a perve. He actually had personality and flare. He could actually make you laugh.

Also, he has the potential of developing a romantic interest with any of the ladies outside of Moka.

Personally, he would be good with the succubus.

A mistress and her dog.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 26, 2008)

I actually like it that, Tsukune is badass now.  Chapter 36 was too epic, he basically took the light. 

He even stopped his cousin worrying about him, since he was sooo "manly".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

uh the ice chick is the best, in harem anime, your saying you have a problem with adding more chicks and want a guy character, wrong genre buddy


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 26, 2008)

Rosario is a female harem.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2008)

^exactly thats my point


----------



## Glued (Apr 27, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> uh the ice chick is the best, in harem anime, your saying you have a problem with adding more chicks and want a guy character, wrong genre buddy



Hey its not my fault Gin actually has a personality and is a likable character.

We all know Tsukune is going to be with Moka. The other girls are not even competition, more like groupies. Hardly like Tenchi Muyo where both Ayeka and Ryoka were on equal grounds. 

Despite some rivalry, most of it is just pure comedy.

Besides, Gin likes the booty. Him putting Tsukune in a headlock out jealousy was pure win. Even though Gin is male, Tsukune can still remain the center of female attention.

Seriously, Rubi hardly ever does anything. Why on earth do we need another witch. Hell, I can't remember if Rubi has even shown interest in Tsukune.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 27, 2008)

Gin made me interested in actually reading the manga after seeing him in the anime...until I learned he basically disappeared after his fight with Moka.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

we need a another witch rubi, because the first is a little brat, unless thats your thing
-alas your right , he prolly will end up with moka, dam fool
hoho actually i think noike ayeka and ryoko are on equal ground, followed by a close second mihoshi/sasami/washu


----------



## Glued (Apr 27, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> we need a another witch rubi, because the first is a little brat, unless thats your thing
> -alas your right , he prolly will end up with moka, dam fool
> hoho actually i think noike ayeka and ryoko are on equal ground, followed by a close second mihoshi/sasami/washu



Please explain the relevance of Rubi (I hate that bitch). She (I hate that bitch) basically started out hating humans like Gin, but changed her mind after a soda. She (I hate that bitch) does not have much connection to Moka. Rubi(I hate that bitch)'s character is done evolving, done changing. Rubi(I hate that bitch) will not recieve anymore character development the rest of the story.


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gin made me interested in actually reading the manga after seeing him in the anime...until I learned he basically disappeared after his fight with Moka.


PS: Gin showed lots of development in the fight against Youma and trying to save Tsukune.

He also saved Tsukune from the pro-wrestler guy in the men's room.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2008)

well her only relevance is as another love interest, thats pretty much the formula of harems, plus the only reason rubi is lacking in character development is because she has a role at the school where she cant interact with the rest on a normal basis, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



by the way she did save tsukene from going beserk in ch 6 rv2?


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2008)

Worst CHAPTER EVER!!!

Moka did not go chuck Norris
Short: Only thirty five pages
Fight sucked and none of the good guys got hurt
Moka's sister is a whiny nuisance

The only thing good was the budding friendship between Moka's sis and the Little Witch.


Plot Hole: Gin is editor, his job to allow in new members


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 5, 2008)

Ben Grimm said:


> Moka did not go chuck Norris



Hey, it's nice with a break from the usual pattern too  . Kokoa was quite funny in her, as it seems like part of her wants to join the club (and Tsukune & co are welcoming her with open arms indeed  ) while part of her is against her becomign that because she's a "refined vampire" XD .

And we could get to see that Neko-sensei's claws are as sharp as ever (Tsukune, NEVER make careless comments about a lady's age!)


----------



## Akatora (May 5, 2008)

Was not bad, but it seem that R+V II got far more fanservice.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

yea that was def. the worst chapter of season one or two, frankly i dont care for the little girl or her sister complex, this is basically a filler chapter, sigh and itll last till at least the next chapter


----------



## spaZ (May 9, 2008)

No where since there not out.


----------



## KLoWn (May 9, 2008)

What's the deal with R+V II? Is it from the same guy?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> What's the deal with R+V II? Is it from the same guy?



Yeah.  R+V moved serialization to Jump Square and along with the move came the II.  Same guy, it's just serialized in Jump Square instead of Monthly Shonen Jump.


----------



## xero7x (May 9, 2008)

it says theirs forty in season one here 0_o 

if theirs only 36 it does not explane what hapend between the end of 36 and the beginning of season 2 chapter 1


----------



## xero7x (May 9, 2008)

i hate some people 0_o_0


----------



## spaZ (May 10, 2008)

And no one cares what you think.


----------



## xero7x (May 11, 2008)

1.fuck you spaZ 
2.hope they come out soon
3.season 2 chapter 7 only deserves 3 words what the fuck? kocoa and Yukari are fuckin gay Yukari was squeezing kocoas boobs


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 27, 2008)

Chapter 39 was damn hilarious XD...

SEX EDUCATION! ...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2008)

Mizore: Just as planned


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (May 27, 2008)

Man Tsukune   has goten a lot of scars over the month . Hopefully his mother will never see em fully  or  papa is a dead man .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2008)

Sex education! Our son needs sex education!


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm curious to know which personality Tsukune ends up with. Inner Moka is the real one, but the one we know and love is the outer one, so I doubt he'll end up with her. I thought for awhile that the two are actually halves of a whole, and if the seal was ever removed, the two would combine into something in between; very independent and somewhat confrontational, but still friendly, loving,  and more powerful than before.

Seeing some of the flashbacks of inner Moka, though, seems to prove me wrong. Only way I can see this working is if the two personalities split up and Tsukune ends up with one of them (Which would no doubt be outer Moka), or it simply ends like it is, with him getting a girl with split personalities.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sure Tsukune will end up with Moka, no matter which side.   Afterall Inner Moka is just as concerned for Tsukune as Outer Moka.   It's just Inner Moka is more prideful.

BTW, Yukari's older self looked quite nice.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 16, 2008)

I was really hoping Tsukune was going to take some of the stuff at the end; I wanted to see him as an adult and as a child.

Why didn't Yukari turn into a pre-schooler afterwards (Since she's 4 years younger than the rest of them)? Or does it only go to a specific age?

I think Moka being the eventual pairing is entirely obvious, not many people could argue it, and none of them coherently (No offense to Kururu/Yukari/Mizura/whatever fans).


----------



## xpto (Jun 20, 2008)

HOLY SHIT KOKOA IS SO FUCKING MOE

Also, EPIC KURUMU NIPPLES

Needs more GARkune and GARinei. Where is that guy anyway?


----------



## Godot (Jun 20, 2008)

This manga is starting to bore me. It seems now that every chapter is just a bunch harem girls fighting each other, with some random bad guys joining in, only for Moka to go super-vampire mode and kick their ass. Hopefully there's going to be another story arc, and it needs Tsukune in GAR-ghoul mode.


----------



## xpto (Jun 20, 2008)

It's always been that, pretty much.

HOLY SHIT MATURE YUKARI AND KOKOA? 

I am speechless at the loli Newspaper Club. Too bad there wasn't a shota Tsukune, sure would have been funny to see.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Jun 20, 2008)

I've just about given up on this manga, it just seems to go nowhere.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 20, 2008)

The manga would improve alot if every fight didn't end with Moka's rosario getting ripped off and she end's it with the usual kick and "Know your place!" comment.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 20, 2008)

And the redundant "I want to be friends with everyone but I can't, /wrists" storyline?

This manga is awesome, but if I have to hear about Moka running away to be chased down and given a generic "We're your friends" speech again, I will asphyxiate on on my own vomit like Jon Bonham and Jimmy Hendrix.


----------



## Eleven (Jun 21, 2008)

I enjoy this series. It has a decent amount of action and comedy. Still has the best reaction shots Ive ever seen in a manga. This is good for a light read.

SO which is better the Milf chapter:





Or the loli brigade:



Edit: WHERE THE FUCK IS GIN


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 21, 2008)

Eleven said:


> Or the loli brigade:


That pic sucks, their heads are too big for their bodies.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 21, 2008)

^ Lol QUALITY...

but meh it's been few times when that happens in this manga...



anyway... thank god the first season is complete.. i just did catch up with the 2nd one and... the "Tsukune you gonna get raped" factor increased... lucky bastard ...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2008)

Time to start season II


----------



## Goom (Jun 23, 2008)

I've only read this manga and I finally caught up today.  is the anime any good?

I have to say season 1 was a lot cooler, especially when he was becoming a ghoul.  And after a while that whole "Know your place" thing gets old.  

The ice girl is the hottest imo, than its inner moka, than the sucubus girl.  Scratch all that actually (ice girls mom is hottest >_>)


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 23, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> is the anime any good?


   ......hell no.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> is the anime any good?


The anime is an anal atom bomb exploding with Diarrhea


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 24, 2008)

Bob Kelso said:


> This manga is starting to bore me. It seems now that every chapter is just a bunch harem girls fighting each other, with some random bad guys joining in, only for Moka to go super-vampire mode and kick their ass. Hopefully there's going to be another story arc, and it needs Tsukune in GAR-ghoul mode.



I'm sure we will start getting back into that, afterall Tsukune's Rosary is ticking off everytime he uses the Vampire Powers.   And the last time he used the powers, he almost became a Ghoul again.  

And we still have no idea why he was chosen to be a student at the school in the first place.



KLoWn said:


> The manga would improve alot if every fight didn't end with Moka's rosario getting ripped off and she end's it with the usual kick and "Know your place!" comment.



Yeah, that is getting tiresome.   At least Kurumu and Mizure is getting more development, so hopefully we see them end more fights instead of Moka.



CoonDawg said:


> And the redundant "I want to be friends with everyone but I can't, /wrists" storyline?
> 
> This manga is awesome, but if I have to hear about Moka running away to be chased down and given a generic "We're your friends" speech again, I will asphyxiate on on my own vomit like Jon Bonham and Jimmy Hendrix.



Hopefully they won't since they just did that for Cocoa.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope this manga gets a big major arc soon it really needs one.


----------



## Batman (Jun 24, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I hope this manga gets a big major arc soon it really needs one.



no doubt it's lacking atm


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2008)

It is wandering around a bit aimlessly, but there's bound to be a major arc around the corner.


----------



## Tomoya (Jun 26, 2008)

The current aimless wandering is probably an introduction for Kokoa.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 28, 2008)

I just caught up a couple of days ago.  For the most part, I'm glad I stuck with this manga.  It started getting good about the time Tsukune got powers.  The art has really grown too.  I really like it.

However, like what must have been said, the manga now really needs a major story arc.  It's getting a bit repetitive.  I'm hoping for the return of Kuyou, the Spirit Fox.  Only this time he has more tails (a nine-tails was mentioned), for more power.  And we didn't get to see the rest of the Academy Gaurdians.  That would own so much.

EDIT: And what the hell?!  Where's Gin?!


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

New  chaps out  OneM


....

...


BAD  GIN !!  BAD DOG  !!


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 11, 2008)

Chapter lacked hentai.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 11, 2008)

Meh, was alright.

Best part was that Gin looked more badass than before.  In the first series, he looked too comical to pose a threat to anyone, friends or foes.  I always laughed at him (Love him though...)

Well, Mizore has a sweet ass...


----------



## Eleven (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice chapter, I missed gin. And his grope attack was awesome. The guy really molested those two


----------



## Springlake (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol Kakoa in that last panel Tayimus


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jul 11, 2008)

agreed, but the manga is beginning to suck ass, the chapter when tsukune became a ghould almost kicked ass and then it went downward. seems like filler manga , lol


----------



## Drew8898 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it just me, or are Kokoa's nosebleeds not doing much to hide her closet lesbianism.

Wouldn't surprise me if she eventually developed  a romantic interest in Yukari sometime in the future.


----------



## Tomoya (Jul 11, 2008)

These chapters are pointless.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 11, 2008)

R+V is in need of a major story arc.  LIKE NAO!!!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok. A machine gun?  Seriously?

And a possible long lost love interest for Mizore? :amazed


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 2, 2008)

Tayimus said:


> R+V is in need of a major story arc.  LIKE NAO!!!



I agree with you on that one, it seems like monotone filler


----------



## Tomoya (Aug 6, 2008)

Well...the new chapter still has a filler-ish feel about it.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heavy.  I wonder how they'll get around the "it's now or never" scenario.  

As for the monster, I have a feeling it will be defeated handily, probably with a kick, and someone, I'm not going to say who, will say "Know your place."  Don't ask me how I know.  Let's just call it a hunch.


----------



## Tomoya (Aug 6, 2008)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 6, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm betting the first thing we will see next chapter is Tsukune hearing the girls scream and runs to their rescue, much to Mizure's disappointment.   The monster does his thing in thrashing around.   Tsukune arrives in time to unlock the Rosary and Inner Moka awakens and kicks the monster's butt.   

But I got a feeling that monster is going to end up being that boy in Mizure's flashback.  Which will probably bail out Tsukune out of Mizure's offer.

(Frankly, I'm sure there are plenty of people going, "Do it!"   But of course being a manga, there's always going to be a way out until the end where Tsukune and Moka end up together.   (Which most likely won't stop the girls even then.  )


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 6, 2008)

it would be a good plot twist if they go forward with this ummmmm plan


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 7, 2008)

You can do it! You can do it _aaall niiiiggghhht looooonnng!_

This is a Waterboy reference, for those too thick to notice it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 7, 2008)

no way in hell that would happen, the twist i mean
mainly because the manga is far from ending, and in these types you rarely have love interest knocked out this early in the game

wheres ataru when you need him

the author should step up their game for once, and just let tsukene have a good night


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay chapter, personally, I believe Mizore will find her destiny with another. This is the end for Mizore's character, there will be closure. She may come back for a Part III. However, she is going to get pregnant and drop out of school


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



rofl, teen pregnancy Mizore? That would be funny as hell. Though no, that surely isn't going to happen. They'll probably have some heart-felt bullshit with her and her mom, where her mom will say "Your happiness is more important than having children" or other Planned Parenthood rhetoric, and she'll say she wish she had the same opportunity, blah blah blah.

Or maybe she'll turn out to be some kind of Mormon version of the Ice people, and she'll have really long fertility so it won't matter.

Or maybe, Mizore is just lying to get Tsukune into the Igloo?


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to see Mizore get some dick, that's what this manga needs.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 7, 2008)

As much as I want him to end up with Mizore, Tsukune will just get bailed out


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Aug 7, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is what I'm thinking:

*Moka and Co.:* Oh no, Monster.
*Kurumu:* Don't worry guys I have a low lethality machine gun that 
                     shoots snow.
*Moka and Co.:* 
*Moka and Co.:* We need Tuskune!
*Tsukune:* Hay guyz wuts up?
*Moka:* Tsukune!
*Tsukune:* Moka!
*Moka:* Tsukune!
*Tsukune:* Moka!
*Moka:* Tsukune!
*Tsukune:* Moka!
*Moka:* Tsukune!
*Tsukune:* Moka!
*Moka:* Tsukune!
*Tsukune:* Moka!
*Tsukune:* OH SHI-  I tripped and while falling I accidentally grabbed 
                      the rosario at the perfect moment.  Just how many times  
                       do you think I can keep this up?
*Bad Moka:* Know your place.  ::Kick::
*Monster:*:shrooms
*Moka & Tsukune:* But what about Mizore
*Mizore & Tsurara:* Oh yeah.  H4x.  We lied.  Profit?
*Everyone:* 
*Me:*


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 7, 2008)

Tsukune's harem always try to bed him, then fail at the end.  Tsukune should just not hold back and go mental.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Aug 7, 2008)

You sir are a genius!


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 7, 2008)

Taking the cake?


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

I honestly think that this whole harem thing should be left behind. We know its not Mizore. We know its not Kurumu.

Just kiss Moka and admit your feelings and get it over with. We know, I know and even all the manga characters know how this will end.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh he tries, Ben.   Unforunately for him, his failed attempts are the running gag of the story until the very end.  

But I'm with the rest of you, just give them what they want.  Nothing like a good ol fashion orgy.   5 girls to 1 guy.   I'd do it!


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 7, 2008)

Not only would it be an orgy, but we have a bisexual loli in the harem. Well, two, actually. Interesting...

Damnit, thought too much into it. BRB.


----------



## Glued (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats the thing Tsukune is a "good boy" so there is no real point.

Lets see

Tsukune meets Moka
They become friends
One year later, still just friends
However they get more friends along the way

Rubi, Mizore, Kurumu and all the other girls are the only ones that even get development.

I believe that for this reason Mizore will be taken out.

Than new characters will take her place.


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 7, 2008)

Mizore isn't going to get "taken out", haven't you ever read a harem comedy? Particularly one focusing on action. Believe me, she ain't going anywhere.

They REALLY NEED A PLOT FOR THIS DAMNED MANGA.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, she probably will make her choice to stick with Tsukune in hopes to win him over.


----------



## Goom (Aug 7, 2008)

Cmon that is not a cliffhanger.  We all know that she isn't going to do it with tsukune.  It's just not going to happen.  

Mizure is  either going to have a change of heart.  

Tsukune is going to overcome his raging hormones by thinking of Moka.

One of the girls (Moka, kurumu) or all of them is going to interrupt them during the act (before actual intercourse of course.)

Just thought of another one.  He will hear the monster attacking them and come to there rescue.


----------



## Tomoya (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, a solution will appear where Mizore returns to the academy without having to marry anyone.


----------



## winter0105 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Rosario+Vampire II chapter 10* is very interesting!!! Mizore's Home which was pretty cool (pun intended) and it explained more about her family. This chapter showed that they really are friends (did they doubt Mizore was?), and now the "dramatic" end...will they do it? (Of course not...but im between Moka or Mizzore, it's not even a match)...Yeah, being fan od character is rather frightening.

I am really wonder what Tsukune's answer will be. Can't wait for next chapter!!!


----------



## bravin_time (Aug 8, 2008)

Its pretty obvious whats going to happen next chapter. 

Mizore and tsukune almost do it, they hear a gigantic rawr, tsukune's friendship power overcomes his epic horny-ness, goes and takes off moka's seal, *roundhouse kick*, then mizore goes "yay, lets all be friends for now!"


...... you know, I wish the author could make mizore's plan work, not just because it would be totally hawt, but because it would actually contribute something to the story and make it interesting again. I know theres no chance in hell it would happen, but Im just really sick of how repetitive the story has become, every chapter seems to go: new conflict -> complication -> chuck norrisification -> "know your place -> rinse and repeat.

I would just really love it if for once there was some conflict that couldnt be resolved with a roundhouse kick (unless you count moka's "suprise abortion kick" )


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2008)

sigh, this is why most harem mangas are fail, i dont see why its so hard to have a character end up with more than one chick , its been done before (tenchi gxp), that way nobody is pissed off or atleast not as much that their fav wasnt picked, but i agree something is gonna happen, and unfortunately hell end up with moka, who is my least fav of the group


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 8, 2008)

Well..Tsukune could only handle one girl..


But Vampire Highwalker Tsukune could handle them all..


Seriously..I like every girl in this particular manga..unlike other manga where there is at least an annoying one..


This time a harem ending would be perfect..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 8, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> But Vampire Highwalker Tsukune could handle them all..



Now this is where I'm betting all my money ...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2008)

^yea one way or another , he'll eventually have to have a more permanent solution than the bracelet, be it full human, full vampire, or other?


----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2008)

The mangka should grow some balls and let mizore have her way with tsukune. Snow rape/sex is kinky.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 10, 2008)

^lol, you know youd think considering that the majority of harems are written by guys, they would have more endings where the main character ends up with more than one chick, because last time i checked 2 is better than one, and any more than that and its a good time


----------



## spaZ (Aug 10, 2008)

That kid that Mizure made a promise with probably will show maybe. But the chances of Tsukune and her having sex is pretty low. But still the mangaka still added some nice fire to the manga.


----------



## Goom (Aug 10, 2008)

I bet that snow monster is actually the kid that stood Mizore stood up.


----------



## Drew8898 (Aug 10, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> I bet that snow monster is actually the kid that stood Mizore stood up.



agreed.  It's showing up because it remembers Mizore wanting to meet together again around this time.  He's probably got two personalities, one human and one monster, that don't share thoughts, so he won't listen to reason until (as someone said) Tsukune trips and rips off the Rossario and a "Know your place!" is heard.

Thing is, even if this isn't the case, something along these lines is bound to happen eventually.  Harem mangas usually end up with the guy with only one girl and the other girls either letting go, losing interest, supporting the two, or finding someone else.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

no way in hell, he was clearly a human, and barring vampiric transformations this manga hasnt shown anything indicating a human can become a monster, plus that would offical warrant this manga the lame + cliche award
-what next tsukene has a twin who kurmi falls for , and teh little witch finds a fellow dyke to hang out with, maybe rubi there both witches


----------



## mythfate (Sep 7, 2008)

A link to RAW of Chapter 11 of Season II , courtesy of xzxbassxzx from helz0ne is up:

 [Gene@Tss][08-09]CLAYMORE-クレイモア-Scene-083-「再会の目途」[JP].zip


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ch 11
*Spoiler*: __ 



Aw man, where are Mizore's striped panties?  I dig the breast grab though 

I guess that one lady may be the queen snow woman?  She must be the one that mandates that young snow women get sexed up.  That may be how they change the rule.  Either have Moka show her her place or just talk her out of it.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 8, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah quite some fanservice.
Your likely right else I'm not sure how they'd deal with it without getting outside Shounen area


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

How long does it usually take from when the raw is released until we get the scan?


----------



## Akatora (Sep 8, 2008)

Hard to say, sometimes it's been a single day other times around a week and some times a month.

Most likely we should see a release within a Week.


----------



## Tasmima (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh I love this thing! It's so cute!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 10, 2008)

new chapter is out...


*Spoiler*: __ 



RRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Prophecies are mentioned.  Snow girls are sexed up.  Places will soon be known.  Fun had by all.


----------



## Tomoya (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizore...


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoa... I had actually given up on this manga because the first few chapters were repetitive as hell.  I didn't even know that there seemed to be a major story arc as I had not read the last few chapters.  Needless to say, with this chapter I'm a little interested again.  Hopefully, R+V can keep it up.


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone better punch that douchebag out, not just for the groping her, but mostly for trying to get rid of Mizores lollipop!!! 

But yeah, I bet that the dude is actually the priests son and shes just trying to hook him up with Mizore so that he can rule the snow people.




Ive never felt more dissapointed that this is a monthly manga then I do right now......... I want that dude to get put in his place NAO!!!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Pretty much is one of the most intense chapters in a long time.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 10, 2008)

I started getting into this manga after watching the series. 

I'm lucky that I was able to catch up with chap 11 of the "season 2" of the manga and I'm rather pissed that I have to wait for another month before the next chapter is released. I would've been cool if the a chapter will be released every two weeks, but every month is just too much. 

Thoughts on chap 11 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Frankly, I never thought that Mizore has a rockin' bod. Although, I'm really at the edge of my seat right now coz I wonder if the gang will arrive on time to stop that guy and the priestess.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Theres lots of mangas out there that are monthly. Every month is never to much.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah. I just got so used to weekly releases that a monthly release feels like torture to me as of the moment. Let's just say that when it comes to manga that I'm hooked with, my patience just runs thin.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 10, 2008)

THAT friend!!!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 





Mizore..


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 10, 2008)

You're not the only one on edge here. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Say, I know this'll sound far fetched but if the guy isn't the son of a priestess, he could be an incubus. With the way he's having his way with Mizore with ease, he could be one. Anyway, tis just a guess.


----------



## 8ghosts (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think she will get raped or her character will end. Tsukune will not want damaged goods and she'll be emo for the rest of the manga. 

Tsukune is gay though. 

I think Mizore placed herself as top 2 behind the vampire girl and will keep that rank unless she gets raped. 

fucking douchebag mad


----------



## Glued (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 You know, as a Bangladeshi, my grandparents had an arranged marriage. When my grandfather died my grandmother nearly cried to the point of blindness. To say that there is no love or romance in societies that practice arranged marriage, well I kind of feel insulted. Hell I myself might have an arranged marriage.

Anyways the chapter was intense and I feel real awful for Mizore. Dammit, that guy is a complete ass. Mizore should cut him up like chedder


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

Tsukune is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), 100% proven.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, I hadn't even realized chapter 10 was out and now 11 

And I felt so sorry for Mizore near the end of ch.11


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> And I felt so sorry for Mizore near the end of ch.11


Huh? That was the best part of the chapter, finally someone in this manga iz getting sum


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 10, 2008)

poor mizore-chan! 


she should ice that muthafuka!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 11, 2008)

how can he be the priestess son, she said he was human, well from the human world - and he made several ref himself that in the least case he is not a snow person
-tsukene fails for all time, a half naked girl on top of him and , ugh
-and i hope that guy gets his head ripped off, or worse


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 18, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> I bet that snow monster is actually the kid that stood Mizore stood up.


 
Yeah, i thought so too. I'm getting a R+V set soon. I cried at chapter 11. Poor Mizore-chan.


----------



## Centeolt (Sep 25, 2008)

Funny how the second seson is more "sex" based. The first was more "fan services". Now to the point....I always liked Mizure but now it's intense. I got the fingers crossed to what could happen to her and Tsukune. But I have a feeling that her first crush will show up somehow.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, the "raw" for chapter 12 is out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just making sure, this is raw stuff.  Enter at your own risk.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Alright, so the "raw" is pretty terrible: not actual scans but pictures taken with a handy cam.

I had a big long rant going because of this particular picture:


*Spoiler*: __ 







But then I cooled my jets and kept on reading and see that it looks like Tsukune goes partial (or at least breaks a link I think, it's hard to tell) ghoul (but still doesn't seem to beat the bad guys, it looks like he'll do that by tripping next chapter).

*Edit:* This is what I had going in a rage before I decided I was being a little silly.  These ramblings can, or rather should, be ignored:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Now let's try and break down what we're seeing in this picture:


*Spoiler*: __ 








That's Kokoa, Moka, and Ruby, holding semi-automatics.  Or automatics.  I don't know, I'm not a gun aficionado.

What the hell is going on?

I mean, I will admit, I have been one to complain a little bit recently.  The whole Tsukune saves the day by tripping and ripping off the Rosario and allowing Moka to do all the work was getting a bit old.

But guns?

Later, we even see Tsurara cocking a pistol.

Am I reading R+V or Black Lagoon here?  Both are very good (actually, Black Lagoon is unbelievable awesome ), but mixing them together?

Do.  Not.  Want.











Also, for those interested in buying the volumes, I just got back from the book store with Volume 3 in hand.  $7.99.


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 3, 2008)

Centeolt said:


> Funny how the second seson is more "sex" based. The first was more "fan services". Now to the point....I always liked Mizure but now it's intense. I got the fingers crossed to what could happen to her and Tsukune. But I have a feeling that her first crush will show up somehow.



While I haven't read the spoiler that's been posted, rest assured a main character isn't going to get raped in a Shounen manga, particularly the minor love-interested of the _main_ main character.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure where you are getting the Tsukune Part.  

But it was explained last Chapter that those are Snowball Guns.   I think they are more like shotguns than machine guns.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 4, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Not sure where you are getting the Tsukune Part.
> 
> But it was explained last Chapter that those are Snowball Guns.   I think they are more like shotguns than machine guns.



Yeah I know, like I said, it was just me nerd raging.

*Edit: * A much better raw can now be found here.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 7, 2008)

Chapter 12 is out: click.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it wasn't so bad I guess.  It was pretty funny that Tsukune had to do that in drag.

And the kiss between Mizore and Kurumu.  Kurumu totally used some of her special tongue techniques on Mizore.  

*Third edit:* Holy crap, is that another of the vampire sisters!? Karua huh?  Looks like she is against the group and for this mysterious organization... ?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 7, 2008)

I  'd at first...

but then I  'd...


----------



## Akatora (Oct 7, 2008)

pretty good chapter imo, looking forward to see what there sis looks like, not to forget how she fight.(Perhaps she's like all hand fighter or all vamp powers type since Moka is all kicks and Karu(sp?) is all weapon)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 7, 2008)

Tsukune is a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! 


great chapter!!


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 7, 2008)

So she didn't get any cock? No wonder she's depressed and shit.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm glad she wasn't dirtied!! 

and lol, nee-san! 

they are in biiiiig trouble!


----------



## 8ghosts (Oct 7, 2008)

kururu must have been a ho in her middle school days


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, for a second there I thought that Mizore was completely violated. Turns out she was just kinda molested...still pretty low but it could have been much worse. And the use of guns once again seems outta place, but a bit comedic xDD

And what an ending...can't wait to see another one of Moka's sisters.


----------



## bravin_time (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, this was a good chapter. I raged, I laughed and I cried (not really though... too manly for that).

Although Im kinda annoyed at the way it was worded. Mizore made it sound liked they went all the way when it was only second base, I was pissed at the manga for a couple of pages (I know that was the whole point but still......  )


Oh wells, thinks to look forward to after this chapter:
 - A new sister, and she seems to be in chuck norris mode 24/7 
 - Mizore looking for comfort with Tsukune (we all now he'll sis out, but still..... )
 - The possibility of Mizore's mum coming to lay down the law
 - A higher chance of a harem ending occuring, now that we know how well Kurumu and Mizore can get along


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wow, for a second there I thought that Mizore was completely violated. Turns out she was just kinda molested...still pretty low but it could have been much worse. And the use of guns once again seems outta place, but a bit comedic xDD
> 
> And what an ending...can't wait to see another one of Moka's sisters.



thats basically what i thought, thank God shes just over dramatic and it was only a kiss
the sister thing is interesting i wonder if shes a bad guy, because it looks like shes working with the snow prietess or that shady guy

hoho, but now the question becomes when this ordeal is over, what happens between tsukene and mizore, she still has the snow lady time limit


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 7, 2008)

Good thing Mizure is Female, else she would've fell under the Succubus's spell.  


But I'm not sure if you all noticed, but seems Tsukune's out of links on his Rosario.  So if he transforms to fight the older sister, it could mean Tsukune could go ghoul again.  

However, I wouldn't be surprised if the Snow Maidens have some sort of way to bring him back.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 8, 2008)

When Mizore said she was violated, I thought that guy was able to score a homerun, but I'm glad that she was just being dramatic. 

It looks like Tsukune will turn into a ghoul again with Karua in the scene.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2008)

i just feel at some point a. tsukene will be able to control himself in his ghoul mode or b. something else will be revealed about him, perhaps surpasses his ghoul state - i mean i still find it werid that he just happened to stumble into the academy


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 8, 2008)

So we get a lesbian ending for Mizore and Kururu? That just leaves the little loli that likes both Moka and Tsukune. Three-way, whoo!

It could be a 5-way though, if Kururu and Mizore start making out with Moka, too. Hell, this could be like a 14-way, what with all the other females in this story that like him.

IRT to KUM (Wahaha, that's your new nickname):

This obviously has truth behind it, we've known "something" about him is special or else he wouldn't be there, and the creepily awesome bus driver wouldn't treat him the way he does. Whether he is a Vampire or something, I have no idea. They're running out of mythical beasts, pretty much the only thing left is a dragon, and I doubt that very much.

I think that he's actually a vampire, and Moka's blood is only activating it somehow. The bracelet will be removed at some point, I can't imagine him needing it forever.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 8, 2008)

lol, 14 way 

I'm jealous of that Tsukune


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2008)

this is how i predict the dialogue after the snow thing is resolved
tsukene: mizore im sorry for being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that sauske character from naruto
mizore: its not to late to make me a women
all the girls: now hold on a sec, (then to themselves) well if you cant beat em join em
then R Kelly's Bump and Grind starts playing and it starts gettin 18 and up 

lets see by count there is 
moka
kurumi
mizore
little witch
rubi
moka's little sister
cousin
~7 for right now

i see tsukene being something else, and cmon, if they use stuff like dopplegangers which are relatively obscure, then there are still plenty of mythical entities left
- i guess i could see him being something like a higher level demon (ie hellspawn, not an earthbound demon), who knows


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 8, 2008)

bravin_time said:


> - A higher chance of a harem ending occuring, now that we know how well Kurumu and Mizore can get along


 
I was surprised Kurumu_ kept_ kissing...she wouldn't stop.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Another day, another infestation_ 





PURGE THE DEMONS!


----------



## Ral (Oct 8, 2008)

I started to read this series after i saw it in one of my Shonen Jump issues. Kurumu is probable the weirdest anime girl ever.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 8, 2008)

Ral said:


> I started to read this series after i saw it in one of my Shonen Jump issues. Kurumu is probable the weirdest anime girl ever.



She's a Succubus after all and those she-demons are experts in the art of Turn-ons


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 11, 2008)

it is working out pretty good , all the girls like tsukene (except maybe cocoa) and two of the are potentially bi


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 2, 2008)

Mind posting a link for the Raw? Karua's emergence in the story got me interested.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 2, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> Mind posting a link for the Raw? Karua's emergence in the story got me interested.



Sorry, forgot it.

option 1 or


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 2, 2008)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Sorry, forgot it.
> 
> option 1 or



Thanks man. It's cool.


----------



## Drew8898 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just read the translation for chapter 13.  I believe this is turning into the serious plot arc we've all been waiting for, and none too soon.

So there's one vampire sister left.  I wonder what she'll be like.

Karua, though, she had me fooled.  When she tripped at the start and acted all chummy with her sisters, I thought things were looking up.  But I was quickly set straight.  Though, I should have known something was up since nothing ever goes according to plan.

The way she fights is interesting.  A bit over the top, but interesting.  I like her character, but she doesn't physically look like Moka's sister like Kokoa does.  She must get a lot of sun working for that organization.

Great chapter overall.  Things are starting to get epic.  I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 9, 2008)

Fairy Tail!?  Damn you Luxus!  First the guild and now R+V!?  What next!?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2008)

Fairy Tail? Now, why does that sound familiar? 

In any case, I wonder how Inner Moka will fare against her older sister?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 9, 2008)

I honestly think Inner Moka is up for her first serious fight since fighting Ghoul Tsukune.   Mostly because of Cocoa being scared of Kahlua.



Drew8898 said:


> Just read the translation for chapter 13.  I believe this is turning into the serious plot arc we've all been waiting for, and none too soon.



I agree, things really heating up.

And if anyone also noticed that Tsukune's Rosarios is starting to malfunction.   We should soon be going into the return of Ghoul Tsukune.



Drew8898 said:


> So there's one vampire sister left.  I wonder what she'll be like.



Bet her name is going to be Latte.  

Seriously, I got the feeling the eldest sister is going to be the leader behind Fairy Tale, or perhaps the second-in-command with their father being the leader.



Drew8898 said:


> Karua, though, she had me fooled.  When she tripped at the start and acted all chummy with her sisters, I thought things were looking up.  But I was quickly set straight.  Though, I should have known something was up since nothing ever goes according to plan.
> 
> The way she fights is interesting.  A bit over the top, but interesting.  I like her character, but she doesn't physically look like Moka's sister like Kokoa does.  She must get a lot of sun working for that organization.
> 
> Great chapter overall.  Things are starting to get epic.  I hope it stays that way.



Yeah, my first thought was, "She's black?  Or is she seriously tanned?"  

Also, looking at her last name it explains things a little, shes another half-sister.   So looks like all the sisters are really half-sisters.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 9, 2008)

I can definitely smell an epic arc for us readers. This is a great chapter to kick off a serious arc.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 9, 2008)

R + V is clearly best when there's a connection between the chapters instead of random 1 chapter stand alone stories(especially now that the anime is overflowinf with that -_- )

I'm kinda curious about the Frost Spirit, Is it simply making an alliance to survive or is something deeper behind or it could had been inserted later on and telling a lie(though i think 1 is strongly indicated)

Karua is interesting, didn't look at all like what i imagined from last months chapter(imagined an older looking Inner Moka, likely we all did)
Her personality about being very kind but only on the surface and going berserk while crying...

Inner Moka I could actually see losing this one, but winning by teaming up with Demi Ghoul mode Tsukune


----------



## Tomoya (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder if "Know your place" applies here...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 12, 2008)

That was such a good chapter... specially the ownage... it's always the best part ...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 12, 2008)

New chapter was so-so, Moka's sis was pretty hot though.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 4, 2008)

was a decent chapter, only bad thing is the 1 month till the next. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Also that this arc has ended but we got the reappearance of an old fella so helps the plot


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 6, 2008)

[1] Are we actually going to get a serious arc? This one was something, but it was still meh. Hopefully we'll _actually_ have a story... finally.

I don't remember who Rika or whatever his name is, who was that?

Also, there's no way those people are from Fairy Tail. There's _no way_  Natsu would stand for mythical-creature genocide!

(Yes, I know that Fairy tail and "Fairy tale" are two different things, so shush)


----------



## Akatora (Dec 6, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> Link removed Are we actually going to get a serious arc? This one was something, but it was still meh. Hopefully we'll _actually_ have a story... finally.
> 
> I don't remember who Rika or whatever his name is, who was that?
> 
> ...




Do you mean Kira?
if so he was the sub leader of the Hybrid group lead by the guy with Glasses

Agree with you that it's kinda sad we don't get longer more serious arcs.


----------



## Drew8898 (Dec 6, 2008)

And the arc is over all too soon.  

It feels like we'll get a somewhat short comedy arc before being abruptly thrust back into the fairy tale business again.  I'd like to have back to back serious arcs, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2008)

New chapter is made of teh epicz.


----------



## Glued (Dec 6, 2008)

New chapter was good. I kind of feel sorry for Moka's sister.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, you have to feel sympathy being forced to kill your own family.   But she'll be back.

But boy that ending was a real surprise, Kiria's back.   And that we got another hint about Tsukune's destiny, this time it being connected with Moka.  (Like we didn't know already.  )

Something tells me that the saving the world will be involved with the Youkai's Shield.   Which means things should be picking up action-wise in like 7 chapters from now.   In the mean time it's back to more fanservice.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2008)

Next anime episode is back on canon with Ririsu Mirror.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2008)

Didn't they already use that moment with Yukari getting older?  

Gawd, why couldn't Gonzo kept with the manga?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 6, 2008)

No....Ririsu mirror is set before the school closes. Yukari growing up was set in Season 2 of the manga.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Didn't they already use that moment with Yukari getting older?
> 
> Gawd, why couldn't Gonzo kept with the manga?




yea , I really would have liked to see tsukune beating the pulp out of people in ghoul mode. the anime just sucks IMO


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> No....Ririsu mirror is set before the school closes. Yukari growing up was set in Season 2 of the manga.



I was thinking about the Horehore Jar in Part 1 Chapter 1.  

Well guess that means they are going to tie with what Kyouko said after the visit in droping by Youkai Academy.  Boy they going all over the manga.

Though I wonder if Ishigami is going to have a role as the villianess?



Oboro said:


> yea , I really would have liked to see tsukune beating the pulp out of people in ghoul mode. the anime just sucks IMO



Yeah I know, it's ratings would've been a ton better if they focused on the story and the action and not the fanservice. Hell, if they kept true to the manga, they could've easily had a third and fourth season.

Instead, they murdered the anime.   If I was the mangka, I'd be pissed.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn... it's going to get only worse right?... ..

...

cool ...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2008)

why is moka, the only one of the vampire sister, with this apparent spilt personailty? And wait a min. i thought that guy was human, how the hell did he take that blow to his arm like that?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 6, 2008)

Because hes not human...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah I know, it's ratings would've been a ton better if they focused on the story and the action and not the fanservice. Hell, if they kept true to the manga, they could've easily had a third and fourth season.
> 
> Instead, they murdered the anime.   If I was the mangka, I'd be pissed.




If I was the mangka I would have never allowed a second season from that anime company(gonzo right?). Id take my chances and hope some other anime company pickes it up. and I agree with you , they could have had a huge hit had they stayed true to the manga. its a shame really.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Because hes not human...




i thought it was stated that he was human, didnt they something like he runs a company from the human etc.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 7, 2008)

Oboro said:


> If I was the mangka I would have never allowed a second season from that anime company(gonzo right?). Id take my chances and hope some other anime company pickes it up. and I agree with you , they could have had a huge hit had they stayed true to the manga. its a shame really.



Mangaka can't do anything. All he can watch that shit which giving Gonzo. Well some episode are really good/awesome but mostly bad. If it just followed manga plot... It would be one of the best animes to me. I really like manga so much. Hope in future some anime studio will remake it. Like "Kanon" was remade by KyotoAnimation(which is really awesome studio). But it's won't happen... 


New chapter is pure win 

I wonder, what will happen in next arc(fanservice ) .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

^yea thats kinda of a shame the difference in freedom that writers/novelists get with their work and those that mangka/manwha get

i mean novelist have complete control over who can adapt their work, while i guess if your super influential like takahashi/toryima/or one of the shounen trilogy you have some say, but its not always the case


----------



## Immortal Flame (Dec 7, 2008)

Oboro said:


> yea , I really would have liked to see tsukune beating the pulp out of people in ghoul mode. the anime just sucks IMO



So far the second season feels like a big filler season. Only a few episodes were adapted from the manga. I'd be pissed if Gonzo would show Tsukune going on ghoul mode at the last two eps. 

I also think that Gonzo needs to pull its head out of its ass and stay more faithful to the source material instead of relying on too much fan service.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like that might be the case with Tsukune.  

As for Gonzo, they were forced to cut back to 4 Anime per season.   Which means that they won't be putting out as much fanservice as much as they use to.  Instead they have to put out good and popular anime or go out of business.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^yea thats kinda of a shame the difference in freedom that writers/novelists get with their work and those that mangka/manwha get
> 
> i mean novelist have complete control over who can adapt their work, while i guess if your super influential like takahashi/toryima/or one of the shounen trilogy you have some say, but its not always the case



You're right, normally mangaka's have to go through their parent company (like Kishimoto, Oda, and Kubo have to go through Shueshia).   Which it's the company that dictates the anime because of the Mangaka's contract (which is the real factor in turning good manga into fillerific anime).

But there is one other category you didn't think of:   Storytellers who paid for the Anime out of their pocket.

Like Ken Akamatsu paid for the new Negima OVA's out of his own pocket, and thus able to dictate the terms of the anime the way he wanted it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 8, 2008)

^i think akamatsu should stick to letting others handle the anime

but can a dissastified mangaka block anything, i know there are several animes that the mangaka have said they didnt like but couldnt do anything to block it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 8, 2008)

me likes teh new chapter


----------



## Immortal Flame (Dec 8, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Looks like that might be the case with Tsukune.



I recall the last ep of the first season. He was supposed to turn into a vampire temporarily, but it wasn't shown. If Gonzo pulls it off that way, then a 3rd Season might be in the works.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2008)

It was shown, but it happened very fast.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^i think akamatsu should stick to letting others handle the anime
> 
> but can a dissastified mangaka block anything, i know there are several animes that the mangaka have said they didnt like but couldnt do anything to block it



Bah, of all the anime, Akamatsu's Ala Alba OVAs were more canon than the first anime.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 9, 2008)

^the only reason you could call the ova cannon is because theres no plot , its just negi in and the girls, it doesnt effect anything one way or the other. I dont see what the complaint is with the first season, i dont see anything non cannon about, and i think its closer to his manga than negi !?.

I look forward to the introduction of moka's last sister, i hope she is not as lame as this lasst one though. O, im honor bound to kill , but i will cry for , pwssh, she is a grade a BS character.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 9, 2008)

Well it was meant for the manga readers, not the anime-only fans.  

AS for Moka's sister, I wouldn't be surprised she ends up being second-in-command of Fairy Tale and Moka's Father being the Big Boss.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 9, 2008)

i did read the manga, the manga is great; but the second series is less mangalike than the first, at least in art style, the second anime has a werid style, while the first anime looks like the manga, oh well.

I do hope we get to see Moka's dad, i hope he's one of the those cool chill vamps, and not one of those hard ass ones.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay! New chapter!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 4, 2009)

Chapter 15's really interesting, it had a old school (Original Nintendo) Castlevania in it.  

But this chapter is mostly Ruby-centric, and has to do with his Rosario.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see Moka and Tsukune duke it out next chapter.... Ruby kinda ruined it though...


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmmm...awaiting translation. The Guidebook Omake was a nice mini chapter in the meantime.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 6, 2009)

I liked this chapter but somewhat it made me feel like I was reading a hentai doujin. What with Ruby enjoying the pain so often.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2009)

Because she's Masochist.  


BTW, Cocoa got another nosebleed.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 7, 2009)

But am I the only one who took Ruby's willingness to take whatever orders Tsukune gives her, the wrong way?


----------



## Drew8898 (Jan 7, 2009)

Not sure I liked this chapter.  The first half was either very poorly written or very poorly translated.  Probably a mix of both.

Never really expected R+V to have a training arc, but here it is.  Seems like they want to make Fairy Tale a big deal if they need to buff up the main characters.  Hopefully the fight scenes with FT will be epic in the future because of it.

Ruby... you are TRYING to inspire hentai doujinshi, aren't you?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahahaha! Ruby behaving like an S & M Broad made my day.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jan 7, 2009)

This author would make millions (in U.S. currency) if he did porn. I'm serious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, how unnecessarily complicated 

But I grasped the reasoning for the chain, the whip and the connection to Ruby. I still have my suspicions of S&M play but for the plot sake I'll except Ruby's explanation


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 7, 2009)

This was one of the best chapters so far, Tsukune being GAR and all  oh Ruby.....she likes it hard he :ho

I'm looking forward to next chapter and I didn't really expect the training arc but I guess it's a inevitable one


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2009)

Even though we got train-arced to death with Naruto, I feel it's a nice change of pace for R+V.   Because we are finally seeing some more development with Tsukune, where he's learning to control that power (which we sorta seen coming) and it still obviously has it's risks of him going ghoul if he losing control (which is typical of most Shonen heroes with inner monsters like Naruto and Ichigo).   

And there was a brief mention about his ability, where even the girls now are going "WTF".  Which makes me wonder we should be getting a clue what that could be real soon.


----------



## Glued (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think there was a lot of training in this "Training Arc" it looked more like some other type of behavior, that I shall not mention.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 7, 2009)

ofc, R+V is not not only a shounen but also Romance, Harem, Ecchi & Comedy.
So it's to be expected that "training" will have some deeper meaning


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol Castlevania reference

Ruby, you must really want to be whipped


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 7, 2009)

at first I was like "lol Wind Fish" and then...

WHAT IS A MAN ?...

lol... I wasn't really expecting that... ...


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 7, 2009)

honestly castlevania in my manga say it ain't so   I thought it was a joke at first but then i was like o.o they're serious!?!  but yes Ruby's masochist behavior made me go


----------



## TadloS (Jan 7, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Lol Castlevania reference
> 
> Ruby, you must really want to be whipped



I liked Castlevania idea. 

Ruby is masochist.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 8, 2009)

i really dun get it 


she's gettin *shocked*

why the fuck does it look like she's about to cum!? 

maybe she used her magic to direct the electricity to the vibrator between her legs


----------



## spaZ (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe because thats why type of power it is. Maybe when the power goes directly into someone like it did with Ruby it will end up feeling like pleasure.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 8, 2009)

I think at the end Moka got jealous and wanted to be pleased with his monstrous "powers" more than Ruby


----------



## Teleq (Jan 8, 2009)

I just caught up with this, it's pretty awesome. Given the length of the chapters I assume it's monthly? When does each chapter usually come out?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 25, 2009)

bsktbll28082 said:


> yeah they really do offer a lot of pages in each chapter; i really like that.
> 
> this is a really good manga/*anime*.




 for the bold.


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 25, 2009)

The anime got nothing to do with the real thing. It's all messed up and mostly just for fan-services.


----------



## Sage Chakra (Jan 25, 2009)

Centeolt said:


> The anime got nothing to do with the real thing. It's all messed up and mostly just for fan-services.



yep i was so mad how the anime turned out


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep, Capu 2 was nothing but panty shots.  

It would've been a totally different anime if they kept the Tsukune Vampire/Ghoul plot.   I bet people would've went  at the Moka / Ghoul fight.


----------



## TadloS (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yep, Capu 2 was nothing but panty shots.



I think this will continue even in season 3rd, unless some other studio remake.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 3, 2009)

The raw for anyone that wants to look early:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Databook 3: Jutsu - Katsuyu

Moka is dripping with sex this chapter.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 3, 2009)

and it looks like an entertaining chapter


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it me, or did they do it!?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL, Inner Moka did some creative use with the whip.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 3, 2009)

all your wemonz are belong to tsukune


latest chap was good aswell


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 4, 2009)

Tsukune is one lucky bastard.  

If Capu2 was as good as the manga. At least season 1 was somehow faithful to the manga.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hohoho, was she in vampire mode when the did it or was it normal moka?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 4, 2009)

Seems like she was in vampire mode all the way. Nice chapter.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2009)

how does outer Moka feel?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2009)

I knew there had to be some plot device that allowed OuterMoka to spend time with Tsukine, but it was executed quite well, especially since the little excursion was used as a method of teaching him how to sense Youkai aura.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2009)

^ oh that's what the excursion was about? she wasn't just shopping with him?

and i like how she's now emotionally involved with Tsukune


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ oh that's what the excursion was about? she wasn't just shopping with him?
> 
> and i like how she's now emotionally involved with Tsukune



Let's just say it was a little of both


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2009)

that's what i like to hear  

do you think they really did it?


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Feb 4, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> that's what i like to hear
> 
> do you think they really did it?




Nah     Tsukune's   vampiric enhanced hormones   are acting up  giving him weird dreams.....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!    

I THOUGHT THEY REALLY DID IT!


----------



## The Big G (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner Moka is such a tease, but a good instructor


----------



## Godot (Feb 4, 2009)

It may have been 'training', but it is quite obvious what Inner Moka's feelings are.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 4, 2009)

That was probably my favorite chapter. And inner-Moka just won 50 points. I've always liked her personality, but it had always been only as a fighting machine. It's nice to see the rest of her.

Sorry Kurumu, you just lost a cheerleader. I'm now an inner-Moka fanboy. Outer-Moka is still inconsequential, though.


----------



## Teleq (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha, great chapter as usual. Inner Moka is warming up to Tsukune, regardless of her excuses.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 4, 2009)

If I had an instructor like Inner Moka, damn, the so-called lessons will be damn fun.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 5, 2009)

im wondering if at some point inner moka and outer moka kinda merge personality and apperance permanently , some mix of looks and personality, otherwise id like just inner moka; but mizore + and ruby are still my favs


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 5, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> im wondering if at some point inner moka and outer moka kinda merge personality and apperance permanently , some mix of looks and personality, otherwise id like just inner moka; but mizore + and ruby are still my favs



I'm thinking it will pull a "mahoraba". Go read, great manga.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2009)

which one of the two is it- magic or scattered brain girl and the cousin character that likes her, ive read or seen a bit of both


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 6, 2009)

Cousin that likes her. Never watched the anime, but by far the best ending to a manga I've ever read.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2009)

hmmmm ill get around to it eventually

edit: to tempted and i skipped ahead, i guess thats what will prolly happen, but i prefer the ending of tenchi gxp as the best ; btw i was assuming the four kids are theirs and match the different personalities


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 6, 2009)

Nooooooooooo you killed a great story! I don't get how people can just "skip ahead", I don't even do that to stories I know for sure I'll never read.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2009)

eh i thought it had promise once , i watched up to episode 20; and read into the 40s; but then i dont know i just stopped

its no big deal- its not like its something monumental , and besides and can read or watch the same stuff and still be amused by it, so its not like it loses that much effect


----------



## sRyaZzdJ (Feb 9, 2009)

wow this chapter (16) was really entertaining! one of my favorites for part II. &  damn inner moka is hawt.

i think its badass whenever tsukune has his "mode" on. now i think its hinted he might have some special ability. cant wait for the next one..


----------



## TadloS (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi peoples! I colored Rosario + Vampire II chp 15 page 22 Tsukune. 

Link Deviantart


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 9, 2009)

sRyaZzdJ said:


> now i think its hinted he might have some special ability.



Oh really? I just thought, all along, the director and the bus driver threw him into the school for monsters just for the shits and giggles.

The only special ability we've seen so far, though, is that he's been turned into a ghoul and has vampire powers along with it. He isn't even a real vampire right now, which I don't get. It is obvious that Tsukune is some kind of magical being, or else he wouldn't have been dragged into this school, but 2 seasons later we still don't know.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 9, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Oh really? I just thought, all along, the director and the bus driver threw him into the school for monsters just for the shits and giggles.



So far we've seen a lot of those, but the recent chapters really beg the question. For what reason did they really drag him in for? If its for the battle against Fairy Tale, I think that's a given due to the present situation. I wonder if there are other underlying reasons for his involvement with the school.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 10, 2009)

Of course there are.  Tsukune has a gift or a destiny that hasn't been fully explained yet, that revolves around Moka and her Rosario.

And with Tsukune essentially becoming a vampire, Inner Moka doesn't have any issues of not getting together with him.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 10, 2009)

Sefarian said:


> _Maybe_ I just haven't been into anime long enough, or maybe its because I'm currently sleep deprived but I can't think of an anime adaptation that failed as hard to deliver on the source material as Rosario + Vampire. The manga version of this is _many_ times better than the anime that it makes me wonder what the duece were the people making the anime thinking when they put it together? Honestly, the episodes of the anime remind me of doujin's when they're set beside the original manga material.



Here's the thing with turning a manga into an anime, the anime always changes things around. You have to accept that. The Anime was intended to be a romantic comedy while the manga is action/adventure. Now you have to accept the anime what it is and move on. 

If you really wanna read a manga that's about 95%  identical to the manga go read and watch Black Lagoon. the only thing they did was switch a few story acrs around.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 10, 2009)

Sefarian said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but _something_ about Unsealed Moka reminds me of Lucy from Elfen Lied. Anime Lucy mind you... I still have yet to get around to reading the manga. Maybe I missed it, but was there ever a reason given unto _why_ Moka was sealed under the rosary in the first place?



If I remember correctly, she was sealed so that she could blend in with humans when she decided to study in the human world for a while. 



			
				Sefarian said:
			
		

> I think the only thing that's keeping me from really getting truly enthusiastic towards this series is the ecchiness, but maybe thats for the best. I have a feeling that if I sat down and really *read* Rosario + Vampire slowly and in great detail I probably wouldn't like it as much.



The ecchiness has brainwashed me into looking for an ecchi scene or two in every chapter. Either way, I guess its to be expected somehow since the series does have harem elements in it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

agree they are teasing us way to long with the whole what is tsunkene, but i mean it already been 10 + chapters and coca still isnt in love with tsukene - this is the bigger mystery

it is a tough call to make though - on the hand they did throw him into a big pile of shit, so he cant possibly be normal
but on the other hand his parents look normal and they look like him, he is not adopted
his cousin also kinda looks like him, and even if the parents were playing dumb, she definitely didnt know anything

my best guess then would be either the cousin is also part monster and just doesnt know it or be tsukene is only half , because only one of his parents is a monster; meaning the cousin wouldnt have to be a monster


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> agree they are teasing us way to long with the whole what is tsunkene, but i mean it already been 10 + chapters and coca still isnt in love with tsukene - this is the bigger mystery
> 
> it is a tough call to make though - on the hand they did throw him into a big pile of shit, so he cant possibly be normal
> but on the other hand his parents look normal and they look like him, he is not adopted
> ...




Perhaps it's somewhat like Yusuke from Yuyu Hakusho, in other words he had a demon ancestor, and the line kept carrying on as normal with the demon genes though they didn't kick in. Eventually the Demon genes kicks in on a host and that host would become a monster


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

^could be , although i always thought that was kind of werid how they put it in that show, basically the demon guy was considered yusuke's dad


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 17, 2009)

I might misunderstand :/


*Spoiler*: __ 





So is Tsukune, as a ghoul, stronger than Moka as a vampire? I have not read volume 6.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 17, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> I might misunderstand :/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He doesn't have any of the weaknesses that normal vampires have,he appears to be stronger than even Moka(when he broke that guy's back in one shot,but he lacks the control and training Moka has so he is weaker at the moment as a berserker because he can't control this enormous power and his human conciousness is overwhelmed by the bloodlust and power.

And ghoul in this manga basically means berserker vampire.

If he could control it however he would become a Highwalker Vampire,elite of the elite!


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 17, 2009)

Is he the only ghoul in the series so far?

And what does Kurumu think of Ghoulkune?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 17, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> Is he the only ghoul in the series so far?
> 
> And what does Kurumu think of Ghoulkune?



Yes,the only  vampire "ghoul" so far.

And Kurumu thinks of him what all the other girls think,including InnerMoka.

That would be "  ".


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 17, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,the only  vampire "ghoul" so far.
> 
> And Kurumu thinks of him what all the other girls think,including InnerMoka.
> 
> That would be "  ".



So in other words she likes it? XD


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 17, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> Is he the only ghoul in the series so far?



  since you asked im not going to spoiler tag it....tsukune is the only ghoul made with vampires blood so far , but there is one other guy named hakuto who has the blood of a diffrent type of demon. pics below in tags

*Spoiler*: __ 















the only thing that was able to stop him was moka and ghoulkune working together


----------



## Akatora (Feb 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^could be , although i always thought that was kind of werid how they put it in that show, basically the demon guy was considered yusuke's dad




Here's what I think he refeer to 

1) He is Yusukes Grand grand grand etc father so a father in a way and seeing as Yusuke lost his father(at least I assume) Raizen is the closest he get to one.

2) It could be seen as he is the father of his demon powers and ancestor, since when the demon genes kicks in He will be closer related to Raizen then his ansestors were



@Oboro 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that guy isn't a Ghoul he's a Hybrid, or you could call both him and Tsukune turned humans as I guess is what you intend to say


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 17, 2009)

Akatora said:


> @Oboro
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Though he may not be a "ghoul" , he still turned into a monster under the same circumstances as tsukune, ala blood injection from a monster. which makes him similer to tsukune. in tsukunes case he was injected with vampire blood ,but in hakutos case he was injected with hybrid monster blood.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 18, 2009)

Keep in mind there is a massive level of monsters in all forms of mythology. We're not talking just Western and European monsters here, we also have south American, Russian, and the most vast, Asian. No doubt there is a monster that isn't carried hereditarily, ie he doesn't have to have "monster parents". Although I honestly can't think of a single one...

I think Tsukune is either:

A) One of a very long line of monsters, but a monster that skips a lot of generations. Japan does this kind of "once every 1,000 years" thing quite a bit.
B) He's the "chosen one". If it is B, I'll have to stop reading Rosario on principle.

Either way though, Tsukune is now one of the most badass manga characters. 
Reasons being, 

-he was never an "idiot" character from the beginning.
-He has one of the best harems around (not the number but the quality, two of which are bisexual, apparently (the Kurumu incident at the end of the snow arc))
-He is really strong
-Looks completely and utterly badass when he's duking it out. The art is infinitely better now than when the manga started.


----------



## Sefarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Honestly, what I'd like to see is his reaction to the vampire blood isn't caused by him being a monster or having inherit monster genes, rather his human genes are responsible, and that there are more like him out there. Like, say one in every ten humans that can accept monster blood turn into what Tsukune is becoming, and the level they can reach is dependant on what kind of monster donates the blood. What happened with Hakuto could very well lead into something like this.

With that in mind... I _really_ hope that the power ranges and shit stay grounded and we don't run into level escalation. This whole training arc makes me worry about that possibility.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 18, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Keep in mind there is a massive level of monsters in all forms of mythology. We're not talking just Western and European monsters here, we also have south American, Russian, and the most vast, Asian. No doubt there is a monster that isn't carried hereditarily, ie he doesn't have to have "monster parents". Although I honestly can't think of a single one...
> 
> I think Tsukune is either:
> 
> ...



Completly agree with all your points about Tsukune being badass.

This is the page that made me go "OH SHI- !  "


His harem is awesome and his potential for character development is high..

Heck,I just wanna see what happens when the lock will come off for good..


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 18, 2009)

Easy, Tsukune is going to be as he is now - a Human / Vampire.   That's what this training is about, him controlling the Vampire Blood, and not losing control and becoming a ghoul again.

However, I wouldn't rule out that the Ghoul is gone for good.  Like we see with manga heroes that have super powers, eventually the "dark side" comes back and asserts itself when the chips are down.   So the next major fight and Tsukune gets his ass kicked, I wouldn't be surprised if the Ghoul reappears and Moka having to calm him once again.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it a norm in folklore that a human turns into a ghoul when he/she is bitten by a vampire, or was that only really in Hellsing to later be borrowed by this series (possibly)?


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 18, 2009)

Of course every monster story is different depending on who or what is tellnig it, but the general children's book version of the vampire works like this: A pure-blood vampire bites other people and turns them into a vampire. Sometimes these vampires are as strong as a pure-blood, though more commonly these days they are "lesser vampires". Either way, I've never once heard them called ghouls before. ghouls are entirely different creatures unrelated to vampires.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 19, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> Is it a norm in folklore that a human turns into a ghoul when he/she is bitten by a vampire, or was that only really in Hellsing to later be borrowed by this series (possibly)?



Well like CD said, it's the norm in lore if you get bit by a Vampire, you become a Vampire.   Bit by a Werewolf, you become a Werewolf.

Ghouls however are from Arabian lore, which are essentially evil, shape-shifting spirits (Jinn - aka Genies). It's not until the early 20th Century when Ghoul's became synominous with a type of flesh-eating zombie.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 19, 2009)

i just started reading this series a few hours ago. i just read the first 15 chapters & i fuckin love this series  !!


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 19, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> i just started reading this series a few hours ago. i just read the first 15 chapters & i fuckin love this series  !!



Wait until the hardcore lezbo scenes. Let's just say MOKA SWINGS BOTH WAYS. And to top it all off, she seems to prefer little loli witches.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 19, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Wait until the hardcore lezbo scenes. Let's just say MOKA SWINGS BOTH WAYS. And to top it all off, she seems to prefer little loli witches.



Wait...WHAT?! 

Does she do shit with Kurumu? XD


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok wait a minute there. You guys seem to forget that at the beginning...Tsukune was a *helpless normal human*...always being getting beat up and wounded. At first, I really thought that the manga was a girls heroes type like *SailorMoon...* looking how his girls always came to the rescue.

Then there's this other part where inner Moka was explaining to Tsukune that since he's a human..he cannot withstand too much of her vampire blood...or he'll break apart...hence the reason for the Holy lock. 

Later after...the Headmaster was planning to make Tsukune a permanent Youkai. Remember when he was sending some vilains to train Tsukune. Each time the Holy lock was changing. Now Tsukune lost most of his human kind...but still consider himself a human. Hokuto did say that he WAS a human. 

So what I'm trying to say, is that his parents got nothing to do with his changes. It's the vampire blood in him. At the beginning, he was just a pathetic comical human always getting in trouble.


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 19, 2009)

So then, do you think he's just an experiment by the headmaster? Did Tsukune get picked simply because he seemed a good candidate? I don't see how that could be true, though. A good candidate would be a homeless guy without family or friends.


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think he got picked for an experiment... I think the headmaster saw some potentials in Tsukune after his first real battles as a Vampire, and as a ghoul. Now he want to train Tsukune to be strong enough to protect the school against those that try to break the fundamentals rules..and that new set of enemies that Moka's big sister is in.

By the way something that always bothered me...there's supposed to be 3 headmasters. We know one.... i believe the bus driver is the second one.... both him and the actual headmaster look too much alike. But who's the third?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 19, 2009)

I still suspect that Tsukune's father is the Third Lord (along with the Bus Driver and the Headmaster).


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 19, 2009)

The third is dead, that's why they have Tsukune. All headmasters have to be human, so they're grooming a new one.

I think I've just solved this manga. I'm awesome.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Centeolt, you know where i can get that sig-pic of your in a bigger size?


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 19, 2009)

I want to hear about the lesbianism 

I'm on volume 5 and Havent seen anything but chest fondling XD


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 19, 2009)

Somewhere in the second season Tsukune walks in on the two of them doing the nasty. Tsukune gets dragged into it a chapter or two later.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 19, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Somewhere in the second season Tsukune walks in on the two of them doing the nasty. Tsukune gets dragged into it a chapter or two later.



Do you have screenshots or anything? 

(reps for manga scans of this)


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 20, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Somewhere in the second season Tsukune walks in on the two of them doing the nasty. Tsukune gets dragged into it a chapter or two later.


 
Are you talking of the numbers of times Kurumi and the little witch (I'm always forgetting her name) were fighting by touching each others parts... and that wet kiss between Kurumi and Mizore?

Or am I missing something? Because I can't possibly forget a yuri scene.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 20, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Wait until the hardcore lezbo scenes. Let's just say MOKA SWINGS BOTH WAYS. And to top it all off, she seems to prefer little loli witches.



I feel like I have to re-reread the series so I can refresh myself about those scenes.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 22, 2009)

I dont remember and "yuri" besides when Kurumu and witch-girl were grabbing bewbs :/


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 22, 2009)

I think he was reading a doujin  i highly doubt most people would forget a yuri scene


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 22, 2009)

TigerTwista said:


> I think he was reading a doujin  i highly doubt most people would forget a yuri scene



Yeah, there is no way I would forget about Moka on Kurumu


----------



## CoonDawg (Feb 22, 2009)

Of course there's not. How many of you actually thought there was a lesbian sex scene in a shounen manga, much-less a threesome? I mean, seriously?


----------



## Godot (Feb 22, 2009)

This is serialized in Shounen jump? Kids/Teenagers today are such perverts


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 22, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Of course there's not. How many of you actually thought there was a lesbian sex scene in a shounen manga, much-less a threesome? I mean, seriously?



You made me sad


----------



## Centeolt (Feb 23, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Of course there's not. How many of you actually thought there was a lesbian sex scene in a shounen manga, much-less a threesome? I mean, seriously?


 
lol! that's what I thought. If there was one ..I would had remembered it easily.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, Shonen manga's do come _close_ to them one way or another.


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 23, 2009)

So will volume 6 go into Ghoulkune?


----------



## Higawa (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone know when the next chapter will come?


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 1, 2009)

When does Ghoulkune appear in the manga a second time? I don't mean temporary vampire mode, but the mindless flesh-hungering killing machine.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 1, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> When does Ghoulkune appear in the manga a second time? I don't mean temporary vampire mode, but the mindless flesh-hungering killing machine.



I remember him losing himself slowly against that doppelganger Moka to block her kick(and before that my all time favorite moment when he elbows Ruby and what she does after.  ), but I don't think he's gone full ghoul since he fought the Right Hand of Doom guy...

I also want to think he went ghoul against the Light Yagami/Sosuke Aizen clone, but I think he just got close then too...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 1, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> When does Ghoulkune appear in the manga a second time? I don't mean temporary vampire mode, but the mindless flesh-hungering killing machine.



he doesn't really appear again. when he was fighting hakuto ,he seemed like he was about to, but moka told him to stop. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he gained controll of his ghoul power recently and doesn't need to break the links on his holy lock to release demonic power anymore.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 1, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> You made me sad




Me also, I wanted a Mizore*Kumuru


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oboro said:


> he doesn't really appear again. when he was fighting hakuto ,he seemed like he was about to, but moka told him to stop.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



But does he ever take on the appearance of a ghoul anymore, such as the black coloring spreading from his neck to his face?


----------



## Centeolt (Mar 1, 2009)

No. He just enter part Ghoul. He still have most of his mind when that happen. If he was full Ghoul.. He would go berseck on everyone and I doubt the doppelganger's little trick, such as showing Kurumi's big tits, would work on Tsukune.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 1, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> But does he ever take on the appearance of a ghoul anymore, such as the black coloring spreading from his neck to his face?


 

yea they showed up again against hakuto , but moka stopped him from going beserk. you should actually just continue reading , youll get there eventually.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 2, 2009)

ok, so i just finished reading the current 56 released chapters, i must say this manga is quite interesting, i watched the anime first, i never expected the anime to deter from the manga so much..

gief moar Inner moka please :WOW

P.S, Fancy meeting you here Tyr 
Who would've guessed


----------



## TadloS (Mar 3, 2009)

Rosario to Vampire II 17 CAM RAW

Well, quality is really very bad. And it seems chapter 17 is only 21 pages.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 3, 2009)

nadini said:


> gief moar Inner moka please :WOW
> 
> P.S, Fancy meeting you here Tyr
> Who would've guessed



Don't tell everyone, they might flock here.  

And expect more Inner Moka, now that she knows about that whip.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 3, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Rosario to Vampire II 17 CAM RAW
> 
> Well, quality is really very bad. And it seems chapter 17 is only 21 pages.



Thank you!!!

No there are 20 double pages = 41 pages and a girl takes a shower in the beginning


----------



## TadloS (Mar 3, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> No there are 20 double pages = 41 pages and a girl takes a shower in the beginning



Lol at me.  Forgot this is cam rip.  Now I'm happy.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 3, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Lol at me.  Forgot this is cam rip.  Now I'm happy.



I?m also very happy and hope for a trans in the next hours.....
Chapter looks good!


----------



## Akatora (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh that surprised me, didn't expect them to keep the scars from the Hybrid fights.

Not the best looking chapter but an ok one


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 4, 2009)

Do they ever show the chairperson's/exorcist's face?


----------



## Higawa (Mar 4, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> Do they ever show the chairperson's/exorcist's face?



That will be revealed some day...... But it could be a mystery like kakashis face


----------



## Higawa (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you, I still can´t recocnize the girl in the first panels, is she new? Or am I just blind


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 4, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Thank you, I still can?t recocnize the girl in the first panels, is she new? Or am I just blind




*Spoiler*: __ 




Pretty sure that it's Kurumu in the shower.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 5, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Thank you, I still can?t recocnize the girl in the first panels, is she new? Or am I just blind



Without doubt it's Kurumu.


----------



## Centeolt (Mar 5, 2009)

From what I'm hearing here, this chapter start off good....wonder when the translation comes out. I can't wait


----------



## TadloS (Mar 5, 2009)

Gonna to color page 5th Moka's panel.  Of course gonna do  lineart. Without lineart to color is no deal.


----------



## CoonDawg (Mar 5, 2009)

The chapter was kinda lame. Not only was there no plot advancement, but even the "fan service" was entirely tame.


----------



## Sage Chakra (Mar 5, 2009)

theyre so damn slow


----------



## Sage Chakra (Mar 5, 2009)

me 2 why are they taking so damn long


----------



## Godot (Mar 5, 2009)

A glimpse of the artwork, and i see that Tsukune is looking more and more bishounen, like his ghoul form


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 5, 2009)

Chapter was hot.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 5, 2009)

when the "simple" sign showed up I daaaw'd... 



and then I BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW'd... 




and then I lol'd ...

also... the Boogie-man is there...


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 5, 2009)

Decent chapter. I sometimes pretend this isn't another harem manga, but chapters like this really remind me of that fact I try to ignore. Soon enough though the plot will catch up...


----------



## Centeolt (Mar 5, 2009)

Interesting chapter. We get to see Kurumu's true way of thinking. We should get more character's related chapter.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 6, 2009)

I bet in the next chapter it's will mainly focus on Yukari or Kokoa(though, mangaka focus on her in every chapter). And after that back to the main plot.


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 6, 2009)

TadloS said:


> I bet in the next chapter it's will mainly focus on Yukari or Kokoa(though, mangaka focus on her in every chapter). And after that back to the main plot.



Whats actually the mainplot? I forgot about it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2009)

evil organization plots to destroy something tsukene and crew have to stop it i think;
nice little chapter but so far the second season is no where near as good as the first


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 6, 2009)

I like chapters that focus on the characters. This was a sweet break from all the action and ass-kicking and we get to see Kurumu being emotionally vulnerable.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, I actually felt bad for Kurumu.  She really loves Tsukune, but she can't win his heart.

Anyhow, looks like we will be reading character-centric chapters for a while, while Tsukune's training ending up a subplot.  In which next month's chapter will most likely be Mizore-centric.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 6, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> In which next month's chapter will most likely be Mizore-centric.



Oh I hope so pek

The snow arc was great!


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 7, 2009)

Kokoa seems to love Moka a little too much.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 7, 2009)

Mhh don´t know I dont like Kokoa that much, right now she´s just annoying!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2009)

Ah, the super famicom in that chapter brought back so many good memories


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2009)

I still have mine.


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG Kurumu with her hair down is pek


----------



## Godot (Mar 8, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Ah, the super famicom in that chapter brought back so many good memories



Mine's still in mint condition, complete with Super Mario World, SFII, the lot


----------



## TadloS (Mar 8, 2009)

Like I said gonna color Moka of this chapter and finally done it! :ho



I could do it a lot better. But got very lazy halfway.


----------



## Centeolt (Mar 8, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Kokoa seems to love Moka a little too much.


 
They are also not blood related.... I expect some doujins starring the two of them in the near futur


----------



## spaZ (Mar 8, 2009)

Centeolt said:


> They are also not blood related.... I expect some doujins starring the two of them in the near futur



Yes they are.... There half sisters.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't remember seeing it here so I'll post about it.  While at Borders I noticed volume 6 of R+V has been released.  It surprised me because I could have sworn that volume 5 (with Mizore on the cover) was released not too long ago.

Anyway, for U.S. folks, you should be able to go pick it up.  I paid $7.99, which is the standard Viz price, for it.

Crappy camera phone picture of the cover: 

The quiz on the back is:

*Lesson Six:
GHOULS*

Quiz
THE RECOMMENDED TREATMENT IF YOU FIND YOURSELF TURNING INTO A GHOUL IS...

a. take a relaxing vacation in the human realm

b. drink your vampire girlfriend's blood

c. brains...brains...


Answer C seems more for zombies than vampires though


----------



## Akatora (Mar 13, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Don't remember seeing it here so I'll post about it.  While at Borders I noticed volume 6 of R+V has been released.  It surprised me because I could have sworn that volume 5 (with Mizore on the cover) was released not too long ago.
> 
> Anyway, for U.S. folks, you should be able to go pick it up.  I paid $7.99, which is the standard Viz price, for it.
> 
> ...



Thx
Nice quizzes in the volumes, That being said:
Did the quiz really say this?


*Spoiler*: __ 



if so :/ It's kinda like the stupid donald duck/Mickey Mouse or comercial quizzes where the answer is so obvious it's not even funny.

Come on what's up with the Second option, The Question said what do you do if You turn into a ghoul and then give the answer for Tsukenes case...
That's stupid 

Though ofcause for the majority myself included it would be fine, but what if your not in love with the Vampire?
The Vampire doesn't have to be a girl either...





Got more of these quizzes?


----------



## Eleven (Mar 13, 2009)

This is why kurumu is superior.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 14, 2009)

Akatora said:


> Thx
> Nice quizzes in the volumes, That being said:
> Did the quiz really say this?
> 
> ...



Yeah, each volume has a quiz on the back and that's pretty much how they all are.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi!

When does the new chap comes out?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 31, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Hi!
> 
> When does the new chap comes out?



Depends on when the raw comes out and I haven't seen one yet.  If one comes out soon maybe by the end of this week.  If not, then probably next week.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope we get to see ghoul Tsukune again, or atleast those face markings! I like fangasmed during the "Ghoul" chapter when I read it for the *first* time


----------



## Akatora (Apr 4, 2009)

I saw someone mentioning that this time it should be about Moka and Tsukune training, but I'm starting to wonder if this was a 2 month old information.

Why haven't we seen anything from R+V this month yet?

and How come there 2 Prince of Tennis Chapters?

seem like it might be a break this month or something?


----------



## Glued (Apr 4, 2009)

Akatora said:


> I saw someone mentioning that this time it should be about Moka and Tsukune training, but I'm starting to wonder if this was a 2 month old information.
> 
> Why haven't we seen anything from R+V this month yet?
> 
> ...



Who knows?


----------



## TadloS (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, I also wonder. RAW should be already released.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 7, 2009)

When does that Medusa bitch finally die?


----------



## Sage Chakra (Apr 7, 2009)

wow that was good


----------



## Godot (Apr 7, 2009)

OMG that chapter was awesome 


*Spoiler*: __ 



We have GAR-kune kickin' ass


----------



## Sage Chakra (Apr 7, 2009)

yes finally he is


----------



## Sage Chakra (Apr 7, 2009)

still no trans


----------



## Glued (Apr 7, 2009)

Jawsome, Gin is back.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

good chapter i wonder when the translated one come out.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 7, 2009)

Just read the RAW.....Tsukune's looking more awesome everytime they show him.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 7, 2009)

It's good to see Tsukune progressing as a fighter as the story goes on. He's definitely a far cry from before.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe Mizore can use her :ho


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, looks like another to be added to Tsukune's harem.  

And Moka rape.  


Ayhow, got the feeling this chapter was nothing but a massive setup by the Headmaster in teaching Tsukune.   Which is cool to me, because it's done well, unlike Plot-no-Jutsu where events just happen to meet the situation.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it just me, or does Ikeda Akihisa have the best artwork ever, even beating out Yamatogawa?

It's no wonder it's only monthly, there's no way you could release this any faster than that.


----------



## Teleq (Apr 8, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> Is it just me, or does Ikeda Akihisa have the best artwork ever, even beating out Yamatogawa?
> 
> It's no wonder it's only monthly, there's no way you could release this any faster than that.


I don't know any names but I agree that this is really fabulous artwork.



*falls in love*
Someone color this quick.​


----------



## TadloS (Apr 8, 2009)

^Maybe will try to color this. But yeah, Ikeda Akihisa artwork is amazing. He is one of the best mangaka imo.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome chapter was awesome!!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 8, 2009)

Tsukune is starting to become a bit of badass ,in his vampire form i have to say he is badass


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tsukune is slowly turning !


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 8, 2009)

Teleq said:


> I don't know any names but I agree that this is really fabulous artwork.​



Tayu Tayu, Witchcraft, Aqua Bless, etc. He does porn. But regardless of that, he has incredible skill with an art medium.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 8, 2009)

badass?? naaah I'd say be a harem owner cut lot of points on the badass factor.

just remember be powerful don't make you badass .

Solid Snake is a badass Moka  or Tsukune not.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 8, 2009)

btw the new girl,was fucking hot,but i have to say,meh she talks so much 


edit:

yeah badass was much,but he is  not anymore the pussywimp he was


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2009)

And the customary silent moe character who can only speak through writing on a sketch pad is introduced. Is there any character type this series hasn't introduced yet?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 8, 2009)

Well there is the shy girl with glasses type.  Though one could argue Ruby could take up that role.


----------



## Glued (Apr 8, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> And the customary silent moe character who can only speak through writing on a sketch pad is introduced. Is there any character type this series hasn't introduced yet?



Gentle Giant
Silent warrior
Byronic Hero
Machiavellan Villain
Tragic Clown
Boy Scout
Blind Sage
Trusty Hound


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 9, 2009)

We don't really have a Tsundere. Well, I suppose you could count inner-Moka if you really wanted to, but I think she's more super hardcore than she is a closet-sensitive bitch.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> badass?? naaah I'd say be a harem owner cut lot of points on the badass factor.
> 
> just remember be powerful don't make you badass .
> 
> Solid Snake is a badass Moka  or Tsukune not.



come again, that only makes him more of badass, he has at least five girls throwing themselves at him, and i suspect perhaps the number will go up


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 9, 2009)

CoonDawg said:


> We don't really have a Tsundere. Well, I suppose you could count inner-Moka if you really wanted to, but I think she's more super hardcore than she is a closet-sensitive bitch.



Both Inner Moka and Cocoa are Tsunderes.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 9, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> come again, that only makes him more of badass, he has at least five girls throwing themselves at him, and i suspect perhaps the number will go up



Justin Timberlake has tons of girls throwing to him..I don't think that make him badass.

Tsukune is just lucky with the girls.


----------



## Teleq (Apr 10, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Both Inner Moka and Cocoa are Tsunderes.


I don't think Kokoa likes him.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh she does.  You see this on a few occasions.


----------



## Glued (Apr 10, 2009)

I am sick of tsunderes


----------



## Raviene (Apr 10, 2009)

hmm... i think i may give this manga a shot but ill probably watch the anime first as i heard it has been animated

regarding the badass topic... if he can tap all the girls ass w/o any of the other girls knowledge... that's badass


----------



## Inugami (Apr 10, 2009)

=s That's not badass don't  just take sex like some kind of impossible task and trying to do that with all girls that you befriend makes you more of a jerk than a badass .


----------



## Godot (Apr 10, 2009)

Lets settle this:

Good guy = weakling
Amazing strength = Some overpowered idiot that nobody actually likes
A harem = Man-whore
Some speech about friendship = facepalm

Those points on their own are worthless, however, when COMBINED altogether:

Good guy + Amazing strength + harem + friendship speech = badass


----------



## TadloS (Apr 10, 2009)

Teleq said:


> I don't think Kokoa likes him.



I bet sooner or later she will like him or even will love him. But for now she's have a little feelings for Tsukune.


----------



## Godot (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that every woman in the manga that is within 10 years of tsukune's age will will love him, unless they're into yuri


----------



## Inugami (Apr 10, 2009)

Godot said:


> Lets settle this:
> 
> Good guy = weakling
> Amazing strength = Some overpowered idiot that nobody actually likes
> ...



That's not badass just some good guy with lot of luck hell he even don't have real strength that was cause of Moka blood(lucky again)...without the vampiric blood the others guys of this chapter would beat him .


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 13, 2009)

Raviene said:


> hmm... i think i may give this manga a shot but ill probably watch the anime first as i heard it has been animated
> 
> regarding the badass topic... if he can tap all the girls ass w/o any of the other girls knowledge... that's badass



That's how I got started with the series. Although I think that the manga is better than the anime.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

And I predict after the next chapter Sun will get clingily attached to Tsukune like about every other girl in the series.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 13, 2009)

The manga does fall under the Harem Genre after all. I wouldn't be surprised if that happened, but hey, that's another hot girl on his hit list.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay lets check stereotypes we got.

Flakey girl who the hero likes for some reason, check
Big breasted girl who is really forward, check
Stalker who is an alleged rapist, check
Loli, check
Gothic lolita with bondage issues
Mute girl, check
Fiesty girl, check

There isnt a cheerleader yet!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 13, 2009)

I think we already got our cheerleader fix during a certain chapter in season 2 when the girls were in their cheerleader get-up.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 13, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> That's how I got started with the series. Although I think that the manga is better than the anime.



In fact it is better. R+V anime is so fucked up, especially 2nd season. But still, I enjoyed anime, but *it could be a lot better.
*
Hoping that someday some studio will remake R+V anime.


----------



## Teleq (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> And I predict after the next chapter Sun will get clingily attached to Tsukune like about every other girl in the series.


She seemed to like Gin, so maybe he'll actually have luck this time. Although I wouldn't mind another addition to Tsukune's harem.

Also, I also got started on this with the anime... Thank goodness I watched that before I read the manga, there's no way I would have been able to enjoy it otherwise. It's sooooo much crappier.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 14, 2009)

TadloS said:


> In fact it is better. R+V anime is so fucked up, especially 2nd season. But still, I enjoyed anime, but *it could be a lot better.
> *
> Hoping that someday some studio will remake R+V anime.



I'd be lying if I said that I didn't enjoy the fan service in the 2nd season. Despite the panty shots and all, it felt highly fillerish. The 1st season was better story-wise imo coz it was somewhat faithful to the manga. Sadly, it didn't cover the Anti-thesis Arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree, if they kept true to the manga, the anime would've surely been a major success!   Instead, they did like To Love-Ru in thinking that canon fanservice wasn't enough, they had to make it nothing but fanservice.

"Too much of a good thing".


----------



## Godot (Apr 14, 2009)

in to love-ru's defence, their manga was nothing but fanservice anyway. The anime just took it to the extreme 

But i'm pretty sure someone will remake RV


----------



## Raviene (Apr 14, 2009)

just finished watching the anime Seasons 1&2 and have started to read the manga...


OH boy I'm glad i watched the anime first...at least i didn't feel dissapointed and it somewhat helped my imagination while reading the manga 

BTW... the anime Vamp Moka looks like the normal Moka in the manga


----------



## TadloS (Apr 14, 2009)

^I almost always watch anime first. If I will like anime or somebody tells that manga plot differs, so only then I will read manga.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 14, 2009)

anime was so so dissapointing,manga is so much fucking better and hell yeah i hope also in the idea of remaking it,with the manga feautures this time


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Godot said:


> I'm pretty sure that every woman in the manga that is within 10 years of tsukune's age will will love him, unless they're into yuri



Regardless of that! Half the women in this manga either are bisexual or are willing to make out with other girls. Yuri or Straight, it's the same thing, they want on top of Tsukune.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with the SUn comment, she will be added; you know what would be funny as hell though; if the directors appearance were merely a disguise and she was actually smoking hot - stranger things have happened


----------



## Higawa (Apr 15, 2009)

Only watched one or two eps of the Anime and I still love the Manga!
I just like that art!
And also then fanservice is really good 

Till now the mizore snow land arc was the best I think. Mizore


----------



## Raviene (Apr 15, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Only watched one or two eps of the Anime and I still love the Manga!
> I just like that art!
> And also then fanservice is really good
> 
> Till now the mizore snow land arc was the best I think. Mizore



if there was one thing the anime did right...it was MIZORE-CHAN!!!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 15, 2009)

_Mizore  _


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

I think everyone loves the stalker alleged rapist pervo yuki onna. I know I do!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 16, 2009)

After literally throwing herself on top of Tsukune, the first thing that I thought of was, damn, for a Yuki Onna, she seems to be more aggressive than my fave, Kurumu. Then again, that ain't a bad thing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> After literally throwing herself on top of Tsukune, the first thing that I thought of was, damn, for a Yuki Onna, she seems to be more aggressive than my fave, Kurumu. Then again, that ain't a bad thing.



actually i find more often then not yuki onna are actually aggressive characters in mangas


----------



## Raviene (Apr 16, 2009)

I've caught up w/ the manga and i feel sad since i have to wait just like the rest of you for the next release ..i knew i should've taken it slower

on to Tsukune... I would like to believe that there's something more special to him and that his powers aren't all from the Vamp Blood he's been injected w/. The Vamp Blood could've just awakened/unlocked his own powers or he'd turn into something more than just a ghoul/vamp w/c has nothing to do w/ the Vamp Blood. (wishful thinking i know...but i do start to think that his new found power is somewhat cheap)


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 16, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually i find more often then not yuki onna are actually aggressive characters in mangas



They do make good tsunderes in a way.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 16, 2009)

I also find chapters where Tsukune is gettin developement with characters who arent the dingy Moka great. Like the one with Rubi a few chapters back when she tangled herself in the chain. And of course the over the top perversion hinted in the chapter.


----------



## Godot (May 1, 2009)

There are some pages that can be translated, whether you know japanese or not...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 1, 2009)

thanks for the raw!


----------



## Tyrannos (May 1, 2009)

Holy snap, Ruby's Bikini!


----------



## Sage Chakra (May 2, 2009)

reading the raw now
oh crud rubys bikini


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 2, 2009)

another fail chap, the good thing was only Ruby's bikini and  the boobs of Kurumu's and Moka's


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 2, 2009)

Boobs are Boobs >:{


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 2, 2009)

Boobs are the best but now the ''plot'' needs to start again,unless the mangaka has no insipiration to go on


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 2, 2009)

I have to say that this series...leaves much to be desired. Even more so in its 2nd edition. The first one got more acceptable as it went on. But outside of Mizore's arc, this 2nd part has been extremely lack luster for me.

One annoying point being Tsukune somehow being a weakling all over again in the beginning.


----------



## Godot (May 3, 2009)

Well at the moment, it is essentially a training arc, so perhaps it'll get better from now on?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 3, 2009)

For rosario a training arc is a change of pace a good one. Unlike Naruto where we all collectively say "ANOTHER TRAINING ARC!" which is followed by a collective face palm.


----------



## Higawa (May 3, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> another fail chap, the good thing was only Ruby's bikini and  the boobs of Kurumu's and Moka's



That is true


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 10, 2009)

[Sakura_Shards]_Rosario_+_Vampire_Season_II_c019

Oh Ruby, you're such a skank.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 10, 2009)

well i like toloveru which hasnt had an arc since like the first few chapters, so im not complaining


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 10, 2009)

Fun and touching chapter. One of the better ones so far for me.


----------



## Raviene (May 10, 2009)

i was actually getting bored while reading thru the chapter but then RUBY showed up in her ahhh ....

having just a nosebleed reaction is an understatement lol


----------



## TadloS (May 10, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Fun and touching chapter. One of the better ones so far for me.



Pretty much agree with you. Chapter was great.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 10, 2009)

thanks for the link,it was good


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 10, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> [Sakura_Shards]_Rosario_+_Vampire_Season_II_c019
> 
> Oh Ruby, you're such a skank.



the link is broken


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 10, 2009)

Okami chan is so hot!!, i hope we will have the chance to see more of her!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2009)

@ Ruby's outfit


----------



## VoDe (May 10, 2009)

Pretty good, but not amazing chapter.


----------



## TadloS (May 10, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> @ Ruby's outfit



Ruby is definitely whore.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 10, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> I guess the link was removed because the translator told the cleaner and typesetter (it wasn't that good), to wait until FH got their scan out.  You can get that file from Crazy's or you can wait for the FH version to come out, which will almost certainly be better.



Thanks for the link FPS.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2009)

Franky House finally released their version of Ch.19.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Ruby is definitely whore.



No doubt, she was practically getting off cause people were oggling her. Quite funny I must say.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 26, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Franky House finally released their version of Ch.19.



Thanks for the link man.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> No doubt, she was practically getting off cause people were oggling her. Quite funny I must say.



Hmm she like pain and voyeurism(kinda)...

Definate slut


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2009)

Not that its a bad thing either!


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 26, 2009)

I just couldn't help, but crack up at the Loli Moe text hanging above Kokoa and Yukari's head. 

Yeah, Ruby got the spotlight alright.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 27, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------



## Kiryuu (May 27, 2009)

Favorite parts were the bikini scene & the ending. gin looked pretty gar @ the end.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2009)

wow what a nice looking chapter


----------



## Godot (Jun 3, 2009)

looks like there might be some proper action in this chapter


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2009)

Godot said:


> looks like there might be some proper action in this chapter




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah and, Sun seeming like a Seiren to, in other words the person she likes more than anyone hates the creature more than anything most likely...

Gin seem to be going with the other guy to get to there HQ or something

but Sun bringing luck and being a siren i don't get, so perhaps shes something more than that, perhaps a hybrid

the bikini scene was good as always, Rubys is just a little turn off to me, but to each there own as they say, she appear to slutty in it imo(but i suppose that's the point)


----------



## TadloS (Jun 14, 2009)

Rosario+Vampire II 20 by Franky-House & thefolenangel


----------



## Akatora (Jun 14, 2009)

was good to finally get to read it

seem promising for next chapter


----------



## Jugger (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice chapter can?t wait for action


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2009)

nice chapter what!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 14, 2009)

good chap


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

chap 21


Link removed


enjoy


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2009)

Finally, I hate having to wait a month for my fix.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

The chap was overall good, the cover was awsome with hot Moka , and also i have to say Vampire Tsukune is starting to become badass for real


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2009)

Hm, I don't read the chapter until scans come out. That may be a while though...


----------



## Higawa (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow nice chap I read was 18!

And now 19-21!

Were nice chaps, I want the beach scenes colored


----------



## Jugger (Jul 3, 2009)

Awsome chapter Tsukune was really badass


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 3, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Wow nice chap I read was 18!
> 
> And now 19-21!
> 
> Were nice chaps, I want the beach scenes colored



I second the motion. The harem definitely displayed their own respective sex appeal.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2009)

*Chapter 21 scans *out finally.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 6, 2009)

Hurray! Now off to reading*


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

next chap NOW!!


----------



## Godot (Jul 6, 2009)

Notice the difference in gar?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

He finally becomes cool, the early tsukune was the embodiment of garness


----------



## TadloS (Jul 6, 2009)

^Lol, that tsukune in anime makes me lol(though, his funny voice if fucking win).  But yeah, Tsukune in manga is fucking awesome. He's one of my favorites characters. 

Anyway, new chapter rocked.  And it seems Gin have some feelings to Sun.  Also Tsukune was awesome.  And like always awesome art.  I love this manga.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 6, 2009)

Godot said:


> Notice the difference in gar?



True there is quite the difference 


but honestly that Kick look stupid from the right knee and up, looking at his hips I'd say His knee and foot should point towards us.


Best part of this chapter imo was Gin and the Karate guy, Gin's gotten more interesting lately


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Early Tsukune= a whole new level of 


Tsukune in S II ,especially in vampire mode=badass

yah,the art is so awsome, and it seems from the next 2 chaps we are gonna finally in new arc


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 6, 2009)

Most awesome part of this chapter, is that when I got to the first page (When they're doing their singing-shouting thing at each other), Disturbed's "Shout" started playing.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

^ pal


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2009)

I see were now seeing the the payoff in Tsukune's training come through ^_^


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 6, 2009)

Good chapter if not a bit on the sappy side.  To be 100% honest though, I'd rather see Moka's high kicks over Tsukune's. :ho


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 6, 2009)

Akatora said:


> True there is quite the difference
> 
> 
> but honestly that Kick look stupid from the right knee and up, looking at his hips I'd say His knee and foot should point towards us.



His pants are kinda baggy and his hips would only need to be slightly turned to perform the kick like he is in the picture, if his hips were turned all the way he would probably have his shoulders lined up too.  The kick is plausible imo.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2009)

lol I didn't expect that Karate captain to be the one showing up to help Gin, pretty big surprise.

And yeah, Tsukune was


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, but i really wanted Inner Moka and Tsukune to team up against that Siren. Karate Captain is only there for the loli's.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2009)

Inner Moka already has 50 gazillion pwning panels, Tsukune needs more to himself lol.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 6, 2009)

True, true. I'm glad he's becoming more of a man.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 6, 2009)

Tsukune needs a real quantifying moment though. He's just been beating up grunts and mooks so far. Like he did when he fought the security guy way back in season 1 or again vs that Tsume from Wolf's Rain looking guy later on.

This siren guy can't really count though. It was obvious the entire time that the Siren was physically weak. 

No matter, we'll get that soon enough.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 7, 2009)

call me crazy but i want another showdown between the real Moka vs Tsukune when both their locks are released

and lol i didn't know the LOLI loving captain had a cool side to him


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

Put Tsukune  against Kiria  for epic rape


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 7, 2009)

Loli captain, is teh shit, you have to love a guy who sticsk by his motives

Also awesome chapter


----------



## Genzai (Jul 7, 2009)

I just noticed this thread.I'm personally a big fan of the manga but not the anime.At first it wasn't all that impressive but once things started getting in order and with a nice plot it attracted me more.I'm glad the art was improved later on.Not a big fan of the art in the first 10 chapters.
My favorite character has to be Kurumu.I prefer how she's portrayed in the manga.Actually the same goes for the rest of the characters.For me in the anime they appear shallow,except the two protagonists who seem to steal the spotlight,mostly Moka.


----------



## Godot (Jul 7, 2009)

nobody likes the anime 
i stopped watching after season 2 episode 1


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

anime was so fail in comparisson with  manga


----------



## RivFader (Jul 7, 2009)

Godot said:


> nobody likes the anime
> i stopped watching after season 2 episode 1



You survived episode 1 of season 1?


----------



## TadloS (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that anime fail compare to manga. But still anime is pretty much enjoyable if you didn't read manga. Only thanks to anime I've started reading R+V.


----------



## GsG (Jul 7, 2009)

Good thing I like fan service so the anime doesn't bother me.  I can watch animes just for the ecchi and read the mangas for the story.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 7, 2009)

the anime was only good in the uncensored  version


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 7, 2009)

^ Links                          ?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> I see were now seeing the the payoff in Tsukune's training come through ^_^



Yeah and it's just the beggining. I can only imagine how things will turn out later when he takes on head honchos.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 8, 2009)

Has the anime even touched at Tsukune being turned into a ghoul yet? I doubt it, since it's set in the comedy harem tic that the first couple chapters were in. In fact, Tsukune turning into a ghoul pretty much kept me reading this manga.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, the Anime danced around the Ghoul Tsukune.  I wonder who the genius that decided to leave out the action in favor of pure fanservice?  

And that's not all, rumor is going around there is going to be a Season 3.

Fortunately, it appears to be BS because of none of the Anime news has mentioned it.  So if they do, keep your finger's crossed that they don't Capu2 it, again.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't you love when they forget plot?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh they remembered the plot, just not the important ones.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 9, 2009)

They must have decided, lets forget the important stuff and focus on T n A!


----------



## GsG (Jul 9, 2009)

It's like fan fiction come alive. 

Hmmm, what other animes has this happened in?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 9, 2009)

Naruto! AMIRITE?!


----------



## TadloS (Jul 9, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yep, the Anime danced around the Ghoul Tsukune.  I wonder who the genius that decided to leave out the action in favor of pure fanservice?
> 
> And that's not all, rumor is going around there is going to be a Season 3.
> 
> Fortunately, it appears to be BS because of none of the Anime news has mentioned it.  So if they do, keep your finger's crossed that they don't Capu2 it, again.



Rumors of 3rd season?  Didn't heard that.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 11, 2009)

im all up to date with the Manga



who do you think tsukune ends up with? good innocent Maka or crazy seductive vampire Maka?


----------



## Godot (Jul 11, 2009)

its probably going to be pink-haired moka. But i want him to end up with the white-haired moka, seeing as she's the REAL moka, and has 100x more character than the other moka. Ain't gonna happen though..


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 11, 2009)

They are the same person so he gets both Moka's.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 11, 2009)

son_michael said:


> im all up to date with the Manga
> 
> 
> 
> who do you think tsukune ends up with? good innocent Maka or crazy seductive vampire Maka?



Well,in my opinion the pink Moka is just a Moka without her vampire pride and instincts,a lobotomised Moka so to speak.

I don't really think that Tsukune is going to end with that Moka,seeing as he is getting deeper and deeper into the world of the vampires.

I eagerly await the day he finally takes off his bracelet and High Walker Vampire Tsukune is finally born!


----------



## son_michael (Jul 11, 2009)

I think Moka will probably become a mixture of both Moka's,probably sweet innocent Moka until she gets pissed off or when she suddenly gets the devious look in her eye like she wants to play with him. 


this true Moka will probably have the look of Vampire Moka


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 11, 2009)

^omg


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 11, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> They are the same person so he gets both Moka's.



Yep, 2 for 1!  



son_michael said:


> I think Moka will probably become a mixture of both Moka's,probably sweet innocent Moka until she gets pissed off or when she suddenly gets the devious look in her eye like she wants to play with him.
> 
> 
> this true Moka will probably have the look of Vampire Moka



I hope that's the case.  

But I got the feeling that Inner Moka is somehow going to get killed off, leaving only Outer Moka in the end.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 27, 2009)

Phew, finally done it. Took some time to color this. And I'm pretty satisfied with the result.

Btw, I must congratulate myself. This is my coloring with mouse. Today my wacom intuos is arriving. 



~Download the pic to view original size 830x2001~

Lines and coloring by me
(C) Ikeda Akihisa


----------



## Corran (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats really cool Tadlos 

Anyone know how long till the next chapter?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 27, 2009)

^ Probably around next week.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 3, 2009)

raw it out  Here 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mizore and Kurumu are more and more becoming yuri couple they sleep together at the end of the chapter


----------



## VoDe (Aug 12, 2009)

Chapter 22 is out:

Rosario+Vampire II 22


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 12, 2009)

WTF we've gotta wait two months for the next chapter!?


----------



## Nadini (Aug 12, 2009)

Lack of Mizore action saddens me :<

Ok chapter though, Gin's friend is awesome 


EDIT: 2months til next one? -.-


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> WTF we've gotta wait two months for the next chapter!?




Yeah, that's a long ass break.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2009)

So, are Mizore and Kurumu out of the running?


----------



## Nadini (Aug 12, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> So, are Mizore and Kurumu out of the running?



actually.. they were never viable options from the start, they're just there for some fanservice and a lil bit of drama, to be honest, Kokoa has more chance then those two for being Moka's sister.

even though i prefer Mizore or vamp Moka(not happening though) :x

It was kinda obvious since the start that Tsukune and Moka are gonna get at it.


----------



## Godot (Aug 12, 2009)

A nice chapter, rounded things off very nicely. I guess its till November when the new arc beings..


----------



## Jugger (Aug 12, 2009)

Its back in october because november issue comes in october.

It was good chapter and sun seemed really badass and karate team captain owned with loli comment


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2009)

lol, the karate captain: 
It doesn't matter if you're 15,000 years old , it's the physical growth (or lack thereof) that's important


----------



## Centeolt (Aug 12, 2009)

It was already a long wait for this chapter and now we'll wait even longer?! The interest might be gradually turning down.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, add Sun to the Tsukune harem.   And seems Gin x Kurumu are growing closer.  

Too bad we will have to wait for 2 months for the next chapter.   Better be full of harem goodness and evil plots.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 12, 2009)

I wonder how much longer will we wait for an oni/demon to show up. Or maybe even Kalua returning.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 12, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> I wonder how much longer will we wait for an oni/demon to show up. Or maybe even Kalua returning.



Yeah, R+V is kinda repititive and boring now...

Season I was better


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Aug 12, 2009)

The whole dynamic of Tsukune turning into a ghoul and everyone worrying about Inner Moka killing him was actually pretty intriguing. Then Tsukune had that chapter when he was trying to suck Moka's blood. And I was thinking the manga was really improving, but then those storylines got debunked for more generic meet new person/meet new villian/beat new villian/make new person friend thing. Maybe after the break the quality will kinda return.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Yeah, R+V is kinda repititive and boring now...
> 
> Season I was better



Bah, I still love R+V. 

2 months for next chapter.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 12, 2009)

So,it seems that Gin x Kurumu  will be official by the end of this..


----------



## Glued (Aug 12, 2009)

Gin seems to care about Sun. Poor Gin, all his advances are doomed to failure. Also the Karate man.

PS: They need to kill Ruby (I hate that bitch).


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> So,it seems that Gin x Kurumu  will be official by the end of this..



I don't want that to happen.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 12, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> So,it seems that Gin x Kurumu  will be official by the end of this..





Tyrannos said:


> Well, add Sun to the Tsukune harem.   And seems Gin x Kurumu are growing closer.


The fuck do you come to that conclusion? I doubt any of the girls will end up with other boys at the end of the series. And Gin likes Sun.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 12, 2009)

Darn. I hate these long and painful waiting periods.

Its an ok chapter either way. Here's hoping that the author would expand a lot more with Fairy Tale. After one of their branches got wiped out, I think that a retaliation is in order.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it wrong I'm really hoping for Kurumu X Mizore now? We know they can't have Tsukune, so...


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> The fuck do you come to that conclusion? I doubt any of the girls will end up with other boys at the end of the series. And Gin likes Sun.


 
LOL, because Gin likes Sun doesn't mean he's going to end up with her.   Especially when Sun has fallen for Tsukune, like the rest of the girls.  

But Kurumu asking about his affection and then blushing, sure looks like there is something starting to develop between the two.  

Afro-tastic

Yep, classic support character romance development right there.


----------



## Vlazz (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope we see mokas other sister soon. She'll probably be badass.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 3, 2009)

post link mothafuckas!


----------



## Akatora (Oct 3, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> post link mothafuckas!



Here you are lazy bastard 

Raw-Paradise


now you know where to look at TOC and get new raws, so save the link


If you want old raws good luck


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks pal,good job


----------



## Akatora (Oct 3, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> thanks pal,good job



TY you owe me a favor worth 20 sec now


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 3, 2009)

mother of god ,Akatora ur homo?xd


----------



## Akatora (Oct 3, 2009)

Yusuke5678 said:


> mother of god ,Akatora ur homo?xd






everything that can be misunderstood will be misunderstood, it's all about getting the fun from it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



20 sec was how much time it took to find it and link 





besides by replying to Soichiro previous comment wouldn't that be the contrary to your claim?

better not be to old though...


And finally last time i looked at Akatora he was more of a Carnies than a Homo


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 3, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL, because Gin likes Sun doesn't mean he's going to end up with her.   Especially when Sun has fallen for Tsukune, like the rest of the girls.
> 
> But Kurumu asking about his affection and then blushing, sure looks like there is something starting to develop between the two.
> 
> ...



Kurumu is asking specifically, after an arc where Gin is deciding to wipe Fairy Tale out for threatening Sun who he describes as the most important person to him with whom he shares a lot of history...if Gin likes Sun. Kurumu has already she's in love with Tsukune several times and nothing about this implies ANY romantic development between the two, especially as it's coming, y'know, AFTER that whole arc and is focused on Gin's clear feelings for another girl.

Can we say 'willful blindness?'


----------



## Jotun (Oct 7, 2009)

Finally caught up, pisses me off finding out this is a monthly. I hope they don't cop out with the final pairing like they did in ToLoveRu. 
I NEED CLOSURE DAMMIT 

On a side note, vamp Tsukky poses get progressively epic as the series goes on. I'll be bored with the action then BAM! Fuck you I'm a vampire, look at my tie, it's on my shoulder. friend.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Oct 8, 2009)

The cover of R+V 2 Vol 5

they are scans of the new chapter 23 but no trans yet
according to the raws

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsukune gets a boy admire


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 8, 2009)

Gin and Sun is wedding outfits?
....Kurumu and who now?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 14, 2009)

I always thought Sun had black hair...... So SunxGin is canon? I wonder who Kurumu's gonna be with....


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I always thought Sun had black hair...... So SunxGin is canon? *I wonder who Kurumu's gonna be with*....



She's not leaving the harem circle.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG Moka set.....i'm getting one soon! pek So, who else is still in? Yukari and Kokoa don't count, since they're lolis and i always picture them "together".


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Oct 14, 2009)

Kokoa's in the circle only for onee-sama. Definetly can't count here.

Anyone else wondering if full fledged oni are gonna enter the fray? And I have to think that Kahlua's gonna be back.


----------



## Centeolt (Oct 15, 2009)

If the scan takes any longer to come out i might start to lose interest. It's already been more than a month.. maybe even more. I forgot mostly of the characters name.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Oct 15, 2009)

Here the raw

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Chapter 5_ - *Arresting Development, Pt 2*




and the translation by Lingwe

*Spoiler*: __ 



*credits: Translator Lingwe* Rosario to Vampire2 Chapter 23 Translation

Page 0

-(side right) If you want to be balanced then keep your intellect up as well.
-(title-bottom) Mafia Boy

Page 1

-Say Tsukune, promise me...
-We're going to become adults someday aren't we?
-When that time comes will we stay together?
-Together...for ever and ever?
-Of course, Moka-san...

Page 2

-I'm hap~py, thanks Tsukune~
-Buhh
-Eh...
-Kurumu-chan!!?
-Wait...Tsukune just said that he would be with me together forever...
-Even Mizore-chan...
-You'll be together with me righ?
-And me.
-E-everyone...
-Perhaps even I~~
-No, definitely no.

Page 3

-You can't put it off any longer.
-Who out of us will you choose Tsukuneeee.
-Hah / hah.
-Hah.
-A dream...
-The lowest...
-I'm the lowest kind of man for having a dream like that...
-(handwritten) Self-hate
-Hidden behind a deep barrier, / This is a secret private academy that youkai attend, Youkai Academy.
-The summer break is over, and finally the second semester starts from today.

Page 4

-Good morning, Tsukune.
-Go...good morning, Moka-san.
-Uwa, cute...<3, Moka-san is as super cute as ever today.
-Good luck for 2nd semester.
-But I can't look directly at Moka today because of that dream this morning.
-(handwritten) Her pure aura is piercing my eyes

Page 5

-Future plans?
-Are you worrying about those sorts of things Tsukune?
-Nah, I haven't been talking about anything specific.
-We met Sun-senpai and the others at our summer retreat for the Newspaper Club.
-So you can understand how difficult it is to try and live independantly right?
-Then I guess we shouldn't get too impatient trying to think about our future.
-That's terrible Tsukune.
-Heh?
-You know its wrong to try and put off thinking about your future.
-Of course.
-Hold on a sec! / How about I remove that worry for you?
-Eh...

Page 6

-Uwuwawa, enemy attack---
-Run awaaaay
-Ahahahaha, it's alright.
-(SFX) Za (footstep)
-This is my servant, you can relax.

Page 7

-I am Won Fanfan, a first year.
-Nice to meet you, Aono Tsukune-san.
-A woman...no a boy? / He's like a child from the middle ages.
-And what is that panda doing...
-You know about me? Who on earth...
-You're worrying about the future correct? I'll lend you my help.
-Eh...ummm...what on earth do you mean...?
-Ahaha, it's simple.

Page 8

-You can be employed under my influence for eternity.
-Proposing so suddenly!!?
-Eternal Employment = Marriadge
-Actually I've always been searching for an ideal man like you! / I want you to become a member of my family no matter what.
-Um~~I might be a bit rude but,
-Aren't you a male as well?
-Yeah I'm male,
-So what?

Page 9

-I'll let you know what I mean soon, the warmth of bonds forged between men, that world... / Ah wait, where are you going?
-I don't have any interest in BL (Boys Love).
-Hoh~~ You finally attracted even a boy.
-It's pretty impressive being able to go so far as to get even boys, Tsukune.
-However if you keep on being unfaithful like this then I'll have to stab you.
-You can't go out with a boooy. A woman is bad enough, having an affair with a boy is too muuuch.
-Well actually, Boys Love is becoming more widely acknowledged in the human world as a wholesome affair.
-Is that really something wholesome.

Page 10

-Idiots. Don't be mistaken.
-Fanfan is the only son of the boss of the Won Family. / He's famous among the first years.
-Mistaken..? Wait, what exactly are you reading Kokoa-chan!?
-(book) BL - First Time
-Won Family...
-Do you know of them, Ruby-chan?
-Among the Chinese Youkai they run the largest operations of the Chinese Mafia...so someone that important was a first year.
-The son of a mafia boss...
-So that family that he was asking Tsukune to join, / really means that he was asking Tsukune to become a member of the mafia I guess.
-Eh---
-(handwritten) It wasn't BL?
-But...why would he want me?
-If he wanted men there are plenty of others so why...

Page 11

-Because you're strong.
-Your name is becoming well known in the underworld.
-Ah you! When did you get here...
-Tsukune-san...you recently beat up an evil yakuza organisation in the human world correct?
-And then after that you fought with that Fairy Tail and beat up one of their hideouts.
-That time when I rescued Sun-senpai on our vacation!
-...Huh? But did we beat up one of their hideouts?
-Nah...
-Hideout?
-Beat up the hideout...? Wasn' that Haiji 'n me.
-Whatever...this seems int'restin' so I'll just shut up.
-That's superb strength. Up until now I haven't encountered that even a little bit...

Page 12

-I entered this academy so that I could find strong individuals like yourself.
-Tsukune-san! Won't you join my family.
-Is that all you want to say?
-If that's the case then just give up your hope.
-Kurumu-chan.
-Tsukune isn't going to join the mafia just because of your selfish request.
-Yeah, yeah.
-We won't let you have Tsukune.
-If you want to play at mafia then do it somewhere else.

Page 13

-W...what the, don't get in my way.
-Besides what's with you all, / what relation do you have with Tsukune!?
-We're his friends.
-His lover.
-Wife...
-Concubine.
-Toy.
-Oyyyy, what are you saying as you please... / Wait, what do you mean toy!!?
-A...as expected of the man I want...! He's only a student and already has everything from concubines to toys.
-What are you saying, don't you start with it.
-Fufufu...but it will be troublesome for you to forget. / In the mafia world it doesn't matter how many women there are and what complaints they make.

Page 14

-It's like the human concept of polygamy.
-No matter how many wives you have collected, the Won family will take care of them.
-Now, will you still say that you won't become my friend, Tsukune-san.
-Wh...what are you talking about. I don't want something like that.
-You mean we could do something like that!
-I guess we could try that...
-Polygamy was a more profitable system for women originally anyway.
-(bat) Trivia
-(box)Polygamy is widely seen in the animal kingdom. Its a system where women choose men. Strong men have lots of wives while the others are weeded out. Its quite severe. Lets move quickly on from the naive dream.
-Anyway, I don't like the mafia.
-Err, how irritating.
-Then fight me, Tsukune-san. / If I win then you have to join the Won Family.
-What? Don't just decide that yourself.

Page 15

-Sh-shut up. A duel is how men solve fights.
-The winner is in the right.
-A Coin Sword...and that charm...
-A summoning technique!!?
-I admit that Tsukune-san is strong.
-However I am the son of the mafia boss. / My power allows me to summon friendly ayashi to my side.
-I can't choose what I will summon however, so there are occasional flaws.
-Random summoning!?

Page 16

-I am a yasha,
-In control of a hundred other ayashi.
-Now, let us fight.
-Bite Sized Monster Dictionary - Yasha, A demon with its origins in India that become known in places such as China etc. They excel at transformation and use of Youkai Techniques. Those forms range from lions, elephants, hermits, with either one eye or three eys, they can use varied forms. In Japan they are similar to ogres.

Page 17

-Uwaah
-Tsukune.
-Everyone, Tsukune is in trouble! We have to help him...
-(handwritten) Polygamy Union
-We're heading to Korea this time.
-You traitors.
-Wait, don't run. Fight meee.
-Don't be stupid.
-What exactly do you want anyway!? / You can't maintain your harem while living an honest and respectable life in the human world.
-Are you planning on abandoning those girls to uncertainty once that time comes?

Page 18

-Uhh
-Tarot Cards!?
-Aw crap.
-The seal.
-The rule is that if the seal is destroyed then the Ayashi summoned by that seal will be banished.
-Just like this.

Page 19

-Now Tsukune-san, use this chance.
-Yukari-chan.
-Wait, / Kuh...I'll call out my next ayashi right away.
-Pyu / pyu.

Page 20

-We should be safe now we've come this far.
-Thanks Yukari-chan.
-It struck home pretty closely didn't it, those words he said.
-Tsukune-san will eventually have to choose someone, and then he'll have to be separated from everyone else...
-When that happens all our friends from the newspaper club will probably be split up. / It will probably be impossible for everyone to continue being friends...
-That is the most "correct" future, / So you've already prepared yourself for that eventuality correct?
-I'm going to make you look stupid.

Page 21

-Ah, ah / Ah.
-It's troublesome, choosing a single wife. I don't want to be dumped either. / So wouldn't it be more interesting to try your hand at polygamy.
-You've betrayed me, Yukari-chan.
-Who cares about that correct future!!
-If you are a true man then you should try and woo every woman to make them happy!!
-So to do that how about you join the mafia, that way you can share a single bed with all of us.
-Hiii, scary, Yukari-chan is the scariest.
-

Page 22

-Now fight.
-Defeat Tsukune-san, Pyotan (alias).
-Fly. / Show me your spiriiit.
-Oh no...My power still isn't enough to summon strong Ayashi in succession.
-I can't win with Pyotan...
-Ah...Won-san is here.
-But I need strong friends.
-To achieve our family's wish we need strong friends like Tsukune-san.
-Thats why we need to win.
-First we need to defeat Tsukune by force!
-...Interesting
-I shall grant thine wish.
-...Heh?

Page 23

-Po
-Pyotan.
-I've got Tsukune-san.
-Accept your imprisonment quietly.
-I beg your forgiveness Yukari-chan~~
-...Hm?
-Huh? / Moka-san and Won-san...?
-What are they running so fast for---...
-!!? Uwh...Up, look up...what is that...

Page 24

-Uwaaaah, what is it, what is this huge thing----
-Ah, Tsukune.

Page 25

-Tsuku...ne...
-Ooh...So you are our target...
-It's a good place to meet you...
-I shall kill you!
-Why!?
-He's an Ayashi I summoned. / Its obvious he would target you Tsukune-san.
-Won...
-He's a phoenix. / That is a thing that is even able to blow away mountains, it's one of the strongest beings.
-I'm not sure how, but somehow I summoned it as a baby chick.

Page 26

-Can't you just return that dangerous thing back then.
-That's impossible. It stole away the charm that makes it listen to me. / If I don't run then it'll be dangerous to me as well.
-I'll kill all of your.
-Then how the hell do we stop that thing.
-Looks like we're in the same boat. / I guess it's fate that you end up joining me Tsukune-san.
-Is this the time to say that---
-You're so irritating, dieee.
-He's coming---

Page 27

-Oh shit!! If we are hit like this,
-Then Moka and the others will be caught in it too...
-...Take care of those two, Won...
-Eh...

Page 28

-Wh...what the?
-How could he...
-Stopped it!!?

Page 29

-No way...He stopped a bird of fire!? The Phoenix!!?
-He was able to take that full body ultimate attack.
-This is...this is the man who will shake up the underground
-Aono Tsukune
-Tsukune.
-D...don't come close Moka-san.
-Hold on! I'll come and help you.
-I don't want you to lose. / If you lose then won't you have no choice but to join the mafia!?
-Huh?
-I don't want that to happen at all.
-Because, / Because...

Page 30

-I
-Don't think that you should be involved in polygamy.
-Is this the time to say that either---
-Uuh / Uhh
-You... / Just how long do you plan on insulting me...
-Unforgivable, I won't forgive you...

Page 31

-I won't show any more mercy.
-Uwah---They're being overcome---
-Hahahaha
-Pieces of trash just like I thought.
-Hah

Page 32

-M...Moka-san.
-(handwritten) Made it!
-She awoke...
-I see, Tsukune-san was able to remove the Rosario at the last moment.

Page 33

-Those red eyes...So you are one of those "Mighty powerful" Vampires?
-...But it's pitiful.
-Are you planning on defeating an immortal phoenix like myself with such pathetic youki?
-I won't allow it
-I shall scorch them to death
-Moka-san.

Page 34-35

-That's what I was about to say.
-Wha...
-A phoenix who has only just grown is simply a novice.
-You're still ten years too early to beat me.
-Know your place

Page 36

-I'll go, I got cocky, sorry...
-You've still got a way to go Tsukune.
-You should be able to beat this level of opponent without me needed to lend you my strength.
-Moka-san.
-You beat that phoenix with a single kick.
-Amazing...it's too amazing.
-Won-kun. / I...guess you're right. Now do you understand?
-There are all sorts of strong people who exist in this world. / If you want to make friends then there are poeple who are stronger than I am...

Page 37

-But if that amazing woman is working for you then you must be even stronger right?
-I see...! Could it possibly be that this woman is legally Tsukune's wife!? An invincible partnership.
-Oy, Tsukune...Can I shut him up?
-(handwritten) Who did he call a wife?
-Tsukune-san, you are even more amazing than I imagined you were. / It truly is fate that we should be partners. Join me.
-You broke your promise. What did we even fight for.
-Why not, if its gone this far then we can all join the mafia.
-Everyone!!? / What's going on with those outfits.
-Polygamy, polygamy.
-Hiiih, I'm being betrayed by everyone.

Page 38

-Don't get so cocky.
-Being so slutty...what polygamy, I won't allow it.
-Claiming women like some daily bento.
-I definitely won't allow it, Tsukune.
-Mo...Moka-san.
-Daily bento...
-That seems like a wonderful idea.
-What's with you.
-Who Tsukune chooses to be with has nothing to do with you, Inner Moka.
-Or could it be that you're jealous?
-Are you going to say something like "I'm the only one who can be Tsukune's wife"?
-Ahahaha

Page 39

-...Ha / Hah?
-Know your place.
-Tsukune-san, I won't give up no matter what you say.
-(handwritten) Fight me
-(handwritten) Hiii
-This is happening again.
-We don't need a man in the harem.
-(side)The trouble maker Won, involving Tsukune in his struggle!!?
-(bottm) Rosario to Vampire seasonII - Continued Issue 12. 



I am afraid thats all we got for now...


----------



## Jugger (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope it gets scanned soon


----------



## Higawa (Oct 15, 2009)

Woow that was a long break!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 15, 2009)

Moka was about to tell Tsukune their feelings.....pek


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 24, 2009)

don't tell me they dropped it?


----------



## Jugger (Oct 25, 2009)

Well Frank house is one that does it and its been translated by frank house tranlator that usually does it for frank house. They are just fucking slow


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 25, 2009)

they gonna release a chapter every 5 months


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 26, 2009)

Rosario+Vampire II 23 by Binktopia (English)

and MS link


----------



## TadloS (Oct 26, 2009)

^Thanks GOD.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, that was the strongest case for polygamy ever 

For a second there, I truly thought we were going to see some BL in this series. xDD
Although he might as well join the harem. 

And did Inner Moka just kick a legendary phoenix's ass?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 26, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Rosario+Vampire II 23 by Binktopia (English)
> 
> and MS link



I've been waiting for the trans. Thanks a bunch for the links man.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, she did. I loved how Inner Moka blushed and look so sensitive.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Oct 26, 2009)

In it's defense  it  WAS a baby  . An  adult one  would have been more troublesome .


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2009)

funny chapter a man joined the harem inner moka beat the crap out of everyone


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Oct 26, 2009)

Moka: "We're his friends!"
Kurumu: "His lover!"
Mizore: "Wife."
Yukari: "Concubine!
Ruby: "Toy..." pek
Tsukune: "What are you guys talking abou- Wait. Toy?"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay...that is epic!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 27, 2009)

Loved this chapter.

inner Moka.





Eman5805 said:


> Moka: "We're his friends!"
> Kurumu: "His lover!"
> Mizore: "Wife."
> Yukari: "Concubine!
> ...


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Oct 27, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> For a second there, I truly thought we were going to see some* BL* in this series. xDD
> Although he might as well join the harem.


Tsukune: Everyone?! 
The Bus drivererhaps even I...

Its Official: The busdriver is apart of the Harem


----------



## Jugger (Oct 27, 2009)

Robot-Overlord said:


> Tsukune: Everyone?!
> The Bus drivererhaps even I...
> 
> Its Official: The busdriver is apart of the Harem



 Awsome chapter


----------



## Godot (Oct 27, 2009)

BINKTOPIA DOING R+V RELEASES!?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 27, 2009)

for those interested.


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2009)

Moka: Know your place


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 27, 2009)

good chapter


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 27, 2009)

This chapter was just..delicious!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2009)

Ruby's S&M fetishes are reaching new levels of epicness xDD



Robot-Overlord said:


> Tsukune: Everyone?!
> The Bus drivererhaps even I...
> 
> Its Official: The busdriver is apart of the Harem



If dreams count then you can throw him in the mix as well xDDD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally got my dose of Tsundere


----------



## fiercefire (Oct 27, 2009)

Funniest Rosario vampire chapter ever.I seriously couldn't stop laughing and phoenix was awesome, to bad it was inexperienced  . And the bus driver is now creepier then ever before.


----------



## G-Man (Oct 27, 2009)

Epic chapter is EPIC!!

1. BL in the harem!

Bus Driver - Maybe even me?

Tsukune - Uhhhh, no!!

*LOLs at Kokoa and her bat nose-bleeding over the yaoi manga.

2. The author lets us know right here and now there wll be no cop-out polygamy ending ala To-Love-Ru (despite over half of the women in the harem favoring it)!

Moka - *helping Tsukune fight off a phoenix in her normal weaker form* Because... I don't think you should engage in polygamy!!!

Everybody Else Including the Giant Phoenix Trying to Kill Them - Is this really the time for that!?

3. Inner Moka one-shotting a phoenix (granted it was a newly ascended baby and even Inner Moka herself admitted if it had been ten years older she'd have been in trouble)!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 27, 2009)

Everyone keeps saying the Bus Driver is the creepy one, and I agree he is creepy, but for different reasons.  If anyone should be called creepy, it should be Tsukune, after all , it was _his_ messed up dream.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 27, 2009)

The bus driver is so damn hilarious. That guy is definitely gold.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, it was a good chapter.  And looks like Won is like the male equivalent to Coco.   So he's going to be around much more than we think.

Also, I feel with the polygamy talk, that this was the author's way of responding to the fans saying, "Sorry, but Tsukune's going to end up with one girl and one girl only!"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 27, 2009)

Or it could be a swerve! But yeah probably gonna be one girl, and following logic it'll be Moka. Too bad it can't be an open marriage!


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Oct 27, 2009)

Why can't Tsukune be like Moka's dad, Multiple mates?	

something tells me his going impregnate Kurumu, Mizore and Ruby by the end. A _smashed_ New years eve party perhaps? 
"and Moka finds out "


----------



## Centeolt (Oct 27, 2009)

Excellent chapter. Man I missed the "Know your place" signature kick. 
Pretty funny overall, I loved inner Moka's blushing face. It was clear since many chapters back that she was also developping feelings for him... Little by little.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 27, 2009)

Yukari is quickly becoming my favorite character, up there with Mizore, Gin and the bus driver (that man is probably the soloer of planets in the R+V verse). She is the lulz.

The new chapter was great anyway. I see potential in Won and think he'll be around for a while yet...and gotta love Ikeda trolling the fans who hope for full harem/TsuMizo (I was one of those fans)/TsuKuru etc


----------



## TadloS (Oct 28, 2009)

Godot said:


> BINKTOPIA DOING R+V RELEASES!?



Your set is priceless.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 28, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Kurumu is asking specifically, after an arc where Gin is deciding to wipe Fairy Tale out for threatening Sun who he describes as the most important person to him with whom he shares a lot of history...if Gin likes Sun. Kurumu has already she's in love with Tsukune several times and nothing about this implies ANY romantic development between the two, especially as it's coming, y'know, AFTER that whole arc and is focused on Gin's clear feelings for another girl.
> 
> Can we say 'willful blindness?'



Okay Snake, you publicly called me out to respond to this post in the Konoha Telegrams.

Yes, Gin likes Sun.  And Sun likes Tsukune.   Because characters like others in manga, doesn't guarantee they are going to end up with one another.

As far as we know, the only pairing that will get resolved in the end is Tsukune and Moka.


----------



## Glued (Oct 28, 2009)

This new guy is just so random.

Mizore had the whole stalker vibe and that old teacher, plus she was being framed.
The witch girl had difficulties with the way she was treated by her fellow students
Ruby was hell bent on revenge
Kurumu was trying to steal Tsukune via magic and almost succeeded
Sun had a whole arc.

The introduction was such a joke.

I know this manga is not meant to be taken very seriously, but compared to part 1, it really isn't the same.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it's better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2009)

You can never go wrong with self-endorsed polygamy.








Never.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 28, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Okay Snake, you publicly called me out to respond to this post in the Konoha Telegrams.
> 
> Yes, Gin likes Sun.  And Sun likes Tsukune.   Because characters like others in manga, doesn't guarantee they are going to end up with one another.
> 
> As far as we know, the only pairing that will get resolved in the end is Tsukune and Moka.



You were going on how "Oh, Kurumu and Gin will end up together!" And "Oh, Kurumu likes Gin now1' Based on NOTHING. We know Gin and sUn like one another and gin had an arc *dedicated to that./B] while Kurumu has shown no romantic feelings for him-sorry, sweetie, but SMILING at someone isn't romantic. Kurumu by contrast has consistently made feelings for Tsukune clear and just a few chapters ago, was sobbing "I love you" into Tsukune's arms.

This is a romance manga...Sun and Gin are the beta couple. The nail in the coffin of your very poor argument was the cover of the voluem showing sun and GIn together in WEDDING OUTFITS. How much more evidence would you need? A big sign from gin saying "I do not like Kurumu that way? Please, explain your very desperate, poor reasoning for why Gin and Kurumu is anything other than a stupid crack pairing when it has no support besides Kurumu giving him a smile asking him if he likes someone else and...well, that's it, while Gin/Sun has tons more. Oh, and a weak little "But...it doesn't mean they'll end up together" isn't an answer. All THAT is is your overly hopeful protest out of ignorance.*


----------



## ragnara (Oct 28, 2009)

I liked the chapter but Won is just annoying so far.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought he was funny. Besides any time you got a Triad in a series its instawin!


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> You were going on how "Oh, Kurumu and Gin will end up together!" And "Oh, Kurumu likes Gin now1' Based on NOTHING. We know Gin and sUn like one another and gin had an arc *dedicated to that./B] while Kurumu has shown no romantic feelings for him-sorry, sweetie, but SMILING at someone isn't romantic. Kurumu by contrast has consistently made feelings for Tsukune clear and just a few chapters ago, was sobbing "I love you" into Tsukune's arms.
> 
> This is a romance manga...Sun and Gin are the beta couple. The nail in the coffin of your very poor argument was the cover of the voluem showing sun and GIn together in WEDDING OUTFITS. How much more evidence would you need? A big sign from gin saying "I do not like Kurumu that way? Please, explain your very desperate, poor reasoning for why Gin and Kurumu is anything other than a stupid crack pairing when it has no support besides Kurumu giving him a smile asking him if he likes someone else and...well, that's it, while Gin/Sun has tons more. Oh, and a weak little "But...it doesn't mean they'll end up together" isn't an answer. All THAT is is your overly hopeful protest out of ignorance.*


*

Poor Judgment?   Aren't you being way premature with the insults, when the manga isn't over?

And did I read this right, you're basing this this hatred on me, because of Cover Art?  



I still think Gin will end up with Kurumu. 

Because she doesn't like Gin romantically, doesn't mean she's not going to end up with him.   Have you forgotten the tension between those two when they argue?   It's no different from the married couple who constantly argues with one another, but end up still loving one another.   That's what I see in Gin x Kurumu.*


----------



## son_michael (Oct 29, 2009)

who's gin again?{yes I read this manga but the name escapes me at the moment}


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2009)

The Pervy Werewolf Photographer.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Poor Judgment?   Aren't you being way premature with the insults, when the manga isn't over?
> 
> And did I read this right, you're basing this this hatred on me, because of Cover Art?


Hatred of you? You rather overrate your importance to me. I think you lack anything resembling a logical or reasoned argument. And yes, based on cover art, showing Gin and Sun in wedding attire. It's just another nail. 

And no, I'm not being premature. Your point is stupid, illogical and ill-thought out



> I still think Gin will end up with Kurumu.


Based on absolutely nothing it seems


> Because she doesn't like Gin romantically, doesn't mean she's not going to end up with him.


Um, that's EXACTLY what it means. Kurumu has gone on and one about being destined to be with Tsukune and has said she loves him and *ONLY* him while Gin loves another girl who clearly has feelings for him.
But the rest of this should be good..


> Have you forgotten the tension between those two when they argue?


Gin has tension with EVERYONE in the manga, Tsukune included. Your point on why they'll end up together is "They don't like one another romantically, but they have tension!"
For the last time: *They are both in love with someone else/*. How much clearer can it be? No, having 'tension' when they argue doesn't make it sexual or romantic...it makes them friends. What exactly is standing in the way of Gin and Sun anyways? They do like one another romantically. No, "People don't always end up with the people they like" is not a good argument. It's a completely shitty argument, matter of fact. It's based on absolutely nothing provable or factual. Gin had an entire mini arc where he's vowed to destroy Fairy Tail for threatening Sun. From a storyline perspective? No, he's not getting with Kurumu. There would be no purpose to setting him and Sun up so heavily


> It's no different from the married couple who constantly argues with one another, but end up still loving one another.   That's what I see in Gin x Kurumu.


So friends never argue? And 'no different?' What part of *They have shown zero romantic interest in one another* have you missed Gin flirts with all the girls and showed much more interest in Moka, even. You basically only see "they sometimes fight...this means they'll be together!"

I'll lay out the evidence here:
Sun clearly cares for Gin
Gin has said Sun is the most important person to him
They have clear history
Kurumu has clearly and explicitly stated she loves Tsukune.

Hell, Mizore and Kurumu would work by these standards as they fight way more, have sleep in the same bed and they've even kissed at one point.

No, Gin will not be with Kurumu. Get over it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2009)

Geez, again with the insults.    Why can't you just let people just state their opinion and not turn this into a pairing war, okay?

What I said is just a personal opinion, nothing more.


BTW, it's foolish to base arguments solely based off cover art.   Because 9 out of 10 times, its just that - art.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 29, 2009)

You haven't been insulted. I've said your argument is bad and the points are very bad, but I have not leveled a personal insult at you. It's a personal opinion, yes, but it's stated in a way to provoke debate and it makes little sense. And it's cover art along with literally everything else....Gin and Sun are pretty much picked out for one another.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> The nail in the coffin of your *very poor argument*.





Lightysnake said:


> explain your *very desperate, poor reasoning *for why Gin and Kurumu is anything other than a stupid crack pairing when it has no support.





Lightysnake said:


> All THAT is is your overly hopeful protest out of *ignorance*.





Lightysnake said:


> Hatred of you? You rather overrate your importance to me.* I think you lack anything resembling a logical or reasoned argument*.





Lightysnake said:


> And no, I'm not being premature. Your point is *stupid*, illogical and ill-thought out.



Looks like insults to me.  

And this isn't a debate thread.   These are forums which is dedicated to other mangas which people are fans of, besides Naruto.

If you believe Gin x Sun end up together, then all the more power to you.  But for me, I'm still siding with Gin x Kurumu.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 29, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Looks like insults to me.


Those were insults to your *Argument* yes. I said that


> And this isn't a debate thread.   These are forums which is dedicated to other mangas which people are fans of, besides Naruto.


Then don't say things that just beg being torn apart


> If you believe Gin x Sun end up together, then all the more power to you.  But for me, I'm still siding with Gin x Kurumu.


Oh, right. Because they fight on occasion. Like Gin and every other female in the series.
When the series ends, I'll expect admittance of error


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 29, 2009)

If I'm wrong at the end then I won't have a problem in admitting it.  Though you should extend the same courtesy if you should end up being incorrect, yourself.

Now if you wish to discuss this further, then please PM me.   I'm sure everyone is far from annoyed at our discussion at this point.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 29, 2009)

of this arguing.

Seriously, I do like GinKuru and aren't much on GinSun, but what happens, happens. Gin ends up with Sun? That's fine with me. Gin ends up with Kurumu? That's fine with me. After all, if your pairing doesn't happen, there's always fanfiction. I'm a TsuMizo fan, but I know (and have accepted) that the series will end in TsuMoka.

Unless Tsukune breaks and decides to go into polygamy.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 29, 2009)

Given Mizore and Kurumu's scenes, I'm hoping for the harem ending. It's merely that Sun and Gin was built up way too much.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 29, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Given Mizore and Kurumu's scenes, I'm hoping for the harem ending. It's merely that Sun and Gin was built up way too much.



Unless Mizore and Kurumu solve their problems by going lesbian for each other. 

But hey, I can't deny that Ikeda gave a lot of build up to GinSun, but I dunno. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 29, 2009)

Just saying when Gin gets practically his own arc devoted to him being in love with Sun? 

And frankly, I'd hope either Kurumu/Mizore or they all get Tsukune...


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Mister B said:


> Unless Tsukune breaks and decides to go into polygamy.



Polygamy is the best way to go.




No Gin x Kurumu plz.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 29, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Polygamy is the best way to go.



That and more bus driver. He'd have the solution to everyone's problems. 



Solar Eclipse said:


> No Gin x Kurumu plz.



Eh, everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Mister B said:


> That and more bus driver. He'd have the solution to everyone's problems.



This is true.



> Eh, everyone has their own opinions.



I know

 I'm saying Gin better be with Sun only after he cockblocked.

Sun was a good candidate of being the next girl in  Tsukune  Harem, but Gin wasn't having it.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 29, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Sun was a good candidate of being the next girl in  Tsukune  Harem, but Gin wasn't having it.



Gin = saving potential candidates from Tsukune's harem


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't see it.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Riv.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 31, 2009)

No problem, I hope R+V will get as good as Season 1 again...


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish they'd re-do the anime but keep the VA's. And lose 90% of the Pantsu.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 31, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I wish they'd re-do the anime but keep the VA's. And lose 90% of the Pantsu.



Don't remind me 
It was so gruesome, I nearly wet my pants (and not with men's juice).


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2009)

Awww, i'm sorry. I forgot how horrible it was. So....that lady was Won's mom? I wish Moka's mom had showed up.....but i guess Tsukune convinces her "There's more than one type of Family." pek I really want a translation too.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh Ruby, you and your fishnets 

Kokoa got her ass blown up. 

Tsurara really knows her way around a hunting rifle. :amazed

And Yukari's mom is named Fujiko.  Can't remember if that was given out last time or not.  A shame she isn't going to get any speaking parts though as it seems to be her character.  Still, glad to see the moms again.  MILFS ahoy captain!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder what Moka's mom would be like. There a translation yet?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 31, 2009)

You know that's interesting.   Since all of Moka's sister's are half-sisters, it makes me wonder if the mothers could be human?  

So if that's true, then her mother would probably end up being the older version of Outer Moka.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 31, 2009)

Fact is...Youkai mothers are milfs. MILF! Its whats for pervin!


----------



## Mister B (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to say, Kurumu and Mizore have VERY good genes on their side.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 31, 2009)

Am I the only one who wants to confiscate Tsukune's man card at times?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 31, 2009)

I wanna see the mom. I bet's she's made of awesome. pek


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

wanna get the scan soon


----------



## TadloS (Nov 3, 2009)

New chapter is released by Franky house bitches. :ho


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's the link.  I'm not a bitch, i'm a Parawhore. :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2009)

Some of the most blatant cases of cheating ever xDD
An inner Moka being upset that the lunch she help make for Tsukine was destroyed was so cute.....


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

I know. And she looked about ready to cry. I bet it was the first bento she made....full of love. 

Was that Vampire Tsukune between her legs?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 3, 2009)

funny chapter


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought Inner and Outer Moka making the bento was cute.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 3, 2009)

for some odd reason the zombie girl kept reminding me of a peculiar character while i was reading the whole chapter but i wasn't able to remember it until i heard *"yohohohohohoho.....skull joke!!!"* 

i think he should really go for polygamy...the other "wives/toys and not to mention their milf mother's are all OK w/ it... i mean its the demon world anyways

PS: ok maybe not polygamy but he should at least get the *TOY!!!* :ho


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

His nee-chan is creepy. I didn't know zombies could take off their heads.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 3, 2009)

"Athletic carnivals are festivals held to admire the bouncing of pretty girl's breasts."  

"Big Breasts and Big Breasts combined with Bloomers are the ultimate combination!"

Go Gin!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 3, 2009)

So, I guess Tsukune's going to get into necrophilia with Ling-ling's introduction?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fiercefire (Nov 3, 2009)

Another funny chapter it was cool to see girls moms again. But I have to say that zombie girls was creepy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 3, 2009)

That was my thoughts immediaitely. Ling Ling is cute, but HOLY NECROPHILIA BATMAN!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 3, 2009)

Ling Ling was just lulz


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2009)

Didn't expect the series to focus more on the Wong family but I didn't mind since it coincided with a sports festival storyline


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder how she died.....


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 3, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I wonder how she died.....



She says she died from an illness on page 11.  Unless you mean specifically which illness, in which case, yeah, she doesn't say.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 3, 2009)

Tsurara and Ageha = <3

They say you can tell a lot about a girl based on how her mother looks, so lets hope Moka's mother is a fox!

Okay so harem check. Main girl, busty obsessive girl, stalker, slave, loli 1, loli 2, quiet girl, and now the living dead girl. Are we missing anything yet? Im seriously shocked the teacher isn't in the Harem.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2009)

_Hot Moms  _


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

Moka's will probably be the best of the Moms. 


Sun isn't in the harem, i doubt zombie girl is either.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2009)

_I can't wait to see Mokas mom _


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder what her name is.


----------



## Mister B (Nov 4, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I wonder what her name is.



Probably something to do with coffee, like the rest of the Akashiya/Shuzen characters seen so far.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 4, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> His nee-chan is creepy. I didn't know zombies could take off their heads.



I actually find the zombie sister surprisingly attractive. Her face full of indifference is kinda cute. But I need to clarify that all those went down the drain once she detached her head and cracked her face due to anger.


----------



## Mister B (Nov 5, 2009)

Ling-Ling (I think that's her name) was fugly, but entertaining. Hope she gets some more panel time along with Gin and Haji.

Oh, and as of recent, am I the only one who's starting to find Outer Moka extremely annoying? I love Inner Moka as much as the next R+V fan does lol, but Outer Moka is starting to really get on my nerves. I used to like her too, more Inner Moka and less Outer Moka, that's what I say. :ho


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Nov 5, 2009)

I always found Outer Moka kinda annoying, though she's not as bad as she was earlier.

And I didn't notice until now, but Yukari's gotten taller. And were were previously introduced to her mom? I don't seem to recall any chapter with her and I vaguely recall when Kurumu's mom showed up. And here's the question I've had for a while...

Do any of these characters have a FATHER? Even Tsukune's dad gets mentioned but never shown.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 5, 2009)

I wanna see more training!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 5, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> And I didn't notice until now, but Yukari's gotten taller. And were were previously introduced to her mom? I don't seem to recall any chapter with her and I vaguely recall when Kurumu's mom showed up. And here's the question I've had for a while...
> 
> Do any of these characters have a FATHER? Even Tsukune's dad gets mentioned but never shown.



We never were introduced in name, but Yukari's mother and father (which answers your second question) made an appearance at the parent gathering at the end of Part 1).

As for the Fathers, yeah we seen Tsukune's dad.  Both at the beginning and he makes a goofy cameo at the end of Part 1.

And as I said above, we seen Yukari's father as well.

Moka and Cocoa's father was mentioned in name.

Ruby, if I remember right, said her parents were dead.

Kurumu and Mizore's fathers never been revealed, though Mizore had one in the anime.


----------



## Mister B (Nov 5, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> I always found Outer Moka kinda annoying, though she's not as bad as she was earlier.



Ever since the Flower Offering/Land of the Yuki-onna arc, my dislike for Outer Moka has increased as much as my love for Mizore has. Kinda wish Mizore had more of a chance with Tsukune, poor girl.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 5, 2009)

I find Moka annoying cause shes so flakey and generic good girl.


----------



## Mister B (Nov 5, 2009)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I find Moka annoying cause shes so flakey and generic good girl.



Same here. I do like other characters with similar personalities to Moka (shy, nice, good girl type) but at least they had flaws, for example Nia from Gurren Lagann and Tessa from Full Metal Panic, but Moka is apparently so perfect there appears to be no flaws with her, besides her fucked up family situation and her Inner form. Tsukune isn't that bad, but characters like Kurumu, Mizore, Yukari, Inner Moka, Gin, Haji, Ruby, the bus driver, the Exorcist (I lol'ed at his 'it's interesting so we'll let it pass' from the new chapter) and possibly the Wong family in the future, are the gold of R+V for me.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Nov 5, 2009)

Inner Moka is a more interesting Character, 
the pairing between her and Tsukune is fun to watch kinda of a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Centeolt (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to see more of Kurumi's mom! What a milf, imagine the lucky bastard having a shot with her.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 2, 2009)

Yukari....damn i wanted more action.  Any links yet?


----------



## Akatora (Dec 2, 2009)

Boring chapter imo, lets hope the translation make up for it cause the raw was just ZzZz


Looking at these 

Action hardly any
Plot relevance hardly any
Fanservice some
Comedy unknown


I think these should be the best parts of Rosario + Vampire, 3/4 was lacking heavily this chapter imo lets hope the 4'th perform


----------



## Godot (Dec 2, 2009)

filler chapter eh? That's a bit of a dissapointment


----------



## Akatora (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll make a correction Fanservice some instead of hardly any still doesn't help much


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Dec 2, 2009)

Wheres the arc they promise to have by November?


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Raw links
here


----------



## Akatora (Dec 2, 2009)

perhaps in someones fanfiction :/

They should go for an arc and have these chapters show up once in awhile not the other way around
with the majority being unimportant stuff and an occational single chapter with relevance from time to time


the fact that it's monthlu makes thas even more of a letdown


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't seen a translation yet, but I can tell you guys what it's going to be about without even looking at any of the words:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even without the translation, it's easy to tell what it's about.  Yukari is self obsessed with her small tits and feels inferior to the other girls.  Comedically well timed, she had created a new machine and Fong-Fong gets ahold of it.  Since he is a total dumbass things go awry which leads to Fong-Fong and Yukari switching bodies.  

Yukari uses the guise of Fong-Fong to ask Tsukune how he really feels about her.  Of course Tsukune being the honest guy that he is (and only having feelings for Moka), tells Yukari that it's okay that she doesn't have any boobs.  

Hearing this, Yukari feels better knowing that Tsukune accepts her as she already is.  Of course, during Japan's National Teenage Breast Measurement Day™, otherwise known as Monday, Yukari is brought crashing back down as she is quickly reacquainted with the fact that she has absolutely no tits. 




And there's your "I translated by looking only at the pictures" translation


----------



## Mister B (Dec 13, 2009)

I haven't found any translations for chapter 25, but apparently it sounds boring. Oh, and about Yukari...you know she's gonna be the one Moka ends up with by the end of the story, they're just setting us up for a twist.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Dec 16, 2009)

Found a script for the chapter 

*source* Claymore Volume Covers

From the looks of it Haji has his eyes on Kocoa possible pairing? 
*Not! *


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm, so I was right with my own translation.  Boring chapter 

But I guess we've gotta throw a bone to the Yukari fans once in a while


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 17, 2009)

I just recently got into Rosario + Vampire like 2 weeks ago and I am hooked. I got from chapter 1 of season 1 to chapter 24 of season 2 in less than a week.

True story.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2009)

So I heard this had a live-action adaptation, does Rosario Dawson star in it?  And for that matter, what about the cast of Dawson's Creek?  How about some Creek Indians?  Or the crew from Indiana Jones...prefarbly Tatoo.  Does any character in this series have tattoos?


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Dec 24, 2009)

well chapter 25 is finally out.
Liar Game

100 percent prove: Tsukune is a closet case... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 thats the funniest smile I ever saw 




Edit: what are you talking about banna man pimp?


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Dec 27, 2009)

Well chapter 26 raw are out 
 Here
Chapter 26 Spoiler
*Spoiler*: __ 



Another fill chapter, but with inner Moka and a cliffhanger at the end, shes multi-talented! she even speak english but she almost killed everybody trying to cook.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 28, 2009)

looking forward to it getting translated, hopefully the cliffhanger won't be dealt with in the next chapter already


*Spoiler*: __ 



seem fillerish, but lots of inner Moka make me anticipate it anyway


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't wait for a translation....Chapter 26 looks hilarious.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Dec 28, 2009)

Robot-Overlord said:


> well chapter 25 is finally out.
> Link removed
> 
> 100 percent prove: Tsukune is a closet case...
> ...



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don't mind filler chapter, especially when it gives us a chance to witness some inner Moka action outside of her kicking something and then immediately being re-sealed.

Her personality seemed more like the two were mixed though.  It seemed at the end even though the rosario was replaced Moka wasn't able to be resealed and revert to her outer personality.  With Fong Fong appearing at the end it makes me think he and his sister had something to do with it.

One last thing I'll add is this: no matter what happens, at least it wasn't another Yukari chapter.


----------



## Mister B (Dec 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New chap sounds like fun looking at spoilers.


----------



## 157190 (Dec 29, 2009)

love this manga!


----------



## Sarkile (Dec 30, 2009)

Well November/December is pretty hectic.  And at least they're still keeping pace with the manga.  I'm happier with this series than waiting for The Breaker.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 30, 2009)

I just found out chapter 25 has finally been scanned. It's been like 3 or 4 months lol.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## TadloS (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol, that was fast. Maybe they've seen my post.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 31, 2009)

I have only one thing to say about Ura Moka in this chapter...


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope they get the seal fixed. 

Inner Moka "cooking" was hilarious.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL yeah!   Poor Yukari.  

Well we knew a while ago that something might happen to Moka's seal, so looks like the time has come.  Though I got the feeling the Wongs are going to have Tsukune joining the Wong Family as the price to fix the rosary.   But of course Tsukune will find a way out.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 31, 2009)

This made me lol hard.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2009)

Ch.25 reminded me why Yukari's my favorite character


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 31, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Ch.25 reminded me why *Yukari's my favorite character*



 Homie say wut?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Homie say wut?



Kinda shocking how I made this same statement regarding Yukari over 3yrs ago and it's just now coming as a surprise 

*recalls the Yukari sig and avy I had years ago*


----------



## TadloS (Dec 31, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> *recalls the Yukari sig and avy I had years ago*



Why not use Yukari sig again?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Why not use Yukari sig again?



Because my previous PC's hard drive was wiped out and I can't find the signature anymore


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 31, 2009)

Read Here


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 31, 2009)

Rubii is a fun character even if she comes off as a skanky gal 99.9999% of the time. It seems like every time she shows up, she has some sexual comment!


----------



## TadloS (Jan 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Tsukune was a true man in this chapter. He even accepted Uru-chan pumpkin despite how deadly it looked.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought it was sweet how Inner Moka was worried he was going to die.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 1, 2010)

Inner Moka actually has win, Outer Moka has gotten old and cliche. I wonder if the current arc, will have something to do with Outer and Inner Moka kinda fusing.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm betting on the Fusion. God, i wanna see Moka's mom, she has to be awesome. I was thinking the other day that Outer Moka's hair is pink cause her dad's is white and her mom's is red. It would play into the themes.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 1, 2010)

And who knows maybe this fusion of the two personalities would make Moka flawed in a way that redeems her. The other girls have flaws and traits that are redeeming. But Moka comes off as perfection, perfection is a bad thing!


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 1, 2010)

Inner Moka can't cook. Outer Moka.....seems to have an inferiority complex.


----------



## Glued (Jan 1, 2010)

You know, they should let Inner Moka cook on the battlefield. Then they wouldn't have any problems with the bad guys, EVER.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 2, 2010)

I know right? It was like someone set off a pipe bomb in that kitchen.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2010)

It'd be funny if it was an actual monster.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 2, 2010)

Inner Moka's way of cooking is scary, that serious look "ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!" then something bad happens.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 3, 2010)

The latest chapter with Moka is awesome sauce. Inner Moka became twice the badass she normally is. 

And im glad she's going to stick around for a bit


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 3, 2010)

I wonder.....what else Inner Moka's mom wanted her to learn, besides English?


----------



## The Big G (Jan 3, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I wonder.....what else Inner Moka's mom wanted her to learn, besides English?



Cant wait to see what Moka's mom looks like


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm gonna call it. Moka's mom is the ulitmate MILF. Tsurara and Ageha will be put to shame!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 3, 2010)

Inner Moka's cooking is so hilarious. Though its a filler chapter, its all good either way.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 3, 2010)

I wonder if Kokoa has any skills?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, she's handy with the bat.   



Jareth Dallis said:


> I'm gonna call it. Moka's mom is the ulitmate MILF. Tsurara and Ageha will be put to shame!



Bet you're right.  

But you know, I still got the sneaking suspicion that Moka's mother might be human.   Because of all the sisters being half-sisters, makes me think the Father is a playboy of sorts.  And her having a human mother could explain why Moka has the Inner and Outer personalities.   Inner takes after the Father, while the Outer takes after the Mother.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 3, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> But you know, I still got the sneaking suspicion that Moka's mother might be human.   Because of all the sisters being half-sisters, makes me think the Father is a playboy of sorts.  And her having a human mother could explain why Moka has the Inner and Outer personalities.   Inner takes after the Father, while the Outer takes after the Mother.



good theory!


----------



## The Big G (Jan 3, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> I'm gonna call it. Moka's mom is the ulitmate MILF. Tsurara and Ageha will be put to shame!



God i hope so


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 3, 2010)

I had been thinking of the probability that Moka was half vampire half human it seems probable..


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 3, 2010)

Well to me, Moka's not exactly a half-breed, but a full Vampire.  It's just her personality is split between Vampire and Human.

I think when a Vampire and a Human in the R+V World have a child, it ends up a full vampire.   Just like how the Succubus and the Snow Women's children end up being Succubus and Snow Women.


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome chapter with Ura Moka. Make me so lol when she was releasing her battle aura just to cut the pumpkin. 

Something tells me that if Ura Moka is staying "awake" for too long, Otome will slowly vanish, as she is the substute conciousness, and Ura is the main.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 22, 2010)

*Rosario Vampire Power Comparison*

There is something I have just gotta know. I've just gotten into the series Rosario Vampire, kinda. And Moka's powers, or Inner Moka's are stated to be equivalent to that of an S-class demon.Being a serious fan of Yu Yu Hakusho, I can recognize an S-class demon when I see one.

What I wanna know is, is Moka really as powerful as an S-class from YYH? Or is it just hyperbole and her always fighting weak ass enemies that didn't stand a chance in the same place?

If you have knowledge on them, you can reference any S-class demon, or character for that mater in YYH who has S-level power.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 22, 2010)

It hyperbole, she's meant to be very strong, but it's on a different scale than comparing it to the power levels of YYH or DB.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah looks like an ok chapter imo 

then again so is most chapters with inner Moka ^^'


----------



## samnas (Feb 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bunnies on a Plane, lol ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

Scan for  is now out.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2010)

funny chapter moka fan service in it


----------



## 8 (Feb 15, 2010)

that sneaky rabit


----------



## samnas (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it just me or that the chapter was really stupid, not even a least bit funny ...

If the bunnies divide when you hit them, then just freeze them ... and really, a perv bunny???


----------



## Godot (Feb 15, 2010)

I wish I was that bunny 

Anyway, i just caught up with the last 4 chapters... and it doesn't feel like i've missed a lot...


----------



## samnas (Feb 15, 2010)

^ because the last 3-4 chapters have been totally filler ...


But really, a perv bunny  is that the best this author came up with ...


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 15, 2010)

Reading the new chapter.....why are there bunnies?


----------



## samnas (Feb 15, 2010)

Apparently the author thought the bunnies are enough to crash the plane ...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 15, 2010)

lol, bunnies 

nice fanservice :ho


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 15, 2010)

I thought it was sweet that Inner and Outer Moka worked together. I want them to fuse. 

I wish they'd animate this.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd almost forgotten about Fairy Tail. In fact, I just remembered Moka's other sister that cried when she fought and the guy who was supposed to be marrying Mizore that she took off with in that helicopter.

And then I vaguely remember them mentioning that there's a 4th sister that we haven't seen yet.

Pretty sure he's going to come back to that lil storyline soon.


----------



## TadloS (Feb 15, 2010)

samnas said:


> ^ because the last 3-4 chapters have been totally filler ...
> 
> 
> But really, a perv bunny  is that the best this author came up with ...



Well, it wasn't really that bad. At least there was fan-service


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 15, 2010)

Moka took off her shirt and she didn't blush til she caught Tsukune staring...those Gremlins were creepy. Especially when that one made that face.

I hope the other sister is introduced and is normal.....but compared to Kahlua everyone's as normal as a human.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 15, 2010)

Enough is Enough, I had it with these muthafucken Bunnies on this muthafuckin PLANE!!!


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 15, 2010)

I was waiting for someone to say that.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 15, 2010)

Love the fact that the Leader of the Wong Family is TouHou Fuhai aka MASTER ASIA!


----------



## Raviene (Feb 15, 2010)

so the author just gave us a heads-up on what he would do to the 2 mokas ...a fusion!! (w/c most of us expected)

hmm  i can see the fusion as someone who most of the time is serious but is all sweet and cuddly around tsukune... how about you guys?


----------



## samnas (Feb 15, 2010)

^ A tsundere you mean ...

I just can't see the fusion happening, one has to die ...


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 15, 2010)

Stop being so pessimistic!


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 15, 2010)

Still no plot in Season 2?


----------



## TadloS (Feb 15, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Still no plot in Season 2?



Don't want to admit it but yeah. Still no plot since Mizore marriage arc. -_-


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 15, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Don't want to admit it but yeah. Still no plot since Mizore marriage arc. -_-



You know, I remember Franky House scanning Season 1 in like a month and I was actually rotting for Tsukune to kill that bastard of the organization back then. And in Season 2 we got.....some training.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 16, 2010)

well the series is likely affected by the fans opinions like other series.
If the fans shout higher for fanservice and school life than they do for action and develoupment, the usual result is chosing where the money is

aka go by the majority


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

_To the City of Evil: Hong Kong_ 

And that creature sure know it's way around Kurumu xDD


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, I feel that whatever plot Ikeda gives us is lagniappe. Because oddly when he does, it's usually interesting.

Though I doubt he'll top Tsukune becoming a ghoul. Easily the first season highlight.


----------



## Vlazz (Feb 18, 2010)

Not everyone wants rosario vampire to be a regular shonen. Some of us like the ecchi comedy with monsters. Just because serious stuff isn't going on, doesn't mean its filler. I liked all of the recent chapters this year.


----------



## samnas (Feb 18, 2010)

^ That's why R+V anime sucked, it was crap compared to the manga because there was no story and only ecchi comedy with random weak monsters ...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 18, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Enough is Enough, I had it with these muthafucken Bunnies on this muthafuckin PLANE!!!



I couldn't help but chuckle after reading this. Post of the day imo.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Feb 18, 2010)

samnas said:


> ^ That's why R+V anime sucked, it was crap compared to the manga because there was no story and only ecchi comedy with random weak monsters ...



Indeed. 

In the other hand I surprise Kurumu or Mizore didn't try to invite Tsukune to join the mile high club.


----------



## Corran (Mar 9, 2010)

Chapter 28 One Manga


----------



## Godot (Mar 9, 2010)

that was an anti-climatic ending


----------



## Drew8898 (Mar 9, 2010)

At least there's some hint at a plot.  I'm actually liking fairy tale... should I call it a subplot?  It's more behind the scenes and tidbits here and there hinting at an epic showdown rather than fight after fight after fight.  It's got me hooked.


----------



## samnas (Mar 9, 2010)

The only interesting panel in the chapter:


----------



## The Big G (Mar 9, 2010)

Kurumu almost gets tentacle rapped lol


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2010)

the new chapter was funny


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah the ol surprise plot.  It was actually good.

And next chapter, we meet the Third Demon Lord.  How much you want to bet he looks like the Bus Driver and the Principal?


----------



## Jugger (Mar 9, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Ah the ol surprise plot.  It was actually good.
> 
> And next chapter, we meet the Third Demon Lord.  How much you want to bet he looks like the Bus Driver and the Principal?



That gave me idea that bus driver is won greatgreatgreadgrandpa


----------



## samnas (Mar 9, 2010)

So is it just who thinks this chapter is a big let down, i was hoping that the plot would actually start rolling but instead we got a big old surprise comedy ...

This tells me that the plot of this arc is still being constructed ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL, what an interesting way to throw a surprise party. Kind of predictable but funny nonetheless. 

And Aono was looking so cool going in with guns blazing xD


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 9, 2010)

samnas said:


> So is it just who thinks this chapter is a big let down, i was hoping that the plot would actually start rolling but instead we got a big old surprise comedy ...
> 
> This tells me that the plot of this arc is still being constructed ...



Yup, classic stall tactic.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 9, 2010)

Kurumu, the one that always get violated.


----------



## evil_kenshin (Mar 10, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Kurumu, the one that always get violated.



yet never by the one she wants to violate her


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2010)

Jugger said:


> That gave me idea that bus driver is won greatgreatgreadgrandpa



Now that would be funny.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol, awesome chapter. Though, I got trolled. I actually didn't thought that all of this was just to delay Tsukune's crew to prepare welcome party.   Also liked the serious atmosphere and jokes.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 2, 2010)

New raw chapter is out and looks like a chapter with quite an amount of information and


*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like we're seeing the final sister along with Kokoa's mother(I can't seem to recall if they all had the same mother or all had the same father)

oj yeaj and was fun seeing Moka dressed like Lum


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 2, 2010)

Link please?


----------



## Akatora (Apr 2, 2010)

the usual place 


HNI 885


just annoying they started with the watermarks


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 2, 2010)

Is there a translation yet?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 2, 2010)

Beat to the punch.   But I had to get my new set ready.

I can read a bit of japanese so I have a few (ok, one) fact(s):

*Spoiler*: __ 



The new sister appears to be from China (it would make sense with the whole "going to China" theme, fong-fong, wong-wong, ding-dong, where's my bong.

The sister greets them with "Ni*ha*o" or Nihao.  The katakana for her name is A*ku*a, so her name is *Shuzen Akua*.  Now it's been a whole year since I took my one Japanese language course in college, but since it's written in katakana, it could be a loan word, so her name could very well be *Shuzen Akua*, or *Shuzen Aqua*.

Also, even though it's obvious, the big girl little evil Moka talks to calls her Kaa-san, so it's their mother.  So unfortunately, the pink haired Moka apparently is a clone of her mother.  Not that it's a bad thing, it would have been nice to see something different though.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought so. Her mom is awesome. pek I wonder what the mom's name is? Though, her hair appears darker than Moka's, so it might be red, akin to *Aka*shiya and *Ao*no's hair color.


----------



## samnas (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at Touhou Fuhai ...
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and he calls Moka's mom as "Akasha Blood River" ... I assume that's her name ...

And please don't tell me outer Moka is actually Moka's mother ...


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 3, 2010)

No, they just look alike.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

lol Fong Fong's dad is Wong Fei Hung. 

Big sis looks cool.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 5, 2010)

Is the current chapter translated yet?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 5, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Is the current chapter translated yet?



Not yet, it seems.


----------



## Godot (Apr 8, 2010)

Yay for plot development 

It was nice seeing Moka as a child, though her sister looks evil as fuck.


----------



## ragnara (Apr 8, 2010)

Akuha kind of looks like Ruby with witch clothes.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

good new chapter mokas mom looks exactly like


----------



## The Big G (Apr 8, 2010)

MILF SIGHTING! 

Moka's Mother finally revealed! 

One thing i love about Rosario is not only can we get wonderful fan service but the plot has great twists and turns.


----------



## samnas (Apr 8, 2010)

So it was Shuzen Akuha that changed the family's name to Shuzen ...

So the seal is not just a power seal, but it is also able to seal memories as well as Moka's mom ...

Interesting chapter ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like the plot is advancing. Not only are they within Moka's sealed memories where Moka's past is coming into focus, but Fairy Tail's plans are starting to take form. I wonder just what those eggs are that they are implanting all over the world?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 8, 2010)

The eggs are probablly some kind of created monster thats going to act as the enforcer of Fairy Tale's army.


Now the mother is interesting.  I stated a few months ago that I was betting Outer Moka looked just like her, while Inner Moka took after the father.   And here we are, its exactly that.  But now that it's revealed that she was the one that gave the Rosario to Moka, hidden her memories, and looks like Outer Moka.  Really interesting!  

I got the feeling that Moka's Mother is really Outer Moka and protecting Inner Moka from the Father, who probably has some grand plans for her.   And destroying the pictures and the dairies was to prevent Moka from discovering the truth (the locked memories).


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 8, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> The eggs are probablly some kind of created monster thats going to act as the enforcer of Fairy Tale's army.
> 
> 
> Now the mother is interesting.  I stated a few months ago that I was betting Outer Moka looked just like her, while Inner Moka took after the father.   And here we are, its exactly that.  But now that it's revealed that she was the one that gave the Rosario to Moka, hidden her memories, and looks like Outer Moka.  Really interesting!
> ...




You must have been over at animesuki.

People been coming up with crackpot theories like this.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 8, 2010)

Heh. So the Moka that's been friends with Tsukune and what not isn't the real Moka, but the spirit of her mother?

Afterall, what's his face said it was also a filter seal, so the part of her mind that's like her mother is on the outside and the part that's like her father is on the inside.

But if the character design is any indication, the true form of Moka is Inner Moka.



And yeah. Akuha is obviously evil, but is she the big bad?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 8, 2010)

I really, really don't want Outer Moka to be the mom just fused with the real one.  I prefer thinking of it as:  Moka sealed herself, resulting in her losing a part of herself, but the part of her that remained was what was impressed on her by her mother, which is why she looked and acted the way she did.  

And eventually, the outer shell eventually became a separate personality, so essentially two people in the same body.

Having Outer Moka end up being the actual mother seems like something the anime would do.  That shit need not be happening in the manga yo.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 8, 2010)

The thought of Tsukune really putting his moves on Moka mom is just.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 8, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> You must have been over at animesuki.
> 
> People been coming up with crackpot theories like this.



Na, I don't bother with any other anime forums.

But what do you propose then?   There is an obvious link with the way Outer Moka looks, the Rosario, and the Mother's disapperance.

The only things I can think of is that either it's a deliberate effect placed by the mother on the Rosario to influence Moka's personality, or that it's the mother.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 8, 2010)

That it's the mother herself is idiotic and kind of kills the idea they're the same person...it also makes the romance with Tsukune plain creepy as he's not really romancing Moka at all.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 8, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, I don't bother with any other anime forums.
> 
> But what do you propose then?   There is an obvious link with the way Outer Moka looks, the Rosario, and the Mother's disapperance.
> 
> The only things I can think of is that* either it's a deliberate effect placed by the mother on the Rosario to influence Moka's personality*, or that it's the mother.



Possibly this



> It could be because Outer Moka's personality was created based on the person Inner Moka loved and admired the most, hence why Outer Moka looks a lot like her mother.



^or this.....


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 9, 2010)

It occurred to me while I was reading the chapter that outer moka could really be mokas mother but that would turn the romance into a train wreck so I'm 100% sure it's not the case.  It might be the authors intention to lead people on for dramas sake though.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know man..

If some of the crackpot theories are true..Tsukune has been wooing at the same time not only Moka..but also Moka's mother..

That's something I expected only Negi to be able to pull it off..

If that is true..then not only Tsukune has to choose between his harem..but he also has to choose between Moka and her mother..


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 9, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I don't know man..
> 
> If some of the crackpot theories are true..Tsukune has been wooing at the same time not only Moka..but also Moka's mother..
> 
> ...



Their crackpot for a reason. 

More and more people are coming to this conclusion for some reason.


Who will you choose Tsukune, "the milf," "the daughter," or "the oh screw it, harem me baby" path. 

Choose your destiny.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Their crackpot for a reason.
> 
> More and more people are coming to this conclusion for some reason.
> 
> ...



Well..knowing full well japanese manga..

Tsukune will leave all the girls in the end,including Moka and her mother,give up his vampiric powers and will go to live with his cousin and just lead a normal,boring-ass life.

Because that would be proper..in a japanese manga!


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 9, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..knowing full well japanese manga..
> 
> Tsukune will leave all the girls in the end,including Moka and her mother,give up his vampiric powers and will go to live with his cousin and just *lead a normal,boring-ass life.
> *
> Because that would be proper..in a japanese manga!



Do not want. 









Wait, doesn't his cousin like him? :ho

Oh my, another path he can choose.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Apr 9, 2010)

interesting chapter.

Insane ramblings 

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the eldest name is Akuha which is Aqua 
 like aquaphina made by pepsi co who makes pepsi which is a caffeine drink which corresponds the sisters theme naming. I see what you did there R+V author


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 9, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> That it's the mother herself is idiotic and kind of kills the idea they're the same person...it also makes the romance with Tsukune plain creepy as he's not really romancing Moka at all.



You never know, this sort of twist very well could be what's intended.  And sometimes stupid theories end up being spot on. 



Tracespeck said:


> It occurred to me while I was reading the chapter that outer moka could really be mokas mother but that would turn the romance into a train wreck so I'm 100% sure it's not the case.  It might be the authors intention to lead people on for dramas sake though.



If you think about it, there was always a situation which Moka, Tsukune would end up with.   Many of us thought that the two halves would end up merging in the end.   But now, if the mother ends up being one of the personalities, then it also solves who Tsukune would end up with.

But while people are thinking Outer Moka is the Mother (since she looks and acts the same), I think its more like Outer Moka is the real Moka, and the mother is Inner Moka.   After all, Inner Moka is the one the mature one and awfully protective of Outer Moka.  (Doesn't sound like a motherly trait if you think about it?)

So it probably ends up that the mother wanted Moka to have a normal life, and she took on her daughters vampire tendancies, while Moka was living a "normal" life.  (As much normal as you can get in the monster world).



Solar Eclipse said:


> Their crackpot for a reason.
> 
> More and more people are coming to this conclusion for some reason.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with chosing "all the above".  



Ciupy said:


> Well..knowing full well japanese manga..
> 
> Tsukune will leave all the girls in the end,including Moka and her mother,give up his vampiric powers and will go to live with his cousin and just lead a normal,boring-ass life.
> 
> Because that would be proper..in a japanese manga!



To me, my experience with Manga and Anime say that Tsukune ends up with Outer Moka.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 9, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Nothing wrong with chosing "all the above".



b..b..but the damn milf won't allow it, it's either Her/inner or gtfo.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't like the idea of Outer and inner Moka not being the same person....but if that's the case then the little Moka in the seal clearly indicates that INNER Moka is the REAL Moka and so if Outer Moka is her mother then Tsukune will end up with Inner Moka.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 9, 2010)

What about if Moka and her mother now share body and there emotions have been polarized?


aka Outer Moka and Inner moka are both Moka and Akasha at the same time but they share differant aspects of the originals


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 9, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> b..b..but the damn milf won't allow it, it's either Her/inner or gtfo.



Think of it as a Buy One and get One Free.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 14, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Do not want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost forgot about that cousin. I haven't seen her in the manga in a long time now.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 14, 2010)

Moka stated that she went in the human world to find her mother, and i was thinking, since everyone else besides Moka and her mom hated humans, maybe she left as an excuse for Moka to find Tsukune? There seems to be a possibility that JF isn't the only Prophet around.

Plus, Akasha left, and I doubt she would seal herself into her own child if she wanted to get away from the Family.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's hoping we get the next one. Mangahelpers seem to have disabled RAWs for it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 30, 2010)

Read 10 chapters in a rush. And I'm loving what I'm seeing !


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 30, 2010)

Some spoilers on the new chapter out!
And we see Daddy Starbucks


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2010)

Link please?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2010)

Whoa..Daddy Starbucks looks awesome,kinda like a young Gary Oldman in Dracula!

Also..man..the vampires are stuck-up noble-types.

Well..with them being one of the strongest type of monsters around..but still,damn.

Like a french party at the time of the Sun King..


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2010)

Where'd you get them?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Where'd you get them?



Well,AnimeSuki!

And here they are:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The snobs:





The proving begins.




The proving ends.



The Big Daddy Starbucks himself..


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 30, 2010)

This means the chapter may actually come out on a good time.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe that's where Kahlua got her tears from?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Maybe that's where Kahlua got her tears from?



Yes,I am pretty sure that she is somehow forced to fight against her will.

Methinks Tsukune will have to stomp some ass and fix this situation!


----------



## Akatora (Apr 30, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,I am pretty sure that she is somehow forced to fight against her will.
> 
> Methinks Tsukune will have to stomp some ass and fix this situation!



I don't think it will matter if Tsukune beat anyone there after all isn't it simply Moka's memories and not time travel?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 30, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I don't think it will matter if Tsukune beat anyone there after all isn't it simply Moka's memories and not time travel?



Yes, but it could have a similar effect.  Instead of altering time however, he could alter Moka's memories which could have a negative impact on her.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I don't think it will matter if Tsukune beat anyone there after all isn't it simply Moka's memories and not time travel?



I didn't mean to do it in Moka's memories,I meant in real life.

I think that he will convert Kahlua in the end..


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2010)

I want him to convert her.  Then all 4 of the vamps can take on Aqua.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 30, 2010)

well, have the feeling Daddy Starbucks'll be the Big Dad?


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe.... I just wanna see his reaction if he walks in on the Moka's and Tsukune kissing.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 30, 2010)

Daddy Starbucks is one smooth looking guy.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2010)

He's attractive, but not like Tsukune.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 30, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> He's attractive, but not like Tsukune.



Wasn't talking about that kind of smooth.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 30, 2010)

You weren't?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 30, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> You weren't?



No. 

Meant that everything he does looks smooth like.



Wait.......  does that even make sense. 

I can't explain it good, its just smooth looking okay.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 1, 2010)

He's Gary Oldman smooth


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2010)

Scan for  is now available


----------



## Romanticide (May 10, 2010)

I wonder if other intruders came and took Moka's mom?


----------



## Lightysnake (May 10, 2010)

The Miu...prolly Akuha


----------



## samnas (May 10, 2010)

^ Its definitely her ...

Damn that move she used on those guys was just awesome ... Even Touhou doesn't know about it ...


----------



## Lightysnake (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, she's broken


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2010)

good chapter what if moka and her sister merged somehow and that is the one sealed in the rosary


----------



## Romanticide (May 10, 2010)

Um, no.  Aqua is at the end in the cloak.


----------



## ragnara (May 10, 2010)

Akuha looked really interesting this chapter, she's obviously evil but I hope she doesn't disappear after becoming the arc boss.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (May 11, 2010)

She's got too much history to just flat out disappear. 

But I wonder who's gonna take Akuha down when it comes time for it.


----------



## Nightwish (May 11, 2010)

Akuha is a monster.


Its going to take a lot to bring her down. Unless Tsukune can put on the charms and weaken her.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2010)

Akuha is an adorable monster. Get it right.

After finally catching up. Fong Fong's mother is the prettiest of all the moms.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 11, 2010)

So was that her storming the mansion in the not dream world?


----------



## The Big G (May 11, 2010)

Akuha is a crazy bitch!

someone's gunna get wtfpawned


----------



## Tyrannos (May 11, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody is really talking about us finally seeing Moka's father.

And Akuha's visiting the Fong mansion, may seem like an invasion, but somehow I think its just a friendly visit.   Perhaps Akuha isn't the villian we are made out to believe, or that shes about to do the typical boss pre-fight speach of "you can't win, surrender".


----------



## Jugger (May 11, 2010)

Now that we are in china moka will learn chinese martial art and beats Akuha.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 11, 2010)

So, thoughts on Issa?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 11, 2010)

He's Zangetsu.  


Seriously, the way he pitted his daughters in battle, shows how badass he is.   Definite Final Boss material.


----------



## Ciupy (May 11, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> He's Zangetsu.
> 
> 
> Seriously, the way he pitted his daughters in battle, shows how badass he is.   Definite Final Boss material.



Young Gary Oldman smooth..

Seriously..the moment he just clapped his freaking hands,even his daughters,heated in the middle of the battle stopped.

Not to mention the fact that he seems to be the leader of the Vampires in Japan,leader of the underworld..and probably Fairy Tale..

Unless Tsukune gets a major power-up they are definetly down the shitcreek with no paddles..


----------



## Nightwish (May 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Young Gary Oldman smooth..
> 
> Seriously..the moment he just clapped his freaking hands,even his daughters,heated in the middle of the battle stopped.
> 
> ...



I wonder if he's the type of father  who says you have to beat him to marry one of his daughters.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2010)

Kahlua is still scary no matter what. I'm hoping next chapter we see what Akuha looks like currently.


----------



## son_michael (May 11, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm surprised nobody is really talking about us finally seeing Moka's father.
> 
> And Akuha's visiting the Fong mansion, may seem like an invasion, but somehow I think its just a friendly visit.   Perhaps Akuha isn't the villian we are made out to believe, or that shes about to do the typical boss pre-fight speach of "you can't win, surrender".



nah she's totally evil, she's in the dark cloak...she knows Moka is there...she's like this forbidden taboo subject


without a doubt she is the villain of this arc.


----------



## Ciupy (May 11, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I wonder if he's the type of father  who says you have to beat him to marry one of his daughters.



To be honest..I think that he views his daughters as symbols of his power,status and as tools as well.

And he gives the impression that he married Akasha just for the fact that she was from a good,noble bloodline..in short,just a trophy wive.

I don't really think he gives a damn about his daughters feelings.


----------



## Danchou (May 11, 2010)

So how good is this manga? If you were to describe it in a few words? I think I might pick it up.


----------



## Ciupy (May 11, 2010)

Danchou said:


> So how good is this manga? If you were to describe it in a few words? I think I might pick it up.



It starts slow,but gets awesome later.

Teenage boy gets to a new highschool,legendary monsters are there,boy learns that supernatural things exist,boy meets girl (who is also a vampire),things happen,he gains friends (and a harem),ancient conspiracy,things really start to heat up..aaand more would be spoilers!

It's worth reading.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 11, 2010)

Danchou said:


> So how good is this manga? If you were to describe it in a few words? I think I might pick it up.



The girl in my sig is the female lead.


*Spoiler*: __ 



or rather, half the female lead


----------



## G-Man (May 11, 2010)

I don't know.  Call me picky, but somehow Moka's dad seemed... underwhelming.  Maybe it was just his intro.  This is finally the big reveal of Moka's dad, even if its just in a flashback, and his intro is completely overshadowed by Akuha's (whose not even his biological daughter if I'm reading the chapter right) introduction into the plot.

Yeah, he looks "smooth", like an aristocratic player, your typical Anne Rice vampire really (which may be the problem), but somehow he seems... greasy.  Maybe the pics of him in that chapter just weren't doing him justice, but he looked more like a younger version of the Count from Gankukotsu (sp?), that anime version of the Count of Monte Cristo.

The first close-up we see of his face pales in comparison to the close-up we see of Akuha during the previous chapter.  When se see her coming up to the mansion, she just looks epic, even as a little girl and you can immediately tell she's going to big a big figure in this arc and possibly for the rest of the series (she seems to be the strongest of the sisters and it would be weird to just do away with her by the end of this arc leaving only her dad as possible final villain).

I'm hoping that's not his full vampire form (like his Outer Moka form, but without a personality change), and that he takes off his own rosario for the big finale.  All-in-all, all three of the Hades Lords have been underwhelming in appearance and feats.  With Fong it was to be expected since he's almost a joke character and a mere plot device for this arc anyway (hell, I'd be surprised if he survives this arc and doesn't sacrifice himself to save them all from Akuha), but the Chairman got gimped hard by Hokuto, even if it was plot-mandated, totally killing his hype, and now Moka's dad doesn't even look as awesome as his daughters (even Kahlua's intro seemed more impressive).


----------



## SmashSk8er (May 11, 2010)

Fuckin adorable. :33


----------



## Nightwish (May 11, 2010)

Can't see it.

What is it?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 12, 2010)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> The girl in my sig is the female lead.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There's a girl in your sig?  

Oh, there she is.


----------



## SmashSk8er (May 12, 2010)

The last page of the new chapter where Akuha hugs Moka.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 12, 2010)

G-Man said:


> All-in-all, all three of the Hades Lords have been underwhelming in appearance and feats.  With Fong it was to be expected since he's almost a joke character and a mere plot device for this arc anyway (hell, I'd be surprised if he survives this arc and doesn't sacrifice himself to save them all from Akuha), but the Chairman got gimped hard by Hokuto, even if it was plot-mandated, totally killing his hype, and now Moka's dad doesn't even look as awesome as his daughters (even Kahlua's intro seemed more impressive).



I don't think that moka's dad is one of the hades lords. Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Danchou (May 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It starts slow,but gets awesome later.
> 
> Teenage boy gets to a new highschool,legendary monsters are there,boy learns that supernatural things exist,boy meets girl (who is also a vampire),things happen,he gains friends (and a harem),ancient conspiracy,things really start to heat up..aaand more would be spoilers!
> 
> It's worth reading.


Thanks. I've put it on my to read list.





Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> The girl in my sig is the female lead.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jun 15, 2010)

Download Link

ch 31 out now. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Moka's mom is the third dark lord and the busdriver is not.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 15, 2010)

Robot-Overlord said:


> Download Link
> 
> ch 31 out now.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only that,she is a Shinso,a High Daywalker with incredible strenght that once took on the first vampire (Alucard) and actually won.

Holy shit,what's going to happen next?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2010)

shit is on!! 

best chapter in a while :33


----------



## Calgar (Jun 15, 2010)

I either forgot, or just learned that Moka's father is a man-whore.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Gyokuro (first time i've heard her mentioned) is Kahula and Kokoa's birth mother.
Akua - Different mother
Moka's Mom - Third dark lord/Shinso

So, 4 kids by 3 women. Strikes me that Moka's mother is a "Mistress" and this Gyokuro person being his current "wife" which doesn't really seem to mesh well with her being the third Dark Lord and all. I assume Akua's mother was a one time thing or more likely she is dead.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2010)

Shit just got motherfucking real!!!!!


I need the next chapter, like right now.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 15, 2010)

Awsome chapter. I wonder if rosario vampire 2 end in 40 chapter like the first one and after that rosario vampire 3 starts.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 15, 2010)

Read the latest chapter....i'm more confused than ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, quite a few revelations this chapter, especially concerning Moka's mother. And I didn't know Kurumu or succubus in general had that ability


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 15, 2010)

Calgar said:


> I either forgot, or just learned that Moka's father is a man-whore.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No. Issa is just the vampire version of nobility, being one of the strongest in the world. And if you figure that a vampire's powers are hereditary, then it makes sense that it's in the best interest of the vampire race to sire children from different powerful wives.

I have noticed an overabundance of daughters. So maybe another explaination is that Issa is the Henry VIII of vamps. Tryin' for that ever elusive son to take up the family line.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So is Akasha one of the Dark Lords or the Leader?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So is Akasha one of the Dark Lords or the Leader?




*Spoiler*: __ 



She is one of them, and the leader.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, she must be really strong......


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 15, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Wow, quite a few revelations this chapter, especially concerning Moka's mother. And I didn't know Kurumu or succubus in general had that ability



It's Succubi!


----------



## son_michael (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm already starting to hate Akusha....
*Spoiler*: __ 



 she only joined the family so she could get close to Alucard and kill moka's mother? That's a damn good final villain candidate right there.....albeit taking over the world as the motive is really cliche..




in any case, a great chapter. Should be interesting to see how Tsukune and Moka react to Akusha when they wake up.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, indeed new revelation.  So Kahlua and Kokoa are full blooded sisters (same mother and father).  Was assuming they all had seperate mothers and Issa's just a playboy.


*Spoiler*: _And Moka's mother_ 



.... being the Third Dark Lord.   

Nice twist!   And all this time we thought it was Moka's father who could've been.   Though it would've been funny if Tsukune's father was the last one.  But this revelation is just as awesome!  






Flawed Perfection said:


> Wow, quite a few revelations this chapter, especially concerning Moka's mother. And I didn't know Kurumu or succubus in general had that ability



Well, I'm imagining there are some character special abilities that have yet to be revealed.   But I got a feeling that when things calm down, Kurumu will be using this ability again, but on Tsukune - alone.


----------



## samnas (Jun 15, 2010)

Wah, so Akasha is not only one of the lords but also their leader ...

"So unexpected"


Man, honestly what is wrong with this family, every woman is a freaking monster ...


----------



## Centeolt (Jun 16, 2010)

I would never..EVER.. had thought that Rosario+Vampire would be so story complex and shocking... Look back to the first one.. that got absolutly nothing to do with the current chapter. It's like Hello Kitty going Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's really gone in a whole other direction.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the anime's a pretty good indicator of what R+V was originally going to be like. But the writer liked the plot potential/someone else started helping with the story and he began adding in new elements.

The main difference seems to all begin in how Ghoulkune was handled.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 16, 2010)

The anime was.....basically 99% filler.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 16, 2010)

And did a good job of crapping all over the canon at that. Like introducing Kokoa in season one.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 17, 2010)

Centeolt said:


> I would never..EVER.. had thought that Rosario+Vampire would be so story complex and shocking... Look back to the first one.. that got absolutly nothing to do with the current chapter. It's like Hello Kitty going Full Metal Alchemist



 


Pretty fucking much.

It started so lightheaded..and now..


Will Akasha die at the hand of her stepdaughter?

Will Tsukune fuse with Alucard's power in the end?

Coming next in Rosario Vampire!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 7, 2010)

Love the new chapter. Very good fight.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm really liking latest chapters. It's really dark and interesting. 

On sides notes Akasha is fucking beast. Well, not entirely. After all, she didn't wanted to hurt Moka.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 7, 2010)

This chapter, I'm speechless. 


Is Alucard waking up now too? My goodness.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 7, 2010)

Loved the chapter.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 7, 2010)

holy freaking cow!!! 


this chapter... left me speechless 


poor moka


----------



## Centeolt (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like Alucard wasn't dead after all. I wonder if during his rampage, Moka will make her mother soul fuse with hers in order to save her... hence the "outer" Moka; But will lose all memory in the process.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet chapter!!!

These moments is what makes R+V an awesome manga!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 7, 2010)

really good chapter


----------



## Akatora (Jul 8, 2010)

A great chapter

Rosario is in one of it's best times atm imo


----------



## Akatora (Jul 8, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> oh wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope we'll later see a flashback of the dark lords vs Alucard


They did look way stronger in that flash back panel


----------



## gugvg (Jul 9, 2010)

its really good i just wish that chapters would come out sooner because its hard for me to read it one month, get into it and then next month my buzz was completly killed during the waiting period. but i guess all monthly chapter manga is like that.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 28, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> hmmm... so if Moka at that time had the blood of the shinso doesn't that mean that at this time it would be fully reasonable to think that Tsukune may end up as the next shinso. After all, apparently it is passed on through the absorption of the previous shinso's blood and that is precisely what he was doing in order to win fights in the beginning, I only checked the last two pages so I don't know if anyone has brought it up yet.
> *edit* people are looking back at RV and noticing how drastic of a change there has been since the beginning, but pretty much all manga start out light like that, it's because they don't want to start a serious story if they're going to be axed in 15 weeks. so the beginnings of mangas are pretty much to test the waters (I'm sure more popular mangaka don't have to worry as much)




The problem is we have had serious arcs before only to return to no plot arcs
Ecchi is fine, but honestly this manga do better having plot as the focus and have Ecchi moment show up than having the focus on the Ecchi and having plot moment show up


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2010)

Is new chapter out?


----------



## Akatora (Jul 28, 2010)

Not really much of a complain, It's just sad knowing the author is able to do better and being monthly there should be plenty time for research.

Do i mind Ecchi? no

Do i mind Ecchi when i think the author can entertain me better with serious scenes? yes

The girls are fair looking so ofcause the ecchi is fine, still as usual series got more potential than it live up to(though every reader got there own idea in which direction a series should head)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2010)

Scan for ch.33 is now out.


----------



## Corran (Aug 7, 2010)

Next chapter has to be the last in this flashback.

Anyone have any idea where she pulled the rosary from and why she looked about 20 years younger?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2010)

Moka's mother was pretty strong even with her Shinso powers long transferred over to her daughter. The regenerative abilities were off the charts.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks for the link, Kira :33

edit: Akasha the nosferutau.. bad ass name


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2010)

I cried a little at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 7, 2010)

What a awsome chapter Moka mother is most badass mother


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2010)

chapter was good


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alucard really looks a alien on page 20.





only Akasha can pull off kicking building-size vampire/alien abomination's ass while only wearing her underwear.


----------



## Weather (Aug 8, 2010)

> only Akasha can pull off kicking building-size vampire/alien abomination's ass while only wearing her underwear.


The Outfit looks like some sort of a masochist outfit or something.

Loved the New Chapter, Moka's Mother is Baddass.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 8, 2010)

Hilarious how just a few months ago we were anticipating the reveal of Moka's dad most.

Then it turns out her MOTHER is the one we were all truly waiting for.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 8, 2010)

Moka's mom got legs.  

But it was a nice moment at the end in parental love.  And explains how she got the Shinso Blood. 

And it makes me wonder with Moka doing the same for Tsukune, that the Shinzo blood is now in him and not Moka?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 8, 2010)

Is it me or is Akua really cute in a she will kill us way.


----------



## Opera (Aug 9, 2010)

It went from ponies to destruction of the planet. ..


----------



## The Big G (Aug 9, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> edit: Akasha the nosferutau.. bad ass name



More like Akasha the MILF 

also would this mean Tsukune has the shisho power because Moka bit him....


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 9, 2010)

The Big G said:


> More like Akasha the MILF
> 
> also would this mean Tsukune has the shisho power because Moka bit him....



maybe that's why he was looking so somber


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno...I think its a tie. I still like Mizore's mom more. She's so classy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2010)

Scan for ch.34 is now out.


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2010)

She was a fake?  Thats sad.

Big reveal was shocking!  As if anyone didn't know who it was.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 6, 2010)

so then I guess Tskune will be with the real Moka? Nah I bet they will find a way to keep them both apart of Moka and both be in love with him.


good chapter, can't wait till tskune realizes he has the shinsou blood now(hasn't been stated in the manga but im sure he does)


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm confused now...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 6, 2010)

Talk about The Untwist.
We already knew this since a long time ago.

Captain Obvious chapter.


----------



## Godot (Sep 6, 2010)

Does that mean we're getting emo-Tsukune for a while now?


----------



## Centeolt (Sep 6, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Talk about The Untwist.
> We already knew this since a long time ago.
> 
> Captain Obvious chapter.


 
I wouldn't call it obvious, because we all thought that outer Moka was just a split personality of the Inner, but this chapter reveal that she's nothing close to the real, just a made up one.

It's like you're dating this lovely girl for months and one day you learn that she's a cyborg in real.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 6, 2010)

With the talk about the "fake" personality and the cliffhanger of Tsukune falling into the darkness, I got the feeling that that "fake" personality not really being fake at all, but the real Moka (well part of her).


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 6, 2010)

I always thought the "fake" moka is what she would be like if she wasn't a vampire, like if she were a normal human.  So the personality is still generated from her but since she was born a vampire you could look at it as being fake.  I still think they will merge in the end and just be one more balanced Moka.

Anyway this "fake" stuff is just the author making some drama for the readers which will be revealed to be no big deal soon.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 6, 2010)

the super sweet personality was never the real Moka, so that's the fake but both personalities love him and I'm sure even though outer Moka is fake...that she has the right to her existence and will co exist with the real Moka aka inner Moka. I think both will either merge their personalities or just individually share him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, the reason for Moka's rosary is now crystal clear. And Aono is taking the news about Outer Moka real hard =/


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 6, 2010)

tsukune you bitch  


now operation save tsukune arc is next giogio


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Sep 6, 2010)

He's quite shook up, to be sure. The girl he fell for wasn't even real, just an imprint of the girl's mom.

He'll get over it though. Eventually.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 6, 2010)

No matter where she came from, though, she's just as real as the others


----------



## Centeolt (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I'm pretty sure Tsukune will either:
1- Still love Outer Moka despite the fact that she's been artificialy made

2- See Outer in the real Moka and accept that they're the same in the end. You know, kind of like all these animes moment where they can see the ghost of the one they loved that will convince them to move on.


----------



## Mister B (Sep 7, 2010)

Fucking emo Tsukune. 

But at least we might not see Outer Moka again though.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 7, 2010)

The whole point of this arc has been 'bonding' or merging the two anyways...Look at how inner and Outer Moka interact...Outer Moka's just as real now.


----------



## Glued (Sep 7, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> No matter where she came from, though, she's just as real as the others



Tsukune doesn't know this, to him Outer Moka may just be a computer programmed to respond under certain circumstances, incapable of intelligent thought or actual feeling


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 7, 2010)

He's gonna be set straight soon enough.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2010)

Scan for ch.35 is out now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 11, 2010)

You got to feel bad for Kurumu and Fong-Fong this chapter.   

But go Ling-Ling!


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 11, 2010)

Ling Ling is win. Hope the Wongs are alright


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like we're in for an interesting battle in the next chapter. Let's see what Ling Ling will bring to the table.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.36 is now out.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 14, 2010)

its amazing how good this manga has gotten. Now we have another of the three dark lords ready to fight akua! Next few chapters should be great


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2010)

Nothing ever goes as planned when a character plans to sacrifice themselves to stop an enemy but they always try to go that route.

In any case, I look forward to seeing more of Fuhai next chapter.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 14, 2010)

I dearly hope that Akuha can't beat a freaking DARK LORD....that'd take her to Boring Invincible Villain territory


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2010)

Just read the last two chapters...i can't wait for Moka to wake up.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 14, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Nothing ever goes as planned when a character plans to sacrifice themselves to stop an enemy but they always try to go that route.



Which is kind of a pity, if I may say so.



Lightysnake said:


> I dearly hope that Akuha can't beat a freaking DARK LORD....that'd take her to Boring Invincible Villain territory



Hah. Think back to where Hokuto managed to "defeat" one of the Dark Lords with merely a single Sneak Attack..


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 14, 2010)

Touhou Fuhai is apparently MUCH stronger.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 14, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> Touhou Fuhai is apparently MUCH stronger.



I should hope so. Then, again, the opponent is also much stronger here (compared to Hokuto, I mean). Oh well, let's wait and see what one of the Dark Lords is capable of  . Their hype can't be for nothing, can it? <_<.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice bit of turn around, I can see Akua retreating and the Moka and the others waking up next chapter.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 15, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Nothing ever goes as planned when a character plans to sacrifice themselves to stop an enemy but they always try to go that route.
> 
> In any case, I look forward to seeing more of Fuhai next chapter.




No rule without exception even in shounen 

Take Ginga nagareboshji gin for instance plenty suicides there to kill an enemy and most of them = permanent dead good guy and permanent dead bad guy





anyway agreed a fine chapter and next one will likely be even better


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuhai is was pretty cool this chapter.   

But quite a twist with those guys from Part 1 returning.  Thought they worked for Fairy Tale, but looks like they are a group fighting them. 

The story is really ramping up now.


----------



## son_michael (Dec 14, 2010)

ugh why did moka have to go with her willingly.......and akaha is full of shit, she's gonna sacrifice her sister so she can get the shinso power, only to realize that Moka doesn't have it MWAHAHAHA


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2010)

The fight between master and disciple was shorter than expected.

And are we really going to start a rescue arc of sorts? >_>


----------



## Unknown (Dec 15, 2010)

Btw, did Fuhai awaken his third eye in this page?
by Grimmjow's cero
In that case, he wasn't fighting seriously aganist Akua.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 20, 2010)

Here too, It seems like a third eye of the Yasha opened for a bit here too:
effortlessly 
Is it confirmed that Fuhai is a Yasha like Fong Fong?


----------



## Goom (Dec 20, 2010)

It could be that... or it could be that he's just scrunching up his forehead a bit.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 15, 2011)

"akua will not lay a hand on outer moka" +"Akua is just someone with a sister complex"...

DAMN YOU TOUHOU FUHAI!

Akua doesn't want to harm Moka. The only hand she would lay on Moka would be the one to get in her pants. Thus touhou fuhai ruined that chance T_T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2011)

^Touhou always gets the last laugh. Poor Akua can't be with her beloved inner Moka 

Well, I guess we're in for a training arc. Hopefully Tsukune will master his training under Touhou.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 15, 2011)

this chapter just made akua a lot less evil, that sucks...I wanted her to be the big bad guy but now the arc will probably end with her becoming everybody's friend -__-


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 26, 2011)

When did Hokuto's monster form become a tentacle raep monster?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 27, 2011)

It was back at the end of part 1.  


But things are getting interesting.   Tsukune going through another training session and might actually become something.


----------



## Goom (Jan 27, 2011)

son_michael said:


> this chapter just made akua a lot less evil, that sucks...I wanted her to be the big bad guy but now the arc will probably end with her becoming everybody's friend -__-



Pretty much how I feel.  Kinda wierd how akua has no problem slicing her mom in half but loves moka like this...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe it's just been so long I forgot that his other state is a tentacle raep monster. I remember his hands became weird wing things.

Maybe Tsukune will get a proper seal for his ghoul powers. Then again they would never EVVVVVVVVVER let the protagonist get rid of a major flaw.


----------



## Kirath (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a quick question: Is this manga more like To-Love-Ru, in the sense that it's a light-hearted comedy that consists of single episodes that don't follow a common plot that strictly. Or is it more similiar to Ichigo 100%, i.e. with an actual plot?


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 17, 2011)

It's got light hearted comedy, but there's seriously...darker stuff and a solid plot.

Not reflected this month, though.

God. Awful. Chapter.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 17, 2011)

aww I feel bad for kurumu, she's head over heels in love with him and he doesn't give her the time of day

Tsukune's new training looks to be painful....I wonder what techniques he will be able to perform?


----------



## Kirath (Feb 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> It's got light hearted comedy, but there's seriously...darker stuff and a solid plot.
> 
> Not reflected this month, though.
> 
> God. Awful. Chapter.



Sounds good. And I hope that the protagonist isn't the clumsiest idiot in the world who trips every chapter and grabs a girl's boobs, falls onto her, pulls up her skirt or whatever. That's getting so old... >_>


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 17, 2011)

No, usually they're pulling him into that. 

Anyways, the rape joke pissed me off...


----------



## Goom (Feb 17, 2011)

I hate how I wait a month and a chapter that has the same amount of pages as a weekly manga greets me.  And the fact that almost nothing happens besides some stupid rape joke.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 17, 2011)

^ Well, there are some rare moments like that, but not as frequent as in other harem stories.  



son_michael said:


> aww I feel bad for kurumu, she's head over heels in love with him and he doesn't give her the time of day
> 
> Tsukune's new training looks to be painful....I wonder what techniques he will be able to perform?



Yeah, I really felt bad for Kurumu as well.   She really does love him and yet Tsukune loves Moka.  Just hope it doesn't drive her to the other side later on.

But it's interesting that we have a cnofirmation that she's still a virgin.   Which I find ironic considering she's a Succubus.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, fucking HILARIOUS. Let a girl think she was raped while unconscious. The PINNACLE of comedy!

Especially when it's done by someone who's been the victim of multiple rape attempts and was traumatized to the point of suicide by one. 
How about a child molestation prank next?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2011)

Kurumi looked especially cute on page 5 

Didn't think we'd see someone suggest a body modification but I guess you can only get so much training down with Aono's current body. 

I want to see what training pairs we'll get for the rest of the group.


----------



## Amekage (Feb 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, fucking HILARIOUS. Let a girl think she was raped while unconscious. The PINNACLE of comedy!
> 
> Especially when it's done by someone who's been the victim of multiple rape attempts and was traumatized to the point of suicide by one.
> How about a child molestation prank next?



I was actually about to mention that. Mizore really didn't have a lightbulb going off in her head?


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, did Ikeda forget or something?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2011)

good chapter wonder wonder how they will modify his body


----------



## Goom (Feb 17, 2011)

If he just becomes stronger/faster than I will very disappointed.  Want to see some interesting modifications.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, fucking HILARIOUS. Let a girl think she was raped while unconscious. The PINNACLE of comedy!
> 
> Especially when it's done by someone who's been the victim of multiple rape attempts and was traumatized to the point of suicide by one.
> How about a child molestation prank next?



Yeah, when you think about it, it wasn't cool.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 17, 2011)

I mean, I know I'm being a little vicious here, but this is a seriously sensitive subject. How could the author have Mizore of all people do that to someone who saved him from suicidal despair?


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Feb 17, 2011)

Mizore doing a rape joke? Lol wut? A bit morbid don't you think?

I like Mizore and all but somehow she made a dick move on Kurumu and herself.


----------



## son_michael (Feb 17, 2011)

Robot-Overlord said:


> Mizore doing a rape joke? Lol wut? A bit morbid don't you think?
> 
> I like Mizore and all but somehow *she made a dick move on Kurumu* and herself.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 18, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> I mean, I know I'm being a little vicious here, but this is a seriously sensitive subject. How could the author have Mizore of all people do that to someone who saved him from suicidal despair?



No, you are very poignant.

You can tell the mangaka was going for humor, but it was indeed went about the wrong way.  So much I think it might cause contention if it was published overseas.


----------



## Amekage (Feb 18, 2011)

We're all forgetting that Mizore didn't make Gin get in bed with Kurumu, though


----------



## Kirath (Feb 22, 2011)

That's maybe a stupid question, but did I miss the reason why Moka has to wear the rosary? I've read the chapters up to chapter 8 of part II.

/edit: Okay, I've reached the chapter now where it is explained. And I want Akua to die, fucking psycho...


----------



## Kirath (Feb 24, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> If he just becomes stronger/faster than I will very disappointed.  Want to see some interesting modifications.



I hope it isn't some tentacle stuff like what Hokuto is using. And I also hope that it isn't temporary! 

/edit: btw, why shouldn't both Moka and Tsukune be able to be a Shinso at the same time? Was it said that a Shinso loses its power when it transfers its blood to another being? Because Moka and her mother had this power at the same time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2011)

A Special Chapter has been released.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 27, 2011)

Pretty much I thought this special was it was rather stupid.   Only good parts was when 
Tsukune had to grope Kurumu's breasts and Moka snapping.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2011)

^Well, it was just a special. I wasn't expecting anything good, although the "make babies with Mizore" command was a sound one


----------



## Kirath (Feb 27, 2011)

I found that one pretty funny as well. At the end of the day it was just fanservice, nothing more. But still better than nothing^^


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, I had the same guess.   It was pretty much nailed in how Akasha saved Moka.   And Moka doing the same for Tsukune.

Well all I can say is that about time Tsukune started being baddass.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 2, 2011)

How long does it take from the Raw to the translated version?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 2, 2011)

link 2 d raw pls?


----------



## Kirath (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmm, it's pretty short again, like the last chapter. Did the intervals between releases get shortened?


----------



## Kirath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> OH SHI- !
> 
> 
> That..that doesn't look like the good kind of upgrade..




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope it won't like back then, when he turned into a ghoul. It's about time that his powers get more reliable! Did the body manipulation exhaust Fuhai Touhou so much or did Tsukune get this powerful? Maybe it's the Shinso Ghoul form.^^


----------



## Kirath (Mar 14, 2011)

Still nothing?


----------



## Corran (Mar 23, 2011)

Chapter 40 scan


*Spoiler*: __ 



Doesn't look like this is an upgrade since the operation wasn't finished yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't even begin to imagine how much pain Aono must be going through and there's still one more needle left...well unless it was inserted off screen. And I have a feeling Kurumu will probably find some new found resolve in remaining in love with Aono.


----------



## Godot (Mar 23, 2011)

Not that I'm complaining or anything... but how did his trousers stay on?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 23, 2011)

Godot said:


> Not that I'm complaining or anything... but how did his trousers stay on?



You should ask the Hulk about that!


----------



## Wrath (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm assuming that this form is not complete because Fuhai has yet to insert the last needle. Maybe the girls will have to fight to hold Tsukune down towards that end.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope the next chapter will be a bit longer again.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 23, 2011)

I think Fuhai managed to throw the last needle, and thats why he regressed in the last picture.   But the effect will likely be delayed with Tsukune in the Shinsou form.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 24, 2011)

Wait...succubi can die from being hurt too much like that?

.....So that makes Mizore's prank tantamount to potential murder? I hate that chapter. So much.


----------



## bludvein (Mar 24, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Wait...succubi can die from being hurt too much like that?
> 
> .....So that makes Mizore's prank tantamount to potential murder? I hate that chapter. So much.



It wasn't a very tasteful prank by any standard, but at no point in that was her life in danger. Gin's was though.

My understanding is that she needs someone to love her, or eventually she could be in a tight spot. Her race survives on love, or at least affection. That's why Gin told her to move on. Tsukune isn't interested in her that way, and its unlikely that he will change anytime soon.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 24, 2011)

bludvein said:


> It wasn't a very tasteful prank by any standard, but at no point in that was her life in danger. Gin's was though.
> 
> My understanding is that she needs someone to love her, or eventually she could be in a tight spot. Her race survives on love, or at least affection. That's why Gin told her to move on. Tsukune isn't interested in her that way, and its unlikely that he will change anytime soon.



It was pretty clear from the beginning, that Tsukune only had eyes for Moka.^^


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, but the other girls fell for Tsukune as well.   Kurumu more so than the others, because she's geuninely in love, and that really makes you want to sympathize with her.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 24, 2011)

it really isn't fair, Kurumu is beautiful and sweet, she gave up her evil succubus ways to be a good girl in love and yet she is only suffering because of it.

I don't like this... I'm sensing a disturbance in the force...kurumu must not suffer or we'll have an entire arc dedicated to her friends trying to save her.


----------



## armorknight (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm really hoping for a harem ending in R+V. Tsukune's harem is one of the few high-quality harems in anime/manga, and it shouldn't go to waste. All of the girls are interesting in their own way, and none of them are bitches who dish out constant abuse and insult. Not to mention that all of them would fuck Tsukune if he asked (except for Inner Moka but she'll come around lol). If Tsukune lets this opportunity go, then he is an absolute idiot. The only other harem I've seen that compares in quality is the harem in ToHeart2.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 24, 2011)

You know, the sheer likability of the girls are the reason of my hoping for a harem end. As pointed out, they're not shallow or bitchy or cruel...and we've seen Mizore, Moka and Kurumu have genuine love for one another, even if they're romantic rivals.

That and it makes you feel for them too much


----------



## son_michael (Mar 25, 2011)

There isn't any true love in a harem ending, I want Tskune to end up with the woman he loves and I want kurumu to continue loving him but accept that he loves Moka, the same way Mizure has.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2011)

good chapter wonder if Tsukune will take control over himself next chapter. Kurumu will probably try and stop him and she will get hurt and he will gain control because of her.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 26, 2011)

Why can't there be true love in a harem ending? Poly amorous relationships are...theoretically possible.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 27, 2011)

son_michael said:


> There isn't any true love in a harem ending, I want Tskune to end up with the woman he loves and I want kurumu to continue loving him but accept that he loves Moka, the same way Mizure has.


You can have true love between more than two people. Sure, it's not for everyone, but it's perfectly possible.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 27, 2011)

son_michael said:


> There isn't any true love in a harem ending



Says who?



> , I want Tskune to end up with the woman he loves and I want kurumu to continue loving him but accept that he loves Moka, the same way Mizure has.



in other words, Mizore and Kurumu will never be happy. Ever. Yeah, that's not blatantly sexist at all. "Tsukune can end up fine and dandy, but the two who love him can just forever be unhappy and be spectators to that." Because nobody can possibly love more than one person.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 27, 2011)

you can have lust for more than 1 person, you can't have romantic love for more than one person. When you love someone you only want them and nothing else, you can't share your heart.






Lightysnake said:


> in other words, Mizore and Kurumu will never be happy. Ever. Yeah, that's not blatantly sexist at all. "Tsukune can end up fine and dandy, but the two who love him can just forever be unhappy and be spectators to that." Because nobody can possibly love more than one person.




thats life brother, Tsukune only loves Moka. If he loved all of them like he loved Moka, I would call BS.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 27, 2011)

son_michael said:


> you can have lust for more than 1 person, you can't have romantic love for more than one person. When you love someone you only want them and nothing else, you can't share your heart.



Says who, precisely? Pardon me, but this is just rather antiquated





> thats life brother, Tsukune only loves Moka. If he loved all of them like he loved Moka, I would call BS.



And I think that view is silly, but it's borderline sexist to say "they should go on being unhappy forever" there.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not gonna debate ploygamy with you.....


now if you'll excuse me, I have to go to my birthday party at a great Japanese restaurant.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 27, 2011)

Who was debating polygamy? I'm arguing the idea you can't love more than one person, which is plain absurdity. You can break up with someone, or have them pass away, but still love them and whoever you meet with next.


----------



## Godot (Mar 28, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Says who, precisely? Pardon me, but this is just rather antiquated
> 
> 
> And I think that view is silly, but it's borderline sexist to say "they should go on being unhappy forever" there.





Lightysnake said:


> Says who?
> 
> 
> in other words, Mizore and Kurumu will never be happy. Ever. Yeah, that's not blatantly sexist at all. "Tsukune can end up fine and dandy, but the two who love him can just forever be unhappy and be spectators to that." Because nobody can possibly love more than one person.



Although I agree with what you're saying, I don't think 'sexist' would be the word to describe the counter-argument. That would imply "they should be alone forever because they're women", which is completely false (After all, Fong-Fong's apart of his harem as well). If that were to happen, then it would have been their choice.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't consider FongFong a genuine part of the harem, though, as he doesn't love Tsukune romantically at all. That was just a joke the series made because Fong Fong wanted him to 'join his family.'

It's not that they're 'women' as the explanation, it's the taking of the women and basically making their unhappiness in this outright preference for me.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 28, 2011)

You do know the only one who is actually affected by all that was the succubus right? If anything its only her your comments actually applies to. The Yuki Onna can accept reality and move on just like she said, Kurumu on the other hand can't.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes. Because she's physically in danger of losing her life.


----------



## bludvein (Apr 22, 2011)

What, no comment about the awesome raw on mangahead?

Tsukune looks awesome with the bat wings, that is all.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope he is in control now...


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Tsukune just get a new monster classification?


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, Tsukunes first kiss


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did Tsukune just get a new monster classification?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe it's the "Alucard class" whatever that is..


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2011)

raws were good hope they get translated soon


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 23, 2011)

Where's the raw at?


----------



## Godot (Apr 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's the "Alucard class" whatever that is..




*Spoiler*: __ 



You know you've done well when you get a class named after you


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2011)

anytime someone throws out the you cant love more than one person, i throw out the kid argument, i assume most people love all their kids equally even if they have more than one, so personally im all for harem endings


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 25, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> anytime someone throws out the you cant love more than one person, i throw out the kid argument, i assume most people love all their kids equally even if they have more than one, so personally im all for harem endings



Sorry but parental love for children is entirely different from romantic love. I don't see how your point is valid in this case.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 25, 2011)

McSlobs said:


> Sorry but parental love for children is entirely different from romantic love. I don't see how your point is valid in this case.



your point is nonsense, as is anybody else point that says you can only love one person romantically; i can love both of my parents, i can love my children equally, i can apparently love multiple of anything, except i cant love two women; that is just flat out nonsense, please give me some proof then that you cant love more than one person, because so far i havent heard anything credible to defend your position other than your attempt to construe that love of more than 2 people is lust; when in essence romantic love by definition will have lust


----------



## son_michael (Apr 26, 2011)

stop derailing this thread over this stupid debate that will go nowhere 


where's my new chapter?-__-


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 26, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> your point is nonsense, as is anybody else point that says you can only love one person romantically; i can love both of my parents, i can love my children equally, i can apparently love multiple of anything, except i cant love two women; that is just flat out nonsense, please give me some proof then that you cant love more than one person, because so far i havent heard anything credible to defend your position other than your attempt to construe that love of more than 2 people is lust; when in essence romantic love by definition will have lust




I never said you can't love more than 1 person. All I meant was comparing romantic & parental love doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2011)

love issues aside, im surprised its taking this long, seems like the raw has been out a week or two at this point


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2011)

Just caught up with this. It's unexpectedly good for some reson the title gave me a weird impression that it wouldbe shoujo, until I found out more about it. Anyway next chapter looks to be awesome.


----------



## Spirit King (May 2, 2011)

sos for double post.
Kenpachi needed to use Kendo to win

Scans for 41 are up.


----------



## Goom (May 2, 2011)

Well I guess its confirmed now that the shinso blood passed to him.  He still didn't get the 109th needle though, hopefully next chapter


----------



## Godot (May 2, 2011)

Awesome chapter. The part about Kurumu being 'useless' didn't drag on a bit, but overall I'm pleased about her character development this chapter, especially those last few pages.



Goom said:


> Well I guess its confirmed now that the shinso blood passed to him.  He still didn't get the 109th needle though, hopefully next chapter



He did; page 29.


----------



## Spirit King (May 2, 2011)

Also to note he may be permanently in Ghoul mode as when he was asleep he had brown hair.

I also wonder what his metamorphosis is since the last needle was supposed to trigger a pupa mode.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 2, 2011)

Can't remember, but isn't this Tsukune's first kiss?   WTG Kurumu!  

Really hope it works out for her in the end, because she really shows that she truly loves Tsukune.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2011)

epicness, i thought moka kissed him before? maybe not, in any case im glad they threw that in, Tsukene cant lose one of his harem girls to a scrub like gin (they kind of hinted at that in the chapter before)

one question, was alucard originally a normal being that just went crazy, or was it a kind of lovercraftesqe monster from the get go

but in all honesty this and tlr i can both see having harem endings


----------



## son_michael (May 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> epicness, i thought moka kissed him before? maybe not, in any case im glad they threw that in, Tsukene cant lose one of his harem girls to a scrub like gin (they kind of hinted at that in the chapter before)
> 
> one question, was alucard originally a normal being that just went crazy, or was it a kind of lovercraftesqe monster from the get go
> 
> but in all honesty this and tlr i can both see having harem endings



whats tlr?



nice chapter, can't wait to see what Tsukune's awakened form will look like and how he will learn to control it.  


Kurumu is so beautiful, maybe she just needs to tell him how much she loves him and then he could fall for her


----------



## Spirit King (May 2, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> epicness, i thought moka kissed him before? maybe not, in any case im glad they threw that in, Tsukene cant lose one of his harem girls to a scrub like gin (they kind of hinted at that in the chapter before)
> 
> one question, was alucard originally a normal being that just went crazy, or was it a kind of lovercraftesqe monster from the get go
> 
> but in all honesty this and tlr i can both see having harem endings



I'm pretty sure he was a normal vampire but he did what that witch did when they first went to the human world, meaning he combined and absorbed mny creatures.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2011)

good chapter wonder if he will remember it. if moka passed alucards blood to him does she have any left or has it all gone to Tsukune


----------



## Goom (May 2, 2011)

son_michael said:


> whats tlr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tlr stands for To Love Ru I think.  

I think that moka still has some shinso powers because her mom had it while fighting alucard and so did moka at the same time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2011)

Should have know Kurumu would bring Tsukune back from the brink, however I didn't foresee some the Shinso blood passing unto Tsukune.


----------



## Akatora (May 2, 2011)

i sill think it's sad that the artists don't grant Tsukune larger wings

wings of that size is for cosplaying at best, they're pointless :/

either they should be much wider or longer or both

a wingspan of less than 4 meter is to small for a human imo


also his face/head could have used more of a change in the monster form


just speaking my opinion how i think the artists could have done Tsukune more intimidating(i like what they did with the muscles thoguh)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2011)

yea tlr is to love ru 

i think the form will better if he can control it, even his ghoul form didnt look impressive, but in his controlled form he looked cool


----------



## son_michael (May 2, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Should have know Kurumu would bring Tsukune back from the brink, however I didn't foresee some the Shinso blood passing unto Tsukune.



really? Ive been predicting it ever since we found out that Moka got the shinso powers from her mother


----------



## Kirath (Jun 13, 2011)

Vol.5;Ch.5

Haven't read it yet, but I wanted to post it since nobody did yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2011)

While the floating fortress wasn't terrible original, I am interested in seeing Tsukune develop his powers even further now that the surgery was successful.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 13, 2011)

maybe moka wont be able to revive alucard because she pass the power on to Tsukune


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2011)

Seriously what's with japanese and the word Alucard


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 13, 2011)

The head of FT revealed


----------



## Goom (Jun 13, 2011)

Gabe said:


> maybe moka wont be able to revive alucard because she pass the power on to Tsukune




It's pretty obvious this is going to happen.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm still confused about Akasha and if she put herself into the Rosary.


----------



## Centeolt (Jun 13, 2011)

The story seriously took a FMA turn of events. Now I want to know what actually happened to the girls father. How come his second wife (or first) is the Commander of FT


----------



## Goom (Jun 13, 2011)

It's probably because the second wife was mad that Akasha was the favored wife or some shit.


Spiteful wench is spiteful


----------



## son_michael (Jun 14, 2011)

lol fairy tails commander being a woman and wanting to destroy the human race. These villains are so pathetic. This chapter pretty much confirms what I said in the last chapter, Moka's sister will end up becoming a good guy, she seems to want to destroy the monster where as the head of fairytail wants it revived


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 14, 2011)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I'm still confused about Akasha and if she put herself into the Rosary.



Never know.   Akasha could've did like Naruto's parents in putting part of her soul into the Rosary.



Goom said:


> It's probably because the second wife was mad that Akasha was the favored wife or some shit.
> 
> Spiteful wench is spiteful



I had the same thought, wife got ditched and wants payback.   But somehow I doubt it's going to turn out that way.   Just hope its not the ol badguy really being a good, cliche.



Centeolt said:


> The story seriously took a FMA turn of events. Now I want to know what actually happened to the girls father. How come his second wife (or first) is the Commander of FT



Good question.   Given that we learned that he was hiding Alucard from the world, I doubt he's going to be with Fairy Tale.

I got the feeling he might appear towards the end with somekind of special training.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 14, 2011)

After seeing the dad in the anime, ive been waiting for them to show him in the manga. Dam though, whats with Rosario and all these overpowering female characters, and timid male characters.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> After seeing the dad in the anime, ive been waiting for them to show him in the manga. Dam though, whats with Rosario and all these overpowering female characters, and timid male characters.



TBF Tsukene is powering up and thanks to Alucard form or whatever that was he was the potenial to be one of the strongest people in the manga.

Plus two the mages were male, so they aren't all bitches.


----------



## Centeolt (Jun 14, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> After seeing the dad in the anime, ive been waiting for them to show him in the manga. Dam though, whats with Rosario and all these overpowering female characters, and timid male characters.


 
That piece of garbage of an anime still exist?? And already showing the father even though there's load of stuff that happened in the between?

Since you watch the anime... is it still as awful or did they tough it up a little, because I know the anime version was all fan service and messed up bad the real story.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't bad guy's ever learn? That monster was sealed away for a reason, how can they even belief that alucard is going to listen to them?

_If _he is revived, _he_ is going to be the strongest creature on the planet. And if I was the strongest thing around I wouldn't give a shit about some puny creatures.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 14, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> After seeing the dad in the anime, ive been waiting for them to show him in the manga. Dam though, whats with Rosario and all these overpowering female characters, and timid male characters.



We saw Moka's dad for a brief moment when Tsukune was inside Moka's Rosario.  He appeared to be different than the anime verison.


----------



## bludvein (Jun 14, 2011)

It does seem awfully dumb. Alucard doesn't seem all that choosy on who it kills. So even if they can point it in the right direction, eventually its going to come after them. Probably sooner rather than later. 

Gyokuro doesn't strike me as particularly sane though. She seemed to really hate Akasha in the backstory (sorta understandable to an extent), so maybe its some kind of twisted last word by undermining Akasha's greatest achievement?

Being one of the most powerful vampires in-story, I really doubt she has any particular reason to hate humans. It would just be a perfect excuse though for the ignorant underlings.

Just a theory though.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 14, 2011)

But whatever, I just want to see tsukene own them bitches and take his own bitch back 

(real) Moka is just  I even had a dream about her, how I did her...shit was great . Too bad I had to wake up 

Am I weird ?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 14, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> But whatever, I just want to see tsukene own them bitches and take his own bitch back
> 
> (real) Moka is just  I even had a dream about her, how I did her...shit was great . Too bad I had to wake up
> 
> Am I weird ?



Yes, Yes you are... 

How can you even dream about screwing anime or manga chicks, I mean they're 2D and cartoon's how does it even work in the dream, does the stark constrast in how she looks and you look not weird you out?  Oh well as long as have an open mind in a dream, anything can happen.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 14, 2011)

son_michael said:


> lol fairy tails commander being a woman and wanting to destroy the human race. These villains are so pathetic. This chapter pretty much confirms what I said in the last chapter, Moka's sister will end up becoming a good guy, she seems to want to destroy the monster where as the head of fairytail wants it revived



Mocking a group for being led by a woman? This doesn't make you look like a sexist knob. I prom-

Oh, wait


----------



## son_michael (Jun 14, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Mocking a group for being led by a woman? This doesn't make you look like a sexist knob. I prom-
> 
> Oh, wait




I blame my mother. I was always raised to believe men are more powerful(physically stronger) than women. A belief I still hold true to this very day. 


but there's just something about a woman running an evil world organization that makes me lol.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 14, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Yes, Yes you are...
> 
> How can you even dream about screwing anime or manga chicks, I mean they're 2D and cartoon's how does it even work in the dream, does the stark constrast in how she looks and you look not weird you out?  Oh well as long as have an open mind in a dream, anything can happen.



The mind is a funny thing.  When it happens to me, I best describe it as my mind translating the fake into real.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah, it's not like I was dreaming in 2D lol it was more like a real chick acting a kinda looking like Moka but Tyrannos described it best


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 14, 2011)

son_michael said:


> I blame my mother. I was always raised to believe men are more powerful(physically stronger) than women. A belief I still hold true to this very day.


Yes, that means *so much* when we're looking at a manga with non-human entities who far outstrip human beings in power, ergo traditional stereotypes of gender cannot apply as Gyokuro is a *vampire*, which in RV is not a being that conforms to any stereotype of gender, given how many powerful ones we've seen thus far (Moka, her sisters, Akasha, likely Gyokuro) are women, though Issa (implied to be extremely powerful) and Alucard are maen
Sooo...is there a reason vampire women need to be weaker than men, or am I going to get a half-assed excuse?



> but there's just something about a woman running an evil world organization that makes me lol.



Yeah, that doesn't make you sound like a sexist knob.
Wait. Yes it does.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 14, 2011)

Actually it's just true that males are stronger than females, human males mind you. In the animal kingdom a lot of females do the hard work and are strong and the males just need to fight each other over who gets to fuck them.
That said, since vampires aren't real, nobody knows how things are with them.

It is funny however to see a lot of strong female characters in a shounen.
But eventhough there are a lot of strong females, there always seems to be an even stronger male (Tsukene's harem lol).


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just finished reading the last 30 or so chapters. I can't believe a plot appeared! And it looks pretty decent too. I was sure the mangaka could milk the same old stuff for at least another 50 chapters lol. Glad to see that he/she is progressing.

Tsukune's latest transformation and the Touhou's comment about him being like Alucard were interesting. If the male lead ends up being the final boss, that would be a nice twist. Don't see that happening though.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 14, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> Actually it's just true that males are stronger than females, human males mind you. In the animal kingdom a lot of females do the hard work and are strong and the males just need to fight each other over who gets to fuck them.
> That said, since vampires aren't real, nobody knows how things are with them.
> 
> It is funny however to see a lot of strong female characters in a shounen.
> But eventhough there are a lot of strong females, there always seems to be an even stronger male (Tsukene's harem lol).




 






actually...the way females get treated and portrayed in animes and mangas...you would think most anime/manga fans would share our views


----------



## armorknight (Jun 14, 2011)

Latest chapter has reaffirmed my belief that Tsukune should have an awesome orgy with his harem.

Fairly Tails' boss being a member of Moka's family makes sense, and this answers the question of who Kahlua's mother is.

Manga does need some better and more awesome male characters though.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 14, 2011)

Armor, I'm pretty sure Kahlua (And Kokoa, as they share a mother) had her mom mentioned a while back


----------



## armorknight (Jun 14, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Armor, I'm pretty sure Kahlua (And Kokoa, as they share a mother) had her mom mentioned a while back



Yeah, but we didn't get much info about her at all back then.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 15, 2011)

^ personal attacks I'm guessing?

Too bad we have to wait another month for the next chapter 
But I can already see how this is going to turn out, they get split up and have to fight various people alone, through the prowah of friendship they win their matched and discover new hidden feelings and prowahz etc.

Tsukune will fight to the death or something and awaken and what not and in the end safe Mokathe world.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 15, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> ^ personal attacks I'm guessing?
> 
> Too bad we have to wait another month for the next chapter
> But I can already see how this is going to turn out, they get split up and have to fight various people alone, through the prowah of friendship they win their matched and discover new hidden feelings and prowahz etc.
> ...




You forget that they need to find out Moka no longer has the power. So I predict next month is a transition chapter. Tsukune and friends finding out where Moka is and Moka finding out about her hidden power.  Then the month after that....Tsukune is flying to her and all the bad guys find out Moka doesn't have the power. So they lock Moka away and bait Tsukune


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 15, 2011)

son_michael said:


> You forget that they need to find out Moka no longer has the power. So I predict next month is a transition chapter. Tsukune and friends finding out where Moka is and Moka finding out about her hidden power.  Then the month after that....Tsukune is flying to her and all the bad guys find out Moka doesn't have the power. So they lock Moka away and bait Tsukune



Seems a bit silly if that happened. I mean what is the likelihood that Tsukune took all of the Shisho blood, and that's assumming the blood hasn't completely mixed with Moka's which by all likelihood it should of a long time ago. Just seems too ridiculous.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 3, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Seems a bit silly if that happened. I mean what is the likelihood that Tsukune took all of the Shisho blood, and that's assumming the blood hasn't completely mixed with Moka's which by all likelihood it should of a long time ago. Just seems too ridiculous.



What...you think he took half? Its obvious he's gonna have ALL the power. The power is like a virus, it spreads from 1 person to another through blood contact. Moka's blood (or whoever) is just a conduit. It's not like the process of descendants where the gene pool wears down


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 3, 2011)

son_michael said:


> What...you think he took half? Its obvious he's gonna have ALL the power. The power is like a virus, it spreads from 1 person to another through blood contact. Moka's blood (or whoever) is just a conduit. It's not like the process of descendants where the gene pool wears down



That's even more silly. You can't take all of a virus that's ridiculous. Some of it will inevitably remain. If I cough onto you all of my virus won't magically completely tranfer to you. If we transfer blood not all of it would go. It makes no sense what so ever for that to work. It would never happen in the real world. At most you would take the vast majority but even the chances of that happening are 0.000001. Diffusion just doesn't work that way, if the blood's been inside Moka for a long time.

Even from a story perspective Moka's mom still had Shinso blood when she transferred it to Moka, she didn't magically become weak.

It would be mind numblingly stupid for that to happen.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2011)

raw for this chapter looks great.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 3, 2011)

Gotta say i found it a bit silly when they showed up in the uniforms


sure Tsukune and feifei or whatever he's name is got the cloths

but the girls just look comical in those uniforms(due to skirts,kneesocks,lolipops,shoes and whatever else i may have forgotten... well it's a bit of fanservice i suppose)


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 3, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Gotta say i found it a bit silly when they showed up in the uniforms
> 
> 
> sure Tsukune and feifei or whatever he's name is got the cloths
> ...



It's more fairy tale's uniform is silly, since those aren't battle costumes they're supposed to be "undercover". Too bad it seems villainous costumes always tend be awful.


----------



## bludvein (Jul 3, 2011)

I rather liked the uniforms myself.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 3, 2011)

bludvein said:


> I rather liked the uniforms myself.



they're fine but no fan of it's combination with skirts etc


well atleast it's not as bad as Naruto clothing


----------



## son_michael (Jul 3, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> That's even more silly. You can't take all of a virus that's ridiculous. Some of it will inevitably remain. If I cough onto you all of my virus won't magically completely tranfer to you. If we transfer blood not all of it would go. It makes no sense what so ever for that to work. It would never happen in the real world. At most you would take the vast majority but even the chances of that happening are 0.000001. Diffusion just doesn't work that way, if the blood's been inside Moka for a long time.
> 
> Even from a story perspective Moka's mom still had Shinso blood when she transferred it to Moka, she didn't magically become weak.
> 
> It would be mind numblingly stupid for that to happen.




well I'll bet you right now that its going to happen. I would be shocked if Moka retained any of the power. There needs to be the !!!! moment from the villains realizing their clever plan of using Moka's power is a big fail


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 4, 2011)

son_michael said:


> well I'll bet you right now that its going to happen. I would be shocked if Moka retained any of the power. There needs to be the !!!! moment from the villains realizing their clever plan of using Moka's power is a big fail



Yeah but it doesn't have to occur in such a retarded manner. The author could simply say Tsukune has a much higher syncronization with Alucard, and since the Rosario's so complicated it can't react with Moka anymore. 

At least it wouldn't be such an riduclous face palm moment like Tsukune supposedly taking all of her Shinso blood like that's how stuff works.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 4, 2011)

I think there are two aspects to the Shinsho blood. First, the enhancing aspect, which is permanent; and second, the "ownership", which is transient and can only be held by a single person at once. I say this because Moka's mother retained her insane regenerative power even though she'd long since fed her blood to Moka.

So both Moka and Tsukune are stronger for having had the Shinsho blood in them, but most likely Tsukune is the current owner and the only one who can awaken Alucard.

Although in fairness Moka feeds on Tsukune's blood all the time, so there's no reason why she couldn't have reclaimed the ownership.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 4, 2011)

Wrath said:


> I think there are two aspects to the Shinsho blood. First, the enhancing aspect, which is permanent; and second, the "ownership", which is transient and can only be held by a single person at once. I say this because Moka's mother retained her insane regenerative power even though she'd long since fed her blood to Moka.
> 
> So both Moka and Tsukune are stronger for having had the Shinsho blood in them, but most likely Tsukune is the current owner and the only one who can awaken Alucard.
> 
> Although in fairness Moka feeds on Tsukune's blood all the time, so there's no reason why she couldn't have reclaimed the ownership.




good point. Maybe it cant be transferred back to a previous owner.


Oh well it will probably never be explained


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 4, 2011)

TBF it was never stated there couldn't be multiple owners, consider Moka's mom sealed herself in order prevent Alucard awakening and continued to do so long after giving Moka blood.  Logically multiple synchronisations is what you would assume would happen considering the context of the story, but we're talking about some obvious random plot device that the author may use for an "oh shit" moment for the villains. If that that oh shit moment doesn't occur then the author doesn't need to explain it as the implied occurence would be most probably correct.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 5, 2011)

great chapter


I can tell this arc is going to kick ass.


----------



## Godot (Jul 5, 2011)

I know it's been said a hundred times... but damn Tsukune's changed over time, hasn't he?


----------



## Destin (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe. 

At least he's not like his anime counterpart. Then I again, people might just like to hear, "Moka-san." "Tsukune." "Moka-san." "Tsukune." "Moka-san." "Tsukune." over and over again.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 5, 2011)

Godot said:


> I know it's been said a hundred times... but damn Tsukune's changed over time, hasn't he?






Yeah..I'd like to see this type of character evolution more often..


----------



## Goom (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn Tsukune....

This arc is gonna be as epic as the one where Tsukune first became a ghoul, I feel it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice seeing Tsukune in action if only for a little bit.  Not to mention he was pretty stone faced when speaking to Moka's step mother. It's always great finding out our protagonist is slowly but surely growing one hell of a backbone.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 5, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nice seeing Tsukune in action if only for a little bit.  Not to mention he was pretty stone faced when speaking to Moka's step mother. It's always great finding out our protagonist is slowly but surely growing one hell of a backbone.




He was like

"bitch, I'm in your house takin your hostage "


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 5, 2011)

Sure didn't take them long to be discovered.   But at least we got the answer who was Cocoa's mother.   But if Gyokyou is the head of the Shuzen family, then that means the father is dead or he's in hiding.


----------



## bludvein (Jul 6, 2011)

Did anyone else find anything weird with this statement? take the scenic route?

Of course, he could be speaking figuratively, but did Touhou Fuhai's dimension have time dilation? Its not a new concept, but interesting if its true.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

It is what it is. For them it felt longer because they missed Moka.


----------



## bludvein (Aug 2, 2011)

Chap 44 raw out on mangahead! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else reminded of the weird pig-faced aliens from the sixth element when they saw FT's troops?

Other than that, its a mostly talking chapter, with a little bit of Ruby being a masochist. It seems like this arc is being set up so that each of the group gets a fight with one of the FT captains. Can't say that makes me happy though exactly. Its great to see their progress, but at 1-2 chapters per fight, we will still be reading this arc next year >.<. Hope the mangaka picks up the pace.


----------



## Destin (Aug 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



To add, of course every one of Tsukune's members will somehow be strong against their particular opponent like Ruby seems to be against her's.


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

Chapter 44 is out.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 17, 2011)

rubi the masochist :rofl


Tsukune is such a badass, I can't wait for the reveal that he has Alucards powers now.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 17, 2011)

Rubi the masochist 

Poor Tsukene, he has a masochist, sex addict, yandere, loli, tsundere and Moka.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 17, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> Rubi the masochist
> 
> Poor Tsukene, he has a masochist, sex addict, yandere, loli, tsundere and Moka.



If he wasn't so in love with Moka he could have the ultimate Harem

and shit...he's technically a human. He would be the single greatest human ever if he could rule over all these different female monsters and impregnant them...the ultimate dominance!

the sad thing is....they probably would not have a problem with it whatsoever


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2011)

Rubi receiving pleasure from that shock should have been expected by everyone xDD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 18, 2011)

first of all..


HOLY SHIT TSUKUNEEEEEEEEE!!! (yeah, i'm just seeing chapter 43 )

on chapter 44... Rubi... my mind broke


----------



## zapman (Aug 18, 2011)

@lk3mizt said:


> on chapter 44... Rubi... my mind broke



haha this


----------



## Centeolt (Sep 6, 2011)

The drawing quality was so great in this chapter, that I barely recognized Ruby in some page. Hot damn!


----------



## Markness (Sep 6, 2011)

The hall where the fight with Raika is going on has some Giger-esque touches. Bad ass!


----------



## Kirath (Sep 9, 2011)

So, when will the new chapter be released? Is there already a raw out somewhere?


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 11, 2011)

Fuck yes, can't wait.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm guessing their operating under the theory that each character has different strengths and weaknesses. It won't surprise me if Rubi ends up defeating that leader on her own. With the rest of the group slowly reducing in numbers as they face another division leader and one character decides to stay behind and battle that particular opponent until we get Tsukune alone and up against the final boss. Same old shounen formula, lol


----------



## Kirath (Sep 11, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean like the Sound Four arc in Naruto?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2011)

Kirath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the Sound Four arc in Naruto?



That or interchange it with Yu Yu Hakusho (Saint Beast Arc), Flame of Recca (Yannagi rescue), or any other shounen series


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, its looking to be that kind of situation.    Poor Rubi.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 12, 2011)

rubi will probably lay there unconscious while the others go on ahead. Maybe one of her Nakama will pull out a new plot device power capable of healing since it was stated that she is risking her life.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 12, 2011)

Their powers are indeed underwhelming but since this is a shonen I'm guessing this will change soon.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 12, 2011)

Chapter 46 is out  There's no reason for you to die in this pointless fight."


*Spoiler*: __ 



How does Rubi look ok after the Iron Maiden self sacrifice bullshit?




Getting annoyed at dragging fights out so much in a monthly series


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 12, 2011)

Good fight, Rubi will always be my fav.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 13, 2011)

What was the point of Ruby having Iron Maiden ..? And why does it look like only her face was bashed in?


----------



## Godot (Nov 26, 2011)

This is reminding me more and more of Bleach, where Ichigo and co storm into Las Noches...

but with more tits.

EDIT: And more violent yandere lolis.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 26, 2011)

I take it, shit got real since I read last?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes. Though that chain saw loli wasn't engaging in the least.


----------



## Glued (Nov 27, 2011)

A bishounen character pinned to the ground by a giant phallic chainsaw being used by a sado-masochistic dominatrix character.

I'm beginning to wonder if the author has issues, especially after the whole Ruby is a masochist shit, I am beginning to wonder.


----------



## Markness (Nov 27, 2011)

He certainly has a lot of wank material if it's his cup of tea.

That chainsaw loli was giving off an Elfen Lied vibe but it didn't last long.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 17, 2011)

o.o this chapter is so...my mind feels dirty!!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2011)

the chainsaw girl thing has been done before, Princess Resurrection, Happy Negative something or other, and a few others

but I hope the author is not trying to pair yukari with the mafia kid


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2011)

Man I thought after season I the series went downhill, but I still held out hope the  author would step up and give us a real harem ending, but after the last few chapters I doubt it when he pulls the biggest ass pull in the world with Rubi liking fong from almost out of no where. 

At least we still have To Love Ru and Tenchi.

If the RV author was only at this level. I am disappoint.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2011)

For those who need the link for


----------



## Kirath (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm dissapointed. :-/


----------



## VoDe (Dec 23, 2011)

Again meh chapter...


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 23, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Man I thought after season I the series went downhill, but I still held out hope the  author would step up and give us a real harem ending, but after the last few chapters I doubt it when he pulls the biggest ass pull in the world with Rubi liking fong from almost out of no where.
> 
> At least we still have To Love Ru and Tenchi.
> 
> Its the RV author was only at this level. I am disappoint.



Did we miss the chapter where they swapped bodies

And 'believing in someone' and being their friend = pairing them now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, at least Yukari got to show off that she has improved, even though the technique she mastered has a nasty side effect. Hopefully, Fong and Yukari can end this battle soon, since this wasn't exactly what I was looking forward to.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought he tried to pull something with Succubus chan and the wolf guy, with subtle hints, but then the kiss dispelled that; but the interaction with Yukari and fong and the dialogue is more hardcore than anything that happened between the other two; and if he can split off one individual from the harem he can split off the others ; if he somehow wiggles out of this as friends only fine; but even the harem ending aside, I still think season 2 has not been on the level of season I


----------



## Kirito (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know where this is going. I stopped reading when the panda was summoned.


----------



## Godot (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess it proves how weak some of this manga's side characters are. MC aside, the only ones people are interested in are Moka, Kurumu & Mizore. Splitting them up and making them fight one by one is a bad idea.


----------



## Kirath (Dec 31, 2011)

A new chapter already? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they are really crushed!


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh goody, when you think it was all about the Vampires and Alucard, theres someone even higher up pullng the strings.  

And I got the impession that Yukari is going to end up with Fong-Fong.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it me or are the chapters getting shorter?


----------



## Ruhiel (Jan 10, 2012)

in some cases the series is really good. though imo i like Ura moka the most, i dont know why but i have a thing for strong girls who i know can take care of themselves (which i don't see that often where i live).

i'm also really glad i found this thread


----------



## Centeolt (Jan 30, 2012)

Nothing really interesting in this half chapter. 

Just blah blah, yaoi atmosphere, pre-Boss battle that will resume next chapter after the new team probably got *Plot Jutsu* shielded at the last second by surprise summoning or Routier going Youkai mode. *End Plot Jutsu*


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 4, 2012)

So now they are all split up into pairs. I'm curious how Tsukene will fair in his battle. I'm guessing he'll win, but I would like to see him go all out.


----------



## Godot (Feb 4, 2012)

IIRC, didn't Kuyou get curbstomped by Tsukune when he first got vampire powers?


----------



## Kirath (Feb 4, 2012)

Godot said:


> IIRC, didn't Kuyou get curbstomped by Tsukune when he first got vampire powers?



Maybe the environment will increase his powers. Otherwise I don't see how he should be a threat.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

Kuyou was in fact the first person Tsukune beat with his Vampire abilities, and he's gotten a lot stronger now that he learned techniques from Fuhai-sensei and the modification ritual, making it easier for him to control his powers. Tho I also wouldn't be surprised if Kuyou himself became a lot stronger since the last time. Iirc, his demon race was said to be among the most powerful next to Vampires, Warewolves and Phoenixes. I think we'll have an interesting match in our hands. I'm guessing Tsukune will win this mid-difficulty.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 5, 2012)

Kirath said:


> Maybe the environment will increase his powers. Otherwise I don't see how he should be a threat.



Agreed. Yoko has a point as well though - still, if Tsukune will have problem with this one, then he?s nowhere near the level he should be...

Also, wonder how our succubus and our stalker are going to fare against Akira ( even though they?ll get some help).

Wonder what?s up with that organization anyway...dunno what everyone?s up to now.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Agreed. Yoko has a point as well though - still, if Tsukune will have problem with this one, then he?s nowhere near the level he should be...
> 
> Also, wonder how our succubus and our stalker are going to fare against Akira ( even though they?ll get some help).
> 
> Wonder what?s up with that organization anyway...dunno what everyone?s up to now.



this organization has more hidden motives, fake leaders and varying interest than akatsuki  but I'm looking forward as to how they fare


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 5, 2012)

Uhhh...Kuyo's now stronger than raika. He's clearly been improving and training.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Agreed. Yoko has a point as well though - still, if Tsukune will have problem with this one, then he?s nowhere near the level he should be...



We don't know that for certain yet. Tsukune hasn't done a lot of fighting, not enough that could give us an idea of just how strong he is at this stage. We've only seen him throw a punch right after the modification ritual, and then use a technique Fuhai-sensei must've taught him to stomp over an entire platoon. I doubt that's something Raika and Kuyou can't already do on their own, true, but without seeing Tsukune actually fight someone, we don't really know where he stands in terms of his abilities. If we'd seen him sparring with Fuhai-sensei after the ritual, we'd have had a better idea, at least.



BlueDemon said:


> Also, wonder how our succubus and our stalker are going to fare against Akira ( even though they?ll get some help).
> 
> Wonder what?s up with that organization anyway...dunno what everyone?s up to now.



I think the entire fight is a setup to persuade the two girls that Miyabi and Kiria are in fact on their side. Note how Kiria said "be careful or I might actually kill you" and then Miyabi steps in and blocks Kiria's blade bare-handed. Considering Kiria is Miyabi's underling, I find it strange that Kiria would try to kill them outright after Tsukune refused to team up with his leader. To me, it's all a show set up by Miyabi to get them to his side.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 5, 2012)

Funny Chapter. though it does make sense he felt like that, even though he should've gotten over that by now. That look he had at the end however, quite good boy. You may take a level in looking cool


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 5, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Funny Chapter. though it does make sense he felt like that, even though he should've gotten over that by now. That look he had at the end however, quite good boy. You may take a level in looking cool



That?s how I feel as well.


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2012)

Great chapter, tho Tsukune didn't really have a need to be so afraid of that guy in particular when he was the one to deliver the final blow. Well, sure enough he didn't remember any of it except him getting beaten to a pulp, but it looks like he's getting over his trauma now and realizing what's really important to him.

Strange words coming from Moka near the end. It looks like whatever anti-seal she was placed in doesn't let her move out of it and is forcing Moka out of the Rosario. With that said, I do wonder if anyone else could actually step in there as well.

And it's also interesting to see that Miyabi is actually helping the others and fighting Kiria for their sake, albeit for his own goals, whatever they may be. Would've been nice to see their actual fight.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 5, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> Great chapter, tho Tsukune didn't really have a need to be so afraid of that guy in particular when he was the one to deliver the final blow. Well, sure enough he didn't remember any of it except him getting beaten to a pulp, but it looks like he's getting over his trauma now and realizing what's really important to him.
> 
> Strange words coming from Moka near the end. It looks like whatever anti-seal she was placed in doesn't let her move out of it and is forcing Moka out of the Rosario. With that said, I do wonder if anyone else could actually step in there as well.
> 
> And it's also interesting to see that Miyabi is actually helping the others and fighting Kiria for their sake, albeit for his own goals, whatever they may be. Would've been nice to see their actual fight.




I get the vibe that its not Moka at all. It just reeks of a trap...I mean why would they leave her in such a huge room on the floor? Seems to me her sister wouldn't want that.


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2012)

son_michael said:


> I get the vibe that its not Moka at all. It just reeks of a trap...I mean why would they leave her in such a huge room on the floor? Seems to me her sister wouldn't want that.



Ura Moka's needed to come out for Alucard to awaken. That's the impression I got from Gyokuro's speech when they first infiltrated the place. That and the fact she's sitting on a seal and has been doing so from the very beginning implies the seal is there to try and bring something out of Moka, and the fact she didn't simply walk out after Akua seemingly left indicates as much.

Of course, this is just a theory of mine. I can't think of any other explanation. If it's a trap, who would the Moka that Kurumu and Mizore found be? Someone in disguise? And who would she be referring to when begging not to come out?


----------



## son_michael (Mar 5, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> Ura Moka's needed to come out for Alucard to awaken. That's the impression I got from Gyokuro's speech when they first infiltrated the place. That and the fact she's sitting on a seal and has been doing so from the very beginning implies the seal is there to try and bring something out of Moka, and the fact she didn't simply walk out after Akua seemingly left indicates as much.
> 
> Of course, this is just a theory of mine. I can't think of any other explanation. If it's a trap, who would the Moka that Kurumu and Mizore found be? Someone in disguise? And who would she be referring to when begging not to come out?



obviously if its a trap then it would be an enemy disguised...or perhaps the room has some kind of lethal defense system. My whole thing is..it doesn't make sense to leave her unguarded and just a little while ago she was walking around with Akua(plus, wasn't she in a room with a nice bed?) 

if that is the real Moka then you can bet an enemy is waiting in the wings...but I feel it would make more sense for it to be a fake Moka and the girl's next opponent. I mean the knight in shining armor always reaches the girl first, no?


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 6, 2012)

Or that seal on the floor could be whats trying to force inner-moka out, and its taking all of her strength to keep that from happening, so thats why she simply hasnt gotten up and walked away from it so far.

And there's most likely an enemy or 2 waiting, incase somebody does make it that far, but its prob. not her sister. Im guessing that Tsukune will be the 1 to have to deal with her, since he did train in order to block that slicing technique.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 6, 2012)

I still don't even think Inner Moka has Alucard anymore, I really think it would be smart writing to transfer it to Tsukune the same way Moka's mother gave it to her. 

in any case, what is to be gained from awaking inner Moka? Can't they just extract Alucard out of outer Moka? It's the same body afterall


----------



## Roman (Mar 6, 2012)

son_michael said:


> I still don't even think Inner Moka has Alucard anymore, I really think it would be smart writing to transfer it to Tsukune the same way Moka's mother gave it to her.
> 
> in any case, what is to be gained from awaking inner Moka? Can't they just extract Alucard out of outer Moka? It's the same body afterall



Akasha still had Shinso blood after giving it to Moka. That's why she was able to regenerate at all after Akua cut her in half and was able to obliterate Alucard's limbs like they're made of butter. Once someone has Shinso blood in them, they become Shinso vampires rather than simply regular vampires, so their blood is Shinso blood, not part Shinso and part normal vampire.

Tsukune's case is different because he's a human, so the transformation into Shinso vampire isn't as smooth because he'd need to become a vampire in the first place for it to become a proper transformation, not to mention Moka only gave him small portions of her blood, unlike Akasha who gave her a lot of it. That's why Tsukune tourned into a ghoul-like state twice and needed the body modification ritual from Fuhai-sensei in order to become a proper Shinso vampire. Judging by the last panel of this chapter, it's probable that the ritual was a success and Tsukune is now able to use SHinso powers a lot more effectively compared to before. How effectively is still up for grabs considering he still wears the chain seal.

My point is that Akasha, Moka and Tsukune all have Shinso blood in them. It's not a simple case of extracting Shinso blood because that would require draining them of blood and killing them. While the Rosario is still in place on Moka, that blood is also inaccessible because its powers are sealed, that's why they need to force Ura Moka out. Considering they can't simply take the Rosario off the way Tsukune can, putting a counter-seal is the only way. Once Ura Moka comes out, Alucard will react to the Shinso power and devour her, same way as he did with Akasha. That works just as well as the extraction you refer to.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 6, 2012)

so the blood needs to be activated before it can be extracted, then that would mean Tsukune would need his seal removed as well in order to truly access the shinso power, right?

either way Alucard can be revived through either of them, I don't think the amount of blood transferred makes a difference. You would think ALucard would want to be transferred so he could overcome a weak human as opposed to a powerful vampire.


----------



## Roman (Mar 6, 2012)

son_michael said:


> so the blood needs to be activated before it can be extracted, then that would mean Tsukune would need his seal removed as well in order to truly access the shinso power, right?
> 
> either way Alucard can be revived through either of them, I don't think the amount of blood transferred makes a difference. You would think ALucard would want to be transferred so he could overcome a weak human as opposed to a powerful vampire.



I don't quite get how you interpret Shinso blood here. Why do you keep referring to it as Alucard? It's not like Moka and Tsukune have a part of Alucard's consciousness in them, just his bloodline. My guess is that Gyokuro doesn't know Tsukune has Shinso blood in him as well, and that's why they didn't bother trying to capture him when they took Moka.


----------



## AfterGlow (Apr 4, 2012)

Chapter 52 is out.



Man, I hope she dies, that would raise the quality of the series ever so slightly.

Not that she'll die, she'll be saved by some deus ex machina plot device.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2012)

fucking crazy, that last panel was..


----------



## Roman (Apr 4, 2012)

I really hope I'm not the only one who wants her to die. Sadly, that can't be anything other than a mortal wound. I'm hoping for either one of two things.

1. Kurumu actually managed to get plenty of training in while Fuhai-sensei taught Tsukune what he knows about Demon Arts. As a Succubus, she may well be capable of casting illusions that can trick people, so I'm hoping she saved herself at the last moment to cast a Genjutsu on Akua.

2. She actually did die, but Fuhai-sensei might have a way to save her before the only way to let her come back is as a zombie.

Those are the only "realistic" scenarios I can see happening to allow Kurumu to be saved.

The chapter was awesome overall tho. Tsukune tooled Kuyou like it's nobody's business. He showed him up in physical prowess, and then destroyed him with the Demon Arts Fuhai-sensei taught him. He's doing well at least, but the team as a whole overestimated their chances.

Objectively speaking, I'm really impressed with Gyokurou. I think I remember it being mentioned that Dragons are creatures even Vampires fear alongside Phoenixes, and Gyokurou managed to tame a whole pack of them and even sensed the second group's arrival long before they ever made a move. With Tsukune locked in another dimension with Ruby, Kurumu possible dead and Mizore facing the likes of Akua while Moka is on the verge of being devoured by Alucard, and Fuhai-sensei's group facing an entire pack of dragons, I really wonder if the only way out of this mess for them is if either Captain Falcon or Chuck Norris save the day.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally!  Tsukune gets a major badass moment!   And that panel surely confirms that Akasha's shinzo blood is in Tsukune.


But Kurumu!  

Be pretty ballsy if she really does get killed off, but most likely it will likely be somekind of illusion that got attacked.   Probably a yet revealed Succubus ability.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know if she's strong enough to use an ability on Akuha but I'm sure Kurumu will survive. 

Mizore is in big trouble though...I can see her releasing her true monster form and fighting Akuha long enough till tsukune gets there

and yes that panel with Tsukune confirmed what I had initially hypothesized, that the Shinso blood's power is with Tsukune now.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 5, 2012)

Holy shit, this chapter was awesome, Tsukune was awesome


----------



## Roman (Apr 5, 2012)

son_michael said:


> and yes that panel with Tsukune confirmed what I had initially hypothesized, that the Shinso blood's power is with Tsukune now.



I thought that was already pretty obvious from the two occasions where Tsukune went into a ghoul-like state and even more so when he transformed during the modification rite. He has the Shinso Blood thanks to Moka, just as Moka has Shinso blood thanks to Akasha.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 5, 2012)

So what is Tsukene now, still a ghoul or a real vampire? cause it seemed to me he was pretty conscious the entire time.

From the looks of it, he has only released a small part of the seal so I think we'll be seeing some awesome shit soon


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 5, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> So what is Tsukene now, still a ghoul or a real vampire? cause it seemed to me he was pretty conscious the entire time.
> 
> From the looks of it, he has only released a small part of the seal so I think we'll be seeing some awesome shit soon



He's a modified hybrid human. The capability to use youki to its limits (probably the jigentou also) while also capable of controlling his shinso vampire blood and transformations to use his youki and physical abilities to even greater levels. People he isn't a ghoul. A ghoul is essentially a mindless vampire. Tsukune has his mental control so he isn't that. Touhai even said, "he's not a ghoul, he's something much worse" because of the shinso blood making him similar to alucard.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 5, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> I thought that was already pretty obvious from the two occasions where Tsukune went into a ghoul-like state and even more so when he transformed during the modification rite. He has the Shinso Blood thanks to Moka, just as Moka has Shinso blood thanks to Akasha.



Concerning the ghoul state. At that point in time we had no idea Moka had shinso blood and she said vampires that give blood to humans cause the effect of them being turned into ghouls. 

Now about what we were discussing earlier...I was under the impression that Alucard was sealed inside Akasha and then was transfered to Moka. Certainly Alucard can't be in 2 places at once, right? So that's why i think Tsukune actually has Alucard now. 

or should I just think neither as Alucard and both only have his power?


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 5, 2012)

First of all, I want to say hi to everyone, since I'm new to this thread.

On the  actual topic that is currently discussed... well in my opinion, I would say that neither Tsukune nor Moka have Alucard within them... the only thing that connects Moka and Tsukune to Alucard is the fact that both Moka and Tsukune have the blood of a Shinso in their veins that they obtained from Akasha, and since that blood has also been used by Akasha to seal Alucard, using the power of Akasha's Shinso blood near Alucard can cause him to awaken. 

On the matter of Tsukune, I would say that he is neither a Ghoul nor a vampire, but a different kind of being that is similar to Alucard - the reason why something like that is occurring is most likely caused by the fact that he was originally a human and the Shinso blood that has been injected into his body by Moka is causing him to develop in a different direction then Moka, who was already born a vampire and probably already had some natural predispositions to obtain the blood of a Shinso vampire, which obviously Tsukune who was born as a normal human couldn't have, and that causes his transformation, imitated by the blood that Moka injected into him, a little more difficult and different then Moka's.


----------



## Roman (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice to see a familiar face around here Chris. This thread is sure to become a lot more active with you around now 



son_michael said:


> Concerning the ghoul state. At that point in time we had no idea Moka had shinso blood and she said vampires that give blood to humans cause the effect of them being turned into ghouls.



It is true that when it was first shown that Tsukune was going into a Ghoul-like state, we had no knowledge of the Shinso Blood or even of Alucard for that matter. Tsukune almost turned into a Ghoul, but the fact that he still lived when he nearly turned indicates that he didn't turn into one, but was in a state akin to it. He would've turned into one if Mikogami didn't step in. It's a reaction humans display when they receive Vampire or Shinso blood alike, which makes sense since Shinso blood (my understanding of it at least), is a superior kind of Vampire blood which belonged to Alucard the first Vampire.



son_michael said:


> Now about what we were discussing earlier...I was under the impression that Alucard was sealed inside Akasha and then was transfered to Moka. Certainly Alucard can't be in 2 places at once, right? So that's why i think Tsukune actually has Alucard now.
> 
> or should I just think neither as Alucard and both only have his power?



It's pretty much as *Chris38* said. Alucard himself was never sealed into Akasha or anyone else. It's not like in Naruto where Kyuubi's chakra is sealed in someone who then becomes a Jinchuuriki and can thus use the Biiju's power. The power of Alucard is defined by his blood, as with all Ayashi in the series, and the powers are inherited by bloodline. Akua explained that the only way to inherit blood is not through the traditional means of being born to them. Otherwise, Akua herself would have Shinso powers, being his only living direct descendant, but by taking the blood forcefully. That's how Akasha obtained Alucard's power, and the same goes for Moka and Tsukune.

Tsukune is a special case because he is a human with Shinso powers, where I define Shinso vampires as "Vampires among Vampires." That means that what a Vampire is to a Human, a Shinso is to a Vampire, so to speak. So it is easier for a Vampire to become a Shinso by inheriting Alucard's blood. Tsukune, however, was human, and as a result, the power and aura that was present within Alucard becomes more evident in him as opposed to any other Vampire who would obtain Shinso blood, and is more easily corrupted as a result. That's probably what we're seeing with Tsukune. His aura is much more similar to Alucard compared to Moka due to him being Human instead of Vampire.


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 6, 2012)

On another topic that I don't think has been brought up on this thread yet is the fact that apparently there is more then one seal present in the Holy Lock, which was revealed on pages 12 - 13 of chapter 52. 

After all, I always thought that the Holy Lock that Tsukune wears is less complicated then the Rosario that Moka wears, but this chapter provided us with information that this might not actually be the case.

Of course, we don't know yet, if the Holy Lock has always been like that, or it's some modification that Tohou Fuhai put into the Holy Lock during the time he was training Tsukune (after he underwent the human modification ritual). 

Another thing that the current chapter revealed is that Tsukune has finally learned how to control the output of the seals present in the Holy Lock, most likely by using youjutsu techniques, since the runes that appeared in chapter 52  are the same that appeared in chapter 43, when Tsukune cast Bakuryuujin.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 10, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> It is true that when it was first shown that Tsukune was going into a Ghoul-like state, we had no knowledge of the Shinso Blood or even of Alucard for that matter. Tsukune almost turned into a Ghoul, but the fact that he still lived when he nearly turned indicates that he didn't turn into one, but was in a state akin to it. He would've turned into one if Mikogami didn't step in. It's a reaction humans display when they receive Vampire or Shinso blood alike, which makes sense since Shinso blood (my understanding of it at least), is a superior kind of Vampire blood which belonged to Alucard the first Vampire.
> 
> 
> It's pretty much as *Chris38* said. Alucard himself was never sealed into Akasha or anyone else. It's not like in Naruto where Kyuubi's chakra is sealed in someone who then becomes a Jinchuuriki and can thus use the Biiju's power. The power of Alucard is defined by his blood, as with all Ayashi in the series, and the powers are inherited by bloodline. Akua explained that the only way to inherit blood is not through the traditional means of being born to them. Otherwise, Akua herself would have Shinso powers, being his only living direct descendant, but by taking the blood forcefully. That's how Akasha obtained Alucard's power, and the same goes for Moka and Tsukune.
> ...



A: Alucard was NOT the first vampire, he was simply a vampire (yes oldest one in existence does not equate to first) who used to be a servant of the shuzen family, and went out of control and started to become a monster among monsters.

B: Yes Tsukune SEEMED to be a ghoul, but as touhai stated, this was not the case. If anything at best, he became a shinso ghoul hybrid I guess one would say. Whatever Alucard has become, in that modification, Tsukune became the beginning of that. However with completing the ritual, he has become capable of controlling his shinso/vampire/demon arts powers.



Chris38 said:


> On another topic that I don't think has been brought up on this thread yet is the fact that apparently there is more then one seal present in the Holy Lock, which was revealed on pages 12 - 13 of chapter 52.
> 
> After all, I always thought that the Holy Lock that Tsukune wears is less complicated then the Rosario that Moka wears, but this chapter provided us with information that this might not actually be the case.
> 
> ...



Yes he has more than one seal it would seem that it is done in layers. The more layers he releases, the more power of his utmost shinso abilities he can unleash. And his shinso abilities seem to be 'dark/monstrous' since ruby described it as terrifying and thats how shinso powers being unleashed are described.


----------



## Roman (Apr 10, 2012)

Mistshadow said:


> A: Alucard was NOT the first vampire, he was simply a vampire (yes oldest one in existence does not equate to first) who used to be a servant of the shuzen family, and went out of control and started to become a monster among monsters.



True, tho it's really a minor detail with regards to what's happening now.



Mistshadow said:


> B: Yes Tsukune SEEMED to be a ghoul, but as touhai stated, this was not the case. If anything at best, he became a shinso ghoul hybrid I guess one would say. Whatever Alucard has become, in that modification, Tsukune became the beginning of that. However with completing the ritual, he has become capable of controlling his shinso/vampire/demon arts powers.



That's exactly what I said. I never said Tsukune turned into a Ghoul, he was in a ghoul-like state and almost turned into one, not that he did. I even specified that the fact he was still alive means he didn't outright transform.



Mistshadow said:


> Yes he has more than one seal it would seem that it is done in layers. The more layers he releases, the more power of his utmost shinso abilities he can unleash. And his shinso abilities seem to be 'dark/monstrous' since ruby described it as terrifying and thats how shinso powers being unleashed are described.



The difference here is that the dark nature of Tsukune's shinso abilities is more pronounced compared to Moka's, and like I said in my previous post, that could have something to do with Tsukune originally being human and not a Vampire.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 10, 2012)

it would seem in history a human has never had shinso blood injected in them, which makes tsukune unique.

And yeah that's my point, fuhai acknowledged he was mistaken in calling him a ghoul. He compared him to alucard. We know alucard isn't a ghoul. and with this new display and portrayal of tsukune's power, we can only say whatever alucard is, tsukune is on his way of becoming the similar.


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree that Tsukune is becoming a being similar to Alucard, but he's not going to become the same thing, since unlike Alucard I doubt that Tsukune would lose his sanity, or be fully corrupted by the influence of his Shinso blood, which naturally would make Tsukune a more "complete version" then Alucard.

Still, I'm wondering about 4 things:

1.) Obviously the reaction of both Moka's, once Tsukune enters the scene.

2.) Akua's reaction, once she realizes that her sister has given her vampire blood to a "lowly human" (which, is most likely going to be how she will perceive Tsukune).

3.) How Alucard is going to react to the presence of Tsukune, since considering the fact that Tsukune's aura is so similar to Alucard, the chances of him awakening Alucard, are most likely higher then Moka's.

4.) How the plot point of Outer Moka and the Rosario being broken, by the barrier surrounding her is going to be resolved, since looking at her in chapter 52, it's quite obvious that her condition isn't good, and she doesn't have a lot of time, before she won't be capable of suppressing Alucard's resurrection.


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 10, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> I agree that Tsukune is becoming a being similar to Alucard, but he's not going to become the same thing, since unlike Alucard I doubt that Tsukune would lose his sanity, or be fully corrupted by the influence of his Shinso blood, which naturally would make Tsukune a more "complete version" then Alucard.
> 
> Still, I'm wondering about 4 things:
> 
> ...



1: Probably zomg can you sex me
2: Its not like its a secret that Tsukune has been getting injected with Moka's blood, just about everyone and their grandmother knows lol. Now he has his own power though in youjutsu. What I'm excited to see is Tsukune own the fuck out of her with his own jigen-tou
3: who knows, it seems alucard isn't the true villain of this story anyways and it seems he is just a means to an end manipulated by the masked-king
4: we just gotta wait another month, we all know that kurumu most likely had cast an illusion and isn't really cut in half dead.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, it would really undermine all the training Kurumu had if she were really dead 

As for your other theories, they sound legit, guys!


----------



## Mistshadow (Apr 10, 2012)

well I am genius level after al


----------



## Chris38 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, considering the fact that there are no discussions taking place at the moment, what are you're predictions about the next chapter ?

In my opinion, the fallowing things are going to take place:

1.) We will obviously learn what has happened to Kurumu, since I doubt that Ikeda is going to leave the cliffhanger of chapter 52 unresolved. 

2.) Some portion of the chapter, (hopefully a small one) is obviously going to be dedicated to what the Second Team is doing, after all there is still some Fairy Tail subdivision leaders that haven't been defeated yet + Gyokuro and Kahula, who are also present in Fairy Tale's main HQ.

3.) The chapter is most likely going to end, when Tsukune reaches Moka's location and makes a badass entrance, by most likely destroying the barrier that currently surrounds Moka, which would cause Tsukune to become Akua's sole target - and despite what others say, I think Tsukune is ready for that fight, after all he hadn't been training for an entire month to lose...


----------



## Chris38 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, but I wanted everyone to know about this.

Raws of chapter 53 are out, you can find them on mangahead: Ch.13-14  

and to not spoil you too much, let's just say that this chapter is even more exiting then the previous one.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 5, 2012)

Translated chapter is out.

Seriously, this manga becomes more hamfisted with every chapter, playing out every cliche and trope in the book, things breaking as an omen, man that never gets old... So original.

(also, I'm sure Kurumu and Mizore will be find when all is said and done, some deus ex machina will most likely come along to save them.)

Also, what the fuck was up with the last page? How stupid do they think kids are?
We're celebrating that you're going to have to wait a whole extra month between each issue, and this is good how exactly? Fucktards...

It's just so fucking disrespectful and insulting to the readers intelligence.


----------



## Narosian (May 5, 2012)

this has been said elsewhere but that bimonthly thing for Jump SQ 19 doesn't actually apply to R+V because its published by a different magazine.  It is kinda misleading though.


----------



## AfterGlow (May 5, 2012)

Narosian said:


> this has been said elsewhere but that bimonthly thing for Jump SQ 19 doesn't actually apply to R+V because its published by a different magazine.  It is kinda misleading though.



Oh yeah that's right, Jump SQ. 19 isn't the same as Jump SQ.

Phew.


----------



## Mistshadow (May 5, 2012)

oh hey I was right illusion survive


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2012)

Mistshadow said:


> oh hey I was right illusion survive



You're welcome


----------



## reaperunique (May 6, 2012)

No real surprise there. I can't wait for Tsukune to go all apeshit insane and be all bozz like with them bitchzz


----------



## Chris38 (May 6, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> No real surprise there. I can't wait for Tsukune to go all apeshit insane and be all bozz like with them bitchzz



Unlike you, I doubt that Tsukune is going to become insane, since if that happens, he would pretty much become a second alucard, with no way of reverting him back to normal.

But, even if he won't become insane, Tsukune's fight with Akua is still going to be pretty awesome, since we still don't now, the full capabilities of the current Tsukune, which is most likely going to be revealed during his fight with Akua - since, unlike Kuyou, Tsukune would have no reason to hold back against Akua, especially considering everything she has done so far.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 6, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Unlike you, I doubt that Tsukune is going to become insane, since if that happens, he would pretty much become a second alucard, with no way of reverting him back to normal.
> 
> But, even if he won't become insane, Tsukune's fight with Akua is still going to be pretty awesome, since we still don't now, the full capabilities of the current Tsukune, which is most likely going to be revealed during his fight with Akua - since, unlike Kuyou, Tsukune would have no reason to hold back against Akua, especially considering everything she has done so far.



Oh yeah, can?t wait to see that bitch suffer, since it all more or less began with her...

@AfterGlow: what did you expect? This manga was like this from the start, so I don?t see where you?re coming from...


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 6, 2012)

Chapter was meh. Can't really get hyped for a fight you already know is a stomp.


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, I honestly can't say that I found this chapter to be interesting. The wait wasn't exactly worthwhile if you ask me. I guess I'll just wait and see what happens next month to see if Moka's seal has finally snapped and how Alucard (and Tsukune) will react to that. I'll see you all then


----------



## TigerTwista (May 6, 2012)

bimonthly.....  >.> （╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻  why the heck is this going bimonthly and congratulations?  sounds like Beato took control of SJ..... >.>

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkRFwIeTBy4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

i couldn't find a shorter clip than that >.< youtube has failed me


----------



## Tyrannos (May 6, 2012)

I know!  It is weird they being happy the manga is going from monthly to once every two months.  Guess business isn't going as good with the change of production from monthly to 2 month releases.   Perhaps they should start thinking of going online publication.


Anyhow, it was a meh chapter.   I predicted Kurumu was going to be an illusion (nailed it!).


----------



## Chris38 (May 6, 2012)

The bimonthly thing doesn't have anything to do with R+V, which is released in the *JUMP SQUARE* magazine, while the magazine the girls are talking about is *JUMP SQUARE 19* which just changed it's release schedule from quarterly to bimonthly.


----------



## Chris38 (May 31, 2012)

The cover of volume 11 has been released:


----------



## Roman (May 31, 2012)

If only Gyokuro wasn't an evil b**** I would think she was actually nice.


----------



## Chris38 (Jun 3, 2012)

Raws are out: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ch.14


----------



## Chris38 (Jun 6, 2012)

Scans are out:

Jean Claymore has translated the chapter (except for pages 1-2):


----------



## son_michael (Jun 6, 2012)

a very nice chapter. Tsukune totally surprised Akua with his power. Gonna be sweet to see that bitch get what she deserves at the hands of a human


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

good chapter they tsukune will probably turned fight akua and will accidentally release the alucard power and it will try and take him or something


----------



## English King (Jun 6, 2012)

Chapter was great, did you see Tsukune blast past her?  I can't wait for this fight then somehow the two on the ground are going to get healed up and its everybody vs Alucard.  Then again we can't forget the two vampires who are about to join the fray o.O.

Chapter ratings = 9.9999/10


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 6, 2012)

It's been a while since we had a really good chapter.

Now the things are going to get really interesting with him fighting Akua, then here comes the other two, then the fight with Alucard.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome chapter, glad to see Gyokuro is making moves. She just better not crash this fight


----------



## Chris38 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, this chapter is good, although I wonder what is going to happen now, after all now that Alucard has awakened, they need to find someway to reseal him again, which definitely won't be easy.

Although, the fight between Tsukune and Akua needs to be resolved first


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't think Alucard is going to get re-sealed, unless the Lords get involved.   I think Alucard will simply be defeated and then you have the ol happy ending.


----------



## Chris38 (Jun 7, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Don't think Alucard is going to get re-sealed, unless the Lords get involved.   I think Alucard will simply be defeated and then you have the ol happy ending.



How would that be possible, if even the Lords couldn't defeat him, and I think that Tsukune, Inner Moka and the rest of the MC are still weaker then them.  

After all, Tsukune in his new berserk form hasn't been capable of mortally wounding a seriously weakened Tohou Fuhai, which means that Tsukune still isn't as strong as he is, and I belive that Akasha is even stronger then Tohou Fuhai.  

Not to mention that, I think that the problem of Akasha being inside Alucard needs to be resolved as well, if we want to have an happy ending to the current arc.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh Gawd, chapter 55... Tsukune is so badass


----------



## son_michael (Jun 7, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Oh Gawd, chapter 55... Tsukune is so badass



your talking about a RAW? because this last chapter was ch 54


if you are then link me plz, I wanna see Tsukune being more badass even if I cant understand it


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 7, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> How would that be possible, if even the Lords couldn't defeat him, and I think that Tsukune, Inner Moka and the rest of the MC are still weaker then them.
> 
> After all, Tsukune in his new berserk form hasn't been capable of mortally wounding a seriously weakened Tohou Fuhai, which means that Tsukune still isn't as strong as he is, and I belive that Akasha is even stronger then Tohou Fuhai.
> 
> Not to mention that, I think that the problem of Akasha being inside Alucard needs to be resolved as well, if we want to have an happy ending to the current arc.



How many magna's have you read?   

My word, everyone knows the hero usually pulls off a victory over the bad guys through somekind of plot.   With Tsukune, he's got the Shinzo blood and will obviously unlock that during his next battles to the point he's strong enough to fight Alucard.   And its possible that Alucard is likely going to be done via Team Effort (Moka could have some of the Shinzo blood remaining in her as well).

And downplaying the Lords?  You never know that they could've been working on something for years.   After all they managed to create the Rosario that kept the Shinzo blood in Moka in check for all those years.   So why couldn't they have something that could lock away Alucard (providing the mangaka's intent is to be sealed away again).

So never say nothing is impossible in manga, because the author very much could do what you least expect.


----------



## Chris38 (Jun 7, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> How many magna's have you read?
> 
> My word, everyone knows the hero usually pulls off a victory over the bad guys through somekind of plot.   With Tsukune, he's got the Shinzo blood and will obviously unlock that during his next battles to the point he's strong enough to fight Alucard.   And its possible that Alucard is likely going to be done via Team Effort (Moka could have some of the Shinzo blood remaining in her as well).
> 
> ...



I think that you misunderstood me.

What I wanted to point out is the fact that I doubt that Tsukune would be capable of defeating Alucard on his own. 

After all, if he really became so powerful, then defeating Akua wouldn't give him any problems. 

In Inner Moka's case, unless the author is going to have Tohou Fuhai quickly repair her seal, which might be possible, I doubt she's going to be capable of doing anything in the current situation, after all I doubt that Ikeda wants Outer Moka to disappear, considering the fact that he had the perfect opportunity to do that in the latest chapter.

And I don't remember if I ever downplayed the Lords, what I intended to say is that even they weren't capable of "killing" Alucard and where forced to seal him to prevent him from destroying the world, and since there isn't anything suggesting that Tsukune or Inner Moka or the rest of the company have become as strong as the Lords, I don't think they could manage to kill him on their own either - through a group effort with the Three Lords might be capable of killing Alucard. (after all three people with the power of a Shinso + Tohou Fuhai and maybe Mikogami, should be capable of bringing that monster down to his knees) 

I also believe that Tohou Fuhai has a plan B, in case Alucard awakens, so I doubt that they are out of options. 

We will see what Ikeda intends to do in the next few chapters, but I hope that I clarified my point of view on this matter...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 7, 2012)

Those reactions 



Gabe said:


> good chapter they tsukune will probably turned fight akua and will accidentally release the alucard power and it will try and take him or something



Hmm, I really think at the end of this fight/of the manga Tsukune will have lost his humanity by fusing or at least partly taking in Alucard. Or by using his Shinso power...
Damn, monthly mangas are meh, since I tend to forget so much -.-"

And if I?m not mistaken, Fuhai and the others are still around, so maybe they?ll join the fray? If not, who the heck will stand against Gyokuro and her daughter..


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 7, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> I think that you misunderstood me.
> 
> What I wanted to point out is the fact that I doubt that Tsukune would be capable of defeating Alucard on his own.
> 
> ...



Will Tsukune defeat Alucard on his own, you never know.   Could it be a team effort, yes.   Could Tsukune do it alone, I wouldn't rule that out either.

As for the Seal, I was talking about Alucard's seal, not Moka's.  But now you mention it, I wholehardely believe her inner and outer selves will merge in the end, for both sides were the real Moka.

As for the Lords, unless you're the mangaka, you can't rule out anything.   They are there for a reason and very well could get involved when it comes to Alucard.


----------



## Chris38 (Jun 8, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> Hmm, I really think at the end of this fight/of the manga Tsukune will have lost his humanity by fusing or at least partly taking in Alucard. Or by using his Shinso power...
> Damn, monthly mangas are meh, since I tend to forget so much -.-"
> 
> And if I?m not mistaken, Fuhai and the others are still around, so maybe they?ll join the fray? If not, who the heck will stand against Gyokuro and her daughter..



Hm, considering the fact that one of the themes of this manga is achieving coexistence between humans and ayashi, I doubt that's going to happen.

After all, if Tsukune fully loses his humanity I doubt he could become someone who could imply that coexistence between humans and ayashi is possible. 

I mean, in my opinion, part of Mikoami's plans toward Tsukune is too turn him into an individual ,who would show the ayashi and the humans, that coexistence between them is possible, and due to that, I doubt he's going to let Tsukune lose his humanity, which is why he indirectly assists in Tsukune's development (by, for example sealing his unstable powers with the Holy Lock).

Not to mention that I think that Tsukune's new berserk form is already quite monstrous:



... and I don't think that, there is any reason to make Tsukune's appearance any less human, which is what would have happened to him, if he would absorb any part of Alucard's body. 

As for Team B, well they currently are somewhere around Fairy Tale's HQ, being chased by dragons, so I'm quite sure that they are going to appear in the Floating Garden pretty soon...


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, I actually meant he?s going to be a full hybrid or something...he isn?t a pure human anymore (I?m aware that?s the case for some time now... ).

And you?re right with your assertion - I just thought he?d show that it doesn?t matter what one is by "sacrificing" more of his humanity and showing that love can cross boundaries


----------



## Chris38 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bad news, due to the fact that Ikeda has apparently gotten sick, there will be no chapter in the current month issue.

The next chapter is going to come out in early august.

Source:  translated practically a whole chapter


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jun 30, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Bad news, due to the fact that Ikeda has apparently gotten sick, there will be no chapter in the current month issue.
> 
> The next chapter is going to come out in early august.
> 
> Source:  translated practically a whole chapter



oh that is terrible news.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2012)

Hopefully August will have a double chapter to make up for it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 30, 2012)

WTF?!? Aren?t they usually having more chapters done by the time the latest one we get to see gets serialized? (at least that?s what I know from Oda, he usually already has 3 chapter drawn out, IIRC) 
But this is a monthly manga, so maybe things work differently?


----------



## Mistshadow (Jun 30, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Bad news, due to the fact that Ikeda has apparently gotten sick, there will be no chapter in the current month issue.
> 
> The next chapter is going to come out in early august.
> 
> Source:  translated practically a whole chapter



can you confirm how accurate that source is? and whether it was announced by the magazine itself that there would be no chapter because often times the author has at least 1 chapter in advance so its possible they will use that in july, guess we will know in a week forsure.

if its true then FUCK, that would mean no rosario vampire AND no vampire knight


----------



## Chris38 (Jul 2, 2012)

Unfortunately it has been pretty much confirmed that there will be no R+V chapter in the current month, since here is the TOC of the latest Jump SQ Issue:



> Jump SQ #08 (04/07):
> Binbougami ga! (Cover & Lead Color Page)
> Ao no Exorcsit
> Shin Tennis no Oujisama (Color Page)
> ...



Source: Ichigo wanted another round against the little girl


----------



## haegar (Jul 2, 2012)

nooooo, no chapter :/


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2012)

I hope Ikeda gets better in August! I'm just glad this isn't something he does regularly, like another mangaka that I know of


----------



## Chris38 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just to calm everyone down, the raws haven't appeared yet, but they should appear in a few days, since R+V has been included in this month's Jump SQ TOC:


> Jump SQ #09 (04/08):
> Kono Oto Tomare! (Lead Color Page, New Series, 70 pg.)
> Binbougami ga!
> Kakkokawaii Sengen!
> ...



Source: The Shinigami all look the same to me


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 2, 2012)

Raws are out:


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Raws are out:



Looks like a good chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 2, 2012)

Good to hear, I?ll wait for the scan though


----------



## haegar (Aug 2, 2012)

looks decent


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeez, he still needs her help? Tsukune fails yet again. Looks like Step-Mom and Sis are arriving next time too... he's so dead lol.

Or will the power of love and friendship prevail?!  Please god don't let that happen!!

Sidenote: Tsukune is like a pokemon trainer. After every fight, he just makes them an ally. I only recall a couple of times where they remained an enemy.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 2, 2012)

Sis and Step-Mom, would fight Fuhai.
Looks Like Akua would switch to the good side.


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jap. raws with two additional pages that are missing from the Chinese scans that have been released earlier:


*Spoiler*: __ 



he certainly had the potential for it.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 3, 2012)

chapter looks good. Both tsukune and moka make the sis con bitch cry. Whats the matter bitch? Can't cut a little human


----------



## Narosian (Aug 6, 2012)

Chapters out.
Chapter 53


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Aug 6, 2012)

Run Akua  !   His "Charming"  is trying to lock onto you !


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha! Tsukune got friend zoned hard


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2012)

I wouldn't say that. Moka was pretty heated up about Tsukune when she said that it's not Akua's place to decide who Moka goes out with.


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 7, 2012)

Not to mention that, she has acknowledged Tsukune as her "protector", which is supposed to be the Rosario's and Outer Moka's role, which makes me think that there will be a change in the whole Outer - Inner Moka situation, and that things won't go back to the way they where, before this arc started.

I mean, what would be the point of Inner Moka undergoing so many developments in the current arc, if she would just be shoved back into the Rosario, after this arc is over  

After this chapter, I'm even more certain that Inner Moka will be forced to stay as the dominant personality of her body, which should prove to be an interesting change in the harem dynamic .

Although I have to say that I can't wait to see, how Inner Moka is going to react, once Tsukune is going to transform into his vampire form, which in my opinion, is definitely going to occur, during the course of the Akua vs Tsukune and Moka fight, since well Inner Moka should also learn what dangers lurk around, when it comes to Tsukune's "upgrade" - not to mention that it would cause Akua to become even more insane, once she realizes that, "that man" has also obtained the power she always wanted to get. 

The reason why I think that Tsukune's "vampire form" is going to make an appearance is pretty obvious, Tohou Fuhai wouldn't teach Tsukune how to remove the seals on his Holy Lock, if he hadn't thought that it was a necessary, although risky step, when it comes to Tsukune's chances of winning the fight against Akua.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 7, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Haha! Tsukune got friend zoned hard



cant tell if this is troll post or reading comprehension fail. 


You can clearly see her blushing at the though of them being a couple and then later she chooses to attack her sister in order to stand with tsukune and she even says" who I go out with is none of your business" 

but honestly, the rest of the manga should prove that she loves him  hence why I suspect it was a troll post. 


anyway, great chapter. Tsukune put that sis con in her place


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Not to mention that, she has acknowledged Tsukune as her "protector", which is supposed to be the Rosario's and Outer Moka's role, which makes me think that there will be a change in the whole Outer - Inner Moka situation, and that things won't go back to the way they where, before this arc started.
> 
> I mean, what would be the point of Inner Moka undergoing so many developments in the current arc, if she would just be shoved back into the Rosario, after this arc is over



Interesting thing to note is that Moka's seal has completely broken according to Ura. Ever since, some of her expressions, if you look carefully, resemble Omote more than Ura, and her closeness to Tsukune is very reminiscent of that. I suspect I was right all along and Omote isn't simply an artificial creation but a literal representation of True Moka's more delicate side, which was placed into the seal to protect Ura. With the seal broken, Ura and Omote may have effectively merged now.

I believe you're right that we're not going to see Moka in the Rosario anymore now that she's had so much time for development, tho I wouldn't doubt that they'll try to restore it and perhaps find the truth behind the seal.



Chris38 said:


> Although I have to say that I can't wait to see, how Inner Moka is going to react, once Tsukune is going to transform into his vampire form, which in my opinion, is definitely going to occur, during the course of the Akua vs Tsukune and Moka fight, since well Inner Moka should also learn what dangers lurk around, when it comes to Tsukune's "upgrade" - not to mention that it would cause Akua to become even more insane, once she realizes that, "that man" has also obtained the power she always wanted to get.
> 
> The reason why I think that Tsukune's "vampire form" is going to make an appearance is pretty obvious, Tohou Fuhai wouldn't teach Tsukune how to remove the seals on his Holy Lock, if he hadn't thought that it was a necessary, although risky step, when it comes to Tsukune's chances of winning the fight against Akua.



I believe you're right about Akua. Despite everything, she still sees Tsukune as a lowly human without realizing the implication behind him being capable of using Demon Arts. What I'm waiting to see is how well Tsukune can control his Youki after Fuhai-sensei's ritual. I doubt he would lose it as easily anymore.


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 7, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Interesting thing to note is that Moka's seal has completely broken according to Ura. Ever since, some of her expressions, if you look carefully, resemble Omote more than Ura, and her closeness to Tsukune is very reminiscent of that. I suspect I was right all along and Omote isn't simply an artificial creation but a literal representation of True Moka's more delicate side, which was placed into the seal to protect Ura. With the seal broken, Ura and Omote may have effectively merged now.
> 
> I believe you're right that we're not going to see Moka in the Rosario anymore now that she's had so much time for development, tho I wouldn't doubt that they'll try to restore it and perhaps find the truth behind the seal.



True, and Tohou Fuhai might be already aware of that, or at the very least some build up toward such a revelation has already been made, when we consider Tohou Fuhai's statement from chapter 29:






Freedan said:


> I believe you're right about Akua. Despite everything, she still sees Tsukune as a lowly human without realizing the implication behind him being capable of using Demon Arts. What I'm waiting to see is how well Tsukune can control his Youki after Fuhai-sensei's ritual. I doubt he would lose it as easily anymore.



I definitely see some improvements in Tsukune's control already, after all during Tsukune's second fight against Kuyou we have seen one of those black bite lines appear on Tsukune's face, and apart from becoming a little more ruthless, compared to the "usual Tsukune", the appearance of that line, hadn't had any effect on Tsukune's mental state. 

It also gave me a huge hint on how Ikeda might plan to resolve the whole issue with Tsukune's "berserk side" - it's pretty much a reverse on what has occurred to Inner Moka, who's "delicate" side has been forcibly separated from her "real personality", and now with the Rosario being completely destroyed the situation might have, more or less, returned to it's initial state.         

In Tsukune's case, I think it's a reverse process, with the vampire instincts, now that Tsukune's body has been more or less adjusted, by Tohou Fuhai's ritual, to the Shinso blood flowing inside it, slowly merging with Tsukune's human personality. At least that's the only explanation I could make to explain the sudden change in Tsukune's personality, that occurred during his second fight with Kuyou.

Of course, he's still at a risk of becoming a "second Alucard", if his "berserk side" merge to much or if the merge occurs at a pretty quick pace, which is the reason why Tsukune still needs the Holy Lock to regulate this process.

In other words, Tsukune's still at a risk of losing his sanity, but it's smaller then before, of course assuming that Tsukune properly manages his youkai powers, and doesn't cause the Holy Lock seal to overload, which is going to be more difficult, since I'm pretty sure that, after the current arc ends, Tsukune's existence is going to be noticed by some really powerful individuals, so his future fights are certainly going to be a lot more difficult then what he has / is going to face, in the current arc.


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> True, and Tohou Fuhai might be already aware of that, or at the very least some build up toward such a revelation has already been made, when we consider Tohou Fuhai's statement from chapter 29:



Exactly. I don't doubt Fuhai-sensei knew how the seal worked with Omote being perceived as an artificial being to surpress Ura Moka's power and protect her from those who would want to have it. As it turns out, he was surprised to see there was more to it if it wasn't something else entirely.



Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tsukune's definitely still walking on a thin thread, certainly, and the conclusion of his fight with Kuyou is evidence of that much. But as you say, it would take a lot more for Tsukune to lose it entirely. Considering how close he was to losing it during the ritual, now that he has a lot more control, it would take much more to force him to lose his mind than on previous occasions.

You might remember me saying this on Asuki: now that Tsukune's body is capable of conducting Youki, he doesn't run the same risks he used to whenever using Shinso power. Before, his body wasn't suited for using Youki, which is why it was so easy for him to lose control when he started using his power. Now that his body is made specifically for using Youki (since the ritual's purpose was precisely to transform his body by destroying and reconstructing his muscle tissues and organs to work like those of a demon's), such a thing is hardly of concern.

On the flipside, it's a lot easier for the traits of a vampire to merge with his human nature, which would explain the markings on his neck and his more ruthless presence after defeating Kuyou. Having said that, his similarity to Alucard may not have anything to do with him actually losing control, but more to do with how he is turning overall as a result of the ritual. I think Fuhai-sensei even said that after the ritual, he may not be the same "person" that he used to be, and we're seeing the first signs of that now.

As far as the Holy Lock goes, it is there probably to serve the same purpose as Moka's seal used to now, which is to supress his Shinso power so others wouldn't recognize it immediately. Also, Tsukune only recently acquired his new body, so his mind may still need to adapt to his new condition (similar to how Yusuke from Yu Yu Hakusho wasn't fully adept with using his demon energy just after becoming a Mazoku, what with his aim of the Spirit Gun not being precise anymore).


----------



## Akatora (Aug 7, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Not to mention that, she has acknowledged Tsukune as her "protector", which is supposed to be the Rosario's and Outer Moka's role, which makes me think that there will be a change in the whole Outer - Inner Moka situation, and that things won't go back to the way they where, before this arc started.
> 
> I mean, what would be the point of Inner Moka undergoing so many developments in the current arc, if she would just be shoved back into the Rosario, after this arc is over
> 
> ...



Personally I think it's more likely he will be using this against Alucard himself rather than against Akua


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 7, 2012)

@*Freedan*

I agree with you on what you mentioned about Tsukune, but rather then say that Tsukune is becoming a "different person" I would be even more precise and say that he is becoming a completely different existence, then what he has been, before he underwent Tohou Fuhai's modification ritual 

After all, you don't see Moka being compared to Alucard, and her aura is certainly different then Alucard's, even if she has a similar blood that Alucard has. 

Not to mention, Tohou Fuhai hasn't been trying to kill Moka, once he realized that she inherited Akasha's Shinso blood, but he had a quite different reaction once he realized that Tsukune has also inherited that blood:


*Spoiler*: __ 













In other words, I would say that there is some fundamental difference between Alucard and a "normal" Shinso vampire, and the same difference exists when we compare Moka with Tsukune, who in my opinion, is becoming a similar type of being that Alucard was trying to become, by absorbing all of those different type of monsters, but failed in the process. 

What exactly the difference between Tsukune and a regular Shinso vampire is, I don't know, yet... but it's definitely something more serious, then Tsukune just being unaffected by typical vampire weaknesses, considering the fact that Tohou Fuhai has tried to kill Tsukune as soon as he realized that he is becoming a similar kind of being as what Alucard is, even if it meant that he would die in the process.     

But, due to Tohou Fuhai's reaction, I believe that the revelation that Tsukune has a similar aura as Alucard is going to have a quite severe reaction, and is probably going to be the thing that, would cause the rest of the vampire race, to have a more active role in the future arcs, as well as, cause Inner Moka to, most likely, become an outcast in her own family, due to being responsible for creating such a thing.

@*Akatora*

Personally, I don't see anyone being capable of defeating or even fighting against Alucard *in the current arc*. They will find a way to reseal him, most likely by having Akasha somehow return from that thing, but that's about the only thing they can to that thing, *in the current arc. *

The power difference and Alucard's insane regenerative ability is simply too much, for Ikeda to provide us with any other option, other then to somehow reseal Alucard, back into the state he was in, before the current arc began.

Even the resealing option needs a few Dues Ex Machina moments to make it actually work, so him being defeated by Tsukune, who has problems in defeating Akua on his own, someone 100 times weaker then Alucard, would be such a gigantic a**pull, that it's not even funny.    

While Tsukune's similarity to Alucard is going to be crucial *in finding a way* to end the threat that Alucard's existence brings to the world, he is still too unexperienced to face that challenge yet, and he certainly won't be doing it on his own. 

After all,  even the three dark lords haven't been capable of killing that thing. They need to find Alucard's weak points (which is, certainly something different then the traditional vampire weaknesses), which needs time, and a willing sample, to test if those potential weak points even work, which requires a similar type of being as what Alucard is, and after that, they could even hope of facing Alucard. 

As you probably have noticed this operation needs a lot of research, which requires a lot of time, which they haven't had got, considering what the current situation is. As I said, there only option *at the moment*, is to try and reseal that thing, which certainly won't be an easy task.


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2012)

I think it's a simple matter of the difference between a human inheriting Shinso blood and a vampire inheriting it. Because Tsukune was originally human when he inherited the Shinso blood, it was easy for the blood to take over and corrupt him with its power, hence he resembles Alucard much more than Moka or Akasha could. It's not so easy for Shinso blood to corrupt a vampire because vampires have Youki, as opposed to humans, so the vampire host of Shinso blood is able to control the blood's power whereas a human cannot.

Tsukune right now can use Youki and Youjutsu, but while his body now functions as a demon's, both from a physical and spiritual perspective, his blood is still inherently human, so his demon power isn't his own, but entirely that of a Shinso, or Alucard's in other words. That's why his aura is transforming into something very similar to Alucard. You could say his spirit wavelength matches Alucard's much more closely, and why he's more likely to awaken Alucard than Moka could (as you have speculated before iirc).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2012)

As expected Tsukune has stepped up his game, although it seems that even with Moka they're going to have a difficult fight on their hand.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2012)

good chapter Tsukune was not bad. wonder how long it will take for him to go into his demon form similar to alucard. wonder if alucard being near him will force him into the form


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 7, 2012)

Honestly, what I wonder about is, why people expect Tsukune's berserk form to even make an appearance in the current arc. 

I might be in a minority, but I don't see what kind of point, such a development would make, especially considering the fact that I think that Ikeda wants to point out the fact that Tsukune has a better control over his powers. 

In the first place, what would such a development bring ?

Akua, will most likely be defeated by both Inner Moka and Tsukune working together, and Inner Moka's presence should be enough for Tsukune to not overuse his vampire powers, and cause Tsukune's berserk side to awaken.

Gyokuro and Kahula will be both taken care of, by the second group, so Tsukune probably won't be a participant in that fight. 

Alucard is too powerful for Tsukune's berserk form to beat, since Tsukune in his berserk form wasn't capable of doing anything serious to a seriously weakened Tohou Fuhai, and Alucard is a lot more powerful then what Tohou Fuhai has demonstrated so far.  

Alucard being around, probably doesn't matter, since the Shinso blood synchronization is most likely, only a one sided connection, otherwise Akasha's Shinso powers would awaken as soon as Alucard has been revived, in the flashback to Moka's past, and we haven't seen anything like that happening. 

Also, in Alucard's case he is the one who's blood is, most likely (since it hasn't been officially confirmed) connected with Tsukune's Shinso blood, so if anyone is going to awaken someone, it's going to be Tsukune who would awaken Alucard not the other way around.  

As for Tsukune awakening his "berserk form" for the sake of drama, well the situation that Tsukune and the rest of his team is in, is already pretty dramatic, and I doubt it needs anything else, to further spice, the current situation, which is already pretty hot, in my opinion, at least.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 7, 2012)

@ Chris: Well, I kind of had the impression this might be the last arc (lol, that?s what a monthly manga does to you ) and perhaps that?s what others think to. Thus they expect him to go berserk etc.

What do you guys suspect comes after this? Chris already said Alucard won?t be dealt with definitely after this arc, so how many more till they take care of him forever (and by that I guess the series will end as well, if nothing even more powerful appears...)


----------



## Mistshadow (Aug 7, 2012)

rhino25 said:


> Jeez, he still needs her help? Tsukune fails yet again. Looks like Step-Mom and Sis are arriving next time too... he's so dead lol.
> 
> Or will the power of love and friendship prevail?!  Please god don't let that happen!!
> 
> Sidenote: Tsukune is like a pokemon trainer. After every fight, he just makes them an ally. I only recall a couple of times where they remained an enemy.





Kira Yamato said:


> As expected Tsukune has stepped up his game, although it seems that even with Moka they're going to have a difficult fight on their hand.



Fails yet again? Keep in mind Tsukune is fighting in his BASE form, just imagine if he goes through his transformation, you saw the big increase he had against kuyou. And imagine how many locks he has, i don't know how many he has but just openingthe first one alone allowed him to blitz kuyou like no tomorrow. Can't wait to see Tsukune get serious. 



Freedan said:


> I believe you're right about Akua. Despite everything, she still sees Tsukune as a lowly human without realizing the implication behind him being capable of using Demon Arts. What I'm waiting to see is how well Tsukune can control his Youki after Fuhai-sensei's ritual. I doubt he would lose it as easily anymore.



Thing is Tsukune isn't just a lowly human, he is something more, much more. The fact he reeks of alucard says that he's special in some way. an dI believe the demon arts allows him to keep control of himself, I really don't see him losing himself to his vampire side anymore unless he got to thelast lock. Maybe its more about conservingpower, Tsukune was just fighting and in a hurry, I don't see him being more violent.


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mistshadow said:


> Thing is Tsukune isn't just a lowly human, he is something more, much more. The fact he reeks of alucard says that he's special in some way. an dI believe the demon arts allows him to keep control of himself, I really don't see him losing himself to his vampire side anymore unless he got to the last lock. Maybe its more about conserving power, Tsukune was just fighting and in a hurry, I don't see him being more violent.



I think that what Freedan meant to say is that Akua still sees Tsukune as a lowly human, or pretty much has a similar opinion of Tsukune that Kuyou had - that he doesn't have any power that is worthy of being mentioned. 

I agree that Tsukune is much more then a "normal human", but in the story Akua doesn't know, or at least there is nothing that suggests that, about the fact that Tsukune has inherited Moka's Shinso blood or has an Alucard like aura, which will prove to be her downfall. 

Basically, she still underestimates Tsukune's skills and power.


----------



## Roman (Aug 8, 2012)

Mistshadow said:


> Thing is Tsukune isn't just a lowly human, he is something more, much more. The fact he reeks of alucard says that he's special in some way. an dI believe the demon arts allows him to keep control of himself, I really don't see him losing himself to his vampire side anymore unless he got to thelast lock. Maybe its more about conservingpower, Tsukune was just fighting and in a hurry, I don't see him being more violent.



As Chris said, I don't believe Tsukune's a powerless human at all (and you'd see as much if you've read my other posts). It's how Akua views him. Also, you're right that he wouldn't lose control, something I also mentioned was a consequence of Fuhai-sensei's ritual. Since his body, while still human, functions like a demon's, using Shinso power and demon arts aren't hard on him the way they used to be, tho I expect he still needs time to learn to control his new powers similar to the way Yusuke in YYH needed time after turning into a demon.


----------



## Mistshadow (Aug 8, 2012)

I know full well what you meant freedan, it was more of a follow up.
Tsukune will surprise and rape can't wait.


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder, but do you think that Tsukune and the rest of the group will be able to prevent Alucard's resurrection. 

Since, I have to say that I have some doubts about that - after all he has definitely got a lot bigger, compared to his appearance in the flashback to Moka's past. 

Just compare the size of the windows with the size of Alucard's tentacle from chapter 33:



with chapter 54:



... and you would notice that the thing got about 3 times bigger compared to it's last appearance, and probably had an equal increase in power as well. 

Now, do you think that the group will be capable to wore down Alucard, so that it would be possible to reseal him - I mean is it even possible to seal something this big ?

Considering the fact that most of the first team is already wore down, and Tsukune and Moka are most likely going to be wore down by their fight against Akua... who do you think will be capable of doing something to the problem of Alucard's resurrection - after all, even if Moka keeps limiting the amount of power she uses, the wild clash of youkai energies during all of the confrontations that are still going to occur in the Floating Garden, should be enough to cause Alucard to fully awaken. 

And if you say that the second team would be capable of resolving the Alucard situation, don't forget that there is still Gyokuro and Kahula to deal with + maybe, some of the remaining subdivision leaders and those confrontations are definitely going to wore down the second team as well. 

As for Akasha, even if she's going to be separated from Alucard in someway, I doubt she would be capable of doing anything to a powered up Alucard, since being forced to spend 7 long years inside that thing, has definitely had an effect on her strength 

And Hokuto, Miyabi and Kiria, are a part of Fairy Tail as well, even if they have apparently a different method of eliminating the human race, I doubt they would lift a finger when it comes to the matter of resealing Alucard, in my opinion at least.

Of course, an all out confrontation between humans and ayashi would definitely cause this manga to become a lot darker then it currently is, but that actually might be the thing that Ikeda is aiming to do, in the current arc, by making Alucard awaken and powering him up, at the same time. 

After all you can't cause the world to change, or achieve coexistence if both sides of the equation remain unaware of each other's existence, so in my opinion, the masquerade would need to be broken sooner or later, and if it's meant to happen anyway, why not do it, with a pretty big bang


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 9, 2012)

I wouldn't say he's bigger because the flashback shows like the tip of the tenticle, while the present shows more of it being exposed.

If he did get larger, the only thing I could conclude that it's because of him absorbing Akasha.


As for Akasha being seperated, I would say that's a distinct possibility.   Because she's the only one that can really explain the powers of the Shinzo and defeat Alucard.


----------



## Chris38 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, Alucard absorbing Akasha's power might not be the only thing that caused Alucard to change, after all he has been in Fairy Tail's care for about 7 years, right - and they might have been trying some other options to try and revive Alucard, before they determined that the only way to wake him up, was to capture Moka. 

I mean to say, that we don't know what Fairy Tail might have been doing to that thing, while he was in their "care". Of course, they could have left it alone, and just concentrate on gathering up ayashi to their cause, but I doubt that they have done that, since the eggs scattered around the various points in Japan probably have some relation to their objective of reviving Alucard from his slumber - after all, if that isn't the case, then I don't know what other "operations" they have in mind:


*Spoiler*: __ 











 

And bringing up the topic of Inner and Outer Moka already merging, another thing that points out that it might have already occurred is Tsukune's behavior, to me he sounds too calm, when faced with the prospect of Outer Moka disappearing:



Maybe, he's just concentrating on the task at hand - in other words defeating Akua, but still his behavior is strange, at least compared to his behavior, when the revelation about Outer Moka occurred - I don't know, if that's true, but my intuition tells me that Tsukune might know more about the Outer Moka - Inner Moka situation then we do, which is why he doesn't freak out, like he did earlier, when the truth about Outer Moka has been revealed to him.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 21, 2012)

So I was introduced to Rosario via my cousin who had watched the anime and told me I might like it since she and me share similar interests. I started watching the anime and I was actually enjoying it, it was a refreshing change of mood from the ever-dark themes of Claymore (my previous manga), the comedy was genuinely funny though I thought it was a little short and the constant panties shots were getting on my nerves. 

That was when I heard about the manga and that its plot was vastly different to the anime. I started reading and since most of the beginning chapters were just like the anime (aside from some order and other differences) I wasn't that interested. The Kuyou was the first to peak my interest, since it was the first time the normally light-hearted comedy series got serious in a really big hurry but it wasn't until the Witch hill arc that I was completely hooked.

Anti-thesis being that they were the first REALLY serious villains were kind of interesting, especially Hokuto and am I the only one still trying to figure out Hokuto's intentions, seriously why does he want Moka saved? The fight with him was also easily the best of the first season, since he didn't go down like a chump like most other opponents in that season did though seeing him repair the barrier at the end really confused me.

Now the second season. Well first of all, Fairy Tail are much better villains than Anti-thesis was, Moka's tragic past almost had me in tears especially when Akasha was absorbed by Alucard and I can't wait to see that bitch Akua get the ass whooping that has been coming her way for a while now though I don't think that will be easy by any stretch of the imagination. We also have Kahlua and her mother to worry about as well as two remaining subdivision leaders. The second team should have asked Sun to come along, she is really strong and did say she would help if they ever had need of her.

I don't really hate any of the characters which is always a good thing, Kurumu got a bit annoying at time though especially in the first season but her development throughout season 2 made her much more likeable IMO. Ruby is hilarious, her strange obsession with pain makes the masochist always a pleasant sight (iron maiden was ). Yukari is adorable though her wish to be sandwiched between Moka and Tsukune kind of disturbs me, maybe my suspicions turn out to be right and she is starting to like Fong Fong. I mean their recent fight pretty much set the pairing in stone in my eyes.

Outer Moka was never interesting to me, inner Moka on the other hand is a BAMF enough said. Tsukune is fine, Kokoa is a little bit annoying. The pervert and lolicon combination of Haiji and Gin are always entertaining and Mizore is just plain better than them all. Mizore is indisputable my favourite character, she is funny, wields one of my favourite elements, that Snow village arc was great and lets not forget she is head and shoulders better looking than any other girl in the series IMO. 

Future fights I'm looking forward to are Kokoa vs Kahlua, I want to see how much stronger Kokoa got and what better way to show it than to fight one of the older sisters she holds in such high regard. Tsukune/Moka vs Akua, it's going to be epic we all know it. The fight vs Gyokuro period, she has managed to remain a complete mystery this entire season almost now I can't wait to see what she is capable of on the battlefield.

Sorry for the long post but bottom line I love this manga, can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 2, 2012)

Chinese scans of the next chapter are out:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 2, 2012)

good chapter it seems


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2012)

seems like a really sad chapter, I hate that bitch and moka's retarded ass sister, I can't wait to see her break down when she starts getting her ass handed to her


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Next chapter looks like it's gonna be awesome. Ling Ling + Fuhai =


----------



## Mizura (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akua was defeated because she was distraught and distracted by the fact that she had to fight her sister. She didn't understand why she was fighting anymore.

And basically it seems that the Rosary is actually a way to control Alucard in case Alucard gets free. So whatshername plans to use Alucard to dominate the world.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2012)

Mizura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 do you have any idea what that machine was? I don't understand why she didn't just destroy the rosary, especially if it somehow can stop alucard. Was that machine a way for her to gain complete control of alucard?


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2012)

son_michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any idea what that machine was? I don't understand why she didn't just destroy the rosary, especially if it somehow can stop alucard. *Was that machine a way for her to gain complete control of alucard?*




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's exactly what it is based on what Mizura says (bear in mind Mizura is Chinese so I think she can understand what's happening from the Chinese scan).


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> The name is Gyokuro, thanks for the explanation anyway.
> 
> And after hearing that:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope so too because honestly, I still see Outer Moka as a facet of Inner Moka. I may have been wrong about my initial analysis that Outer Moka is essentially part of Inner Moka but separated from her as thought she were a split personality. But rather than being an actual part of Moka, she's a reproduction of an aspect of Moka that already exists within Ura. We have seen hints of it too, such as when she was worried Tsukune would be sick from eating her pumpkin pie and then showing an expression of relief. That was very Omote of Inner Moka imho.

I'm pretty sure Tsukune will eventually realize this and spend more time thinking about Ura Moka. That's what Omote would've wanted as well after all. Now that I've read the spoilers, I'm having the gut feeling Omote knew she was going to die when she found herself on the hovercraft. The way she spoke to Akua seemed to suggest this.


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 3, 2012)

Freedan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree that Tsukune would eventually realize this, but he would need time. He probably won't realize it, until we get pretty close to this manga's end, which might be getting a little closer, depending on how many plot points are going to be added in the future arcs. 

After all, unless the device to control Alucard is going to be destroyed in the current arc, it seems that the matter of Alucard is going to be resolved, in this arc. 

Which, leaves us with, the whole Masked King arc that needs to be resolved, the matter of the eggs left in Mizore's village, the resolvent of Tsukune's transformation, the resolvent of Tsukune's and Moka's "destiny" and then, the end, in other words the resolvent of the romance "subplot". 

Naturally there is also the thing with Kiria, Hokuto and Miyabi and their "unknown plans", which might lead to another potential arc in the future.

Of course, I hope that we will have an arc, where we will have a higher amount of "vampire" involvement, and where most of the enemies are going to belong to the vampire race - the plot of that arc, could be also really simple, they would want to destroy Tsukune, due to the fact that he has inherited Moka's Shinso blood, despite being a human. 

I also hope for an arc, where "humans" will have a bigger role as well, since Tsukune's and Moka's "destiny" doesn't involve only the "youkai world", in my opinion, at least. 

Unfortunately there is nothing indicating that those two potential plot points are going to be more deeply explored, after the current arc is over, and to me, there doesn't seem to be a lot of things, that still haven't been resolved.


----------



## haegar (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I totally dig the twist on the rosary's function, I didn't see that coming and I think it changes the plot dynamic in an interesting way. I wonder if Tsukune having become Shinso empowered will also play into that in some way - now that Gyokoru controlls Alucard she's pretty OP I guess? Oh well, just read the spoilers so I get a better grasp o the pics, now looking at the chapter proper  

anyways, my initial feeling is things are developing nicely - maybe just now not for the heroes but for the readers tension wise they do XD





*Spoiler*: _after chapter read_ 




- oh wow, and I thought Gyokoru's last rape face couldn't be topped  first she backhandedly pwns Tsukune completely and then she displays yet a more intense face when revealing her plans XD psychotic evil vampire bitch is OP  she makes for a nice villain, gotta say.

-I much would like to know if she did notice Tsukune's hand coming up on him from behind? DO I get that right that he released an additional stage of his seal to fight Akuha and as a backlash suffered temporarypartial transformation? I think his nature might be the thing to thwart Gyokoru's plans, his connection to Alucard might diminish her control, OR, if Moka is diminished in power by the theft of the rosary her drinking from Tsukune might restore her powers? Just blindly raving here lacking the trans but oh well...

Also, interesting question about the past, how come Gyokoru could move freely around Moka and run tests on the Rosary? If she could do that, at the time Akasha must have completely trusted her otherwise she would never have let her come close to the rosary's secrets...

Fuhai looks kinda OP too but given Gyokoru's latest powerup I kinda fear for the old perv :/


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



He prolly will considering how he was determined to save Omote, and the lock being used to control Alucard is a double-failer: he couldn't save Omote and on top of that, Gyokuro now has full control of Alucard. I feel that this will be resolved at the end of this arc tho considering Tsukune loves both Ura and Omote in equal measure and believes they're one and the same already. 

I think he will feel he failed because he couldn't recover what was part of Moka to begin with and achieve his wish of merging the two Mokas together. When he realizes he never needed to will be a quite a special moment for them tho, and I'd wager that will be at the end of the arc.

Alucard probably won't be resolved in this arc tho, as I'll explain below






Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



That makes me wonder just how important Alucard is in their plans. Gyokuro may have a high place in Fairy Tale, but the Masked King seems to have more authority than her. Who he is will probably be revealed at the end of this arc as well, not to mention what he intends to do with Alucard. Gyokuro may have control over him now but I think the Masked King has his own reasons which amount to more than simply dominating the world. I just feel there's something more to it all when there are divided goals within Fairy Tale itself. As you mention, even Kiria, Hokuto and Miyabi all have their own ambitions.






Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Something like a vampire plot would feel too simple and a little but like a spin-off than anything else since all the big stuff is happening now. The main villains behind everything that has been happening beneath Youkai Academy have been revealed thus far. Perhaps what would make an arc like this more interesting is if we get to find out what happened to Issa and why Gyokuro took his place at the head of the Shuzen clan.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 3, 2012)

all posts in spoiler.


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 3, 2012)

Freedan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, that makes sense, will see how it goes, after the fight against Gyokuro will end, which is most likely going to be the final battle of this pretty long arc. After all, I think that Gyokuro definitely has such status, considering how easily she defeated Tsukune. 






Freedan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me wonder just how important Alucard is in their plans. Gyokuro may have a high place in Fairy Tale, but the Masked King seems to have more authority than her. Who he is will probably be revealed at the end of this arc as well, not to mention what he intends to do with Alucard. Gyokuro may have control over him now but I think the Masked King has his own reasons which amount to more than simply dominating the world. I just feel there's something more to it all when there are divided goals within Fairy Tale itself. As you mention, even Kiria, Hokuto and Miyabi all have their own ambitions.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe, from what I remember the guy, who brought the rooftop on Yukari and Fong Fong, is still around, and from his attitude, I think that he is a loyal servant of the Masked King. So, he might take the Rosario away, with Alucard following after him, once Gyokuro is going to be defeated by Tohou Fuhai. 

We will see how it goes. 






Freedan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Something like a vampire plot would feel too simple and a little but like a spin-off than anything else since all the big stuff is happening now. The main villains behind everything that has been happening beneath Youkai Academy have been revealed thus far. Perhaps what would make an arc like this more interesting is if we get to find out what happened to Issa and why Gyokuro took his place at the head of the Shuzen clan.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, maybe it will have something to do with Issa, and the whole leadership of the Shuzen clan, we will see, I just hope that Ikeda hasn't run of idea's on how to continue the story.  

After all, this arc's revelations are definitely going to cause a more lasting change, in the plot of the future arcs, mostly because I just don't see how Ikeda would be capable of bringing back the comedic and  almost no worries mood that this series had, before the Wong mansion / memory arc occurred. There has just been to much serious and dramatic revelations and developments to go back to the way it was before.  

At least I don't see how such a smooth transition could actually occur. 

And on another topic, I hope that Tsukune is going to be a little more honest with Inner Moka, once she asks him, what he has actually done to himself, during the one month, where she was away from him. 

I mean, I realize the current situation, isn't especially a good time, for such a serious conversation to occur, but I think that, for Moka and Tsukune to actually become a couple, they need to be honest with themselves and trust each other. I don't think that they would be capable of building such relationship if they hide things, from each other, and I hope that Tsukune is aware of this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2012)

This became Bi-monthly.

SERIOUSLY?

JEGUS THE DUDE BETTER JUST MOVE TO ANOTHER PUBLISHER. 

6 Chapters a year just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Roman (Sep 3, 2012)

^I hope it means once every two weeks (twice a month) and not every two months. However, I don't expect it to be the case.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 3, 2012)

when did it became bi-monthly?
:sanji


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 3, 2012)

You are aware of the fact that Japanese and in fact most monthly magazine's have a tradition of numbering their issues, one month later, compared to the actual date, when they are released. 

After all, the current magazine issue has the number 10 despite being released on the 9 month of the year, and the next magazine issue is numbered 11, despite being released on the 10 month of the year. 

In other words, it's still monthly, there would be a pretty large announcement if Jump SQ, one of the bigger monthly magazine's in Japan, suddenly changed their release schedule.

Here is the proof of what I am talking about:



> Jump SQ *#10 (04/09)*



Source:
Nisekoi 38

And the scans are out, as well: RAWs out gaize


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 3, 2012)

The siscon will make another appearance and save one of team Tsukune from getting killed, and become a member after he convinces everyone that she needs to be forgiven....


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 3, 2012)

It's only a matter of time before Tsukene loses control  I can't fucking wait for that.


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 3, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> It's only a matter of time before Tsukene loses control  I can't fucking wait for that.



I think you will have to wait a lot longer then you think, for a development like that to occur, since I doubt that Tsukune is going to lose control in the current arc. 

The reason why I think like that - well the primary reason is that it would cause the whole plot point of Tsukune undergoing the human modification ritual a little redundant, and I don't think that Ikeda is an author, who would make a lot of redundant plot points.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> I think you will have to wait a lot longer then you think, for a development like that to occur, since I doubt that Tsukune is going to lose control in the current arc.
> 
> The reason why I think like that - well the primary reason is that it would cause the whole plot point of Tsukune undergoing the human modification ritual a little redundant, and I don't think that Ikeda is an author, who would make a lot of redundant plot points.



I think its very obvious he is going to lose control. He only took off 1 seal and he's already having serious side effects. As it stands, that 1 seal release is not helping him at all, if he can't use what Touhou fuhai taught him to win then its obvious he will lose control in order to show his power.

See from a writing perspective we readers WANT to see him either lose control or kick ass with new powers. Since it seems apparent he will not be kicking ass with touha's powers than he will transform and wreak all hell upon everyone.

put it this way, tskune is the hero and we want to see the hero win. Touhai is a side character who's only importance is to this current arc and that importance is as a trainer. If he really fights that bitch and saves the day then its obvious that a new villain would appear and be reserved for Tsukune to defeat.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2012)

son_michael said:


> seems like a really sad chapter, I hate that bitch and moka's retarded ass sister, I can't wait to see her break down when she starts getting her ass handed to her



I?d like to see that too, but if this is right:



Chris38 said:


> I think you will have to wait a lot longer then you think, for a development like that to occur, since I doubt that Tsukune is going to lose control in the current arc.
> 
> The reason why I think like that - well the primary reason is that it would cause the whole plot point of Tsukune undergoing the human modification ritual a little redundant, and I don't think that Ikeda is an author, who would make a lot of redundant plot points.



Then it won?t be Tsukune who?ll pwn her 
Although maybe it?ll be a controled state of some kind...

And only 17 pages? Seriously? Also, where the hell did you guys get the info about the Rosario? Am I missing something here?!

Ah. seems like only mangaholic has the whole chapter online o.0


----------



## Wrath (Sep 3, 2012)

Besides, Tsukune is going to be needed to deactivate the rosary machine. He's attuned to both Alucard and the rosary, so it pretty much has to be him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2012)

Now I understand what you guys were talking about xD

Damn, that was a nice entrance. Fuhai looked badass in that fire. Can?t wait for some cool ass-kicking! And it?s nice seeing that bitch confused ^^


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 3, 2012)

son_michael said:


> I think its very obvious he is going to lose control. He only took off 1 seal and he's already having serious side effects. As it stands, that 1 seal release is not helping him at all, if he can't use what Touhou fuhai taught him to win then its obvious he will lose control in order to show his power.
> 
> See from a writing perspective we readers WANT to see him either lose control or kick ass with new powers. Since it seems apparent he will not be kicking ass with touha's powers than he will transform and wreak all hell upon everyone.
> 
> put it this way, tskune is the hero and we want to see the hero win. Touhai is a side character who's only importance is to this current arc and that importance is as a trainer. If he really fights that bitch and saves the day then its obvious that a new villain would appear and be reserved for Tsukune to defeat.



Well, it's pretty obvious that Tsukune isn't strong enough to do anything to Gyokuro, he was pretty much knocked out, by her in a single strike. 

His berserk form, also won't help matters, since it was unable to do anything to Tohou Fuhai in his old man form, after he was seriously weakened by the human modification ritual. How do you think it will help against Gyokuro, who is probably as strong or maybe even stronger then Tohou Fuhai in his younger form. 

In other words, the power gap is still too large, for me to believe that there is anyway for Tsukune to do something during the fight against Gyokuro and Kahula.  He showed some progress, but he still not strong enough to deal with everything on his own, which is quite logical in my opinion, considering the amount of time that he spent on gaining control and learning how to properly use his powers. 

Not to mention, I think that the current arc is already pretty dramatic, I doubt you need to add some additional drama points, by having Tsukune lose control over his powers.

Not to mention hasn't he had an villain for him to defeat already in the form of Kuyou, and after that, although I agree that she wasn't exactly what you excepted, there has been also the fight against Akua, which I think might not have been fully defeated in the current chapter. 

After all, she was just kicked by Inner Moka and later smashed into a pile of rubble, if that has been enough to kill her or knock her out, I would be honestly surprised about this.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Well, it's pretty obvious that Tsukune isn't strong enough to do anything to Gyokuro, he was pretty much knocked out, by her in a single strike.
> 
> His berserk form, also won't help matters, since it was unable to do anything to Tohou Fuhai in his old man form, and after he was seriously weakened by the human modification ritual. How do you think it will help against Gyokuro, who is probably as strong or maybe even stronger then Tohou Fuhai in his younger form.
> 
> ...




I see your logic but throw it away. I guarantee you Tsukune will have some kind of crazy power up that has to do with either removing all his seals or alucard's presence. Tsukune is not going to just stand there while everybody else fights.  The entire point of his training was to be able to save Moka and if he can't do that then it was all meaningless so that's why it will happen, he will get his hero moment.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 3, 2012)

Not a bad chapter


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 3, 2012)

son_michael said:


> I see your logic but throw it away. I guarantee you Tsukune will have some kind of crazy power up that has to do with either removing all his seals or alucard's presence. Tsukune is not going to just stand there while everybody else fights.  The entire point of his training was to be able to save Moka and if he can't do that then it was all meaningless so that's why it will happen, he will get his hero moment.



Well, I can see where you are coming from, a little but hero's don't always win, if it means that they will gain some character development from this.

And saving Moka, you mean Outer Moka or Inner Moka, since I think saving Outer Moka is pretty much impossible at this point. 

Also look at it, a little from Moka's perspective, how do you think she would fell, if Tsukune suddenly transforms into his berserk form, right in front her.  I doubt that she would fell glad, if he suddenly transforms into this:



.. just to protect her. Not to mention, to me it wouldn't be a hero moment for Tsukune, it would be once again a moment, where he needs to be protected by others, to avoid getting himself killed or worse - after all, someone would need to snap Tsukune out of his berserk state, once he enters it, for us to avoid a downer ending. 

Something like that wouldn't fell awesome to me, it would fell pretty repetitive and boring. 

So, for me, Tsukune gaining a hero moment, means that he shouldn't fully lose control over his actions - *and that's pretty much the thing that I wanted to point out. *


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2012)

Chris has a point, if he loses it than he?ll ultimately have to be saved himself. There are enough people there to fight Gyokura and her daughter. Though I bet he?ll somehow get involved again...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Does anyone remember why Kahlua cries when she fights? I know it was an odd reason.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Well, I can see where you are coming from, a little but hero's don't always win, if it means that they will gain some character development from this.
> 
> And saving Moka, you mean Outer Moka or Inner Moka, since I think saving Outer Moka is pretty much impossible at this point.
> 
> ...



I agree especially considering what happened way back in season 1 where Tsukune first became a ghoul and lost control of himself. Moka felt like shit then, how will she feel if she learns Tsukune has basically become Alucard Jr?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 3, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Does anyone remember why Kahlua cries when she fights? I know it was an odd reason.


Because she doesn't want to fight.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 3, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Does anyone remember why Kahlua cries when she fights? I know it was an odd reason.



At first it was thought to be because she simply didn't like fighting or hurting people but during the memory arc Akua described it as being tears of repentance  or whatever, something she would do when she has completely resolved to end the life of her opponent. Yeah I can't tell who is crazier Kahlua or Akua, going to go with the siscon on that one though.

Gyokuro really seems like a badass villain now. I still want to see Kokoa fight Kahlua one on one, partly because Kokoa has so far had the least development (combat  and character wise) of anybody in this season including Fong Fong who was introduced after her and I think it would just be a great way to show how much stronger she has gotten in the last month of training.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 3, 2012)

Now what's going to be interesting what Kokoa is going to do next chapter.   She going to stand up to her mother? 

Not to mention we likely have another sister being introduced with Akua's flashback.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Now what's going to be interesting what Kokoa is going to do next chapter.   She going to stand up to her mother?
> 
> Not to mention we likely have another sister being introduced with Akua's flashback.



 What flashback are you talking about, though I was only skimming through the Chinese chapter just to get a basic gist of what happened so it's possible I may have skipped a few pages or not payed  enough attention.

That'd be a great moment, to have Gyokuro tell Kokoa to join her and her older sister only for Kokoa to basically tell her to go f*** herself thus commencing a fight between the only two completely 100% blood sisters in the Shuzen family (this is another reason why I feel Kokoa MUST be the one to fight Kahlua).


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2012)

^in the flashback there is someone called Jasmine, who appears to be Akua's sister as well

- Where is the sister's father in all this? Assuming he had as his wives Gyokuro, Akihsa, and someone related to Alucard, he has to be something impressive himself. So far he has just taken a back seat.

- one other thing, is anyone expecting some human faction at some point? I mean most of these stories where you have this hiearchy of demons/youkai, there always appears some human faction to counter act this; and I dont recall any strong human faction shown yet in Rosario; if there are more arc, I could see that being one of them


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe tsukene is meant to be the human opposition factor, even though he's not quite human anymore?

Looking forward to seeing just how much he goes "alucard" to protect moka in the coming chapter or 2


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2012)

What if the Masked King is like Tsukune? Like a dude who was once human but willing gained abilities of various Yokai and became whatever he is now.

It would go well with the feeling that Rubi sensed about Tsukune.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 3, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Well, I can see where you are coming from, a little but hero's don't always win, if it means that they will gain some character development from this.
> 
> And saving Moka, you mean Outer Moka or Inner Moka, since I think saving Outer Moka is pretty much impossible at this point.
> 
> ...



you make a very good point but I feel like Tsukune already had his character development with all the time spent on his training, failing to save his friends and just being forced to watch would be a defamation of his character. 

Maybe the answer is that he wont lose control and will attain some kind of enlightened transformation where he keeps his mind...i don't know but I'm confident that he will not just be useless in this fight. One way or another he will be the key factor in defeating the main villain, whomever that ends up being.





noobthemusical said:


> What if the Masked King is like Tsukune? Like a dude who was once human but willing gained abilities of various Yokai and became whatever he is now.
> 
> It would go well with the feeling that Rubi sensed about Tsukune.



that seems like such an obvious plot point that its bound to happen.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2012)

^it was already bad enough when the wheel chair guy turned out like that; humans to youkai is supposed to be a complete fluke that almost never happens, it would really get cheap if someone else turned out to be a former human


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 4, 2012)

While I doubt that Tsukune and Hokuto have been the only humans who inherited the blood of an ayashi. 

I agree that it's pretty unlikely that the Masked King has been originally a human. 

After all, the difficulties involved with a human taking control over that power, well aren't something that should be ignored, and I believe that they rise the more potent the blood that has been injected into a human is.

Since, I doubt that Hokuto,has had so many issues, with his ayashi's powers compared to Tsukune - considering the fact that he was capable of surviving, after removing his Holy Lock in the first season, and it hadn't had many serious consequences on his body, while in Tsukune's case, an action like that, would most likely mean the loss of his human mentality, and him becoming Alucard Jr. 

@*son_michael*

Well, we will see, what actually is going to happen, after all the thing that should have been noticed with the latest chapter release, is that the last thing we should suspect Ikeda of... is predictability, at least in some area's of the stories plot.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 4, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> I think you will have to wait a lot longer then you think, for a development like that to occur, since I doubt that Tsukune is going to lose control in the current arc.
> 
> The reason why I think like that - well the primary reason is that it would cause the whole plot point of Tsukune undergoing the human modification ritual a little redundant, and I don't think that Ikeda is an author, who would make a lot of redundant plot points.



Lose control as in beating the shit out of the "villain" is what I meant, although a better phrasing would be the one I just gave so that it's more clear because you are right that it would make his training futile if he actually lost control of his mental state.

I can see him going into that Alucard-ish mode but still be conscious of what he's doing.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 4, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^in the flashback there is someone called Jasmine, who appears to be Akua's sister as well
> 
> - Where is the sister's father in all this? Assuming he had as his wives Gyokuro, Akihsa, and someone related to Alucard, he has to be something impressive himself. So far he has just taken a back seat.
> 
> - one other thing, is anyone expecting some human faction at some point? I mean most of these stories where you have this hiearchy of demons/youkai, there always appears some human faction to counter act this; and I dont recall any strong human faction shown yet in Rosario; if there are more arc, I could see that being one of them



Wondered about that as well. What?s with that girl and who?s the father. Must be a hell of playboy 

Maybe there are some demon hunters, humans who drink demon blood or perform other rituals in order to get more powerful and combat ayashi (yeah yeah, Claymore, I know ).


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 4, 2012)

I think it could be a little difficult to setup humans that are aware of the ayashi's existence as enemies, considering this whole development that the protagonists had, during their confrontation with Fairy Tail. 

After all, do you think that Ikeda could make humans, into some pretty fearsome and strong enemies, considering what Tsukune and the rest have demonstrated in the current arc. 

I mean, I could see them being able to be a tough opponent for someone like Ruby, Yukari, Mizore and Kurumu, and maybe Moka, if they used one of her vampire weaknesses against her, but Tsukune - unless they start attacking him, in a pretty large group, maybe they could bring them down, but that... would, most likely, cause him to transform into his new "berserk form", and the rest should be pretty obvious... 

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind a development like that, especially considering the fact that it would definitely provide some interesting developments to Tsukune's character, it's just that I don't see how Ikeda could make it possible to even out, the power gap, or maybe even make the "human side" stronger,  between the "supposed" human enemies, most likely equipped with some supernatural powers / weapons, and what the protagonist's group demonstrated in the current arc, so far. 

To make an example: how many humans, with no augmentations installed on their bodies, would be capable of standing against the speed that Tsukune demonstrated in the current chapter ?


----------



## Mistshadow (Sep 4, 2012)

I wonder what the impact of using his powers does for Tsukune, when his hand changed it didn't seem like power up but pain, almost looked like it was falling apart.

I'm sure those drawbacks are only temporary, but I wonder to what degree it is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont know, at least vampire have an easily exploitable weakness like water; and they say magic is just unknown science, so they could go sci fi with humans secretly having technology a lot more advanced than they should, ie suits, and laser weapons etc. 

but I dont know, I just dont see it ending with this arc


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mistshadow said:


> I wonder what the impact of using his powers does for Tsukune, when his hand changed it didn't seem like power up but pain, almost looked like it was falling apart.
> 
> I'm sure those drawbacks are only temporary, but I wonder to what degree it is.



I don't think that Tsukune's body is falling apart, I think that he is simply changing / transforming into how his berserk form looks like, whenever he overuses his Shinso powers. 

After all, his hand in the latest chapter:



... looks quite similar to how his hand looked like in his "new berserk form":



As for the pain, well Kahula's "transformation" has also looked quite painful to her:



It's just that, Tsukune has pretty much no control over the transformation of his body - in other words, his current issue seems to me, like Tsukune is slowly losing his human appearance, most likely due to Holy Lock weakening / not being capable of fully suppressing Tsukune's power. 

Now I agree that this issue is temporary - in other words, they will find a temporary solution to delay this problem, after the current arc ends, but it won't be a complete resolution of this issue. 

In other words, I think that this is the price, that Tsukune needs to pay, for his power jump.

@*Kira U. Masaki*

Of course, the manga won't end at the current arc, since even if the protagonists manage to somehow resolve the current situation, there is still the matter of the Masked King, who in my opinion, might become the protagonists next and "main" antagonist. 

As for 'humans" becoming enemies, well we will see, I still have doubts how "science" would be capable of resolving the differences or gap between normal humans and ayashi / humans with ayashi blood in their veins, but I will leave this one up to Ikeda, who, if he actually will introduce some "human" fraction into the mix, he will definitely managed to think of an idea, on how to resolve the differences between "normal humans" and "ayashi".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 5, 2012)

^ I just threw it out there as a possiblity, by all accounts the Vampires and Lycans in Underworld are far superior to the humans, but the humans occasionally lay the beat down, if anything it would be a case of Quantity over quality, I got the impression from the  manga, that humans far outnumber monster

whatevs, no need to speculate now, this arc is bound to wrap up in a few more chapters and then we will see


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 5, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ I just threw it out there as a possiblity, by all accounts the Vampires and Lycans in Underworld are far superior to the humans, but the humans occasionally lay the beat down, if anything it would be a case of Quantity over quality, I got the impression from the  manga, that humans far outnumber monster



That makes sense. I dont think the ayashi's would feel the need to even build a school that teaches their kids to get along with humans if they were superior to them in every way, shape and form.

Which leads to the numbers theory. What ordinary humans lack in raw physical strength, speed, or various abilities, they prob. make up for in sheer numbers. Like army ants 

So in a fully public, all-out war between humans and yokai/ayashi, humans would win in the end.


----------



## Roman (Sep 5, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> That makes sense. I dont think the ayashi's would feel the need to even build a school that teaches their kids to get along with humans if they were superior to them in every way, shape and form.
> 
> Which leads to the numbers theory. What ordinary humans lack in raw physical strength, speed, or various abilities, they prob. make up for in sheer numbers. Like army ants
> 
> So in a fully public, all-out war between humans and yokai/ayashi, humans would win in the end.



Not just due to numbers, but they also have more organized military and weaponry. I doubt even Alucard could survive against an onslaught of tank/fighter & bomber plane battalions. Akasha said the only way to defeat Alucard is by obliterating him and preventing him from regenerating. Blowing him up would do just that.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 5, 2012)

There's nothing to stop humans from experimenting on themselves using monster DNA, too. Just because Tsukune has relied on magic to control his transformations doesn't mean science couldn't do the job instead.


----------



## Roman (Sep 5, 2012)

Wrath said:


> There's nothing to stop humans from experimenting on themselves using monster DNA, too. Just because Tsukune has relied on magic to control his transformations doesn't mean science couldn't do the job instead.



Claymores in Rosario+Vampire? Seems legit


----------



## Wrath (Sep 5, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Claymores in Rosario+Vampire? Seems legit


I was thinking more Noblesse than Claymore, but sure, why not?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 5, 2012)

i thought that Miyabi said he was human though.


----------



## Roman (Sep 5, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> i thought that Miyabi said he was human though.



He was described as the head of a large human-based company. It was never specifically mentioned that he is human.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 5, 2012)

Freedan said:


> He was described as the head of a large human-based company. It was never specifically mentioned that he is human.



we can still hope though.


----------



## Chris38 (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, maybe, they could do something, but I see it only possible when it comes to low level ayashi spices. 

After all, considering what Tsukune had to go through to retain his sanity, so far.. I have doubts that "humans" could replicate similar results with "science". 

Not to mention, a development like that, would kind of lessen the significance of hybrid type (or boundary) beings, like Tsukune or Hokuto. 

As for Miyabi, I think that he is some type of Outcast Ayashi, because of this: 



... after all Miyabi's hand definitely doesn't look human, and it's kind of similar to Kiria's own hand, which transforms into a scythe.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Wrath said:


> There's nothing to stop humans from experimenting on themselves using monster DNA, too. Just because Tsukune has relied on magic to control his transformations doesn't mean science couldn't do the job instead.





Freedan said:


> Claymores in Rosario+Vampire? Seems legit





Wrath said:


> I was thinking more Noblesse than Claymore, but sure, why not?



?hem-?hem.... 



BlueDemon said:


> *Maybe there are some demon hunters, humans who drink demon blood or perform other rituals in order to get more powerful and combat ayashi (yeah yeah, Claymore, I know )*.




And technology has been mentioned now several times...would be interesting to see such a mix, perhaps this where alchemy or something comes in?


----------



## Mistshadow (Sep 5, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> I don't think that Tsukune's body is falling apart, I think that he is simply changing / transforming into how his berserk form looks like, whenever he overuses his Shinso powers.
> 
> After all, his hand in the latest chapter:
> 
> ...



Difference is in that he was pure black transformation.

HERE, his arm changed black, but appeared to be crumbling and causing tsukune pain, which i wonder what it means.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, i've just decided on a whim to buy this manga and read it, and i'm glad i did, it's pretty damn decent heh

Got a surprising amount of decent combat for a harem manga


----------



## Roman (Sep 24, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Well, maybe, they could do something, but I see it only possible when it comes to low level ayashi spices.
> 
> After all, considering what Tsukune had to go through to retain his sanity, so far.. I have doubts that "humans" could replicate similar results with "science".
> 
> ...



Sure, but like in Claymore, these scientific hybrids wouldn't be as powerful as high level natural ayashi and never could be. Claymores are no match for Awakened and especially Abyssal ones. The relationship between a supposed demon hunter and someone like Miyabi or even Gyokuro would be like that between a low level Claymore (saw below rank 30) and an awakened or abyssal one respectively. That wouldn't really lessen the significance of someone like Tsukune and Hokuto, the former being able to fight almost evenly with Akua.


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raws of chapter 57 are out: Link removed


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 It seems Gyokuro is as cruel as expected...even ordering Kahlua to murder Kokoa.

It seems Issa is on Gyokuro's side...I wonder if he's being controlled. Any translations or info from anyone, Chris?


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing so far, we will probably have to wait a few days, for some translations to appear.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 2, 2012)

art looks awesome as fuck as always.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> Nothing so far, we will probably have to wait a few days, for some translations to appear.



hat do you make of it, especially 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Issa's appearance?


----------



## haegar (Oct 2, 2012)

dat page 7 ass n cleavage , big onee-san I love u 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 as for Issa, I got no clue 0.o this sure is a surprise, specially since going by the expression old 2D guy dont like him much ... Wonder what Moka gonna think of him appearing and what she will do ... 

Kokoa was pretty badass there, but I still am more impressed with the Kahlua service page than with Kokoa's display of swordmanship of anger


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> hat do you make of it, especially
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unexpected, that's for sure. I also agree with you that he might be manipulated by Gyokuro or the Masked King. 

Although, after this chapter, I'm even more convinced that some major changes are going to occur in the group's (Tsukune and his friends) lifes, and that this arc is maybe the first step of putting Moka's and Tsukune's destiny into motion - you know, the one Jack Frost's prophecy talked about. 

I also think, that the chances of the good guys wiining this fight are being drastically lowered, with each chapter, and I honestly don't know how Ikeda intends to, at least, let them survive this situation in one piece.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard a theory that they'll defeat Gyokuro, but the Masked King will carry on and return in a part 3


----------



## haegar (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 well the good side of things is that with Issa's appearance and the power balance seemingly shifting in Gyokoru's favor the chances of mommy coming crawling back out of Alucard's belly are on the rise - as that is one way things might be saved unless Issa is actually nice, was biding his time and is about to stab Gyokoru in the back - dunno bout that though. Things about the past should become more clear after this fight though either way... 

another thing that might happen is Gyokoru getting abandoned by all her daughters with both Kalua and Akuha comin over XD -dunno bout that either though


----------



## Roman (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree that someone, perhaps Gyokuro or the Masked King are manipulating Issa. Considering his previous disposition when Akasha was still around, I can't imagine he would suddenly want Alucard to run free and destroy the human world. He had given every impression that he wanted unity between the humans and the ayashi.

At this point, the only way I see the heroes winning is if Tsukune gains further control over his demon energy and learns to use the Jigentou the same way Akua learned it. He knows how to block it, but the latest fight he had with Akua proved even that isn't enough. He also desperately needs more basic fighting skills and techniques in order to match up against Gyokurou. I don't doubt he already has the potential for the same kind of strength and speed should he be able to gain full control of the Shinso blood, but that raw power hasn't been enough in this battle. Moka and the other girls also need to toughen up since their enemies are all much stronger than any of them.


----------



## haegar (Oct 2, 2012)

btw a stupid question: that rosario locket from last chapter controls alucard... tsuki's powers are in a way alucards powers ... so if Moka were to get her hands on it couldnt she theoretically also control Tsuki#s bersker shinso side? 0.o that would make for a nice reversal of all the earlier rosario story part XD

^anyways, obviously in his berserk form he could do something - minus the slight problem of being outa control and indiscriminately attacking anybody that is. btw I wonder as well, since they are connected, might Tsukune loosing it on purpose to the darkness form via the conection to alucard interfere with Gyokoru's control device? that thing was never built taking into consideration somebody other than Moka partaking in Alucard's power ...


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> I've heard a theory that they'll defeat Gyokuro, but the Masked King will carry on and return in a part 3




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, considering the fact that Gyokuro recently appeared in a volume cover, I doubt we will get rid of her that easily. 

I mean that she might be defeated here (although I don't see, how that's possible, after the recent revelations), but this won't be the last time we will see her. 




@haegar


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I agree that the chances of Akasha returning, have drastically risen, after this chapter... I mean who else, but her can somehow shift the balance in the protagonists favor. 




I also doubt that the Rosario can be used to control Tsukune's berserk side, his situation is difrent then Alucard's after all, since he hadn't lost his sanity, despite the fact that he has a similar aura as Alucard. 

I mean you could say that it's becuase of the Holy Lock that Tsukune is wearing, but as it was portrayed in the last chapter (although, it might only be for short period's of time), Tsukune can still keep his sanity, even if the seal on the Holy Lock is removed. 

Overall, I think that Tsukune is becoming a difrennt kind of being compared to Alucard, and I doubt that Akasha has anticapted that a being like Tsukune could be "created".

@*Feedan*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think that a development like that, would be a too suden power jump, especially after we have seen the symtoms from the last chapter, that Tsukune still can't fully control his powers / transformation. 

I also doubt that Tsukune is going to learn how to use the Jigen-tou, that would make him too overpowered, in my opinion, at least. 

I think that the things you mentioned might be something that Ikeda will do, in the period between this arc, and the next arc... but it would be a little too match, for it to happen in the current arc.

I don't mean to say, that Tsukune won't be doing anything, in the current situation, but I don't think we will see him undergoing any more power ups. 

Of course, I don't know how Ikeda is going to resolve this, but that's what it makes reading this manga worth our time, that you can't predict everything


----------



## haegar (Oct 2, 2012)

well for all we know the form Tsukune has now might be something Alucard underwent on the way to becoming what he is now - though i agree, Tsukune is prly different, also due to his human nature - and plotbonus of course


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm...Akua's like 99 percent likely to do a face Turn here, and Issa possibly will, though that's less likely. Though you can be damn sure Kahlua will.

Moka has to be the one to take down Gyokuro, though...here're some other things, though:

1. Xia-Long's still there. He's a Fairy Tail subdivision head, so if he's healed, he'll be worth his salt in a fight.

2. Gairen is still out there. As is the only remaining subdivision head (The bald guy with the beard in the silhouettes)

3. Kiria and Miyabi's fight...Miyabi may be an ally or an enemy still, but Hokuto may still fight and Kiria might just as well switch sides on w whim

4. Kuyo, who the hell knows if he can still make a difference for the bad guys.

Ling Ling, Gin and Haji are likely strong enough to account for a subdivision head, and Kokoa might well be able to talk her sister down...Akua may join the right side, but Gyokuro is so ABSURDLY powerful and Issa and his men will occupy Touhou Fuhai...

If Moka recovers, she and Tsukune can probably handle Gyokuro...if Mikogami arrives, it might tip the scales, though.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mmm, not sure...Gyokuro is the most outright evil and vile character introduced thus far, and they need to stop Alucard. There's no way this can end with Gyokuro triumphing and destroying the human world, and with the power she's packing, leaving her as an ongoing threat doesn't work, given she'd wipe out the human world without much issue with Alucard.

If ANYONE is set to die, it's Gyokuro...though Touhou Fuhai might as well, but I doubt he will for a bit as the Masked King is set as his evil counterpart and arch nemesis. 

Gyokuro simply isn't a "Argh, I'll return, you meddling kids" villain. This is her grand, master stroke, and there's nowhere to go but down unless she actually assaults the human realm.


----------



## Roman (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> @*Feedan*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, I don't expect Tsukune to make such improvements in the current arc. I'm thinking such things can be seen maybe not even in the next arc but the one after it if not sometime in part 3. Truthfully, I do want him to learn the Jigen-Tou but there's also a reason behind it: it's not the right ability to have in order to destroy Alucard. That's why he would need Moka with him if he had to face the monster.


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it depends on how powerful Gyokuro really is, after all we haven't seen her in a serious fight yet, so it's unkown (in other words, it depends on Ikeda) how powerful she actually is. 

The same could be said about Issa. Of course, with the Rosario, being seperated from her body, Moka might be capable of accesing her Shinso powers, but we really don't know, how much of a "boost" this "release" is going to contain.    

Well, let's just wait and see how things are going to continue, one thing that Ikeda has shown us, is the fact that he is pretty unpredictible, and while I think that's enough plot twists for some time, we really don't have any idea on what Ikeda thinks - who knows, after all, he might intend to not let the protagonists actually win this fight, and they will be forced to retreat for some time.  

I realize that it would make this story, really dark, but we don't have any clue, on the direction Ikeda wants to go with, It's his story after all.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true, but never underestimate the value of a good team up and powerful. Look at Kuyo vs. Tsukune there....and Tsukune's Shinso side.

I don't think it's a stretch to say Gyokuro's likely far stronger than her girls and Akua...and if that necklace is a limiter, well...

But even then, if Moka has inherited Akasha's power? I don't think it's a stretch to say that Akasha was very likely the most powerful between her and Gyokuro. Otherwise, Gyokuro simply would have taken Moka by force and very likely wouldn't have tolerated Akasha.


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 2, 2012)

@*Freedan*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think that he is going to have Moka with him, no matter what kind of abilities he is going to learn. After all, Jack Frost's prophecy, which I think has some relation, with the whole "Alucard" topic, involves both Tsukune and Moka, and I really doubt that Tsukune and Moka will be forced to separate again. 

In other words, whatever fate (Ikeda) has in store for them, they are going to deal with it together. 

Now on the matter of the Jigen-tou, I really don't want Tsukune to learn it, becuase it would, sort of, turn him into a replica of Akua. 

I mean, while it sounds pretty unlikely, at the current point in the story, I want Tsukune to develop his own combat style and develop his own techniques to use, not always replicate something that he has been thought by other people.







Lightysnake said:


> Very true, but never underestimate the value of a good team up and powerful. Look at Kuyo vs. Tsukune there....and Tsukune's Shinso side.
> 
> I don't think it's a stretch to say Gyokuro's likely far stronger than her girls and Akua...and if that necklace is a limiter, well...
> 
> But even then, if Moka has inherited Akasha's power? I don't think it's a stretch to say that Akasha was very likely the most powerful between her and Gyokuro. Otherwise, Gyokuro simply would have taken Moka by force and very likely wouldn't have tolerated Akasha.



True, but we don't know how much of Akasha's power Moka has inherited. 

It's true that she has received Akasha's Shinso blood, but after that has occurred, Tsukune has also inherited the Shinso blood from Moka. 

In other words we are slowly getting to the Shinso blood inheritance topic, which hasn't been fully explained in the manga yet. 

Also, it's not only the topic of power, but also experience, of course if we combine Tsukune's and Moka's Shinso power, it probably could rival with the power that Akasha had, but in terms of experience I think that Tsukune and Moka have a lot less fighting experience compared to Akasha, (especially Tsukune) and while Gyokuro's age remains unknown, I think she already is a fully matured vampire, and the amount of experience she has gathered, well might be close to Akasha's.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> @*Freedan*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, Gyokuro's certainly fully mature, but we know Akasha's at least 200 years old (probably far older) and is capable of taking on Alucard in a battle, as well as being the strongest of the three Dark Lord. Excepting Alucard, she is likely the strongest being seen in series, and the exploits of the Three dark Lords appear to be legendary so Akasha likely doesn't lack for experience. 

Plus, it's not like experience trumps all. Ruby defeated a thousand year old Raiju, and Tsukune was able to curbstomp Kuyo, after all.


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Oh, Gyokuro's certainly fully mature, but we know Akasha's at least 200 years old (probably far older) and is capable of taking on Alucard in a battle, as well as being the strongest of the three Dark Lord. Excepting Alucard, she is likely the strongest being seen in series, and the exploits of the Three dark Lords appear to be legendary so Akasha likely doesn't lack for experience.
> 
> Plus, it's not like experience trumps all. Ruby defeated a thousand year old Raiju, and Tsukune was able to curbstomp Kuyo, after all.



True, but it pretty much depends on what Ikeda wants to do, something, which, we don't know, at the moment. 

Also, in Tsukune's case, taking chapter 56 into consideration, I wouldn't say that he is in a stable state, at the moment - in other words, we don't know if he would manage to survive another usage of his youkai energy. 

Like I said, we will just have to wait and see what is going to happen next, since at the moment, I think we have already throughly discussed this topic.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris38 said:


> True, but it pretty much depends on what Ikeda wants to do, something, which, we don't know, at the moment.
> 
> Also, in Tsukune's case, taking chapter 56 into consideration, I wouldn't say that he is in a stable state, at the moment - in other words, we don't know if he would manage to survive another usage of his youkai energy.
> 
> Like I said, we will just have to wait and see what is going to happen next, since at the moment, I think we have already throughly discussed this topic.



Concurred here. Every chapter, I have to confess, though, makes me hate Gyokuro more. Ikeda's given her such a smugness through the art that just makes her incredibly repellant.

Also, I will admit one thing I hate, and that's Miyabi's whole "I'm really a nice guy, honest!"


----------



## Chris38 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Well, take this with a grain of salt, but from what I heard from someone on another forum, Inner Moka has noticed that her father and some other vampires have arrived, and tells Tsukune to run away. 

Which, might mean that the vampire race might learn about Tsukune's existence sooner then I anticipated, and that might lead to some interesting developments.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuhai's face on that half page spread was BAD ASS! And I don't think Issa is being manipulated by anyone - doesn't give off the vibe as the kind of man who gets manipulated. My bet is on him working with Gyokuro to resurrect Alucard in order to bring back Akasha.

But as bad ass as Fuhai looked this chapter, I doubt he can take on Gyokuro, Issa, and several other Vampires simultaneously. That seems like a bit much, even for him.

And I am most looking forward to seeing Ling Ling fight. I fucking love her.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 3, 2012)

Touho Fuhai's composure hasn't budged an INCH even with issa arriving, and being in front of gyokuro. And we all know he is the only one who can keep up with those 2 here at the moment aside from POSSIBLY Tsukune if he unleashes more than one lock on his holy lock, and possibly Moka if she unleashes the full brunt of rosario seal release.

But the fact he hasn't felt the need to transform is good imo, since means he still hast he situation under control. I feel like the only one who would be the REAL threat and cause the situation to shift would be the Masked King himself taking part, He seems to be the only one at the moment in the series who can truly overpower Touho Fuhai considering their apparently adversary and the hatred he feels for fuhai.

And assuming he is as powerful as his control over all these things dictates.

Fuhai kicks ass, can't wait to see him transform and go against 2 super S class monster vampires =p

man I wish Akasha was here =p

edit: I guess this can also be a good time for the bus driver to show that he is really a powerful character also, since he has that aura of knowledge and power that fuhai gives, since the beginning of the series. And I forgot about Miyabi, obviously Kira has no chance against him, and Miyabi can come into play and help out, no telling just HOW powerful he is, but I'm guessing around gyokuro's level since he's the 2nd in command as far as power and he should be well aware of her strength.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 4, 2012)

Really nice chapter even though I couldn't understand since I can't read Japanese.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isaa is there now too, seemingly on Gyokuro's side. I'm starting to wonder if Moka, Kokoa and Akasha are the only sane members of the Shuzen family but then again vampires are a war-like species by nature so I suppose it fits. 

Touho Fuhai you're a BAMF even if you are a 2D pervert, calmly staring down two S class monsters who each likely have decades or even centuries of experience without so much as transforming to your true form. Then again with Akasha currently indisposed Fuhai would be top of the verse (aside from Alucard) right now wouldn't he? Still I can't see him beating both Isaa and Gyokuro at once but he will give them hell and might even weaken them enough for the others to defeat them

The first part of Kokoa's fight with Kahlua went about how I feared it would go, after all Kokoa has been weak sauce since R+V 2 started so when she countered Kahlua the absolutely priceless look on that bitch Gyokuro's face  could only have been matched by the look on my face. Kokoa might just beat her older sister yet. Still I can't wait for this chapter to be translated so I can actually understand what the hell they are saying.




Shuzen family hotness rankings
1) Inner Moka (hottest character in the series except Ruby and Mizore )
2) Gyokuro (sexiest villain I've seen in a long while )
3) Akasha (That scene where she fought Alucard while near naked )
4) Akua (don't judge me, she is of legal age despite her size and still hot )
5) Kahlua (Junior version of her sexy MILF)
6) Outer Moka (I always thought she looked rather plain, still hot though)
7) Kokoa (Cute but certainly not anything impressive)


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 4, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Really nice chapter even though I couldn't understand since I can't read Japanese.
> 
> *Isaa is there now too, seemingly on Gyokuro's side*. I'm starting to wonder if Moka, Kokoa and Akasha are the only sane members of the Shuzen family but then again vampires are a war-like species by nature so I suppose it fits.
> 
> ...



1: Apparently the reason he is on Gyokuro's side at the moment is becuase the Masked King stole most of his 'power' and authority in the monster world, and he's trying to keep what he has by being obedient. That is what I've seen on other forums translating. So its about pride for him wanting to appear powerful at the very least.

2: Fixed for you, SUPER S Class. Or BEYOND S Class

3: Well thing is Kokoa was never 'weak' she just lacked the fighting spirit so to say. The incentive, motivation, NEED, Resolve so to say, to unleash her full power. Keep in mind how HEAVY her weapon is, none of her sisters can wield it properly, she has the brute strength for it, she just was never able to use her strength  properly until this fight apparently. Perhaps she unlocked her limiter like Kahlua has a limiter and Moka's seal is her limiter.

4: I'd say Touho Fuhai is at the top currently with Masked King (dude has to be a fucking monster beast to command what he commands). Then just a small bit below those 2 would be Issa and Gyokuro. In the past, not counting now, I'd say was Akasha and Alucard just above masked king and fuhai.


----------



## haegar (Oct 4, 2012)

^can u link to the translation posts u read elsewhere plz? ty


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 4, 2012)

Mistshadow said:


> 1: Apparently the reason he is on Gyokuro's side at the moment is becuase the Masked King stole most of his 'power' and authority in the monster world, and he's trying to keep what he has by being obedient. That is what I've seen on other forums translating. So its about pride for him wanting to appear powerful at the very least.
> 
> 2: Fixed for you, SUPER S Class. Or BEYOND S Class
> 
> ...



Well Isaa you know the old saying, "pride comes before a fall?" That might apply to you soon buddy. Considering though the women this man has attracted I highly doubt it will be easy, especially given Gyokuro doesn't strike me as the type who would get down with a man much weaker than herself if you catch my drift . 
True enough on that super S class thing,makes the fact Touho is staring them down without a care in the world even more damn boss.

I suppose you have a point as regards to Kokoa then again her physical strength was always hyped. Heck the first scene she appeared in she sent a rampaging monster flying. It is just scenes like where she got floored by one of that Doppleganger's lackeys, the same lackey Kurumu and Mizore would then humiliate give me the impression Kokoa was weak or at least not as strong as any of her other sisters. 

Not saying the Succubus and ice lady are weak it is just at that time I doubt they would be comparable to a vampire still given even after a month  of intense training coupled with what they were already doing before that they still got badly trashed by Akua but then that was the God damned Black devil and she is a badass. Akua is one of my favorite characters in case my current set didn't give it away.

You see, this is why we need to see Mikogami (think that was the headmaster's name) get into a serious fight where he doesn't purposely job to his opponent to test Tsukune. Given he's also a dark lord, he should be close to the top tier bracket at least, maybe he'll show up and join Fuhai to take Isaa and Gyokuro on tag team style. That would be pretty awesome.

You know what else would be pretty awesome, if we could somehow get a full moon to come out so we can see Gin's cool as hell werewolf form again. Seriously the guy has the best monster form in the series and we haven't seen it for how long, since he punked out base Kuyou back in volume 3 of the first manga series . Anyway can't wait to see how this fight progresses and to find out the winner of Miyabi vs Kiria though I'm pretty sure Miyabi won it but you never know with Rosario anymore and that's what makes it interesting.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2012)

You guys are forgetting about the Head Master. As one of the Three Lords he should be right up there with Fuhai.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2012)

> Not forgetting about him, but he lost a lot of hype because of the hokuto encounter. And the fact that HE couldn't fix the rosario along with it being noted that he learned most of his stuff from Fuhai, impying Fuhai is the true master in the series. But no doubt if he goes all out I can see Mikagami kicking ass if push comes to shove.


IIRC, he wasn't at all serious with the Hokuto thing but I could just be remembering wrong (regardless, that scene reeked of plotkai). And I don't much see a problem with him not being able to fix the locket - spells and stuff is Fuhai's shtick, I doubt we've seen what Mikogami specializes in. I just find it very doubtful that Akasha and Fuhai would be such monsters and then Miko is just some weaksauce that almost got killed by Hokuto. There's gotta be something more.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 7, 2012)

when the hell is this chapter goign to be translated already, god im sick of waiting, so long the raw has pretty much killed all the anticipation and im waiting for the next chapter at this point : /


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 7, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

